# هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى (ملف خاص عن والدة الأله)



## mero_engel (30 يوليو 2010)

*





سلام الرب معكم 
هذه موسوعه متكامله بمناسبه صيام العدراء
اتمني الاستفاده للجميع 
وبشكر كل من ساهم في هذا العمل وصاحب فكره الموضوع ابو تربو 
بركه ام النور تكون مع الجميع 
امين
مديح العذراء مريم

1- السلام لكي يا مريم يا يمامه جليله تصيح
لنا بسر معظم صوتها مبهج وفريح
2- السلام لكي يا كرمه عنقودها قد اثمر
راس ينبوع الحكمه وفكر عالي معظم
3- السلام للاناء المستور قبل كون العالمين
المحتوي نور من نور وفي حضن الاب كل حين
4- السلام لكي يا كنز خفي حامل كل الاسرار
 وبك الموعد وفي لسائر الاباء الابرار
5_السلام لك يا مظلة اب الاباء ابراهيم
حكمه خفيه وظهرت احتار فيها كل فهيم
6-السلام لينبوع اسحق مروى الزرع المثمر
السلام لفجر مشرق اشرق فى عالم مقفر
7-السلام لتهليل يعقوب وأصل كل البركات
وراحه للشعوب وبها زالت اللعنات
8-السلام لحقل مشهور وفى وسطه الجوهر
وجده يوسف مبرور ويفوق كنزا ابهر
9-يا حقلا نقيا نقى مبرور وفى وسطه خالق لايرى
صير المشجوب مبرور له العظمه والقدره
10-السلام لسفينه نوح والنجمه البدريه
اشراقك فجر يلوح نوره لكل البريه
11-طوباك يا من سرك متعالى عجيب ورهيب
احتار عقلى فى امرك بل وعقل كل نجيب
12-تفسير اسمك فى افواة كل المؤمنين
الكل يقولون يا اله مريم العذراء اعنا اجمعين



يــــــتـــــبع
 *​


----------



## mero_engel (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: موسوعه متكامله عن العذراء مريم*

*** هل تعلم :  لماذا نصوم صوم السيدة العذراء ؟؟؟ ** *


* هذا الصوم له تقدير كبير لدى كل الآقباط , ويندر ان يفطر فيه احد من   المسيحيين .. كما تصومه الغالبية بزهد وتقشف زائد " كاطالة فترة الانقطاع   حتى الغروب احيانا " ... *

* ويصومه الآتقياء بالماء والملح " دون زيت " وبدون سمك , على الرغم من انه  من اصوام الدرجة الثالثة او الرابعة ويؤكل فيه السمك ... *

* ومدة هذا الصوم خمسة عشر يوما فقط , ويبدأ اول مسرى " الموافق السابع من   شهر اغسطس " حتى السادس عشر من مسرى , وهو يوم صعود جسد السيدة العذراء ...   *

* وقد ذكرت اسباب مختلفة لهذا الصوم كالاتى : *

* 1- قيل انه دعى بأسم " صيام العذراء " لا لآنها صامته او فرضته , وانما  لآنه يوافق يوم صعود جسدها المبارك ... *

* 2- وقيل ان الكنيسة فرضته اكراما للسيدة العذراء , المطوبة من جميع الآجيال  " لو 2 : 48 " ... *

* 3- وقيل ان الرسل هم الذين رتبوه اكراما لنياحة العذراء ... *

* 4- وقيل ان القديس توما الرسول بينما كان يخدم فى الهند , رأى الملائكة   تحمل جسد ام النور الى السماء ... فلما عاد الى فلسطين , واخبر التلاميذ   بما رأه , اشتهوا ان يروا مارأى توما , فصاموا هذا الصوم فأظهر لهم الله فى   نهايته جسد البتول , ولذلك دعى ب " عيد صعود جسد ام النور " ... *

* 5- وقيل ان العذراء نفسها هى التى صامته , واخذه عنها المسيحيون الآوائل ,  ثم وصل الينا بالتقليد ... *

* 6- وقيل انه كان سائدا قديما , فأقره اباء المجمع المسكونى الثالث  بالقسطنطينية سنة 381م , وطلبوا من الشعب ضرورة صومه ... *

* 7- وقد ذكر ابن العسال انه صوم قديم اهتمت به العذارى والمتنسكات ثم اصبح   صوما عاما اعتمدته الكنيسة " المجموع الصفوى / باب 15 " ... *

* 8- وهذا هو نفس رأى العلامة القبطى ابو المكارم سعد الله , وزاد انه كان   يبدأ فى ايامه " القرن 13م " .. من اول مسرى الى الحادى والعشرين منه .. *

* 9- وهذا ايضا هو نفس رأى العلامة ابن كبر فى القرن الرابع عشر بأنه صوم   قديم اهتمت به العذارى والمتنسكات ثم اصبح صوما عاما اعتمدته الكنيسة . .. *


* وايا كان السبب فى اعتماد هذا الصوم , فهو صوم عام له قدسيته الخاصة   لآقترانه بأسم السيدة العذراء كاملة الطهر , وكما قال احد الآباء : *

* " ان كان مناسبا ان تصير صيامات لاعياد ربنا يسوع المسيح , فهكذا يليق   بأعياد امه الطاهرة ان نصوم صومها استعدادا لاخذ بركتها مثل كل الاعياد "   ...





يـــتــبع
*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: موسوعه متكامله عن العذراء مريم*

*ألقاب العذراء ورموزها *

*  ألقاب من حيث عظمتها وصلتها بالله:*

* 1- نلقبها بالملكة : القائمة عن يمين الملك.*
* ونذكر في ذلك قول المزمور "قامت الملكة عن يمينك أيها الملك" ( مز 45 : 9)  ولذلك دائما ترسم في أيقونتها علي يمين السيد المسيح ونقول عنها في القداس  الإلهي "سيدتنا وملكتنا كلنا ... "*

* 2- نقول عنها أيضا "أمنا القديسة العذراء"*
* وفي ذلك قول السيد المسيح وهو علي الصليب لتلميذه القديس يوحنا الحبيب "هذه أمك" (يو 19 : 27).*

* 3- وتشبه العذراء أيضا بسلم يعقوب:*
* تلك السلم التي كانت واصلة بين الأرض والسماء ( تك 28: 12) وهذا رمز للعذراء التي بولادتها للمسيح أوصلت سكان الأرض إلي السماء.*

* 4- وقد لقبت العذراء أيضا بالعروس:*
* لأنها العروس الحقيقية لرب المجد وتحقق فيها قول الرب لها في المزمور "  إسمعي يا إبنتي وانظري وأميلي أذنك وأنسي شعبك وبيت أبيك . فإن الملك قد  اشتهي حسنك لأنه هو ربك وله تسجدين"(مز 84) ولذلك لقبت بصديقة سليمان أي  عذراء النشيد؟*
* وقيل عنها في نفس المزمور "كل مجد إبنة الملك من داخل مشتملة بأطراف موشاة بالذهب مزينة بأنواع كثيرة".*

* 5- ونلقبها أيضا بلقب الحمامة الحسنة:*
* متذكرين الحمامة الحسنة التي حملت لأبينا نوح غصنا من الزيتون رمزا للسلام ،  تحمل إليه بشري الخلاص من مياه الطوافان ( تك 8: 11) وبهذا اللقب يبخر  الكاهن لأيقونتها وهو خارج من الهيكل وهو يقول "السلام لك أيتها العذراء  مريم الحمامة الحسنة" والعذراء تشبه بالحمامة في بساطتها وطهرها وعمل الروح  القدس فيها وتشبه بالحمامة التي حملت بشري الخلاص بعد الطوفان لأنها حملت  بشري الخلاص بالمسيح.*

* 6- وتشبه العذراء أيضا بالسحابة:*
* لإرتفاعها من جهة ولأنه هكذا شبهتها النبوة في مجيئها إلي مصر "وحي من جهة  مصر: هوذا الرب راكب علي سحابة سريعة وقادم إلي مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر ويذوب  قلب مصر داخلها" (أش 19 : 1) وعبارة سحابة ترمز إلي إرتفاعها وترمز إلي  الرب الذي يجئ علي السحاب ( مت16 : 27).*


* ألقابها ورموزها من حيث أمومتها للسيد المسيح:*

* 7- ومن الألقاب التي وصفت بها العذراء (ثيئوطوكوس) *

* أي "والدة الإله " وهذا اللقب الذي أطلقه عليها المجمع المسكوني المقدس  المنعقد في أفسس سنة 431م وهو اللقب الذي تمسك به القديس كيرلس الكبير ردا  علي نسطور...*
* وبهذا اللقب "أم ربي" خاطبتها القديسة أليصابات ( لو 1 : 43).*

* 8- ومن ألقابها أيضا المجمرة الذهب :*
*  أما لجمر الذي في داخلها ففيه الفحم يرمز إلي ناسوت المسيح والنار ترمز  إلي لاهوته كما قيل في الكتاب "إلهنا نار أكلة" ( عب 12 :29).*
* فالمجمرة ترمز إلي بطن العذراء الذي فيه كان اللاهوت متحدا بالناسوت وكون  المجمرة من ذهب فهذا يدل علي عظمة العذراء ونقاوتها ونظرا لطهارة العذراء  وقدسيتها فإن العذراء نسميها في ألحانها المجمرةا لذهب.*

* 9- وتلقب العذراء أيضا بالسماء الثانية:*
* لأنه كما أن السماء هي مسكن الله هكذا كانت العذراء مريم أثناء الحمل المقدس مسكنا لله.*

* 10- وتلقب العذراء كذلك بمدينة الله :*
* وتتحقق فيها النبوءة التي في المزمور "أعمال مجيدة قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله"  (مز86) أو يقال عنها "مدينة الملك العظيم" أو تحقق فيها نبوءات معينة قد  قيلت عن أورشليم ... أو صهيون كما قيل أيضا في المزمور "صهيون الأم تقول إن  إنسانا وإنسانا صار فيها وهو العلي الذي أسسها .."( مز 87).*

* 11- لقبت العذراء بالكرمة التي وجد فيها عنقود الحياة:*
* أي السيد المسيح وبهذا اللقب تتشفع بها الكنيسة في صلاة الساعة الثالثة  وتقول لها "يا والدة الإله أنت هي الكرمة الحقانية الحاملة عنقود الحياة"*

* - وبصفة هذه الأمومة لها ألقاب أخري منها:*

* - أم النور الحقيقي ، علي إعتبار أن السيد المسيح قيل عنه إنه "النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل إنسان" (يو 1: 9).*
* - وبنفس الوضع لقبت بالمنارة الذهبية لأنها تحمل النور.*
* - أم القدوس علي إعتبار أن الملاك حينما بشرها بميلاد المسيح قال لها " لذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله" (لو 1 :35) .*​* - أم المخلص لأن السيد المسيح هو مخلص العالم وقد دعي اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم ( مت 1 : 21).*

* - ومن رموزها أيضا العليقة التي رآها موسي النبي :*
* ( خر 3 : 2) ونقول في المديحة "العليقة التي رآها موسي النبي في البرية  مثال أم النور طوباها حملت جمر اللاهوتية تسعة أشهر في أحشاها ولم تمسسها  بأذية " فالسيد الرب قيل عنه إنه "نار أكلة" ( عب 12 : 29) ترمز إليه النار  التي تشتعل داخل العليقة والعليقة ترمز للقديسة العذراء.*

* - ومن رموزها أيضا تابوت العهد:*
* وكان هذا التابوت من خشب السنط الذي لا يسوس . مغشي بالذهب من الداخل  والخارج (خر 25: 10، 22) رمزا لنقاوة العذراء وعظمتها وكانت رمزا أيضا لما  يحمله التابوت في داخله من أشياء ترمز إلي السيد المسيح.*
* فقد كان يحفظ فيه "قسط من ذهب يه المن ، وعصا هرون التي أفرخت" (عب 9 : 4) . ولوحا الشريعة ( رمزا لكلمة الله المتجسد).*

* - وهكذا تشبه العذراء أيضا بقسط المن:*
* لأن المن كان رمزا للسيد المسيح باعتباره الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء ،  كل من يأكله يحيا به أو هو أيضا خبز الحياة (يو 6 : 32, 48, 49) ومادام  السيد المسيح يشبه بالمن فيمكن إذن تشبيه العذراء بقسط المن الذي حمل هذا  الخبز السماوي داخله.*

* - وتشبه العذراء أيضا بعصا هرون التي أفرخي:*
* أي أزهرت وحملت براعم الحياة بمعجزة ( عد 17 : 6-8) مع ان العصا أصلا لا  حياة فيها يمكن أن تفرخ زهرا وثمرا. وذلك يرمز لبتولية العذراء التي ما كان  ممكنا أن تفرخ نسلا إنما ولدت بمعجزة . ورد هذا الوصف في إبصالية الأحد.*

* - خيمة الإجتماع ( قبة موسي):*
* خيمة الإجتماع كان يحل فيها الرب والعذراء حل فيها لرب وفي الأمرين أظهر  الله محبته لشعبه وهكذا نقول في الأبصلمودية "القبة التي صنعها موسي علي  جبل سيناء ، شبهوك بها يا مريم العذراء ... التي الله داخلها".*

* - وتشبه العذراء بالباب الذي في المشرق:*
* ذلك الذي رآه حزقيال النبي وقال عنه الرب "هذا الباب يكون مغلقا لا يفتح  ولا يدخل منه إنسان . لأن الرب إله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا" حز 44 :  1- 2) وهذا الباب الذي في المشرق رأي عنده النبي مجد الرب وقد ملأ النبي (  حز43 : 2- 5) .*
* وهذا يرمز إلي بتولية العذراء التي كانت من بلاد المشرق . وكيف أن هذه البتولية ظلت مختومة.*

* - باب الحياة – باب الخلاص:*​
* السيدة العذراء قيل عنها في سفر حزقيال إنها الباب الذي دخل منه رب المجد وخرج (حز44 : 2).*
* فإذا كان الرب هو الحياة تكون هي باب الحياة . وقد قال الرب "أنا هو  القيامة والحياة" ( يو11 : 25) لذلك تكون العذراء هي باب الحياة الباب الذي  خرج منه الرب مانحا حياة لكل المؤمنين به.*
* وإذا كان الرب هو الخلاص، إذ جاء خلاصا للعالم يخلص ما قد هلك ( لو19 : 10) حينئذ تكون العذراء هي باب الخلاص*
* وليس غريبا أن تلقب العذراء بالباب وقال أبونا يعقوب عن بيت إيل "ما أرهب  هذا المكان. ما هذا إلا بيت الله وهذا باب السماء" ( تك 28: 17).*

* - شبهت أيضا بقدس الأقداس:*
* هذا لأنه كان يدخل رئيس الكهنة مرة واحدة كل سنة ليصنع تكفيرا عن الشعب كله  ومريم العذراء حل داخلها رب المجد مرة واحدة لأجل فداء العالم كله.




يــتبع

*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: موسوعه متكامله عن العذراء مريم*

*فضائل السيدة العذراء مريم


"لاتخافي يامريم لأنكِ وجدت نعمة عند الله" (لو1: 30).


+ في صوم السيدة العذراء أم النور نتذكرها ونتذكر فضائلها وعبادتها وتأملات كثيرة عنها كما يلي:-


1- العذراء الصابرة:- التي تحملت بركة الألم  طول حياتها، منذ طفولتها ومع القديس يوسف النجار، وفي السفر لبيت لحم وإلى  مصر، وتحملت الألم النفسي عند صلب المخلص، والإفتراء عليها، ومعاناتها من  اليهود حتى بعد نياحتها.

2- العذراء الشاكرة: فتاة فقيرة تخدم في الهيكل وهي شاكرة كذلك في بيت زكريا وأليصابات، وفي بيت يوسف النجار.

3- العذراء المتضعة: "نظر الرب لإتضاع أمته" لذلك فقد "وجدت نعمة لدى الله" وما أعظم بركات الإتضاع.

4- العذراء المؤمنة: سألت الملاك بحكمة واقتنعت. وظهر إيمانها بإبنها فطلبت المعجزة في عرس قانا الجليل.

5- العذراء الحنونة: مشاركة الفقراء في  الهيكل في طعامها. وسفرها لمساعدة أليصابات. وذهابها لنجدة القديس متياس في  السجن (العذراء حاجة الحديد) ومعجزاتها وشفاعتها الكثيرة، ولاتتأخر على من  يطلعها.

6- العذراء المطيعة: قبولها حكم الكهنة  بالتواجد مع القديس يوسف الكهل وطاعتها في مصاحبته لبيت لحم وإلى مصر  والعودة منها للناصرة. ومصاحتة السيد المسيح في تجولاته. والنوم في العراء  بلا فراش مريح.

7- العذراء الصامتة: كانت تحفظ كلام الله متفكرة به في قلبها. وما أعظم التدريب في صومنا على صوم اللسان والقلب.

8- العذراء العابدة: في الهيكل وفي بيت يوسف ومع الرسل في العلية، وقد عاشت حياتها في عبادة وتسبيح.

9- العذراء الحكيمة: في حوارها المنطقي مع الملاك غبريال (على نقيض حوار زكريا الكاهن).

10-العذراء الخادمة للرب: ظلت تخدم شابات  أورشليم إى أن جاء الرب يسوع مع ملائكته لحمل روحها الطاهرة إلى عالم  المجد. فكانت خدمتها خدمة بازلة ومستمرة طول حياتها.


+ ليتنا ياأخوتي وأخواتي نتعلم العبادة الدائمة من أم النور ومن فضائلها  الكثيرة ونقتني بعضها- خلال تداريب هذا الصوم وغيره من الأصوام، فيزداد  إيماننا ومحبتنا لله وللناس وللخدمة ولعمل الخير، والإستعداد الروحي الدائم  للرحيل لعالم المجد.


+ مع التدريب على فضائل هامة كالصمت والصبر والطاعة والوداعة والقناعة والحكمة والشكر...


+ وفي النهاية فلنطلب شفاعة أم النور باستمرار لأنها مقبولة عند ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي له المجد الدائم إلى الأبد أمين.





​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2010)

*† أعياد وتذكارات السيدة العذراء †

العيد الشهري للسيدة العذراء:

يوم 21 من كل شهر قبطي

تذكار تقديم القديسة العذراء مريم الى الهيكل بأورشليم سن 3سنوات (3 كيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار دخول السيدة البتول والدة الإله القديسة مريم إلى  الهيكل ، وهي ابنة ثلاث سنين ، لأنها كانت نذرا لله... شفاعتها تكون معنا ،  ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا. امين .

حبل حنة أم والدة الإله بالعذراء (13 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار حبل حنة أم والدة الإله بالعذراء. صلاتها تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .

نياحة والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء ( 21 طــوبة)

فى مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار السيدة العذراء الطاهرة البكر البتول الذكية  مريم والدة الإله الكلمة أم الرحمة، الحنونة شفاعتها تكون معنا. آمين.

تجلى العذراء بالزيتون ( 24 برمهات)

في مساء مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 1684 للشهداء الموافق الثلاثاء الثاني من شهر  أبريل سنة 1968 لميلاد المسيح، فى عهد البابا كيرلس السادس المائة والسادس  عشر من باباوات الإسكندرية، بدأت سيدنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا مريم العذراء  تتجلى فى مناظر روحانية نورانية في وعلى قباب الكنيسة المدشنة باسمها  الطاهر فى حدائق الزيتون من ضواحي مدينة القاهرة
وقد توالى هذا التجلي فى ليال متعاقبة بصورة لم يعرف لها نظير فى الشرق أو  في الغرب. فلتدر كنا مراحم الله. وليحفظ الرب شعبه وكنيسته، وليحطم قوة  المعاندين لنا بشفاعة ذات الشفاعات معدن الطهر والجود والبركات سيدنا كلنا  وفخر جنسنا العذراء البتول الزكية مريم ، ولإلهنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .

ميلاد القديسة العذراء والدة الإله (1 بشــنس)

في مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بميلاد البتول الطاهرة مرتمريم والدة الإله التي  منها كان الخلاص لجنس البشر .وبها نلنا النعمة شفاعتها تكون معنا ولربنا  المجد دائما. آمين

تذكار اول كنيسة والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء بفيلبى (حالة الحديد) ( 21 بـؤونة)

في هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة بتذكار معجزتها في حل أسر القديس متياس الرسول  ومن معه بحل الحديد الذي قيدوا به وبناء أول كنيسة علي اسم البتول كلية  الطهر السيدة مريم والدة الإله وذلك أنه لما بشر الرسولان بولس وبرنابا بين  الأمم آمن كثيرون منهم بمدينة فيلبي وبنوا فيها كنيسة علي اسم البتول  والدة الإله. وصار تكريسها في مثل هذا اليوم .شفاعتها تكون معنا. آمين

بشارة يواقيم بميلاد العذراء (7 مســرى)

في مثل هذا اليوم أرسل الله ملاكه الجليل جبرائيل وبشر القديس يواقيم  بميلاد البتول والدة الإله. كان هذا البار وزوجته القديسة حنة قد تقدما في  أيامهما ولم يرزقا ولدا لان حنة كانت عاقرا ولان بني إسرائيل كانوا يعيرون  من لا ولد له . لهذا كان القديسان حزينين ومداومين علي الصلاة والطلبة إلى  الله نهارا وليلا ونذرا أن الولد الذي يرزقانه يجعلانه خادما للهيكل وفيما  كان الصديق يواقيم في الجبل مواظبا علي الصلاة نزل عليه سبات فنام وظهر له  ملاك الرب جبرائيل وبشره بأن امرأته حنة ستحبل وتلد مولودا يقر عينيه ويسر  قلبه ويحصل بسببه الفرح والسرور للعالم أجمع ولما انتبه من نومه أتي إلى  بيته فأعلم زوجته بالرؤيا فصدقتها وحبلت من تلك الليلة وولدت القديسة  البتول مريم. وافتخرت حنة بذلك علي كل نساء العالم . شفاعتها تكون معنا.  آمين

صعود جسد القديسة مريم العذراء (16 مســرى)

في مثل هذا اليوم كان صعود جسد سيدتنا الطاهرة مريم والدة الإله فأنها  بينما كانت ملازمة الصلاة في القبر المقدس ومنتظرة ذلك الوقت السعيد الذي  فيه تنطلق من رباطات الجسد أعلمها الروح القدس بانتقالها سريعا من هذا  العالم الزائل ولما دنا الوقت حضر التلاميذ وعذارى جبل الزيتون وكانت  السيدة مضطجعة علي سريرها. وإذا بالسيد المسيح قد حضر إليها وحوله ألوف  ألوف من الملائكة . فعزاها وأعلمها بسعادتها الدائمة المعدة لها فسرت بذلك  ومدت يدها وباركت التلاميذ والعذارى ثم أسلمت روحها الطاهرة بيد ابنها  وألهها يسوع المسيح فأصعدها إلى المساكن العلوية آما الجسد الطاهر فكفنوه  وحملوه إلى الجسمانية وفيما هم ذاهبون به خرج بعض اليهود في وجه التلاميذ  لمنع دفنه وأمسك أحدهم بالتابوت فانفصلت يداه من جسمه وبقيتا معلقتين حتى  آمن وندم علي سوء فعله وبصلوات التلاميذ القديسين عادت يداه إلى جسمه كما  كانتا . ولم يكن توما الرسول حاضرا وقت نياحتها ، واتفق حضوره عند دفنها  فرأي جسدها الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به فقال له أحدهم: "أسرع وقبل جسد  الطاهرة القديسة مريم " فأسرع وقبله. وعند حضوره إلى التلاميذ أعلموه  بنياحتها فقال: "أنا لا أصدق حتى أعاين جسدها فأنتم تعرفون كيف أني شككت في  قيامة السيد المسيح". فمضوا معه إلى القبر وكشفوا عن الجسد فلم يجدوه فدهش  الكل وتعجبوا فعرفهم توما الرسول كيف أنه شاهد الجسد الطاهر مع الملائكة  صاعدين به. 
وقال لهم الروح القدس : " أن الرب لم يشأ أن يبقي جسدها في الأرض " وكان  الرب قد وعد رسله الأطهار أن يريها لهم في الجسد مرة أخري فكانوا منتظرين  إتمام ذلك الوعد الصادق حتى اليوم السادس عشر من شهر مسرى حيث تم الوعد لهم  برؤيتها وهي جالسة عن يمين ابنها وإلهها وحولها طغمات الملائكة وتمت بذلك  نبوة داود القائلة: "قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك" 
وكانت سنو حياتها علي الأرض ستين سنة . جازت منها اثنتي عشرة سنة في الهيكل  وثلاثين سنة في بيت القديس يوسف البار. وأربع عشرة سنة عند القديس يوحنا  الإنجيلي ، كوصية الرب القائل له: "هذا ابنك" وليوحنا: "هذه أمك" 
شفاعتها تكون معنا . آمين

وبالإضافة إلى كل هذا، تحتفل طول شهر كيهك (من ثلث شهر ديسمبر إلى 7 يناير) بتسابيح كلها عن كرامة السيدة العذراء.





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2010)

*علاقة العذراء مريم بآباء  وأنبياء العهد القديم*


*  فى القطعة الثامنة من ثيئوتوكية الأحد تورد الثيئوتوكية ملحمة جميلة من   سلامات العذراء مريم وعلاقتها مع آباء وأنبياء العهد القديم الذين اشتهوا   أن يروا السيد المسيح – المولود من العذراء مريم – ولم يروه وأن يسمعوا   كلمات النعمة الخارجة من فيه ولم يسمعوا ، فماتوا على رجاء الخلاص الذى   سيتممه لهم فى ملء الزمان ، حتى جاء المسيح أو المسيا المنتظر مولودا من   العذراء مريم وتمم كل نبواتهم وأنعم لهم بالخلاص ومسح دموعهم وحول حزنهم   إلى فرح . *
* تخاطب الثيئوتوكية السيدة العذراء قائلة : *
* + السلام لك يا مريم خلاص أبينا آدم : *
*  بعد أن سقط آدم فى المعصية وأكل من ثمرة الشجرة المنهى عنها ، وتحقق فيه   العقاب الإلهى " أنك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت ( تك 2 : 17 ) لم يتركه الله   فى موته أو فى يأسه من الخلاص بل سمع الوعد المبارك بالخلاص من فم الله  وهو  يخاطب الحية قائلا : " اضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها ،  هو  يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه ( تك 3 : 15 ) " . *
* ونلاحظ أنه كما تشير النبوة إلى المسيح الذى سيسحق الشيطان تشير أيضا إلى  أمه القديسة فهو " نسل المرأة " . *
*  " فإذا كنا كلنا نولد من إمرأة ورجل ، وإذا كان آدم قد جاء لا من إمرأة  ولا  من رجل ، وإذا كانت حواء قد جاءت من رجل بلا إمرأة ، فالمسيح جاء من  إمرأة  دون رجل " ولذلك دعى " نسل المرأة " . *
*  والذى عزى آدم فى محنته أن هذه المرأة التى ستلد المخلص الذى سيسحق رأس   الحية ويخلصه من سقطته ستكون من نسله هو ، لأن العذراء مريم هى إبنة آدم   مثل كل الناس الموجودين على الأرض . *
*  لقد مات آدم مطمئنا بعد سماعه وعد الله بالخلاص ، وفى ملء الزمان جاء   المسيح " آدم الثانى " مولودا من إمرأة من بنات آدم ليخلص آدم وبنيه من   مصيرهم المرعب ، وفعلا لما مات الرب يسوع على الصليب نزلت روحه إلى الجحيم   متحدة بلاهوته وأخرجت آدم الحزين وكل بنيه الذين ماتوا على الرجاء  وأدخلتهم  إلى الفردوس . *
*  وتقول ثيئوتوكية الأثنين فى هذا الموضوع " آدم بينما هو حزين سر الرب أن   يرده إلى رئاسته ( القطعة 1 الربع 1 ) ولبش الأثنين يقول : " لأن آدم أبانا   الأول بيدى الله الخالق . بمشورة حواء أمنا الأولى أكل آدم من ثمرة  الشجرة  . فجاء على جنسنا وكل الخليقة سلطان الموت والفساد . ومن قبل مريم  والدة  الإله أرجع آدم إلى رئاسته مرة أخرى ( أرباع 2 – 5 ) " . *
*  وهكذا كما أن ثمرة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر كانت سببا فى سقوط آدم وموته   واغترابه من الله أصبح المسيح – ثمرة بطن العذراء مريم – وهو الثمرة   المحببة أو عنقود الحياة الذى حملته الكرمة الحقانية مريم بدون غرس ولا سقى   ولا تفليح ، أصبح سببا فى خلاص آدم ورجوعه إلى الحياة الأبدية . *
* + + + *
* 2 + السلام لك يا مريم تهليل حواء*
*  عندما أخطأت حواء وأطاعت الحية وأكلت من الشجرة المنهى عنها ، ورفضت   الأعتراف بخطيتها وغوايتها جاء إليها العقاب الإلهى قائلا : " تكثيرا أكثر   أتعاب حبلك . .. بالوجع تلدين أولادا ( تك 3 : 16 ) " هذا إلى جانب طردها   مع زوجها من الفردوس وذهابها بعد الموت إلى الجحيم مما أثار أشجانها وحرك   حزنها . *
*  ولما جاء المسيح الذى هو من نسل المرأة وصنع الفداء العظيم على الصليب  وسحق  رأس الحية حسب الوعد الإلهى : " وأضع عداوة بينك ( الحية ) وبين  المرأة ،  وبين نسلك ونسلها ، هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه " ( تك 3 : 15  ) . *
*  نزل المسيح إلى الجحيم وحول حزن حواء إلى فرح ونقلها مع آدم وجميع  الصديقين  الذين ماتوا على رجاء إلى فردوس النعيم حيث الفرح والتنعم ، حيث  هرب الحزن  والكآبة والتنهد . وفى قطعة " تناف " ، وهى مديح القيامة فى  التسبحة تقول :  *
*  " كل الأفراح تليق بك يا والدة الإله لأن من قبلك أرجع آدم إلى الفردوس   ونالت حواء الزينة عوض حزنها وأخذت الحرية دفعة أخرى من قبلك والخلاص   الدهرى " . *
*  وليست حواء – أم العذراء مريم – هى وحدها نالت الفرح والتهليل بل كل جنس   النساء ، فيقول لبش الأثنين " لأن من قبلها ( أى من قبل مريم ) وجدت النساء   دالة أمام الرب ( ربع 11 ) " . *
* ويحلو لبعض الآباء أن يطلقوا على مريم العذراء لقب " حواء الثانية " . *



* + + +*


* 3 – السلام لك يا مريم فرح الأجيال *
* كل الأجيال فرحت ومازالت تفرح بالقديسة مريم ، وفى القطعة السادسة من  ثيئوتوكية الخميس تقول : *
* " لأنها مكرمة جدا عند جميع القديسين ورؤساء الآباء لأنها أتت لهم بمن  كانوا ينتظرونه " *
* " وكذلك الأنبياء الذين تنبأوا من أجله بأنواع كثيرة وتشبيهات شتى بأنه  يأتى ويخلصنا " *
* " والرسل معا لأنها والدة الذى كرزوا به فى كل المسكونة " . *
* " والشهداء المجاهدين لأنه قد خرج منها واضع جهادهم الحقيقى ربنا يسوع  المسيح " *
* وما زالت الأجيال وستزال تكرمها وتطوبها مصداقا لقولها : *
*  " هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى لأن القدير صنع بى عظائم واسمه قدوس   ورحمته إلى جيل الأجيال للذين يتقونه " ( لو 1 : 48 – 50 ) . *
* انها فرح جميع الأجيال : *
* أولا : لأنها ولدت المسيح ابن الله الذى خلص العالم من سلطان الشيطان  والخطية والفساد . *
*  ثانيا : لجل شفاعتها المقبولة لدى ابنها الحبيب ، والمعجزات الكثيرة التى   تعملها للمؤمنين من شفاء أمراض وحل مشاكل وانقاذ من الضيقات ، مما يجعل   الناس يفرحون بالعذراء وينذرون لها النذور ويقيمون لها التماجيد فى كل زمان   ومكان . *


* + + +*

* السلام لك يا مريم فرح هابيل البار : *
*  + قدم هابيل للرب قربانا من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها ، أى قدم ذبائح دموية   حيوانية مؤمنا أنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة ، وشاعرا بإحتياجه الشديد إلى   مخلص يكون فى هرق دمه تكفير وغفران وفى موته تبرير وتطهير . *
*  ولما رأى الله إيمانه المستقيم وشعوره المتضع قبل ذبيحته " نظر الرب إلى   هابيل وإلى قربانه " ( تك 4 : 4 ) ففرح هابيل لما قبل الله ذبيحته . *
*  وكما قدم هابيل ذبيحة من أعز ما عنده ، من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها ، قدمت   العذراء مريم ابنها الوحيد الحبيب ذبيحة كفارية عن خلاص العالم كله "   فاشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على الجلجثة " وتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا ،   ورفع غضبه وسخطه عن العالم . *

*  + لما قتل هابيل ظلما ومات طاهرا انتظر مع الأبرار الآخرين مجىء الفادى   والمخلص الذى ولد من العذراء مريم ، ثم صلب على الصليب ، ومن هناك نزل إلى   الجحيم وأزال حزن هابيل البار من جراء انتظاره الطويل للمخلص ، ثم نقله  وكل  الأبرار إلى فردوس النعيم مما زاد فرحه وتنعمه ، ويقول الرسول بولس عن   خلاص المسيح ودمه المسفوك على الصليب " .... إلى وسيط العهد الجديد يسوع   وإلى دم رش يتكلم أفضل من هابيل ( عب 12 : 24 ) " – ودم المسيح أفضل من دم   هابيل لأن دم هابيل طلب الأنتقام " صوت دم أخيك صارخ إلى من الأرض ( تك 4  :  10 ) " ،*
* أما دم المسيح فطلب الصفح والغفران " يا أبتاه أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون  ماذا يفعلون ( لو 23 : 34 ) " . *


* + + + *

* 4 – السلام لك يا مريم خلاص نوح : *
*  نقول فى ذكصولوجية العذراء لرفع بخور باكر " الروح المعزى الذى حل على  إبنك  فى مياة الأردن كمثال نوح . لأن تلك الحمامة بشرتنا بسلام الله الذى  صار  للبشر ، وأنت أيضا يا رجائنا اليمامة العقلية أتيت لنا بالرحمة وحملته  فى  بطنك ، أى يسوع المولود من الآب ولد لنا منك وحرر جنسنا " . *
*  ومعنى ذلك أنه كما أن الحمامة حينما أطلقها نوح من الفلك رجعت بعد قليل  وفى  منقارها غصن رمز السلام والطمأنينة وزوال الخطر بنزوح مياة الطوفان عن   الأرض ، مما جعل نوح ينزل من الفلك هو وكل من معه ويقدم للرب ذبائح شكر   وسلامة على خلاصه وخلاص أسرته وكل ما كان معه من حيوانات وطيور ، ثم عمر   الأرض ونما وكثر . *
*  كذلك العذراء مريم الحمامة الحسنة أتت لنا بالرب يسوع المسيح رئيس السلام ،   فصنع فى الأرض سلاما وصالح ذرية نوح مع الله خالقهم صانعا الصلح دم صليبه  .  *
*  + نوح بفلكه خلص ثمانى أنفس من الغرق أى هو وأفراد أسرته فقط ، أما  العذراء  مريم فقد قدمت المسيح فلك النجاة الذى خلص العالم كله من طوفان  بحر الخطية  وشرورها التى تغرق الناس فى العطب والهلاك . *
* + + + *
* 5 – السلام لك يا مريم نعمة إبراهيم : *
*  أعطى الله لإبراهيم نعمة الإيمان بغزارة " آمن إبراهيم بالله فحسب له برا "   ( رو 4 : 3 ) . كان إيمانه قويا يهزأ بالمستحيلات ويستهين بالمعوقات . *
*  لما أمره الله بالخروج من أرضه ومن عشيرته ومن بيت أبيه إلى الأرض التى   سيريه إياها " خرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يأتى ( عب 11 : 8 ) " ولما وعده   الله بميلاد اسحق آمن بوعد الله رغم وجود بعض معطلات الإنجاب لديه ولدى   زوجته سارة لشيخوختهما المتأخرة " وإذ لم يكن ضعيفا فى الإيمان لم يعتبر   جسده وهو قد صار مماتا إذ كان ابن نحو مائة سنة ، ولا مماتية مستودع سارة   ولا بعدم ايمان ارتاب فى وعد الله بل تقوى بالإيمان معطيا مجدا لله ، وتيقن   أن ما وعد به هو قادر أن يفعله أيضا " ( رو 4 : 19 – 21 ) . *
*  ولما أمره الله بتقديم اسحق ابن الموعد ذبيحة لم يعارض بل قام باكرا وبقلب   شجاع عزم على تنفيذ أمر الله بحذافيره ، ويقول الرسول : " بالإيمان قدم   إبراهيم اسحق وهو مجرب ، قدم الذى قبل المواعيد ، وحيده الذى قيل له أنه   بإسحق يدعى لك نسل إذ حسب أن الله قادر على الإقامة من بين الأموات " ( عب   11 : 17 – 19 ) . *
*  هكذا كان إيمان العذراء القديسة مريم . كان إيمانها بسيطا وقويا . بشرها   الملاك بأنها ستحبل وتلد إبنا دون أن تتزوج أو تعرف رجلا ، ورغم غرابة   الخبر استفسرت من الملاك استفسارا بسيطا قائلة " كيف يكون لى هذا وأنا لست   أعرف رجلا "( لو 1 : 34 ) ولما عرفت أن هذه مشيئة الرب وتدبيره خضعت  بإيمان  واتضاع قائلة " هوذا أنا أمة الرب ليكن لى كقولك " ( لو 1 : 38 ) .  *
*  لما أمر الملاك يوسف بأن يأخذ الصبى وأمه ويهرب إلى مصر أطاعت فى اتضاع   وتسليم ، ولما أمرها الملاك بالرجوع إلى فلسطين فعلت نفس الشىء . *
*  كانت العذراء من نسل إبراهيم ، وكانت نسلا صالحا ، والنسل الصالح يكون سبب   نعمة لآبائه وسبب فرح وسرور لهم حسب قول الحكيم فى الأمثال ( أم 10 : 1 )  ،  فالعذراء مريم كانت سبب نعمة وفرح لأبيها ابراهيم ، وسبب اكرام وتبجيل  له  على مدى الأيام فنقول فى القطع المعقب العربى فى عشيات شهر كيهك هذا  المرد  الذى يتكرر فى كل قطعة : *
* " السلام لك ثم السلام لك ونسألك يا أم المحبوب أن تحظينا فى مظال آبائك  إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب " . *
*  الرب يسوع ابن العذراء مريم أخرج ابراهيم من الجحيم ونقله إلى الفردوس  وجعل  حضنه مكان راحة وتعزية لكل المؤمنين الراحلين ، فتقول الكنيسة فى  صلواتها  على المنتقلين :*
* " نيح نفوسهم جميعا فى حضن آبائنا القديسين ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب " .*
* + + + *
* 6 – السلام لك يا مريم خلاص اسحق القديس : *
*  + حملت سارة اسحق ابن الموعد وهى عجوز سنها 90 سنة بعد أن مات مستودعها (   رحمها ) وانقطعت عنها عادة النساء ، ويقول الرسول فى ذلك " وإذ لم يكن (   ابراهيم ) ضعيفا فى الإيمان لم يعتبر جسده إذ صار مماتا اذ كان ابن نحو   مائة سنة ولا مماتية مستودع سارة ، ولا بعدم ايمان ارتاب فى وعد الله بل   تقوى بالأيمان معطيا مجدا لله وتيقن أن ما وعد به هو قادر أن يفعله أيضا " (   رو 4 : 19 – 21 ) . *
*  هكذا حملت العذراء مريم المسيح ابن الله بطريقة إلهية فى مستودعها الصغير   البكر دون أن تتزوج أو تعرف رجلا ، وكلاهما طرقتان للحمل تمجدان الله   وتشهدان بقدرته الفائقة وتدبيره العالى حقا يارب " ما أبعد أحكامك عن الفحص   وطرقك عن الأستقصاء " . *
*  + عندما ولدت سارة اسحق وأصبحت أما لأبن الموعد فرحت وابتهجت قائلة : " قد   صنع الله إلى ضحكا ، كل من يسمع يضحك لى ، ودعت اسمه اسحق أى ضحك " . *
*  هكذا العذراء مريم عندما حملت بالمسيح كلمة الله وتأكدت أنها أصبحت أما   للمسيا المنتظر الموعود به لخلاص الله ، والذى كانت كل فتاة يهودية تتمنى   أن تكون أما للمسيا المنتظر ، عندما تأكدت من ذلك فرحت وابتهجت وطفقت تسبح   الرب قائلة : " تعظم نفسى الرب وتبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى .... لأن القدير   صنع بى عظائم واسمه قدوس " ( لو 1 : 46 – 49 ) " . *
*  + بناء على أمر الله أخذ ابراهيم ابنه الشاب اسحق وذهب به إلى جبل المريا ،   وهناك أوثقه ووضعه على المذبح وهم بذبحه ، وهنا تدخل الله وناداه قائلا "   لا تمد يدك إلى الغلام ولا تفعل به شيئا ... فرفع ابراهيم عينيه ونظر  وإذا  كبش وراءه ممسكا فى الغابة بقرنيه . فذهب ابراهيم وأخذ الكبش وأصعده  محرقة  عوضا عن إبنه " ( تك 22 : 12 ، 13 ) "*
*  لم يذكر الكتاب من أين أتى الكبش ولا كيف أمسك فى الشجرة بقرنيه ، ونحن   نعتقد أنه بمعجزة إلهية أخرجت الشجرة – على غير طبع الأشجار – هذا الكبش   الذى أصعده إبراهيم محرقة بدلا عن ابنه اسحق . والذى يؤيد نظرتنا هذه أن   الكتاب لم يقل أن الكبش كان موثقا أو مربوطا فى الشجرة بقرنيه كأن يكون   مربوطا بحبل أو غيره ، ولكنه قال أن الكبش كان ممسكا فى الشجرة بقرنيه ، أى   أن قرنيه كانا ممسوكين فى الشجرة أو ملتصقين بها . *

*  وكما أخرجت الشجرة الكبش على غير الناموس الطبيعى للأشجار ، هكذا العذراء   مريم ولدت السيد المسيح له المجد بتدبير إلهى وسر لا يدركه العقل ، ولدته   وهى عذراء بدون زرع بشر وذلك على غير طبيعة النساء ، وكما قدم إبراهيم ذلك   الخروف محرقة وفداء عن إبنه هكذا أصعد المسيح ذاته على مذبح الصليب ذبيحة   محرقة عن جنس البشر وصنع على الصليب فداء عظيما كحمل الله الذى يحمل خطية   العالم كله . *
* + + + *
* 7 - السلام لك يا مريم تهليل يعقوب : *
*  + بينما كان يعقو هاربا خائفا من أخيه عيسو أدركه الليل فنام فرأى سلما   منصوبا على الأرض ورأسها يمس السماء ، وهوذا ملائكة الله صاعدة ونازلة   عليها وهوذا الرب واقف عليها . *
* فقال : " أنا الرب إله إبراهيم أبيك وإله اسحق ، الأرض التى أنت مضطجع  عليها أعطيها لك ولنسلك .. " ( تك 28 : 12 – 15 ) . *
* فاطمأن يعقوب بسبب مواعيد الله الغنية وسار فى طريقه متهللا . *
*  السلم الذى رآه يعقوب يرمز إلى العذراء مريم التى حل الرب فى بطنها فوصلت   بين السماء والأرض بعد قطيعة طويلة ، فقد كان التجسد بداية الصلح والأتصال   بين الله والإنسان . *

*  كانت الملائكة تسبح الرب وهو طفل مولود فى حجر العذراء مريم كما يشهد بذلك   لبش الثلاثاء قائلا : " أفرحى يا مريم العبدة والأم لأن الذى فى حجرك  تسبحه  الملائكة ، والشاروبيم تسجد له باستحقاق والسيرافيم بغير فتور ،  يرفرفون  بأجنحتهم قائلين هذا هو ملك المجد رافع خطية العالم كعظيم رحمته .  *
*  أما تشبيه العذراء مريم بالسلم فيأتى فى القطعة الثامنة من ثيئوتوكية  السبت  هكذا : " شبهت بالسلم الذى رآه يعقو مرتفعا إلى السماء والرب المخوف  عليه "  . *
*  + تهلل يعقوب أيضا عندما رأى من بعيد بعين النبوة مجىء " شيلون ( أى ابن   الله الحى ) من نسل إبنه المحبوب يهوذا قائلا " لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا   ومشترع من بين رجليه حتى يأتى شيلون وله يكون خضوع شعوب ( تك 49 : 10 ) " *
* ومعروف أن العذراء مريم والدة ( شيلون ) هى من نسل يهوذا بن يعقوب ،  والحكيم يقول " تاج الشيوخ بنو البنين ( أم 27 : 6 ) " . *
*  + كان ليعقوب زوجتان : ليئة وراحيل ، كانت ليئة هى الكبرى وكانت عيناها   ضعيفتين ، وهى تمثل العهد القديم بشرائعه وطقوسه الضعيفة التى لا تقدر على   رفع الخطايا ، أما راحيل وهى الصغرى فكانت جميلة ومحبوبة ، وهى تمثل العهد   الجديد – عهد النعمة والمحبة – الذى جاء مكملا لكل نقائص العهد القديم . *
*  هكذا المسيح – الأسد الخارج من سبط يهوذا بن يعقوب – هو رب العهدين ، أوحى   بالعهد القديم للأنبياء . ثم جاء بنفسه ليعطينا العهد الجديد بدمه لغفران   الخطايا . وقال بنفسه " لا تظنوا أنى جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء ما  جئت  لأنقض بل لأكمل " ( مت 5 : 17 ) وقال الرسول : " الله بعدما كلم  الآباء  بالأنبياء قديما بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا فى هذه الأيام الأخيرة  بإبنه" (  عب 1 : 1 ) . *
* + + + *
* 8 – السلام لك يا مريم فخر يهوذا : *
*  السيد المسيح له المجد هو الأسد الخارج من سبط يهوذا ، والعذراء هى بنت   يهوذا أى من نسله . ولما حصلت العذراء مريم على كل هذا الفخر والتكريم   والتمجيد فى جميع الأجيال وفى جميع الأقطار بسبب أمومتها الطاهرة للمسيح   الإله المتجسد لخلاص العالم ، انعكس كل هذا التكريم على يهوذا أبيها ونال   هو قسطا من هذا الفخر والكرامة بسبب أبوته للقديسة مريم والدة الإله ،   ويقول الرسول " فإنه واضح أن ربنا قد طلع من سبط يهوذا " ( عب 7 : 14 )   ويخبرنا الكتاب أن " يهوذا اعتز على أخوته ومنه الرئيس " ( 1 أى 5 : 2 ) . *
* + + +





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2010)

*+ضيقات العذراء مريم+*





* الضيقه الاولى :هى عنما تركتها امها  فى عمر 3 سنوات هذا السن الذى لا يعى  فيه الطفل سوى انه يريد امه بجواره  طوال الوقت ولكن كان هناك بداخل ام  النور حب الهى عجيب .لانها مفرزه منذ ان  كانت فى البطن لانها بنت صلاه من  بيت كان مملوء بالصلاه ومحبة الله .*

*  2- الضيقه الثانيه :بنت فى سن الثانيه عشر من عمرها تخرج من الهيكل لتنظر   مجموعه من الشيوخ يقرروا ان احدهم ياخذها ليعتنى بها . اين ابوها اين امها   ؟؟؟ لا يوجد احد وهى فى هذا السن تحتاج لارشاد الام والاب . ولكن فى  احتمال  تخضع لتدبير الله .*

* 3-الضيقه الثالثه :الملاك يبشره بميلاد عجيب منها وهى عذراء.*
* هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا *
*  وبذلك فهذه العذراء الطاهره التى لم تعرف رجل ستكون حبلى بابن .ماذا يقول   عنها الناس؟واول من شك فيها هو خطيبها يوسف النجار واراد ان يخليها سرا .*

*  4- الضيقه الرابعه :وهى تلد ابنها البكر والملك ولكن يطارد من ملوك الارض   وهروب كبير لارض مصر وعناء السفر المضنى من بيت لحم الى مصر .ووراءه جنود   هيرودس .*

*  5-الضيقه الخامسه: ممكن ان تكون مرتبطه بالسابقه وهى المتاعب التى واجهت   العائله المقدسه فى ارض مصر بسبب معاملة بعض اهالى مصر القاسيه لهم .وذلك   بسبب انه كلما مر رب المجد ببلد كانت تهدم كل التماثيل والاصنام.وكانوا   يريدو ان يقتلو هذا الطفل الغريب .*

*  6-الضيقه السادسه : ضيقة الالم المرير وهى ان تنظر ابنها الوحيد وهو يعذب   ويضرب ويلطم امام عيناها وهى لا تستطيع ان تنقذه او حتى تروى عطشه فى حين   انها كانت قبل ان يطلب الماء كانت هى تشعر بعطشه فتراه وهو فى عطشه يشرب   خلا بل ويرفضه .ام ترى ابنها وهو يعلق على خشبة الصليب خشبة الذل والعار*

*  فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة   الله. ترى ابنها يتالم وهى لا تعرف ماذا تفعل لتخفف عنه .وليس ذلك فقط بل   وان خشبة الصليب عار لاهل المصلوب بمعنى انها ستعانى عار صلب ابنها .*

*  7-الضيقه السابعه:موت ابنها على الصليب وتخيلو يا اخوه ام ابنها يموت امام   عينها بل وهو فى قمت الالم وهى تعلم تمام العلم انه لم يفعل ما يستحق  عليه  الموت .*

* 8-الضيقه الاخيره : وهى المعامله السيئه لليهود المسيحيين الاوائل وكم من  الالم التى تعرضت اليه ام النور مع التلاميذ.*
* اه طوباكى يا ام الرحمه والخلاص تشفعى عن ضعفنا .........*
*  هل بعد كل الالامات التى تعرضت اليها هذه السيده من كل الانواع والاشكال  هل  ضيقاتى انا وانت ليس لها حل ؟........... هل الله لا يعطى لى ولك عزاء   وفرج من الضيق ؟*
* اخى واختى عنما تقع فى ضيق وتشعر انه لا حل ..لا مخلص ...لا عزاء ...*
* تذكر ام النور وكم قاست وتعبت واطلبها لتشفع عنك امام ابنها الحبيب لكى  يرفع عنك الضيق والالم .وتذكر هذه الايه الجميله*
* "قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام.في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.ولكن ثقوا.انا  قد غلبت العالم "*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2010)

العذراء في  السنكسار
 بشارة يواقيم بميلاد العذراء (7  مسرى)​ 
 




أرسل الله ملاكه  الجليل  جبرائيل وبشر القديس يواقيم ورد نياحة هذا القديس تحت اليوم السابع  من  برمودة بميلاد البتول والدة الإله بالجسد. كان هذا البار وزوجته القديسة   حنة قد تقدما في أيامهما ولم يرزقا ولدا لان حنة كانت عاقرا ولان بني   إسرائيل كانوا يعيرون من لا ولد له. لهذا كان القديسان حزينين ومداومين علي   الصلاة والطلبة إلى الله نهارا وليلا ونذرا أن الولد الذي يرزقانه  يجعلانه  خادما للهيكل وفيما كان الصديق يواقيم في الجبل مواظبا علي الصلاة  نزل  عليه سبات فنام وظهر له ملاك الرب جبرائيل وبشره بأن امرأته حنة  ستحبل وتلد  مولودا يقر عينيه ويسر قلبه ويحصل بسببه الفرح والسرور للعالم  أجمع ولما  انتبه من نومه أتي إلى بيته فأعلم زوجته بالرؤيا فصدقتها وحبلت  من تلك  الليلة وولدت القديسة البتول مريم . وافتخرت حنة بذلك علي كل نساء  العالم.​ 


 
*ميلاد القديسة العذراء والدة الإله ( 1 بشــنس) *​ 

 
ميلاد البتول  الطاهرة مريم والدة الإله التي منها كان الخلاص لجنس البشر.​ 
 
ولدت هذه العذراء  بمدينة  الناصرية حيث كان والداها يقيمان، وكان كليهما متوجع القلب لأنه لم  يكن  يستطيع أن يقدم قربانا لله لأنه لم ينجب أولادا فلما جاء ملء الزمان   المعين حسب التدبير الإلهي أرسل ملاك الرب وبشر الشيخ يواقيم والدها حينما   كان قائما في الجبل يصلي بقوله : " ان الرب يعطيك نسلا يكون منه خلاص   العالم " فنزل من الجبل لوقته موقنا ومصدقا بما قاله له الملاك وأعلم زوجته   حنة بما رأي وسمع ففرحت وشكرت الله ونذرت نذرا أن الذي تلده يكون خادما   لله في بيته كل أيام حياته وبعد ذلك حبلت وولدت هذه القديسة وأسمتها مريم   التي أصبحت ملكة نساء العالمين​ 


*تذكار تقديم القديسة العذراء  مريم الى الهيكل بأورشليم سن 3سنوات ( 3 كــيهك* 
)


في مثل هذا اليوم  تذكار  دخول السيدة البتول والدة الإله القديسة مريم إلى الهيكل، وهي ابنة  ثلاث  سنين، لأنها كانت نذرا لله، وذلك انه لما كانت أمها حنة بغير نسل،  وكانت  لذلك مبعدة من النساء في الهيكل، فكانت حزينة جدا هي والشيخ الكريم  يواقيم  زوجها، فنذرت لله نذرا، وصلت إليه بحرارة وانسحاق قلب قائلة "إذا  أعطيتني  ثمرة فإني أقدمها نذرا لهيكلك المقدس"، فاستجاب الرب لها ورزقها  هذا  القديسة الطاهرة فأسمتها مريم، ولما رزقت بها ربتها ثلاث سنوات ثم مضت  بها  إلى الهيكل مع العذارى، حيث أقامت اثنتي عشرة سنة، كانت تقتات خلالها  من  يد الملائكة إلى إن جاء الوقت الذي يأتي فيه الرب إلى العالم، ويتجسد من   هذه التي اصطفاها، حينئذ تشاور الكهنة إن يودعوها عند من يحفظها، لأنها   نذر للرب، إذ لا يجوز لهم إن يبقوها في الهيكل بعد هذه السن فقرروا إن تخطب   رسميا لواحد يحل له إن يرعاها ويهتم بشئونها، فجمعوا من سبط يهوذا اثني   عشر رجلا أتقياء ليودعوها عند أحدهم، واخذوا عصيهم وادخلوها إلى الهيكل،   فاتت حمامة ووقفت علي عصا يوسف النجار، فعلموا إن هذا الأمر من الرب، لان   يوسف كان صديقا بارا، فتسلما وظلت عنده إلى إن آتى إليها الملاك جبرائيل   وبشرها بتجسد الابن منها لخلاص آدم وذريته​ 




*مجىء  العائلة المقدسة الى مصر ( 24 بشــنس)*​ 

في مثل هذا اليوم  المبارك  أتي سيدنا يسوع المسيح إلى أرض مصر وهو طفل ابن سنتين، كما يذكر  الإنجيل  المقدس أن ملاك الرب ظهر ليوسف في حلم قائلا : " قم وخذ الصبي وأمه  واهرب  إلى مصر وكن هناك حتى أقول لك، لان هيرودس مزمع أن يطلب الصبي  ليهلكه (مت 2  : 13) ​ 

وكان ذلك لسببين  أحدهما  لئلا إذا وقع في يد هيرودس ولم يقدر علي قتله فيظن أن جسده خيال  والسبب  الثاني ليبارك أهل مصر بوجوده بينهم فتتم النبوة القائلة " من مصر  دعوت  ابني " (هو 11: 1) وتتم أيضا النبوة القائلة " هوذا الرب راكب علي  سحابة  سريعة وقادم إلى مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها "  (اش  19 : 1). ويقال أن أوثان مصر انكفأت عندما حل بها كلمة الله المتجسد  كما  انكفأ داجون أمام تابوت العهد (1 صم 5 : 3) ​ 

فأتي السيد المسيح  له  المجد مع يوسف ووالدته العذراء وسالومي وكان مرورهم أولا بضيعة تسمي  بسطة  وهناك شربوا من عين ماء فصار ماؤها شافيا لكل مرض ومن هناك ذهبوا إلى  منية  سمنود وعبروا النهر إلى الجهة الغربية. وقد حدث في تلك الجهة أن وضع   السيد المسيح قدمه علي حجر فظهر فيه أثر قدمه فسمي المكان الذي فيه الحجر   بالقبطي " بيخا ايسوس " أي ( كعب يسوع ) ومن هناك اجتازوا غربا مقابل وادي   النطرون فباركته السيدة لعلمها بما سيقام فيه متن الأديرة المسيحية ثم   انتهوا إلى الأشمونين وأقاموا هناك أياما قليلة ز ثم قصدوا جبل قسقام. وفي   المكان الذي حلوا فيه من هذا الجبل شيد دير السيدة العذراء وهو المعروف   بدير المحرق ​ 

ولما مات هيرودس  ظهر ملاك  الرب ليوسف في الحلم أيضا قائلا " قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واذهب إلى  أرض  إسرائيل. لأنه قد مات الذين كانوا يطلبون نفس الصبي " (مت 2 : 20 و 21)  ​ 

فعادوا إلى مصر  ونزلوا في  المغارة التي هي اليوم بكنيسة أبي سرجة بمصر القديمة ثم اجتازوا  المطرية  واغتسلوا هناك من عين ماء فصارت مباركة ومقدسة من تلك الساعة. ونمت  بقربها  شجرة بلسم وهي التي من دهنها يصنع الميرون المقدس لتكريس الكنائس   وأوانيها. ومن هناك سارت العائلة المقدسة إلى المحمة ( مسطرد ) ثم إلى أرض   إسرائيل فيجب علينا أن نعيد في هذا اليوم عيدا روحيا فرحين مسرورين. لأن   مخلصنا قد شرف أرضنا في مثل هذا اليوم المبارك فالمجد لاسمه القدوس إلى   الأبد. آمين​ 

وهو عيد سيدى صغير،  ويصلى بالطقس الفرايحي، وإذا وقع في ايام الخماسين يفضل قراءة فصوله حتى  نشعر بروحانية العيد​ 



*نياحة  والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء ( 21 طــوبة)*​ 

فى مثل هذا اليوم  نعيد  بتذكار السيدة العذراء الطاهرة البكر البتول الذكية مريم والدة الإله   الكلمة أم الرحمة، الحنونة شفاعتها تكون معنا. آمين.​ 


*صعود جسد  القديسة مريم العذراء ( 16 مســرى)*​ 


في مثل هذا اليوم  كان  صعود جسد سيدتنا الطاهرة مريم والدة الإله فأنها بينما كانت ملازمة  الصلاة  في القبر المقدس ومنتظرة ذلك الوقت السعيد الذي فيه تنطلق من رباطات   الجسد أعلمها الروح القدس بانتقالها سريعا من هذا العالم الزائل ولما دنا   الوقت حضر التلاميذ وعذارى جبل الزيتون وكانت السيدة مضطجعة علي سريرها.   وإذا بالسيد المسيح قد حضر إليها وحوله ألوف ألوف من الملائكة. فعزاها   وأعلمها بسعادتها الدائمة المعدة لها فسرت بذلك ومدت يدها وباركت التلاميذ   والعذارى ثم أسلمت روحها الطاهرة بيد ابنها وألهها يسوع المسيح فأصعدها  إلى  المساكن العلوية آما الجسد الطاهر فكفنوه وحملوه إلى الجسمانية وفيما  هم  ذاهبون به خرج بعض اليهود في وجه التلاميذ لمنع دفنه وأمسك أحدهم  بالتابوت  فانفصلت يداه من جسمه وبقيتا معلقتين حتى آمن وندم علي سوء فعله  وبصلوات  التلاميذ القديسين عادت يداه إلى جسمه كما كانتا. ولم يكن توما  الرسول  حاضرا وقت نياحتها، واتفق حضوره عند دفنها فرأي جسدها الطاهر مع  الملائكة  صاعدين به فقال له أحدهم: "أسرع وقبل جسد الطاهرة القديسة مريم"  فأسرع  وقبله. وعند حضوره إلى التلاميذ أعلموه بنياحتها فقال: "أنا لا أصدق  حتى  أعاين جسدها فأنتم تعرفون كيف أني شككت في قيامة السيد المسيح".  فمضوا معه  إلى القبر وكشفوا عن الجسد فلم يجدوه فدهش الكل وتعجبوا فعرفهم  توما الرسول  كيف أنه شاهد الجسد الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به.​ 

وقال لهم الروح  القدس:  "أن الرب لم يشأ أن يبقي جسدها في الأرض" وكان الرب قد وعد رسله  الأطهار  أن يريها لهم في الجسد مرة أخري فكانوا منتظرين إتمام ذلك الوعد  الصادق  حتى اليوم السادس عشر من شهر مسرى حيث تم الوعد لهم برؤيتها وهي  جالسة عن  يمين ابنها وإلهها وحولها طغمات الملائكة وتمت بذلك نبوة داود  القائلة:  "قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك" وكانت سنو حياتها علي الأرض ستين  سنة. جازت  منها اثنتي عشرة سنة في الهيكل وثلاثين سنة في بيت القديس يوسف  البار.  وأربع عشرة سنة عند القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، كوصية الرب القائل له:  "هذا  ابنك" وليوحنا: "هذه أمك". شفاعتها تكون معنا. آمين.​ 




*تذكار اول  كنيسة والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء بفيلبى*
 *(حالة الحديد) ( 21 بـؤونة)*​ 


في هذا اليوم تعيد   الكنيسة بتذكار بناء أول كنيسة علي اسم البتول كلية الطهر السيدة مريم   والدة الإله التي كان بواسطتها خلاص آدم ونسله وذلك أنه لما بشر الرسولان   بولس وبرنابا بين الأمم آمن كثيرون منهم بمدينة فيلبي وبنوا فيها كنيسة علي   اسم البتول والدة الإله. وصار تكريسها في مثل هذا اليوم ولذا يجب علينا  أن  نعيد لها عيدا روحيا لأنها ولدت مخلص المسكونة.​ 



*العذراء فى القداس للانبا رفائيل *​ 


انتى ارفع من  السمائيين واجل من الشاروبيم وافضل من السيرافيم واعظم من طغمات الملائكه  الروحانين
 انتى فخر جنسنا بك تكرم الطهاره والعفه  الحقيقيه اذ  تفضلت على الخلائق التى ترى عظمه وكرامه الرب المسجود الذى  اصطفاك وولد  منك (من اجل هذا كرامتكجليله وشفاعاتك زائده فى القوه والاجابه  كثيرا)(من  ميمر للانبا بولس البوشى)
 كنسيتنا القبطيه تقدم للعذراء مريم  تطويبا وافرا  وتمجيدا لائقا بكرامتها الساميه واذ نتبع صلوات التسبحه  اليوميه ومزامير  السواعلى والقداس الالهى نجد تراثا غنيا من التعبيرات  والجمل التى تشرح  طوباوياتها وتذكر جميع الاوصاف التى خلعتها عليها الكنيسه  وهى ماخوذه عن  اصاله لاهوتيه وكلها من وضع اباء قديسين ولاهوتيين استوحوها  من الله ومن  رموز ونبوات العهد القديم التى تحققت فى شخصيه العذراء​ 



*فى  الابصلموديه المقدسه السنويه*​ 


الذى يحوى التسبحه   اليوميه نجد فى الايام العاديه تمجيدا لاسم العذراء فى بدء صلاه نصف اللليل   فى القطعه الخاصه بالقيامه نخاطبها قائلين كل الافراح تليق بك يا والده   الاله لانه من قبللك رجع ادم الى الفردوس ونالت الزينه حواء عوض حزنها "   ونطلب شفاعاتها فى اخر لبشين الهوس الاول والتانى وكذا فى اول صلاه   المجمع..​ 

وهناك ثلاثه  ذكصولوجيات  اى تماجيد خاصه بالعذراء تقال فى صلاه عشيه ونصف الليل وباكر  وتحوى كثير  من العبادات التى تمجد طوباويتها مثل " زينه مريم فى السماويات  العلويه عن  يمنها حبيبها تطلب منه عنا"​ 

وفى نهايه كل  ذكصولوجيه  نكمل السلام لك ايتها العذراء الملكه الحقيقيه السلام لفخر جنسنا  ولدت لنا  عماتوئيل نسالك اذكرينا ايتها العفيفه الامينه لدى ربنا يسوع  المسيح  ليغفر لنا خطايانا"​ 

وحسب النظام  الاساسى  للتسبحه اليوميه تصلى المقدمه والهوساتالثلاته والاولى ومديح  الثلاثه فتيه  والمجمع والذكصولوجيات فالهوس الرابع ثم الابصاليه واليوم  وتذاكيه هى  تمجيد لولاده الاله العذراء​ 


*فى رفع  بخور عشيه وباكر:*​ 


ترتل ارباع الناقوس  بعد  صلاه الشكر وفيها تختلف الجمل نرسل بها السلام للعدرا فى الايام  الواطس او  الادام ثم نكمل "السلام للك يامريم سلام مقدس السلام لك يا مريم  سلام ام  القدوس" وتصلى القطع التى تسبق قانون الايمان واولها السلام لك  ايتها  القديسه وبعض الذكصولوجيات وقانون الايمان ​ 


*فى مزامير  السواعى:*​ 


رتبت الكنيسه فى  صلاه  الاجبيه قطعا مختاره بعد الانجيل كل ساعه فى نظام دقيق تختص القطعه   الثالثه دائما بطلب شفاعات العذراء وبعض هذه القطع تلقب العزراء المكرمه   الحقانيه الحامله عنقود الحياه والممتلئه نعمه وسور خلاصنا والحصن المنيع   غير المنثلم باب الحياه العقلى .​ 


*فى القداس  الالهى :*​ 


هنا يجرى ذكرى  تطويب العذراء فى حوالى عشر اجزاء مثل:​ 

فى لحن البركه :  وقبل رفع الحمل يقال النشيد الكنسى للعذراء ومطلعه السلام لمريم الملكه  ونبع الكرمه والتى لم تشخ "​ 

بعد صلاه الشكر:  ترتل فى  الصوم المقدس اعداد من المزمور(87) الذى يشير الى العذراء  باعتبارها مدينه  الله المقدسه وهى اساساته فى الجبال المقدسه "​ 

عند رفع  البخور
 يقال فى الاعياد وايام الفطر لحن هذه  المجمره الدهب​ 

قبل وبعد  قراءه الابركسيس : ويتغير المرد الخاص بالعذراء  فى خمس مناسبات من السنه القبطيه.​ 

مردات  الانجيل: وهذه  تختلف فى الاحدين الاوليين من شهر  كيهك عنها فى الاحدين الاخريين فضلا عن  طلب شفاعتها فى ايام السنه العاديه  بعد تطويب كل يوم.​ 

قانون الايمان  : ابرزت  الكنيسه اهميه شخصيه العذراء مريم  كوالده الاله فى التقليد الكنسى بعد  انعقاد مجمع افسس مباشره 431م وذلك  لضبط مفهوم التجسد الالهى ومقاومه بدعه  نسطور وهكذا اضافت مضمون العقيده  التى اقرها هذا المجمع فى مقدمه قانون  الايمان والتى مطلعها نعظمك يا ام  النور الحقيقى."​ 

اسبسمسات ادم  وواطس: هى تقال بعد صلاه الصلح وقبل قداس  المؤمنين واشهرها افرحى يا مريم العبده والام..."​ 

فى مجمع  القديسين وبعده: طبقا  لمركز العذراء فى الطقس  الكنسى يطلب الكاهن شفاعتها على راس قائمه اعضاء  الكنيسه المنتصره فى صلاه  المجمع . وكذا فى صلاه البركه والطلبه الختاميه  ثم تردد قطعه بصلوات  وشفاعات ذات كل قداسه الممجده الطاهره المباركه..."​ 

ما يقال فى  التوزيع :​ 

يردد لحن خبز  الحياه الذى نزل من السماء واهب الحياه للعالم وانت ايضا يا مريم حملت فى  بطنك المن العقلى الذى اتى من الاب"
 من بعد العرض السريع للترتيب الكنسى  الخاص بالسيده  العذراء مريم نلاحظ مقدار الغنى والوفره فى الصلوات  والتسابيح المخصصه  لتطويب وتمجيد العذراء مريم كما تقضى الكنيسه يوميا عده  ساعات فى تكريم  العذراء بالتسابيح الرائعه والالحان الرقيقه والمردات  التشفيعيه المنسكبه .
 ليتنا نقارن ذللك بكميه علاقتنا الشخصيه  بالعدرا مريم  فى واقعتا اليومى لتنطلق قلوبنا والسنتنا على الدوام لنمجد  هذه التى قالت  عن نفسها " هوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبنى​ 



*العذراء فى  العهد القديم *​ 

من تشبيهات عن  العذراء فى العهد القديم​ 


1-قدس الأقداس  : الموضع  الذى لا يدخل اليه إلا رئيس الكهنة  مرة واحدة فى السنة....إشارة إلى  المسيح رئيس الكهنة الذى دخل بطن العذراء  مرة واحدة ولم يدخل فى هذا  الموضع إنسان أخر.​ 

2-تابوت العهد  : من خشب لا يسوس إشارة إلى نقاوة معدن العذراء  ومغش بالذهب أشارة إلى التحافها بالاهوت.​ 

3- الغطاء  الذهبى : وهو يرمز للمسيح الكفارة الحقيقية التى  غطت خطايانا.​ 

4- قسط الذهب : الذى فيه المن إشارة إلى المسيح خبز الحياة .​ 

5- المنارة  الذهبية : العذراء هى حاملة النور الحقيقى الذى  ينير لكل الناس.​ 

6- المجمرة  الذهب : حاملة جمر النار المباركة ....التى هى  نار اللاهوت وبخور الخلاص.​ 

7- عصا هرون : التى أفرخت وانبتت بدون زرع مثال ولادة العذراء للمسيح  بدون زواج.​ 

8- زهرة  البخور : التى تفيح برائحة الخلاص لكل من فى  الكنيسة.​ 

9- المائدة  الذهبية : حاملة خبز التقدمة إشارة للمسيح خبز  الحياة.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2010)

دروس من حياة العذراء مريم 


القديسة العذراء مريم 
القديسة العذراء مريم تقف في كل أجيال   التاريخ في نقطة المركز من دائرته، لقد اختارتها نعمة الله لتصبح رابطة بين   السماء والأرض، بين الفردوس المفقود والفردوس المردود، وفي شخص وليدها  ومن  اجله، ألا نعظم الله معها، ألا نعظم الله من أجلها، ألا نشترك مع جميع   الأجيال في تطويبها، فنقول مع أليصابات : "مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة  هي  ثمرة بطنك". 


من هي مريم 

مريم اسم عبري معناه "مُر"، ويحتمل أنه اسم مُشتق من   كلمة "مريامون" الهيروغليفية، وفي الآرامية فإن اسم "مريم" يعني "أميرة أو   سيدة"، وقد جاء هذا الاسم لأول مرة في الكتاب المقدس لمريم أخت موسى  وهرون،  وقد تسمت القديسة العذراء بهذا الاسم "مريم"، الذي انتشر بعد ذلك  مرتبطاً  بمكانتها وشخصيتها. 
يعود نسب القديسة العذراء مريم إلى زربابل، من عائلة وبيت داود، وهذا ما   يؤكده البشير لوقا في كتابته لبشارة الملاك لها حين كلًّمها قائلاً "فقال   لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله وها أنت ستحبلين   وتلدين ابناً وتسمينه يسوع، هذا يكون عظيماً وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب   الإله كرسي داود أبيه، ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه   نهاية" (لوقا 1: 30 – 33). 
ومن الدراسة المتأنية نجد أن البشير لوقا يؤكد هذه الحقيقية، أن العذراء   مريم ووليدها يَعُودَان لسبط يهوذا، وبالتحديد بيت داود، فنراه يسجل بشارة   الملاك جبرائيل لها مُبرزاً حقيقة أن المولود منها هو ابن داود، وهذا ما  هو  واضح في قول زكريا الكاهن "مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل لأنه افتقد وصنع  فداء  لشعبه، وأقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاهُ" (لوقا 1: 68، 69). 
نستطيع أيضاً أن نتعرف على بعض أفراد عائلتها، فنعرف أنه كان لها أخت جاء   ذكرها في بشارة يوحنا عند حادثة الصلب حيث "كانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع   أُمُّهُ وأخت أُمِّهِ مريم زوجة كلوبا ومريم المجدلية" (يوحنا 19: 25).   وأنها أيضاً نسيبه أليصابات (لوقا 1: 36)، أم يوحنا المعمدان. 
كانت الخطبة في الشريعة اليهودية عهداً أبدياً لا ينفصم، وما الزفاف إلا   حفل تنتقل فيه الفتاة من بيت أبيها لبيت رجلها، ووفقاً لهذه الشريعة كانت   الفتاة المخطوبة بمثابة زوجة لخطيبها، ولو مات خاطبها أثناء فترة الخطبة   وقبل الزفاف تُعتبر الخطيبة أرملة خاضعة لشريعة الزواج من أخي الزوج (تثنية   25: 5-10)؛ ولم يكن ممكناً للفتاة أو عائلتها أن يفُضَّا علاقة الخطوبة   هذه إلا بكتاب أو وثيقة طلاق، كما أن هذه العادات أو الشريعة ما كانت لتسمح   بوجود علاقة جنسية بين الخطيب وخطيبته قبل إعلان حفل الزفاف وإلا اُعتبرا   في حُكم الزناة . 
وفقاً لهذه الشريعة، كانت العذراء مريم مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود، اسمه يوسف   (لوقا 1: 27)؛ كان يوسف رجلاً باراً، فحين عَرِفَ بأمر حبل خطيبته، لم  يشأ  أن يُشِّهرَ بها، أراد تخليتها سراً، ولكن فيما هو مُتفكر في هذه  الأمور  جاءته بشارة الملاك قائلة "يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم  امرأتك،  لأن الذي حُبل به فيه هو من الروح القدس" (متى 1: 20). 
لم تكن العذراء مريم، أو يوسف رجلها من العائلات الغنية، فيوسف نجار بسيط،   وحين جاءت ساعة ولادتها، لم تجد غير المذود لتلد فيه، وحين أرادا أن يقدما   الطفل يسوع في الهيكل حسب عادة الناموس، وعن تطهيرها حسب الشريعة، لم  يحملا  معهما إلا زوج يمام، أو فرخي حمام، وهي تقدمة الفقراء. 


العذراء الفتاة الطاهرة 
كانت الفتاة الصغيرة العذراء مريم، تعيش في   مدينة تدعى الناصرة، وهي مدينة في الجليل، لم تكن ذات أهمية، وقد كانت  بلدة  محتقرة، وأقل ما يقال عنها أنها بلدة شريرة ومدينة آثمة لا يمكن أن  يأتي  منها شيئاً صالحاً، وهذا ما قاله نثنائيل حين عَرَف أن يسوع من  الناصرة  فقال "أمن الناصرة يمكن أن يكون شيء صالح" (يوحنا 1: 46). 
في هذا الوسط عاشت العذراء مريم، لكنها كانت كالنور الذي يشع وسط الظلام،   كانت فتاة طاهرة، نقية الأخلاق، تحيا حياة القداسة، حسب دعوة الله "وتكونون   لي قديسين لأني قُدُّوس أنا الرب، وقد مَيَّزتُكُم من الشعوب لتكونوا لي"   (لاويين 20: 26). كانت في علاقة حيه، وصحيحة مع الله. 
كانت تعرف الكتب المقدسة وتحفظ منها الكثير، وحين ترنمت بأنشودتها العذبة   كانت تستمد كلماتها مما في ذاكراتها، وقد كانت كلمات تَغَّنت بها حنة،   وترَّنم بها كاتب المزامير. 
إلى هذه الفتاة جاءت نعمة الله، لتدعوها لتكون أُماً للمسيح، ابن الله،   الذي اشتهت الأجيال أن يُولد فيما بينها، وتمنت النساء أن يأتي منهن،   ويالها من نعمة تلك التي تأتي من الله لتختر إنساناً، وتمنحه ما لا يستحق،   فالنعمة هي أن يُمنح شخصاً شيء لا يستحقه، وما كان للإنسان أن يدخل في   علاقة صحيحة مع الله، ما لم يتدخل الله بنعمته ليصنع طريقاً من خلال تجسد   ابنه يسوع المسيح فنستطيع أن نصبح أولاداً لله. 
جاءت شهادة الله لحياة الطهارة والنقاء التي للعذراء مريم بين جميع النساء   فيما قاله الملاك جبرائيل، إذ بدأ كلامه معها "وقال سلام لك أيتها المنعم   عليها، الرب معك، مباركة أنت في النساء" (لوقا 1: 2. 
لم تتمالك أليصابات نفسها حين زارتها العذراء مريم، وامتلأت بالروح القدس   وصرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك، فمن أين   لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إليَّ، فهوذا حين صار صوت سلامك في أذُنيَّ ارتكض   الجنين بابتهاج في بطني، فطوبى للتي آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من الرب"  (لوقا  1: 42- 45) 
كانت حياة العذراء مريم تختلف عن كثيرات من بنات زمانها، فلم تساير أهل   بلدتها، بل كانت تعيش حياة النقاء، وحياة الاتصال الدائم بالله، والشركة   معه، والارتباط بكلمته المقدسة، فكانت شهادة السماء لها في شخص الملاك   جبرائيل، واختيار الله لها لتكون أم المسيا، وكانت شهادة الأرض لها في شخص   يوسف خطيبها فيما أراد ألا يُشَهِر بها، وشهادة قريبتها أليصابات. 


العذراء الفتاة الخاضعة 
يتجلى خضوع العذراء مريم في قبولها لمشيئة   الله، فهي الفتاة المخطوبة، التي لم تعرف رجلاً بعد، تأتيها بشارة الملاك   لتُخبِرها بأن إختيار السماء وقع عليها، لتكون أُماً لابن الله، يسوع   المسيح، وبالرغم من أن هذا الأمر كان مشتهى النساء، وقد كن يتمنين أن   يحملِّن بهذا الوليد، وأن تصبح أماً للمسيا المنتظر، إلا إنهن ما توقعن   أبداً أن يأتي اختيار السماء لفتاة عذراء، في بلدة بسيطة، لا 
يعرفها أحد، وهذا ما حدث مع العذراء مريم، فقد اختارتها نعمة الله، لتكون   سبيله للتجسد وولادته بين البشر، كان الأمر صعباً، ويبدو مستحيلاً   قَبُولَه، فكيف يرى الناس فتاةً مخطوبة، لم تتزوج بعد، لكنها حُبلى ‍! ماذا   تقول لخطيبها ؟ كيف يتقبل هذا الأمر مهما كانت شهامته؟. إن الشريعة   اليهودية آنذاك تعتبر هذا الأمر زنا، وعقوبة الزنا هي الرجم، فكيف تفسر   الأمر لمجتمعها بأن الذي حبل فيها هو من الروح القدس؟ وهل ترى يصدِّقون، أم   ماذا يحدث ؟. 
كل هذه الأسئلة كانت ستتوارد لفكر أي فتاة أخرى في موقف العذراء مريم، وقد   يمكن أن لا تقبل هذا الأمر، لكن ما حدث مع العذراء القديسة مريم هو أنه في   كل خضوع وتسليم لمشيئه الله، وقناعة باختياره، قَبِلَت هذا الأمر، وحين   سألت الملاك كيف يكـون هذا وأنا لست أعرف رجـلاً؟." (لوقا 1: 34)؛ لم يكن   ليس تساؤل الخائف، أو غير المؤمن، بل كان تساؤل من يريد أن يعرف، فكيف   لعذراء أن توجد حُبلى، وتلد ابناً، دون أن يَمسسها رجل، أو أن تعرف رجلاً؟.   
وقد أجاب الملاك جبرائيل مُعطياً تفسيراً للعذراء، قائلاً "الروح القدس يحل   عليك وقوة العلي تظلّلُكِ فلذلك أيضاً القـدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن  الله"  (لوقا 1: 35)؛ وكشف ملاك الرب ليوسف خطيبها أمر الحبل المقدس حين  جاءه في  حُلمٍ قائلاً "يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك، لأن  الذي  حُبِل به فيها هو من الروح القدس فستلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه يسوع لأنه  يخلص  شعبه من خطاياهم، وهذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل  هوذا  العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعُّون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله  معنا"  (متى 1: 20 – 23). كان خضوع العذراء وتجاوبها مع دعوة الله لها، هو  الطريق  الذي هيأ به الله جسداً له ليدخل منه إلى العالم (عبرانيين 10: 5).  
وكما بدأ الملاك كلامه مع العذراء بالتحية، إبعاد الخوف عنها بقوله "لا   تخافي . "، أنهى معها حديثه بخبرٍ مشجع، عن قريبتها أليصابات، حين أخبرها   قائلاً "وهوذا أليصابات نسيبتك هي أيضاً حُبلى بابن في شيخوختها وهذا هو   الشهر السادس لتلك المدعـوة عاقراً لأنه ليس شيء غير ممكن لدى الله" (لوقا   1: 36 – 3. 
كان قَبُول العذراء مريم لرسالة الملاك، ما يجعلها في تَميّز واضح عن سارة،   المرأة المتزوجة، العاقر، حين سمعت رسالة الله بولادة ابن لها في   شيخوختها، ضحكت، لأنها أعتبرت أن الوقت فات لحدوث مثل هذا الأمر (تكوين 18:   9-15)، وزكريا الكاهن حين ظَهر له ملاك الرب، خاف واضطرب، حتى بعدما   بشَّره الملاك بأن الله قد سَمِع لطلبته وسوف يُعطى ابناً، لم يُصدِق، فكيف   وهو شيخ، وامـرأته متقدمة في الأيام أن يكون له ولدٍ؟. (لوقا 1: 12-1. 
أما العذراء مريم فحين سمعت البشرى السارة، لم تَخف، ولم تضطرب، ولم تشك،   بل قالت في كل خضوع وإيمان " هوذا أنا أمة الرب، ليكن لي كقولك" لقد قبلت   رسالة الله لها حتى وهي في روف بشرية مستحيلة. 
إن الله قادر أن يعمل المعجزات، وما نراه مستحيلاً علينا، لا يستحيل عليه،   لكنه يتطلب منا أن تجاوب مع ما يطلبه منا لا بالضحك، أو الشك، لكن بالقبول   والخضوع ليحقق أعماله العجيبة. مريم الفتاة الوديعة المتواضعة لقد  تميَّزت  القديسة العذراء مريم بالوداعة والتواضع، فحين جاءتها البشرى  بمولد يسوع  المسيح، ابن الله، من خلال حَبلِها المقدس، لم تتفاخر أو  تتنفخ، بل بكل  وداعة وتواضع قالت للملاك "هوذا أنا أَمَةُ الرب ليكن لي  كقولك" (لوقا 1:  3؛ وحين قامت وذهبت لزيارة أليصابات وسمعت هتاف أليصابات  مباركة إياها،  قائلة مباركة أنت في النساء، ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك فمن لي  هذا أن تأتي أم  ربي إليَّ . 
فقالت مريم تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي لأنه نظر إلي إتضاع   أمته فهوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبني لأن القدير صنع بي عظائم واسمه   قدوس" (لوقا1 : 41 – 49). 
تأتي الوداعة حين يُدرِك الإنسان قيمته الحقيقية أمام الله، وحين يدرك أنه   خاطئ لا يستحق إلا الموت كنتيجة طبيعية لخطيئته، وحينما يرى هذا الإنسان  ما  يجزله له الله من عطاء وسخاء وغفران، فإن الموقف الطبيعي هو الشكر   والتسبيح لله على أعماله ونعمته، ورحمته، وعطاياه. 
إن ما حدث مع العذراء مريم حين بشَّرها الملاك بولادة المسيا، منها لم   يجعلها تتباهى فخراً، أو أن تنسب لنفسها استحقاقاً لاختيار الله لها، بل   بكل وداعة قالت "هوذا أنا أَمَةُ الرب ليكن لي كقولك"، وحين هتفت أليصابات   منشدة أنشودتها في العذراء قائلة "مباركة أنت في النساء، ومباركة هي ثمرة   بطنك" كان تجاوب العذراء معها هو "تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله  مخلصي،  لأنه نظر إلي إتضاع أمته".
لقد كانت العذراء مريم تُدرك أن إختيار الله لها إنما هو نعمة أسبغتها   عليها رحمة القدير، وخصَّتها بها، وفي لحظات فرحها وإنشادها لم تنس إحسانات   الله لها، فترنمت لله الذي خلّصها، واختارها لتكون أما ليسوع، القدير  الذي  صنع بها عظائم فقالت مريم تُعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي  لأنه  نظر إلي إتضاع أمته، فهوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيـال تطوبني لأن القدير  صنع  بي عظـائم، واسمه قـدوس، ورحمته إلى جيل الأجيال للذين يتقـونه"  (لوقا 1:  49). 
إن الوداعة هي الطريق لإعلان الإنسان عن سر ابتهاجه وفرحه الحقيقي أمام   الله، فتأتي أناشيد الشكر، والترنم بالتسبيح في حضرة الله كأجلى بيان عن   عظمة نعمة الله، كما أنها الطريق لربح محبة الأخرين وإقامة علاقة سليمة بين   الإنسان وأخيه الإنسان، وهي أسلوب حياة يدعونا السيد المسيح لنتعلَّمه   منه، أسمعه يقول "..تعلموا منى لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة   لنفوسكم" (متى 11 :29). 
عرفت العذراء مريم الوداعة والتواضع فعرفت كيف تحيا في علاقة حية مع الله،  وأن تعلن للآخرين حياة المحبة التي تمجد الله. 


مريم أم يسوع 
مريم أم يسوع هذا هو اللقب الأكثر إنتشاراً   عن العذراء مريم في علاقتها بالسيد المسيح في تجسده، وهو اللقب الذي يذكره   عنها كُتَّاب العهد الجديد (يوحنا 2: 3، 19: 25-26،لوقا 2:48، مرقس 3:   31-33، مرقس 6: 3، أعمال 1: 14). 
حين تمت ولادة الصبي يسوع أصبحت العذراء مريم تُدعى "أم يسوع"، وهكـذا   عَرِفَها كُتّاب البشائر، وكأم قامت بواجبها نحو ابنها، فبعدمـا "تمت أيام   تطهيرهـا حسب شريعـة موسى صعدوا به إلى أورشليم ليقـدمـوه للرب" ( لوقا 2:   22).وفي الهيكل تقابلا، العذراء ورجلها يوسف مع رجل اسمه سمعان، كان هذا   رجلاً باراً ومشهوداً له في أورشليم، وكان قد أوحي اليه بالروح القدس أنه   لا يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب، وحين شاهد المسيح عرف أنه الابن   الموعود به، وحين تعجبا يوسف ومريم حين شاهدا ما عمله سمعان الشيخ،   باركهما، "وقال لمريم أمه (أي أم يسوع) ها إن هذا قد وضع لسقوط وقيام   كثيرين في إسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم، وأنت أيضاً يجوز في نفسك سيفٌ، لتعلن   أفكار من قلوب كثيرة" (لوقا 2: 25 – 35). 
وفي علاقة العذراء مريم بابنها يسوع نجد تحقيقاً لهذه النبوة "وأنت أيضاً   يجوز في نفسك سيف"، والكلمة المستخدمة هنا للدلالة على السيف، في أصلها   اليوناني تعني السيف كبير الحجم مثل الذي كان جليـات يستخدمه، السيف الحاد   الطويل، المخيف. 
"يجتاز في نفسك سيف" كانت هذه نبوة عن مِقدار الألم التي سوف تجتازه   العذراء، وقد جاز السيف أعماقها، فمنذ أن بشَّرها الملاك بولادة المسيح،   جاز في نفسها سيف، حتى وإن عرفت سر هذا الحبل المقدس، كان عليها مواجهه   خطيبها يوسف، وهي لم تعرف كيف يتقبل هذا الأمر، وحين أراد تخلِّيتها سراً   رغم ما في ذلك من عدم تشهير بها،وتقديراً لها، إلا أنه موقف بالضرورة تألمت   لأجله، وحين واجهت مجتمعها وهي حبلى قبل أن يتم الزفاف كعادة اليهود،   بالقطع أمر كان له تأثيره عليها، وفي مطاردة هيرودس لوليدها، وتغرَّبها عن   بلادها، وحين رفض اليهود رسالة 
ابنها لهم، رسالة الله لخلاصهم، حين كانت ترى مقاومتهم له، بل محاولة قتله   وطرحه من أعلى الجبل (لوقا 4: 29)، حتى أقرباؤه يتهمونه باتهامات باطلة،   دون أن يعرفوه المخلص، الذي جاء لخاصته (مرقس 3 :21)، على أن الاتهام   يتجاوز حداً خطيراً، فهـا هم الفريسيون والكتبة، وهم قادة الدين، يوجهون   اتهامهم له بأنه يعمل معجزاتـه ويخرج الشياطين بقـوة بعلزبـول (متى12: 24)،   ويصل الأمر إلي قمة ذروته، وقت الصلب حيث ترى العذراء ابنها معلقاً على   خشبه الصليب، وهي واقفة تنتحب باكية لا تستطيع أن تعمل شيئاً من أجله   (يوحنا 19: 25). 
آه .. كم كان رهيباً ذاك السيف الذي أجتاز في نفسك أيتها العذراء وأنتِ  المنعم عليها، والمباركة وسط نساء العالمين. 


دروس من حياة العذراء مريم 

نستطيع أن نستخلص بعض الدروس من حياة القديسة العذراء   مريم لتساعدنا أن نحيا حياة التواضع، والاستعداد لسماع صوت الله، والتجاوب   مع ما يطلبه الله منا إن الله لا يدعونا لحياة سهلة، ومريحة بل لحياة أفضل   بكل ما تحمل هذه الحياة من تحديات وصعوبات، لكنه هو ذاته يضمن لنا النصرة   والغلبة فيها، ويهيئ لنا طريقاً في المواقف الصعبة. 
لا يطلب الله منا مؤهلات خاصة، لكنه يطلب القلب الوديع والمتواضع، الإيمان  الواثق في قدرته. 
حين نخضع لمشيئة الله، فإنه يحقق بنا ومن خلالنا أعماله العجيبة، والفائقة  المعرفة. 
تتضح حياة الإيمان وتظهر عندما نستجيب لما يطلبه الله منا، مهما بدا ذلك  مستحيلاً وصعب التحقيق. 
يمكن لأي إنسان أن يكون وديعاً ومتواضعاً حين يدرك موقفه الحقيقي في محضر  الله، ويتأكد من 
غنى نعمة الله الذي يشمله في المسيح يسوع. إن نعمة الله تشمل جميع حوانب   حياتنا ، وهي تخص الذين يقبلون عمل المسيح بالبنوية لله، لتجعل منهم   أولاداً له. 
حين تكون علاقة الإنسان بالله صحيحة فإن هذه العلاقة تنعكس على علاقاتنا  المختلفة بالأخرين، وعلى تقبلنا لمشيئة الله. 
الكبرياء هي رفض نعمة الله، أو عدم تقديم الشكر على عطاياه الوفيرة..





​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

والدة الاله 
 فى تاريخ المسيحية عبر عشرين قرنا ,  طالعتنا شخصيات اضاءت لنا طريق الايمان , من الشهداء والمعترفين والقديسين  .. 
 واما تاج هؤلاء جميعا , والى مدى الدهر الحالى والاتى , فهى ام النور , وام   الطهر , ومعدن النقاء , والدة الاله القديسة الطاهرة , والملكة الواقفة  عن  يمين الملك , السيدة مريم العذراء ... 

 ولقد تجاسر بعض المبتدعين لكى ينالوا من المقام الرفيع للسيدة العذراء ,   وكأنهم يرفضون اختيار الرب , ويريدون ان يجردوا الخلاص من سره العظيم , الا   وهو اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت اتحادا كاملا دون انفصال ... 

 وكان على قمة هؤلاء المبتدعين نسطور بطريرك القسطنطينية الذى ظهر ببدعته فى   القرن الخامس , فأطلق عبارته الشريرة " انى اعترف موقنا ان كلمة الله هو   قبل كل الدهور , الا انى انكر على القائل بأن مريم والدة الاله , فذلك عين   البطلان " ... 

 وكشأن كل بدعة , انضوى تحت لواء نسطور فى فكره كثيرون ممن يجرون وراء   البراهين الفلسفية الباطلة , كان منهم علمانيون ورهبان واكليركيون ... وما   ان بلغت هذه البدعة اسماع البابا كيرلس الاول , حتى تصدى لها بقوة ,  مبتدئا  بمراسلة صاحبها نسطور ومن تبعه , وكان ذلك فى عيد الفصح , فرجع  المصريون  الذين تبعوه عن هذا الفكر العقيم , واستطاع المصريون المقيمون فى   القسطنكينية نفسها ان يرجعوا شعبها الى الايمان المستقيم ... 

 وارسل القديس البابا كيرلس رسالة الى نسطور يشرح له فيها الايمان المستقيم   فأرسل له هذا برد ملئ تكبرا واحتقارا , مؤيدا كلامه بأن العائلة المالكة   بالقسطنطينية تؤيده ... 

 وهنا ارسل البابا السكندرى رسائل للآمبراطور , ولافراد العائلة المالكة   يوضح لهم الامر .. ثم توافق رأى القديس كيرلس مع رأى بابا روميا وغيرهما فى   ضرورة عقد مجمع لمحاكمة نسطور , ودعا اليه الامبراطور بنفسه , بقوة الرب   التى تحركت داخله , وكان هذا المجمع فى مدينة افسس سنة 431م , وحضر من مصر   خمسون اسقفا برئاسة البابا كيرلس , واصطحب معه القديس الانبا شنودة رئيس   المتوحدين , حيث حكم فيه بنفى نسطور الى مدينة اخميم بمصر ليكون تحت  مراقبة  الانبا شنودة ... 

 واضيفت تبعا لذلك الفقرة السابقة لقانون الايمان النيقاوى , والتى سميت ب "   بدء قانون الايمان " تأكيدا على امومة السيدة العذراء للآله الكلمة   المتجسد .. يتلوها جميع المصليين فى جميع الكنائس والمنازل فى انحاء العالم   ... 

 بركة شفاعتك ياوالدة الاله القديسة العذراء فلتكن  معنا جميعا .. امين .. ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

تطور صوم  العذراء مريم عبر التاريخ

 ارتبط صوم السيدة العذراء بأحد أعيادها   الذي يعقب الصوم مباشرة ، وهو عيد تذكار صعود جسدها إلى السماء في 16 مسرى  /  22 أغسطس . وجدير بالذكر أن هذا العيد سابقاً بزمن طويل للصوم الذي  ألحق  بها بعد ذلك بعدة قرون. 

 وأول إشارة عنه في الكنيسة القبطية نجدها عند القديس أنبا ساويرس ابن المقع   أسقف الأشمونين في كتابه "مصباح العقل" حيث يقول : " والصيام الذى يصومه   أهل المشرق ونسميه صيام البتول مريم ، وهو في خمسة عشر مسرى ..

 وبرغم أنها إشارةمبهمة إلا أنه يتضح لنا منها أنه صوم معروف فى الشرق   المسيحي ، ولكن يبدو أن الأنبا ساويرس يتحدث هنا عن صوم يوم واحد في 15   مسرى يعقبه عيد العذراء في 16 مسرى 

 وفي القرن الثانى عشر يأتي ذكر صوم العذراء في مصر صراحة لأول مرة ولمدة   ثلاثة أسابيع ، ولكنه صوم كان قاصراً على العذارى في البداية. 

 وهو ما نقرأه في كتاب الشيخ المؤتمن أبو المكارم سعد الله بن جرجس بن مسعود   (1209 م) فيقول: "صوم العذارى بمصر من أول مسرى إلى الحادى والعشرين منه.   ويتلوه فصحهم في الثانى والعشرين منه 

 وفي خلال نصف القرن بدأ هذا الصوم يزداد شيوعاً بين الناس ، ولكنةكان  بالأكثر قاصراً على المتنسكين والراهبات .

 فيذكر ابن العسال (1260 م) في كتابة "المجموع الصفوى" عن هذا الصوم فيقول

 " صوم السيدة العذراء، وأكثر ما يصومه المتنسكون والراهبات، وأوله أول مسرى  وعيد السيدة فصحه (أى فطره) ..

 ومع حلول القرن الرابع عشر نجد أن هذا الصوم قد صار شائعاً بين الناس كلهم،

 لأن ابن كبر ( 1324م) في الباب الثامن عشر من كتابه "مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح   الخدمة" ينقل ما سبق ذكره عن ابن العسال ،ولكنه حذف عبارة "وأكثر ما يصومه   المتنسكون والراهبات " 

 ولازال صوم السيدة العذراء حتى اليوم هو أحب الأصوام إلى قلوب الناس قاطبة   في الشرق المسيحى، الذى اختصته العذراء القديسة بظهوراتها الكثيرة   المتعاقبة 

 صوم السيدة العذراء عند الروم الأرثوذكس هو أيضاً خمسة عشر يوماً كما في   الكنيسة القبطية، وهو خمسة أيام عند كل من السريان الأرثوذكس والأرمن   الأرثوذكس أما عند الروم. الكاثوليك يوما الجمعة اللذان يقعان بين يوم 14،1   من شهر أغسطس . ويصومه الكلدان يوماً واحدا " ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

-*** مامعنى عبارة " قبل ان يجتمعا " التى ذكرت  بالكتاب المقدس ** 



****  قبل ان يجتمعا *** ​*
هدف الانجيل هو اثبات ان المسيح قد حبل  به من عذراء لم تعرف رجلا لسببين :- 
 1- لاثبات ان المولود , لم يولد ولادة طبيعية من ابوين كباقى الناس , انما   ولادته من عذراء دليل على لاهوته , اذ يكون قد ولد من الروح القدس ...  وهذا  ماعبر عنه الملاك بقوله " لآن الذى حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس "  متى 1  : 20 ... 
 2- لآن ولادته من عذراء من غير زرع بشر , تجعلنا نؤمن انه لم يرث الخطية   الجدية .. وبهذا يكون قادرا على خلاصنا , لانه اذ هو بلا خطية يمكن ان يموت   عن الخطاه ... 
 لذلك كان تركيز الرسول هو على ان العذراء لم تجتمع برجل قبل ميلاد المسيح   لاثبات ميلاده العذرواى .. اما كونها بعد ميلاده لم تجتمع برجل فهذا امر   بديهى لا يحتاج الى اثبات ... 

*****************************
 2-لماذا قال الملاك  للسيدة العذراء : وهوذا اليصابات نسيبتك هى ايضا حبلى - لو1 : 36 
 مع ان اليصابات هى امرأة زكريا , وهى من سبط لاوى - والعذراء من سبط يهوذا -  لو 1 
 : 5 " ؟ 
 والاجابة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث اطال  الله حياته 
 كلمة نسيبتك لها معنى واسع ...... 
 فقد قال بولس الرسول عن اليهود كلهم " انسبائى حسب الجسد , الذين هم 
 اسرائيليون - رو 9 : 3 - 4 " ..... 
 وكما ان الملاك ظهر ليوسف فى حلم قال له : " يايوسف ابن داود " لانه اراد  ان 
 يذكره بوعد الله السابق ان المسيح سيأتى من نسل داود ....
 وهكذا ايضا عبارة " هوذا اليصابات نسيبتك " ترجعنا الى ذاك الماضى البعيد .  
 وقد تزوج قديما هارون اول رئيس كهنة حسب الناموس من اليشابع اى اليصابات  ابنة 
 عميناداب اخت نحشون " خر 6 : 23 " .. ونحشون كان رئيس بنى يهوذا " 1 أى 2  :10" 
 فنجد ان اتحاد نفس السبطين تكرر مرتين وبنفس الاسم " اليصابات " التى  تزوجها 
 هارون واليصابات قريبة العذراء.. 

******************************

3-ما  معنى عبارة " ابنها البكر - لو 2 : 7 , مت 1 : 25 ودوام بتولية العذراء 


*دوام بتولية  العذراء ​*

* موضوع دوام بتولية العذراء موضوع قديم   جدا , تحدث عنه اباء الكنيسة منذ القرنين الثانى والثالث للميلاد , وكذلك   تحدث عنه اباء القرنين الرابع والخامس ... وقد سبق فى سنة 1962 ان ترجمنا   مقالا للقديس " جيروم " دافع فيه عن دوام بتولية العذراء ضد رجل يسمى   هلفيديوس سنة 383م. ... وكل الاراء التى يعتمد عليها البروتستانت حاليا   لاتخرج من اراء هلفيديوس هذا ... *
* مامعنى عبارة " ابنها البكر " لو 2 : 7 , متى 1 : 25 معتمدين ان البكر  معناه الاول وسط اخواته .... *

**** ابنها البكر  ***​الابن  البكر*
* هو الابن المولود   اولا , حسب ترجمة هذه الكلمة بالانجليزية First born والكتاب المقدس اوضح   فى تعريف معنى البكر , اذ يقول الوحى الالهى , قبل تأسيس الكهنوت الهارونى  "  قدس لى كل بكر , كل فاتح رحم من الناس , ومن البهائم انه لى " خر 13 : 2   ... *
* فكان كل فاتح رحم , يصير مقدسا للرب , مخصصا للرب , سواء ولد بعده ابن اخر   او لم يولد .. ولا ينتظر ابواه ان كان انسانا او مالكوه ان كان من البهائم   حتى يولد له اخوه " يصير بهم بكرا !! " ثم يخصصونه للرب ... *
* انما من مولده يصير قدسا للرب , لا لانه كبير اخوته , انما لانه فاتح رحم   .. وهكذا يمكن جدا ان يكون الابن البكر هو الابن الوحيد ... *
* وهكذا كان السيد المسيح : هو الابن البكر , وهو الابن الوحيد وقد صدق   القديس جيروم حينما قال " كل ابن وحيد هو ابن بكر . ولكن ليس كل ابن بكر هو   ابن وحيد .. ان تعبير البكر لا يشير الى شخص ولد بعده اخرون , ولكن الى   واحد ليس له من يسبقه ... *
* ولذلك فأن بكر الحيونات النجسة كان يقبل فداؤه , من ابن شهر " عدد 18 : 16 ,   17 " .. وبكر الحيونات الطاهرة كان يقدم ذبيحة للرب .. وماكانوا ينتظرون   حتى يولد ابناء بعده .. انه بكر حتى لو لم يولد بعده , لانه فاتح رحم ... *
* وهكذا فأن السيد المسيح - كأبن بكر للعذراء - قدموا عنه ذبيحة للرب فى يوم   الاربعين " يوم تطهير العذراء بعد ولادتها " وفى هذا يقول الكتاب عن  السيدة  العذراء " ولما تمت ايام تطهيرها حسب شريعة موسى , صعدوا به الى  اورشليم  ليقدموه للرب , كما هو مكتوب فى ناموس الرب " ان كل فاتح رحم يدعى  قدسا  للرب , ولكى يقدموا ذبيحة كما قيل فى ناموس الرب زوج يمام او فرخى  حمام "  لو 2 : 22 - 24 ... *
* واضح ان السيد المسيح طبقت عليه شريعة البكر فى يوم الاربعين من مولده ,  وطبعا لا علاقة هنا بين البكر وميلاد اخوة اخرين ... *
* وهنا يسأل القديس جيروم " هل حينما ضرب الرب ابكار المصريين , ضرب فقط   الآبكار الذين لهم اخوة , ام كل فاتح الرحم سواء كان لهم اخوة او لم يكن   ... *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

4-عبارة " امرأتك " التى قيلت ليوسف عن العذراء - متى 1  :20 .. وكلمة امرأة عموما متى اطلقت على العذراء - متى 1 : 24 ** 

*** عبارة امرأتك ** ​*
عبارة " امرأتك " تعنى زوجتك .. وكانت   تطلق على المرأة منذ خطوبتها .. وفى تفسير قول الملاك ليوسف النجار " لاتخف   ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك .. لان الذى حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس " متى 1 :   20 .. يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم " هنا يدعو الخطيبة زوجة , كما تعود   الكتاب ان يدعو المخطوبين ازواجا حتى قبل الزواج .. ويقول ايضا " ماذا تعنى   عبارة " تأخذ اليك " معناها ان تحفظها فى بيتك ... كمن قد عهد بها اليك  من  الله وليس من ابويها .. لانه قد عهد بها اليك ليس للزواج , وانما لتعيش   معك , كما عهد بها المسيح نفسه فيما بعد الى تلميذه يوحنا " تفسير متى   مقالة 4 : 11 " ... 
 والقديس جيروم يقول ايضا ان لقب " امرأة " او زوجة كان يمنح ايضا للمخطوبات   .. ويستدل على ذلك بقول الكتاب " اذا كانت فتاة عذراء مخطوبة لرجل ,   فوجدها رجل فى المدينة واضطجع معها ... ارجموها : الفتاة من اجل انها لم   تصرخ . والرجل من اجل انه اذل امرأة صاحبه " تث 22 : 23 , 24 " " تث 20 : 7   " ... 
 وهنا استخدم الكتاب كلمة امرأة عن العذراء المخطوبة وكلمة امرأة تدل على  الآنوثة وليس على الزواج ... 
 والواقع ان حواء سميت اولا امرأة لانها من امرئ اخذت " تك 2 : 23 " وسميت  حواء لانها أم لكل حى " تك 3 : 20 " ... 
 فكلمة امرأة تدل على خلقها وانوثتها .. وكلمة حواء تدل على أمومتها ... 
 ودليل ان كلمة امرأة بالنسبة الى العذراء كانت تدل على خطوبتها وليس زواجها   , قول القديس لوقا الانجيلى " فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل , ليكتتب مع   امرأته المخطوبة وهى حبلى " لو 2 : 4 , 5 ... اذن عبارة " لا تخف ان تأخذ   مريم امرأتك " معناها خطيبتك ... 
 فمريم دعيت امرأة ليس لانها فقدت بتوليتها , حاشا .. فالكتاب يشهد انه لم   يعرفها .. ولكن دعيت هكذا , لان هذا هو التعبير المألوف عند اليهود , ان   تدعى الخطيبة امرأة .. بل الآنثى كانت تدعى امرأة .. بدليل ان حواء عقب   خلقها مباشرة دعيت امرأة , قبل الخطية والطرد من الجنة والانجاب ... 
 ونلاحظ ان الملاك لم يستخدم مع يوسف عبارة امرأتك بعد ميلاد المسيح ..   وانما قال له " قم خذ الصبى وامه " متى 2 : 13 ... وفى عودته من مصر قال له   " قم خذ الصبى وامه " متى 2 : 20 .. وفعل يوسف هكذا فى السفر الى مصر وفى   الرجوع " قام واخذ الصبى وامه " متى 2 : 14 , 21 .. ولم يستخدم عبارة   امرأته ... 
 عبارة امرأته استخدمت قبل الحمل واثناءه لكى تحفظ مريم فلا يرجمها اليهود   اذ انها قد حبلت وهى ليست امرأة لرجل .. اما بعد ولادة المسيح , فلم يستخدم   الوحى الالهى هذه العبارة , لا بالنسبة الى كلام الملاك مع يوسف , ولا   بالنسبة الى مافعله يوسف ولا بالنسبة الى المجوس الذين " رأوا الصبى مع   مريم امه " متى 2 : 11 , ولا بالنسبة الى الرعاة الذين " وجدوا مريم ويوسف   والطفل مضطجعا " متى 2 : 16 ... 
 **************************

5-الايات   التى وردت فيها عبارة " اخوته " عن السيد المسيح مثل " متى 12 :46 , يو 2  :  12 , متى 13 : 54 - 56 , مر 6 : 1 - 3 , أع 1 : 14 , غل 1 : 18 , 19  ... 

 وسنرد على هذه  الاعتراضات ..... 

 ** عبارة " اخوته " **  
 --------------------------- 
 عبارة أخ فى التعبير اليهودى قد تدل على القرابة   الشديدة كما تدل على ألاخ ابن الاب او الام او كليمهما .. والامثلة على ذلك   كثيرة منها : 
 1- ماقيل عن اخوة بين يعقوب وخاله لابان 
 -------------------------------------------------- 
 يقول الكتاب عن مقابلة يعقوب وراحيل " فكان لما ابصر   يعقوب راحيل بن لابان خاله وغنم لابان خاله , ان يعقوب تقدم ودحرج الحجر عن   فم البئر .. وسقى غنم لابان خاله .. وقبل يعقوب راحيل ورفع صوته وبكى ..   واخبر يعقوب راحيل انه اخو ابيها " تك 29 : 10 - 12 " .. مع ان اباها هو   خاله , وقد تكررت عباره خاله فى هذا النص مرات كثيرة ... 
 وهنا استعملت كلمة أخ للدلالة على القرابة الشديدة ... 
 وبنفس الآسلوب تكلم لابان مع يعقوب لما سأله عن اجرته , اذ قال له " لانك   اخى تخدمنى مجانا . اخبرنى ما أجرتك " تك 29 : 15 .. وهكذا قال لابان عن   يعقوب انه اخوه مع انه ابن اخته ... 

 2- مثال ابرام ولوط 
 ---------------------- 
 كان لوط ابن اخى ابرام " ابن هارون اخيه " تك 11 : 31   .. ومع ذلك يقول الكتاب عن سبى لوط مع اهل سدوم " فلما سمع ابرام ان اخاه   قد سبى , جر رجاله المتمرنين ... " تك 14 : 14 .. فأعتبر ان لوطا اخوه مع   انه ابن اخيه .. ولكنها القرابة الشديدة ... 

 وبنفس الآسلوب قيل " اخوة يسوع " عن اولاد خالته كما  سنبين الان : 

 من هم اخوة الرب : 
 ----------------------- 
 لما ذهب السيد الى وطنه تعجبوا قائلين : اليس هذا هو   ابن النجار ؟؟؟؟ اليست امه تدعى مريم ؟؟؟؟ واخوته يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان   ويهوذا ؟؟؟ او ليست اخواته جميعهن عندنا ؟؟؟ " متى 13 : 54 - 56 , مر 6 : 1   - 3 ... 

 والقديس بولس الرسول يذكر انه رأى " يعقوب اخا الرب " غل 1 : 9 .... ويعقوب   هذا يسمونه يعقوب الصغير " مر 15 : 40 ... لتمييزه عن يعقوب بن زبدى ...   ويدعى ايضا يعقوب ابن حلفى " متى 10 : 3 " .. وكان من الرسل كما ورد فى غل  1  : 19 ... 

 والقديس متى الرسول يذكر عند صليب الرب " نسوة كثيرات كن هناك ينظرن من   بعيد , وبينهن مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب ويوسى , ومريم ام ابنى زبدى "   مت 27 : 55 , 56 ... 
 فمن هى مريم أم يعقوب ويوسى هذه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
 هل هى مريم العذراء ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
 وهل يعقل ان العذراء انجبت كل هذه المجموعة الكبيرة من الآبناء ؟؟؟؟ 
 انها مريم زوجة حلفى او كلوبا ... التى قال عنها يوحنا   الرسول " وكن واقفات عند صليب يسوع : امه ... واخت امه " مريم زوجة كلوبا "   ... ومريم المجدلية " يو 19 : 25 - قارن مع متى 27 : 55 , 56 ... 
 مريم أم يعقوب ويوسى كانت مع مريم المجدلية عند صليب المسيح متى 27 : 55 ,   56 .. وهما نفسهما " مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب ويوسى .... كانتا   واقفتين وقت الدفن " تنظران اين وضع " مر 15 : 47 .. وهما ايضا احضرتا   حنوطا بعدما مضى السبت - مر 16 : 1 ... وهما ايضا كانتا واقفتين عند الصليب   مع مريم امه ... وهما اللتان قصدهما يوحنا الانجيلى بقوله " وكانت واقفات   عند صليب يسوع امه واخت امه زوجة كلوبا , ومريم المجدلية ... 
 اذن اخوة الرب يسوع هم اولاد خالته مريم زوجة كلوبا او حلفى ام يعقوب ويوسى  وباقى الاخوة .... 

 اما عن الخلاف بين اسم حلفى واسم كلوبا 
 ---------------------------------------------------- 
 فأما ان يكون خلافا فى النطق او كما قال القديس جيروم :   من عادة الكتاب ان يحمل الشخص الواحد اكثر من اسم ... فمثلا فرعوئيل حمو   موسى " خر 2 : 18 " يدعى ايضا يثرون " خر 4 : 18 " ... وجدعون يدعى يربعل "   قض 6 : 32 " .... وبطرس دعى ايضا سمعان وصفا ... ويهوذا الغيور دعى تداوس   "متى 10 : 3 " ... 
 وواضح اذن ان مريم ام يعقوب ويوسى ليست هى مريم العذراء ولم يحدث مطلقا ان  الكتاب دعاها بهذا الاسم ... 

 ملاحظات : 
 -------------- 
 1- من غير المعقول ان يكون لمريم ام المسيح كل هؤلاء   الآبناء , ويعهد بها الرب على الصليب الى يوحنا تلميذه .. لاشك ان اولادها   كانوا اولى بها لو كان لها اولاد .... 

 2- نلاحظ فى اسفار يوسف ومريم فى الذهاب الى مصر والرجوع منها , لم يذكر   اسم اى ابن لمريم غير يسوع " متى 2 : 14 , 20 , 21 " .. وكذلك فى الرحلة   الى اورشليم وعمره 12 سنة " لو 2 : 43 " ... 

 3- وليس صحيحا مايقوله البعض ان " اخوة يسوع " هم ابناء ليوسف من امرأة   اخرى ترمل بموتها .. فالكتاب يذكر ان مريم ام يعقوب ويوسى كانت حاضرة صلب   المسيح ودفنه كما ذكرنا " مر 15 : 47 " ... 

 4- وهناك نص كتابى واضح فى نبوءة حزقيال يؤيد دوام بتولية العذراء .. لقد   رأى حزقيال النبى بابا مغلقا فى المشرق .. وقيل له " هذا الباب يكون مغلقا   لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه انسان .. لان الرب اله اسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا "   حز 44 : 2 " ... 

 انه رحم العذراء الذى دخل منه الرب , فظل مغلقا لم يدخله ابن اخر لها ... ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*6- عبارة  (لم  يعرفها حتى) ؟؟؟​*
عبارة حتى , "او الى" ان تنسحب على  ماقبلها , ولا تعنى عكسها فيما بعد ... 
ومثال ذلك قول الكتاب عن مكيال ابنة شاول الملك " ولم يكن لها ولد حتى ماتت   " 2 صم 6 : 23 " , وطبعا بعد ان ماتت لم يكن لها ولد ... 
وقول السيد المسيح " ها أنا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر " متى 28 :  19 .. وطبعا بعد انقضاء الدهر " متى سيظل معنا , 
وكذلك قول الرب للمسيح " اجلس عن يمينى حتى اضع اعداءك تحت قدميك " مز 110  .. وطبعا بعد هذا سيظل عن يمينه .... 
والامثلة على هذا النوع كثيرة جدا ... 
اذن كلمة حتى لا تعنى بالضرورة عكس مابعدها ... 
فيوسف لم يعرف مريم حتى ولدت ابنها البكر .. ولا بعد ان ولدته عرفها ايضا   .. لانه ان كان قد احتشم عن ان يمسها قبل ميلاد المسيح , فكم بالاولى بعد   ولادته , وبعد ان رأى المعجزات والملائكة والمجوس وتحقق النبواءات وعلم   يقينا انه مولود من الروح القدس , وانه ابن العلى يدعى , وانه القدوس   وعمانوئيل والمخلص ... 
وانه هو الذى تحققت فيه نبوءة اشعياء النبى القائل " هوذا العذراء تحبل   وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل " اش 7 : 14 .. وايضا " لانه يولد لنا ولد ,   ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرئاسة على كتفه , ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا لها قديرا   ابديا رئيس السلام . لنمو رياسته وللسلام لانهاية على كرسى داود وعلى   مملكته " اش 9 : 6, 7 .. ولعل هذا الجزء الاخير هو الذى اقتبسه الملاك فى   بشارته للعذراء " لو 1 : 31 - 33 " ... 

*************************

7-هل كانت  العذراء تعرف ان المسيح هو ابن الله ؟ وهل عرفت ذلك قبل الولادة او بعدها 
ام فى معجزاته ؟ 
والاجابة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث اطال  الله حياته 
السيدة العذراء كانت تؤمن بلاهوت المسيح وبأنه ابن الله  قبل الولادة ..
بل من وقت البشارة حيث ان الملاك قال لها : " لذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعى  ابن الله  لو 1 -35"....
كذلك اكدت اليصابات هذا عندما قالت : " من اين لى هذا ؟ ان تأتى ام ربى الى  ؟ لو 1 :43 " .... 
وهذا لم يكن ايمان اليصابات فقط بل ايمان العذراء ايضا لان 
اليصابات قالت لها : " طوبى للتى امنت ان يتم ماقيل لها من قبل الرب ". 

***************************

8-مامعنى  عبارة " ياممتلئة نعمة " الواردة غى انجيل لو 1 :28 
نحن نقول عن السيدة العذراء انها الممتلئة نعمة وايضا يدعوها  الكاثوليك كذلك و لانقول عنها المنعم عليه كما يدعونها البروتستانت .
ان عبارة الممتلئة نعمة اكثر استحقاقا للسيدة العذراء من عبارة المنعم  عليها..
فالممتلئة نعمة تعنى انها ملآى بالله لانه حل بالكلية فى احشائها وصارت سكن  له - فى القديم كان مسكن الله فى الهيكل..
اما فى العهد الجديد فقد اصبحت مريم العذراء مسكننا لله , فى احشائها  النقية تجسد الكلمة ومنها اخذ جسده وولد وتغذى.
فمنذ ان صارت مريم العذراء مسكن الله على مثالها ايضا فى المعمودية يسكن  المسيح فينا حسب قول الرسول
 * انتم الذين اعتمدتم قد لبستم المسيح
* فنعيش بصحبته ونتخلق بأخلاقه ونتحد به  , فتتقدس حياتنا ونسعد به الى الابد . وقد قال احد القديسين:
"" لنعتبر مقدار عظمتنا وتشبهنا بالعذراء , حبلت بالمسيح فى احشائها  البشرية , ونحن نحمله فى قلوبنا .. غذت
مريم المسيح بلبن ثديهيها , ونحن نتغذى بجسده المحييى ودمه الكريم .. وبذلك  نستطيع ان نقدم له وليمة متنوعة من
من اعمالنا الصالحة يجد فيها مسرته 
لقد انعم الله على البشرية جمعاء بالخلاص 
- اما العذراء مريم فقد استحقت فوق هذا  الانعام نعمة خاصة هى حلول المسيح فى احشائها .
ان عبارة الممتلئة نعمة هى الادق تعبيرا 
- اما عبارة المنعم عليها والتى يقول   بها البروستانت فلا تميز العذراء فى شئ عن بقية البشر الخطاة , ولايمنحها   اى اكرام كما ان تلك العبارة هى تحريف فى نص الانجيل..
السلام لكى ايتها الممتلئة نعمة الرب معك ​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

9-مامعنى .. انت  هى الكرمة الحقيقية ؟؟ 
نقول فى صلاة الساعة الثالثة : " انت هى الكرمة الحقيقة الحاملة عنقود  الحياه " ..... 
 وهذا لايتعارض مع  تلقيب السيد المسيح بالكرمة " انا الكرمة الحقيقة وابى  الكرام .. انا  الكرمة وانتم الاغصان - يو 15 : 1 , 5 " .... 
 فالسيد المسيح هو الكرمة بمعنى انه الاصل ونحن الاغصان , اى ان كلنا منه ,  هو الرأس 
 ونحن الاعضاء ... واما العذراء فهى الكرمة من حيث انه وجد فيها عنقود  الحياه , ابن 
 الله .. والكتاب فى سفر اشعياء يقول " احكموا بينى وبين كرمى - اش 5 : 1 - 7  " .... 
 كذا فى مثل الكرم والكرامين الذى قاله الرب فى مت 21 : 33 - 41 .. فيه يعنى  بالكرم 
 الكنيسة وبالكرامين الرعاه ... كما يقول الرب " غنوا للكرمة المشتهاه . انا  الرب حارسها 
 اسقيها فى كل لحظة - اش 27 : 2 - 3 .. قاصدا بذلك الكنيسة ... 
 اذن فالكرمة هى :- 
 1- المسيح له المجد من حيث انه الاصل ونحن الاغصان . 
 2- الكنيسة من حيث انها فلاحة الرب وهو يعتنى بها . 
 3- السيدة العذراء التى انتجت عنقود الحياة .. بل وايضا كل ام مباركة هى  كرمة كما 
 يقول المزمور " امرأتك تصير مثل كرمة مخصبة فى جوانب بيتك - مز 128 : 3 ...  
 فلا معنى لما يقوله المعترضون .. محاولين النيل من امنا كاملة الطهر ..  والده الاله 
 شاءوا هم ام لا ... 

 *************************

 10-هناك  كتاب  عن صلاة السيدة العذراء اسمه " العذراء حالة الحديد " يقال انها  خلصت به  متياس من السجن والابواب مغلقة , واقامت موتى , واخرجت شياطين ..  الخ ...  وذكر الكتاب فوائد هذه الصلاة لكل من يصليها وقدامه اناء به ماء  وزيت وخبز  .. الخ .... 
 فما رأى الكنيسة فى هذه الصلاة .. وهذا الكتاب  ؟؟؟؟؟ 

* والاجابة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث اطال الله  حياته لنا *

* نحن لا نعرف مصدر لهذه الصلاة .. من رأى العذراء وهى  تصليها ؟ من سمعها ؟ ومن سجلها لتطبع فى كتاب ؟ ... *
*  1- ان انقاذ رسول من السجن لا يستدعى صلاة طويلة جدا مثل هذه بالمقارنة   بأنقاذ بطرس من السجن " أع 12" وانقاذ بولس من السجن " أع 19 " .. مجرد   ملاك اخرج كلا منهما وانتهى الامر ... *

*  2- هل من المعقول ان تطلب العذراء من الرب ان يرسل لها قوات من السيرافيم   والشاروبيم لكى يذوب الحديد وتنفتح الابواب ؟ اما يكفى ان تأمر امرا فيتم   كل هذا ... *
*  3- مامعنى كثرة الاستحلافات على لسان العذراء فى هذه الصلاة ؟ ومامعنى ان   تقول العذراء استحلفك بابنى الحبيب بالثلاث طلقات التى قاسيتها فى بيت لحم   حتى ولدتك ؟ وهذه الطلقات اسمها : مسا - لورا - مالو ... هل لكل طلقة اسم  ؟  ... *
*  4- مامعنى ان تقول له : استحلفك بالاربعة حيوانات غير المتجسدين الذين   اسماؤهم " جبروال - سرافتال - تضال - دونيال " , من اين جاءت هذه الاسماء   ؟؟؟ ... وهل تستحلف العذراء ابنها بهذه الحيوانات لكى يرسل لها 12 جوقا من   الملائكة لكى تتم طلبتها ؟؟ هل تحتاج العذراء لكل هذه القوة السمائية فى   الوقت الذى هى فيه اعظم من الملائكة ؟؟ اما يكفى ان تطلب من ابنها فيجيبها ؟   ... *
*  5- كيف تستحلف العذراء الثريا " مجموعة من الكواكب والنجوم تكون مجرة "   وتقول لها : أستحلفك بالثلاثة اسماء المحقة الذين هم " دياسيكى - داكاما -   رابا " ولا ادعكم تنطلقون حتى تكملوا مافى قلبى ؟؟ ... *
*  ثم تقول ايضا : استحلفك ايتها الزهرة كوكب الصبح بأسمك العظيم المخفى الذى   هو " صوفار " ... وبحق القوات التى تسير معك " سارديال - سوريال -  انانيال -  اسوال " ... *
* هل من المعقول ان تطلب السيدة العذراء مساعدة النجوم لكى تتم طلبتها  وتدعوها بأسماء لانعرف لها مصدرا ولا معنى ؟؟ ... *
*  6- ثم كيف تستعين العذراء بالشمس والقمر فتقول : استحلفك ابتها الشمس وكل   القوات السائرة حتى تقفوا فى وسط النهار , والقمر فى وسط الليل وتكملوا لى   كل ما اطلب ... *
* هل العذراء تستعين بالشمس والقمر والنجوم ؟ ان هذا لون من العبادة الوثنية  لا يمكن ان تقحم فيه العذراء ... *
*  7- ثم يقال فى تلك الصلاة ان السماء انفتحت امام العذراء , وللوقت انفلقت   الحجارة وذاب الحديد كالماء وخرج الموتى من القبور واضطربت الشياطين  وتحركت  الارض ثلاث مرات , ونزل من السماء 12 جوقا من الملائكة ... وكل ذلك  لكى  تحل البركة على ما امامها من زيت وماء ... اما كان يكفى العذراء ان  ترشم  الزيت والماء وببركة صلاتها تحل البركة عليهما ؟؟ ...*
*  8- والعجيب فى هذه الصلاة ايضا انها تقدم اسماء للاربعة والعشرين قسيسا لا   ندرى لها مصدرا ولا معنى وتطلب معونتهم .. كذلك السبعة ملائكة تذكر لهم   اسماء " نال - نام - قاأما - ردك - ماردك - ماردكال " وتطلب معونتهم والنجم   الذى صاحب ميلاد المسيح تسميه الصلاة " يارديال " .... *
*  اتحتاج العذراء معونة كل هذا الحشد وهى الملكة القائمة عن يمين الملك ؟؟؟   ثم يذكر الكتاب انه بعد هذه الصلاة اضطربت الارض ثلاث مرات , واضطربت   الملائكة السمائيون .. وحينئذ قال الاب ضابط الكل للآبن الوحيد يسوع المسيح   : " اسمع طلبة والدتك , وارسل لها الملاك لكى يصعد طلبتها " ... وكل ذلك "   لمن يصلى هذه الصلاة " لكى يبارك الله الماء والزيت , وكل من يستحم به   تحدث معه عجائب ... *
*  واضح ان كل هذه خرافات لا تتفق مع كرامة العذراء ... فهى لا تحتاج الى كل   هذه التشفعات والاستحلافات ... اما طلبها من الكواكب والنجوم فهو امر خطأ   لا يتمشى مع اللاهوت الصحيح الذى تعلمه الكنيسة ... *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

العذراء مريم  والمستحيلات العشرة:-
 المستحيل  الأول:

 السيدة قط لا تسمي عذراء ...و العذراء قط لا تدعي سيدةو قد تصير العذراء  سيدة
 لكن من الاستحالة أن تعود السيدة عذراء
 ومن المستحيل أن شخصية واحدة يجتمع فيها مسمي العذراء والسيدة، الآنسة 
 أما السيدة العذراء فهي الوحيدة التي حوت التباينين، وجمعت التناقضين  .....فهي العذراء لأنها بتول و هي السيدة لأنها أم
 السيدة العذراء ولدت و عاشت و تنيحت عذراء.
 المستحيل الثاني:

 من المستحيل أن يصير الذكر أبا بغير أنثي
 أو أن تصبح الأنثى أما ....بغير ذالك
 أما السيدة العذراء فهي أم لكن بلا زوج و لا زواج
 ليس من الضروري أن كل إنسان مر علي هذا الكون صار فيه أبا أو أخا أو عما
 إنما من ألزم الضروريات أن كلا منا صار أولا ابنا
 فلكل مولود والد ..و لكل مولود والده
  أما العذراء مريم فوالدة بغير والد .... وإن كانت هي مولودة من والد  ووالدة  ..لست أدري لماذا يقبل غير المسيحيين بكل ترحاب أنيكون المسيح ابنا  لمريم  بغير والد
 و يرفضون بكل شدة و عنف أن يكون المسيح ابنا لله بدون والدة
 المستحيل الثالث:

 و إن حبلت العذراء فرضا و هي عذراء
 فمن المستحيل أن تدعها الولادة دائمة العذراوية
 فمن الجائز أن تجد عذراء حاملة
 لكن من الاستحالة أن تجد أما عذراء
 أما العذراء ..فقد حملت، ثم ولدت، ثم ظلت عذراء .. و سالومي شهدت
 المستحيل الرابع:
 إن آدم الأول، جُبل من جُبلة
 و حواء الأولي خلقت من مخلوق
 فمن الاستحالة أن يلد المخلوق خالقه
 أما مريم العذراء فقد ولدت خالقها
 المستحيل الخامس:
 من الميسور علي الأرواح أن تري الأرواح و تري الأجساد أيضا
 و من المستحيل أن جسدا أو ذا جسد يري روحا أو أرواحا
 أما العذراء فقد أتاحت للأجساد رؤية روحها الطهور بدون جسد
 إن البعض يهلل لحلم يري فيه شخصا مرموقا من العالم الآخر
 وماذا لو صار هذا الحلم رؤيا؟؟؟
  أما ظهورات العذراء فليس من هذا و لا تلك إنما كانت تجليات و كأن العذراء   نقلت نشاطها من أورشليم السمائية حيث تسكن إليالأرض حيث نسكن نحن.
 المستحيل السادس: 
 لكلروح أن تصعد إلي السماء بعد انفصالها عن الجسد
 و الذين إلي السماء اختطفوا، كانوا بأرواحهم دون أجسادهم
 و الذين إلي السماء صعدا، كانا بروحيهما داخل جسديهما مثلأخنوخ
 و من المستحيل أن جسدا يخترق حاجز السماء
 أما العذراء : فقد صعدت بالروح ثم بالجسد.
 المستحيل السابع: 
 منالممكن أحيانا أن عينا تذرف دموع في أفراح أو في أحزان في وقت واحد
 لكن من المستحيل أن شخصا يبتهج و يلتهب في وقت واحد
 أما العذراء مريم فقد ابتهجت كانسانة لقبولها الخلاص ..و انفطرت كأم عند  رؤيتها صليبه
 المستحيل الثامن:
 أمومة الأم لابنها تمنع بنوتها له
 و زواج العريس من العروس يمنع أخوتها له
 و من المستحيل أن تتجمع الأمومة مع البنوة.
 و الملوكية مع العبوديةو الزواج مع الأخوة
 أما العذراء الأم هي أيضا ابنه ..والعذراء العروس هي أيضا أخت ..و العذراء  الملكة هي أيضا عبدة
 المستحيل التاسع:
 لن نخشى علي الله إذا دنا منه إنسان
 و من الاستحالة أن يري الله إنسانا و بعدئذ يعيش
 فكيف إذن تصير بطن له مرقدا و مسكنا ؟؟ و منها يتخذ لذاته جسدا : دما و  لحما و عظاما ؟
 وتلد الجابلة جابلها ؟وتحوي بطن.. غير المحوي ؟؟
 أما العذراء فقدضربت بهذا المستحيل عرض حائطه،
 لأنها حملت و احتملت النار الآكلة، دونما تحترق
 المستحيل العاشر:

 كبقية كل البشر، حبل بالعذراء مريم بخطيئة أبويها الأولين آدم و حواء
 و بخلاف كل البشر
 حملت ابنة حواء مريم بالسيد المسيح بغير خطية
 فالمولودة بالخطية ..والدة بدون خطية
 و هكذا يمكن أن يعد مستحيلا..أن تلد بغير خطيئة من ولدت بالخطيئة
 العذراء فلتت بطهارتها وكمالها و قداستها من مخالب الخطية الفعلية
 و لكنها كأي إنسان،لم تنجو من أنياب الخطية الجدية التي اقترفها آدم و حواء
 و نحن نرفض بشدة تعليم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بالحبل بلا دنس ..فهم يقولون أن  العذراء حبل بها بغير دنس خطايا الأبوين الأولين
 و رغم تبجيلنا لأمنا العذراء و تقديسنا لعذراويتها الطاهرة
  إلا أننا لا نعفيها من براثن خطية آدم .... فكأي إنسان وريث لأبويه   ....ورثت مريم من حواء آثار و نتائج خطاياهم ....و إلا فما فائدة دم المسيح   إن كان يمكن محو الخطية من كائن أو أكثر بغير دم؟
 إنها دونا عن كل البشر ولدت المخلص
 و لكنها كأي إنسان من البشر تحتاج إلي الخلاص
 إنها لمتشئأن ترزح تحت ثقل الخطية الأولي و لكن جهادها الروحي هو الذي  نصرها فوق كل الحواجز الروحية و السقطات البشرية.​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*عظمة  العذراء قررها مجمع أفسس  المسكوني المقدس الذي إنعقد سنة 431م بحضور 200  من أساقفة العالم ووضع  مقدمة قانون الإيمان التي ورد فيها : نعظمك يا أم  النور الحقيقي ونمجدك  أيتها العذراء القديسة والدة الإله لأنك ولدت لنا  مخلص العالم أتي وخلص  نفوسنا *

* فعلي أية الأسس وضع المجمع المسكوني هذه المقدمة ؟ هذا ما سنشرحه الأن :*

*  العذراء : هي القديسة المطوبة التي يستمر تطويبها مدي الأجيال كما ورد في   تسبحتها : هوذا منذ الأن جميع جميع الأجيال تطوبني ( لو 1 : 46)*

* والعذراء تلقبها الكنيسة بالملكة وفي ذلك أشار عنها المزمور 45 : قامت  الملكة عن يمين الملك .*
* ولذلك فإن كثيرا من الفنانين حينما يرسمون صورة العذراء يضعون تاجا علي  رأسها وتبدو في الصورة عن يمين السيد المسيح*

* ويبدو تبجيل العذراء في تحية الملاك جبرائيل لها : السلام لك أيتها  الممتلئة نعمة . الرب معك . مباركة أنت في النساء ( لو 1 : 28)*

* أي  ببركة خاصة شهدت بها أيضا القديسة أليصابات التي صرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت  لها  : مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك ( لو 1 : 42)*

* وأمام  عظمة العذراء تصاغرت القديسة أليصابات في عيني نفسها وقالت في شعور  بعدم  الإستحقاق مع أن أليصابات كانت تعرف أن إبنها سيكون عظيما أمام الرب  وأنه  يأتي بروح إيليا وقوته ( لو 1 : 15 ، 17)*
* " من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي" ( لو 1 : 43)*

* ولعل  من أوضح الأدلة علي عظمة العذراء ومكانتها لدي الرب أنه بمجرد وصول  سلامها  إلي أليصابات إمتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس وأحس جنينها فارتكض  بابتهاج  في بطنها وفي ذلك يقول الوحي الإلهي : فلما سمعت أليصابات سلام  مريم  ارتكض الجنين في بطنها وإمتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس ( لو 1 : 41)*

* إنها  حقا عظمة مذهلة أن مجرد سلامها يجعل أليصابات تمتلئ من الروح القدس !  من  من القديسين تسبب سلامه في أن يمتلئ غيره من الروح القدس؟ ولكن هوذا   أليصابات تشهد وتقول : هوذا حين صار سلامك في أذني ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في   بطني*

* امتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس بسلام مريم وأيضا نالت موهبة النبوة والكشف*
* فعرفت أن هذه هي أم ربها وأنها : أمنت بما قيل لها من قبل الرب*

* كما  عرفت أن ارتكاض الجنين كان عن إبتهاج وهذا الابتهاج طبعا بسب المبارك  الذي  في بطن العذراء : مباركة هي ثمرة بطنك ( لو 1 : 41 – 45)*

* عظمة العذراء تتجلي في اختيار الرب لها من بين كل نساء العالم*
*  الإنسانة الوحيدة التي انتظر التدبير الإلهي ألاف السنين حتي وجدها ورأها   مستحقة لهذا الشرف العظيم الذي شرحه الملاك جبرائيل بقوله : الروح القدس   يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي إبن الله (   لو 1 : 35)*

* العذراء في عظمتها تفوق جميع النساء*
* لهذا  قال عنها الوحي الإلهي : بنات كثيرات عملن فضلا أم أنت ففقت عليهن  جميعا (  أم 31 : 39) ولعله من هذا النص الإلهي أخذت مديحة الكنيسة : نساء  كثيرات  نلن كرامات ولم تنل مثلك واحدة منهن*

* صلوا من اجلي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

ظهور 1

 ظهور 2

 ظهور 3

 ظهور 4

 ظهور 5

 ظهور 6

 ظهور 7

 ظهور 8

 ظهور 9

 ظهور 10

 ظهور 11

 ظهور 12

 ظهور 13

 ظهور 14

 ظهور 15

 ظهور 16

 ظهور17

 ظهور 18

 ظهور 19


 ظهور 20

 ظهور 21​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*** معجزات السيدة العذراء بكنيستها  ببورسعيد ****



* 1- معجزة شفاء من تآكل و ألتهاب بالركبة*




* صاحب المعجزة : نبيلة وصفي سليمان*
* عنوان صاحب المعجزة : بورسعيد*



* في يوم  30/7/2006 حدث لي الم شديد في الركبة وذهبت الي الدكتور / محمد كامل  محمد  استشاري طب وجراحة العظام فقال عندك التهاب شديد في المفاصل واستمر  علاجي  معة ثلاثة اشهر ولم اشعر باي تحسن واذدادت حالتي سوء.*


* ثم ذهبت  الي الكتور محمد التابعي بمستشفى ال سليمان وعمل لي اشعة وظهرت في  الاشعة  تاكل في الركبة والتهاب شديد في المفاصل فطلب مني ضرورة عمل عملية  ولكن  خوفت ولم اعمل العملية . *


* وفي يوم  27/11/2006ذهبت الي مستشفى افا مينا للاستاذ الدكتور / وليم وديع  واستمر  العلاج معة اكثر من سنة وشمل العلاج جلسات علاج طبيعي بخلاف الادوية   والمسكنات ولم اشعر باي تحسن واذداد الوضع سوء واذداد المي ولم اقدر حتى   على العمل وبدأت حركتي صعبة من شدة الالم وسأت حالتي بخشونة بالرقبة والظهر*



* وفي يوم 20/2/2008اثناء نزول الزيت المقدس من ايقونة العذراءمريم بكنيسة  الانبا بيشوي ببورسعيد بزكرى 18 لمعجزة العذراء بالكنيسة *


* ذهب ابني الي هناك واحضر لي زجاجة من الزيت لاني لم اقدر على الحركة  والذهاب الي الكنيسة*


* وكنت ابكي  لاني لم استطيع الذهاب من شدة الالم وتضرعت الي المسيح المخلص  بشفاعة ام  النور بلمسة شفاء وشربت من زجاجة الزيت وشعرت بتحسن في الحال *

* وبداءت حركتي بشكل طبيعي وشكرت ام النور وقلت المجد لك يارب المجد لك يارب.*


* *******

* 2-معجزة شفاء من ورم في الثدي*



* صاحب المعجزة : كمال فتح اللة دوس تاضروس*
* عنوان صاحب المعجزة : القاهرة – الزاوية الحمراء*



* انا من سكان القاهرة واتيت الي بورسعيد مع زوجتي واسرتها لقضاء المصيف في  منطقة بورفؤاد يوم 1/8/2006 *


* وكانت الاسرة قد سبقتنا الي المصيف بايام واثناء وجودنا في بورفؤاد سمعنا  عن كنيسة القديس العظيم الانبا بيشوي *


* ذهبنا انا  وزوجتي لزيارة الكنيسة يوم الخميس 3/8/2006 لزيارة الكنيسة  وبوجودنا هناك  راينا صورة العدرا التي تنضح بالزيت وتعمل المعجزات وقرانا  بعض المعجزات  وحصلنا على زجاجة زيت واخذناها ونحن سعداء بها وبزيارتنا  للكنيسة *


* انتهى المصيف يوم السبت 5/8/2006 وعدنا الى القاهرة وبعد حوالي ثلاثة شهور  تقريبا لاازكر التاريخ*


* في احد  اليالي شعرت بالم في الثدي الايسر شعرت بانة متضخم جدا فأخبرت زوجتي  التي  نصحتني بان نذهب الي الطبيب فذهبنا الي احد الاطباء اخصائي الجراحة  العامة  د/ جورج ايليا واخبرنا بالاشتباة بوجود ورم سرطاني وفي حالة وجودة  سوف  يتم استئصال جزء من الثدي للتخلص من الورم *


* وطلب عمل تحليل الغدد اللبنية فقمت بعملة في احد فروع معمل البرج وكانت  النتيجة ان الغدد اللبنية ليس لها علاقة بالورم اطلاقا *


* حزنت جدا  انا وزوجتي واخذنا في البكاء ليلا ونهارا وتشفعنا بالسيدة العذراء  والقديس  الانبا بيشوي كثيرا وبدأت ادهن من زجاجة الذيت التي اخذتها من  الكيسة  ببورسعيد*


* استمرت على هذة الفترة تقريبا 15 يوم كانت فترة صعبة كلها خوف وبكاء وطلب  الشفاعة من ام النور والقديسين*


* في هذة  الفترة اصبت بحالة من اليأس والحزن كانت قد قاربت زجاجة الزيت على   الانتهاء بعدها ذهبنا الي طبيب اخر ايضا اخصائي الجراحة العامة د/محب   بمستشفى المحبة بجزيرة بدران بشبرا وتم اجراء الكشف *


* وبدأت  اطمئن نوعا ما بعد ذلك اعطانا العلاج لمدة اسبوعين كنت اخذ العلاج   باستمرار وادهن من الزيت قد عرضنا علية نتيجة التحاليل الغدد اللبنية الذي   قمنا بعملة واكد ان الغدد اللبنية سليمة وليس لها علاقة بالورم والالم   الموجود فما زاد في احباطنا وخوفنا من وجود الورم وبالتالي عملية الاستئصال*



* ذهبنا الي  المنزل واستمرت في دهن الزيت والصلاة بالدموع وطلب شفاعة ام  النور  والقديسين قد حكيت لصديق لي بالعمل نصحني بالذهاب الي الدكتور / مفيد   ابراهيم سعيد اخصائي الاورام السرطانية بالمستشفي القبطي*


* وبعدها  اتصلت بالدليل واخذت تليفون العيادة وقالوالي ان الحجز قبل الكشف  باسبوعين  فأحبطت جدا وبعدها علمت ان الدكتور مفيد يذهب الي احدى المستشفيات  ويمكن  هناك ان يكشف علي وبعدها ذهبت انا وزوجتي الي المستشفي وحجزنا للكشف*


* وبعد طلب  شفاعة العدرا والقديسين تمت مقابلة الدكتور مفيد وبالكشف الطبي  قال لي انت  معندكش ورم سرطان نشكر ربنا بشفاعة السيدة العذراء والانبا  بيشوي وبواسطة  الزيت المقدس انتهى كل شيء وعدنا انا وزوجتي للمنزل وانا في  غاية  الاطمئنان والسعادة*


* وبعدها لم  يعد الورم والالم يظهر مرة ثانية ونطلب من اللة وبشفاعة ام النور  والقديس  الانبا بيشوي وبصلواتكم ان اللة يستجيب لنا ويعطينا طفل امين.*


* وعزمت انا وزوجتي بان نذهب الي كنيسة الانبا بيشوي ببورسعيد وان نحكي هذة  المعجزة للاباء الكهنة.*

* ليتمجد اسم الرب *

* *********

* معجزة شفاء من حادث سيارة*



* صاحب المعجزة : بيشوي عماد عزيز *
* عنوان صاحب المعجزة : المحلة الكبرى - الغربية*



* تم شفاء ابني بيشوي عماد عزيز*


* حيث انه تعرضت لحادث سيارة اثناء رجوعة من القاهرة وذلك يوم 12/10/2007*

* وتعرضت لعدد من الكسور *

* كسر بكعب القدم اليمنى *

* وكسر في عظمة راس المفصل الايسر *

* وقرر الاطباء مطلوب شرائح ومسامير للكعب *

* وراى كثير من الاطباء لا داعي للتدخل الجراحي في المفصل لانة في معظم  الاحيان لا يلتئم *

* وقال البعض الاخر*

* انة قد يحتاج الي نقر مفصل*


* ودهنت ابني بزيت الست العذراء مريم ببورسعيد*

* وكنت حصلت علية من كنيسة الانبا بيشوي ببورسعيد*


* خرج الدكتور من حجرة العمليات وقال مش هنحتاج لشرائح ولا مسامير وهو ان شاء  اللة مسألة وقت*


* كذلك لم يتدخل جراحيا في المفصل وتم لحام عظم راس المفصل بشفاعة الست  العذراء بالزيت*


* وحاليا ابني بيمشي طبيعي جدا بشفاعة الست العذراء مريم*


* ******

* معجزة شفاء من خراج*


* صاحب المعجزة : سلوى سعيد اسعد *
* عنوان صاحب المعجزة : الأسماعيليه*


* كان عندى خراج كبير جدا واثارة موجودة *


* والدكتور قال لازم يكون فى عملية لانة هيكبر اكتر *


* وكان حجمة 2×3 سم*


* ثم دهنت بزيت العذراء وقلت يا ام النور انتى شفيت ناس كتير وانا مش عايزة  اعمل العملية دى ودهنت 3ايام متتالية*


* وصرف لوحدة *


* وانا سافرت بلجيكا لبنتى علشان احضر ولادتها وسبت ليها زجاجة زيت من الزيت  اللى اخدتة من كنيسة الانبا بيشوى ببورسعيد*


* وقلت لابنتى فى يوم كانت نايمة وتركت ابنها على مكان تغير ملابس الطفل وكان  يرفع علو المكان 1.30 سم وسيبتة نايم *


* ثم استيقظت على صراخ الطفل وهو على الارض وراسة متورمة من مكان الخبطة *


* ودهنتة فى لحظتها بزيت العذراء*


* وذهبت بة الى المستشفى علشان يطمئنوا على البيبى *

* والحمد للة على بركة زيت العذراء جمعتة وخرج من المستشفى بعد يومين ومفهوش  اى حاجة*

* ونشكر ربنا على كدة وايضا يوجد كتاب تماف ايرينى بسرير البيبى *

* *******

* معجزة شفاء من حمه *


* صاحب المعجزة : الدكتور م - م *
* عنوان صاحب المعجزة : عين شمس - القاهرة*


* زيت امنا العذراء مريم*


* احضر لي احد الاحباء انبوبة زيت صغيرة من الذيت المنبثق من ايقونة والدة  الالة الموجودة بكنيسة القديس الانبا بيشوي ببورسعيد *


* وفي شهر  فبراير 2008 وحوالي الساعة 11مساءا اصيب نجلي ديفيد (6سنوات)  بارتفاع  مفاجئ في درجة الحرارة (39.5 درجة مئوية ) بدون سبب واضح*


* ورغم عمل كمدات مياة واعطاء خافض الحرارة الا ان الحرارة لم تعود الي  معدلها الطبيعي*


* وعندما تذكرت انبوبة الزيت واحضرتها*


* وطلبت من ابني ان يشرب منها جزء بسيط*


* وفعلا تم ذلك*


* وبعد حوالي نصف ساعة عادت الحرارة الي طبيعتها والعجيب انة نام نوم طبيعي*


* وفي الصباح عاد الي طبيعتة وكأن شيئا لم يكن بركة شفاعات صلوات العذراء  مريم ام النور فلتكن معنا امين *

* ********

* معجزة إنجاب بعد تسع سنوات زواج*



* صاحب المعجزة : م.م.س مدرس ثانوى*
* عنوان صاحب المعجزة : بورسعيد*



* حضرة صاحب لقداسة الاب تادرس راجيا من الله ان تكونوا فى اتم صحة وحال *


* وبعد ما اكتبة اليكم عرفانا بالجميل *


* ففى العام  الماضى2005 م فبراير سمعنا بنزول زيت من صورة لستنا مريم طرف  كنيسة  بالمنشية وعرفنا من جيران مسيحين لنا هذا الزيت يصنع اعمال اعجازية *


* وانا متزوج  منذ تسع سنوات ولم تنجب زوجتى ولم ينعم المولى عز وجل بالذرية  واحتارت مع  الاطباء سواء فى بورسعيد او فى القاهرة والمنصورة.*


* فحضرنا الكنيسة وشاهدنا صورة لستنا مريم*


* وتثبت فيها كيس بلاستيك وينزل منها زيت يتجمع فى الكيس اسفل الصورة*


* وكان يوجد  شيخ من شيوخ الكنيسة قصيت له فاعطى زوجتى زجاجة زيت صغيرة  بلاستيك وقال ان  طلبتم بايمان فأم النور تهبكم اطفال بنفس اللفظ*

* وقال( السنة الجاية تيجوا برضة الكنيسة ويكون معاكم طفل*


* ومشينا وفى شهر ابريل اى بعدها بشهرين ( بعد الزيارة الى الكنيسة بالمنشية )  *


* كانت روعة المفأجاة *


* حيث حملت زوجتى بعد تسع سنوات وولدت زوجتى فى 30 يناير الماضى باعجاز من  زيت ينزل من صورة *


* فكتمت الامر انا وزوجتى وشكرنا المولى عز وجل*


* وفى نفس الميعاد فى فبراير سمعنا بتكرار نزول الزيت فجئنا الكنيسة وراينا  نفس الشيخ وعرفنا ان اسمة القس / صليب*


* وفكرناه بينا فلم يتذكرنا ولم يتذكر ما حدث العام الماضى*


* وقدمنا الشكر لله سبحان وتعالى الذى باذنة تحقق الاعجاز من زيت نزل من صورة  لاطهر نساء العالمين*


* وهذا اقرار منى بذلك عرفانا بالجميل لستنا مريم. *

* ************

* معجزة الشفاء من أرتيكاريا مزمنة*


* صاحب المعجزة : صباح فوزى شنودة*
* عنوان صاحب المعجزة : السويس*



* منذ حوالى 11 عام اصبت بمرض حساسية (ارتيكاريا مزمنة)*


* وذهبت الى اطباء وليس لهم حصر وعانيت من العلاج بالام كثيرة *


* وشاءت الظروف عندما اتيت الى كنيسة الانبا بيشوى وشاهدت العذراء ام النور  واخذت بركة الزيت *


* وتحننت على من المرض الطويل وكل زيارة اقوم بها ازور العذراء على ما تقوم  به من شفاء لابنائها *

* واتمنى ان تشفى جميع المرضى*

* **********

* معجزة العثور على كاميرا مفقودة*



* صاحب المعجزة : دميانة اسرائيل*
* عنوان صاحب المعجزة : بدون عنوان*


* عرفت هذه السيدة عن معجزة العذراء والزيت وذلك عن طريق اختها التى كانت  مداومة على الحضور *


* واثناء وجودها فى كنيسة الانبا بيشوى لاخذ البركة واخذ صورة للسيدة العذراء*


* فلم تجد الكاميرا *


* واستغربت كثيرا لانها كانت قد وضعتها على ارجلها اثناء الطريق وظنت انها  سرقت *


* واخذت الاتصال باهل بيتها للتاكد من عدم وجودها فى المنزل وبالفعل لم تكن  موجودة *


* فاخذت دميانة تصلى الى العذراء وتشكرها على الحضور وتعرفها ان الكاميرا  ليست لها ولاختها وانها كانت تشعر بالذنب تجاه ضياعها*


* واثناء نومها*


* ظهر لها نور عظيم ويقول لها سوف تجديها فى تابلوة السيارة *


* وعندما صحيت من النوم لم ترد ان تقول شيئا وقامت الاخت الاتصال بزوجها  للاطمئنان عليه *

* وكانت المفاجاة *


* اذ قالت لها اختها ان الكاميرا قد وجدت فى نفس المكان التى قالت لها  العذراء مريم.*


* كما ايضا حدث معها *


* اذ كانت على ميعاد مع دكتور جراحة فى عينيها بعد الرجوع مباشرة من  بورسعيد(زيارة العذراء مريم)*


* وكانت تصلى امام الصورة ثم رشمت من الزيت العجيب وتعتبر هذه المعجزة اذا  صحيت من النوم لتجد عينيها قد تحسنت الى حد كبير. *

* صلوا من اجلي* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*معجزات  فى حياة العذراء *
*+فى مشوار   العذراء التى هى فىسن 14 سنة ويوسف الذى هو فى سن 95 سنة ووصلت العذراء فى   رحلتها الى بلبيس ووجدت فيها مغارة بها حجرين احدهما عالى والآخر منخفض   فصلت على الحجر المنخفض ووضعت يدها على الحجر العالى ورضعت ابنها وعادة   الطفل بعد الرضاعة يسحب فمه من صدر امه والطفل يسوع بناسوته الكامل قام   بهذا فنزلت نقطة على الحجر فجعلته يفور واخذ يصفى يصفى حتى اصبح بلور زجاج   ظل هذا الحجر فى بلبيس حتى جاءنابليون مع الحملة الفرنسية واخذه لمتحف   اللوفر فى باريس وكتب عليه "حجر باريس او حجر العائلة المقدسة" .*​ 
*+وصلت  العائلة المقدسة فى رحاتها الى المطرية وهناك حمت  العذراء الطفل يسوع  وهناك سيدة قالت للعذراء "هاهنا تحمى طفلك" وذلك بغير  رضى وبعد ان انتهت  العذراء سكبت الماء ومكان هذا الماء نبت نبات احضر كان  هو البلسم الذى  يصنع منه الميرون والذى يستخدم فى تدشين الكنائس .*​ 
*+فى  المطرية ايضا احتاجت  العذراء لخبز فطلبت من ناس بيخبزوا فقالوا لها "امشى  من هنا" فقالت لهم "لا  يخمر لكم عجين" وهناك فى المطرية حتى الآن شارع شق  التعبان لا يوجد به  افران ولا يخبز فيه احد لأن العجين فيها لا يختمر.*​ 
*+فى  المعادى ركبت العائلة المقدسة المعدية حت وصلوا لجبل  الطير وهناك كان فيه  واحدة ساحر كانت تضع سلسلة فى النيل توقع مراكب الناس  وعندما كان الطفل  يسوع فى المركب اخذت تشعوز لكى يسقط مركب الطفل يسوع وامه  ولكن بدون فائدة  وتساءلت فقالوا لها ان هناك سيدة معها طفل الهى يبطل كل  سحر وكان هناك  مركب بجوار الصخرة فاخذت الساحرة تشعوز حتى تسقط هذه الصخرة  على المركب  وهنا مالت الصخرة بالفعل فخاف الناس وفجأة وجدوا الطفل الذى لم  يتجاوز  عمره سنتين اشار للصخرة بكف يده فتوقفت مكانها وهى مفصولة عن اصل  الجبل  وبعد نزولهم وجدوا ان كف الطفل مطبوع على الصخرة ودير جبل الطير يسمى  دير  الكف وجاء للمكان جماعة من فرنسا واخذوا هذه القطعة من الحجر وقاسوها  فكان  مقاسها 40*40فأخذوها ووضعوها فى متحف فى فرنسا ولما جاء وفد من  الكنيسة  لكى يصوروها وجدوا انهم مسلطين عليها آشعة الليزر حتى لايسرقها احد  .*​ 
*+ان  الخليفة المقريزى وهو رجل مسلم من مؤرخى مصر يذكر انه  اثناء رحلة العائلة  المقدسة لأرض مصر حدث امر غريب انه بعد البدرشين ب40ميل  خرج عليهم رجل  زنجى فوجد بنت جميلة معها طفل وشيخ وحسب  الامام المقريزى ان الرجل الزنجى ازاح الرجل العجوز  وقام بتمزيق ثياب  العذراء من ناحية الصدر فاحتضنت طفلها بسرعة وقالت "ماذا  تفعل ربنا يوقف  نمو ايدك ونمو عقلك فاصيب الرجل فى الحال بيبوسة عقلية  واصيبت يده بضمور  فاصبحت كيد طفل سنه شهر فلا يقوى على مسك اكله واصيب  بنوبة بكاء استمرت  معه 18 سنة حتى مات كان لا يبرح هذا الرجل المكان وكان  اهله يقدموا له  الطعام فكان يأكله مثل الكلب لما يمشى كان الناس يسألوه  "رايح فين" كان  يقولهم "رايح عند الرجل البكاى "فى الفرعونية بكاء تعنى  عياط الآن وبعد ان  اصبح مدينة كبيرة يسمى هذا المكان "مدينة العياط". *​ 

*عن  ابونا يؤنس كمال..*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*العذراء في القداس الإلهي*

* الأنبا رافائيل*
* أنتِ أرفع من السمائين وأجل من الشاروبيم، وأفضل من السيرافيم، وأعظم من طغمات الملائكة الروحانيين.*

* أنت فخر جنسنا، بك تكرم الطهارة والعفة الحقيقة اذ تفضلت على الخلائق التى  ترى عظمة وكرامة الرب المسجود له الذى اصطفاك وولد منك.. (من أجل هذا  كرامتك جليلة وشفاعتك زائدة فى القوة والإجابة كثيراً..)، (من ميمر للأبنا  بولس البوشى).*

* كنيستنا القبطية تقدم للعذراء مريم تطوبيا وافراً وتمجيداً لائقاً بكرامتها  السامية. وإذ نتتبع صلوات التسبحة اليومية ومزامير السواعى والقداس الإلهى  نجد تراثاً غنياً من التعبيرات والجمل التى تشرح طوباويتها وتذكر جميع  الأوصاف التى خلعتها عليها الكنيسة، وهى مأخوذة عن أصالة لاهوتية، وكلها من  وضع آباء قديسين ولاهوتيين، استوحوها من الله، ومن رموز ونبوات العهد  القديم، التى تحققت فى شخصية العذراء*

* فى الابصلمودية المقدسة السنوية:*

* الذى يحوى التسبحة اليومية نجد فى الأيام العادية تمجيداً لاسم السيدة  العذراء فى بدء صلاة نصف الليل فى القطعة الخاصة بالقيامة نخاطبها قائلين:  "كل الأفراح تليق بك يا والدة الآلة لأنه من قبلك أرجع آدم الى الفردوس  ونالت الزينة حواء عوض حزنها" ونطلب شفاعتها فى آخر لبشين (آى تفسير) الهوس  الأول والثانى وكذا فى أول صلاة المجمع.*
* وهناك ثلاثة ذكصولوجيات (آى تماجيد) خاصة بالعذراء تقال فى صلاة عشية ونصف  الليل وباكر، تحوى كثير من العبادات التى تمجد طوباويتها مثل: "زينة مريم  فى السماويات العلوية عن يمين حبيبها تطلب منه عنا".*

* وفى نهاية كل ذوكصولوجية نكمل: "السلام لك أيتها العذراء الملكة الحقيقة  الحقانية السلام لفخر جنسنا لانك ولدت لنا عمانوئيل، نسألك اذكرينا أيتها  العفيفة الأمينة لدى ربنا يسوع المسيح ليغفر لنا خطايانا". *

* وحسب النظام الأساسى للتسبحة اليومية تصلى المقدمة والهوسات الثلاثة الأولى  ومديح الثلاثة فتية، المجمع، والذكصولوجيات، فالهوس الرابع ثم ابصالية  اليوم وتذاكية اليوم (التذاكية هى تمجيد لوالدة الإله العذراء).*

* فى رفع بخور عشية وباكر:*

* ترتل أرباع الناقوس بعد صلاة الشكر، وفيها تختلف الجمل، نرسل بها السلام  للعذراء فى الأيام الواطس أو الآدام ثم نكمل: "... السلام لك يا مريم سلام  مقدس. السلام لك يا مريم أم القدوس" وتصلى القطع التى تسبق قانون الايمان  وأولها: "السلام لك أيتها القديسة" وبعض الذكصولوجيات وقانون الإيمان*

* فى مزامير السواعى:*

* رتبت الكنيسة فى صلاة الأجبية قطعا مختارة بعد إنجيل كل ساعة فى نظام دقيق،  تختص القطعة الثالثة دائماً بطلب شفاعات العذراء. وفى بعض هذه القطع تلقب  العذراء بأنها الكرمة الحقانية الحاملة عنقود الحياة، والممتلئة نعمة، سور  خلاصنا الحصن المنيع غير المنثلم، باب الحياة العقلى.*

* فى القداس الإلهى:*

* هنا يجرى ذكرى تطويب العذراء فى حوالى عشر أجزاء مثل:*

*  فى لحن البركة: وقبل رفع الحمل يقال النشيد الكنسى للعذراء ومطلعة: "السلام لمريم الملكة ونبع الكرمة والتى لم تشخ...".*

*  بعد صلاة الشكر: ترتل فى الصوم المقدس إعداد من (مزمور 87) الذى يشير إلى  العذراء باعتبارها مدينة الله المقدسة وهى: "أساساته فى الجبال المقدسة..".*

*  عند رفع بخور البولس: يقال فى الأعياد وأيام الفطر لحن: "هذه المجمرة الذهب...".*

*  قبل وبعد قراءة الابركسيس: ويتغير المرد الخاص بالعذراء فى خمس مناسبات من السنة القبطية.*

*  مردات الإنجيل: وهذه تختلف فى الأحدين الأولين من شهر كيهك عنها فى  الأحدين الآخرين فضلاً عن طلب شفاعتها فى أيام السنة العادية بعد تطويب  قديس كل يوم.*

*  فى قانون الإيمان: أبرزت الكنيسة أهمية شخصية العذراء مريم كوالدة الآلة  فى التقليد الكنسى، بعد انعقاد مجمع أفسس مباشرة سنة 431م، وذلك لضبط مفهوم  التجسد الإلهى ومقاومة بدعة نسطور. وهكذا أضافت مضمون العقيدة التى أقرها  هذا المجمع فى مقدمة قانون الإيمان والتى مطلعها: "نعظمك يا أم النور  الحقيقى...".*

* اسبسمسات أدام وواطس: هى تقال بعد صلاة الصلح وقبل قداس المؤمنين وأشهرها "أفرحى يا مريم العبدة والأم...".*

* فى مجمع القديسين وبعده: طبقاً لمركز العذراء فى الطقس الكنسى يطلب الكاهن  شفاعتها على رأس قائمة أعضاء الكنيسة المنتصرة فى صلاة المجمع، وكذا فى  صلاة البركة والطلبة الختامية، ثم تردد قطعة: "بصلوات وشفاعات ذات كل قداسة  الممجدة الطاهرة المباركة...".*

* ما يقال فى التوزيع: يردد لحن "خبز الحياة الذى نزل من السماء واهب الحياة  للعالم، وأنت أيضا يا مريم حملت فى بطنك المن العقلى الذى أتى من الآب...".*

*  من بعد هذا العرض السريع للترتيب الكنسى الخاص بالسيدة العذراء، نلاحظ  مقدار الغنى والوفرة فى الصلوات والتسابيح المخصصة لتطويب وتمجيد العذراء  مريم، كما تقضى الكنيسة يوميا عدة ساعات فى تكريم العذراء بالتسابيح  الرائعة والألحان الرقيقة والمردات التشفعية المنسكبة.*
* ليتنا نقارن ذلك بكمية علاقتنا الشخصية بالعذراء مريم فى واقعنا اليومى،  لتنطلق قلوبنا وألسنتنا على الدوام، لنمجد هذه التى قالت عن نفسها: "هوذا  منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى".*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*




*
* عذراء كل حين*
*  ان شخصية العذراء مريم عظيمة ولها جوانب متعدده يجد فيها كل واحد ما  يناسبة وما يشبعة من فضائل وممارسات روحية تبنى حياتة وتنميتها :*
*  + محب الصلاة يجد انها نموذجاً عظيماً فى الصلاة.*
*  + محب الأتضاع يجد فى العذراء مريم أسوه حسنة فى الاتضاع والأحتمال والصمت والرزانة.*
*  + محب الطهارة والعفة يجد فى العذراء القدوة الصالحة فى الطهارة والعفة.*
*  + محب الخدمة يجد فى العذراء الشخصية المثالية للخدمة الباذلة المضحية فى  انكار ذات سواء فى حياتها أو حتى بعد أنتقالها من  هذا العالم.*
*  حقا يقول طرح مجمع القديسين فى التسبحة الكيهكية. السلام لك ايتها العذراء  فخر العفة والبتولية، السلام لك أيتها العذراء التى اكملت كل الفضائل.  السلام لك أيتها العذراء التى لايقدر لسان بشر أن يصف كثرة فضائلك لأن جميع  الفضائل التى تفرقت فى القديسين تجمعت فيك.*


* * العذراء والطهارة:*

*  يحلوا للكنيسة أن تلقب العذراء مريم هكذا "العذراء القديسة الطاهرة مريم"،  فالطهارة هى من صميم لقب العذراء ومن صميم صفاتها وحياتها وسلوكها، عاشت  طاهرة بتول فى بيت يوسف النجار رغم عقد الزواج الذى دونة لهما كهنة الهيكل.  اذ كانا كلاهما بتولين طاهرين، هى صبية فى سن الثانية عشر وهو شيخ ناهز  الستين، كانت معه فى بيتة كابنة مع ابيها أو مع جدها تخدمة وهو يرعاها  ويعولها كولى آمراها. لذلك عاشت العذراء مريم بتولا طاهرة أثناء الحمل وبعد  الولادة أيضاً كما نقول فى قسمة عيد الميلاد. " ولدتة وهى عذراء وبتوليتها  مختومة " ظلت العذراء مريم بتولا طوال حياتها، لم تنجب اولادا بعد أن ولدت  المسيح الالة المتجسد لخلاص العالم، وهذا هو الإيمان الذى تؤمن بة كل  الكنائس الرسولية وهو الموضع اللائق بوالدة الالة. لذلك تسميها الكنيسة  العذراء كل حين ". *

*  + ان الغراب الذى أطلقة نوح لم يرجع الى الفلك لأنة غاث فسادا فى وسط  الجثث الميتة اما الحمامة التى ترمز للروح القدس فقد عادت الى الفلك ثانية  لما لم تجد لها مستقرا بين الجثث الميتة لأنها من الطيور الطاهرة، تطلق  الكنيسة على العذراء مريم لقب " الحمامة الحسنة " بسبب وداعتها وطهارتها.  نلمس طهاره العذراء من منظر وجهها الهادىء الوديع الذى لم تضع علية  المساحيق والاصباغ التى تضر أكثر مما تنفع، ومن منظر ملابسها التى تكسو  رأسها وكل جسمها، قال أحدهم ان ثوب العذراء مريم يمكن ان يفصل ثلاثة فساتين  من فساتين بنات اليوم عارية الصدر والزراعين والساقين ان الكتاب يعلمنا ان  السيرافيم وهى اعلى الطغمات السمائية لكل واحد ستة أجنحة، بجناحين يغطى  وجهة وباثنين يغطى رجلية وباثنين يطير، السيرافيم يغطون أجسادهم خشية ورهب  من جلال عظمة الله.*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*الشفيعة المؤتمنة*
*



*
* نيافة الأنبا رافائيل*

* "طوبى للبطن الذى حملك والثديين اللذين رضعتهما... بل طوبى للذين يسمعون كلام الله ويحفظونه" (لو 27:11،28).*

* "طوبى التى آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب" (لو 45:1).*

* طوبى لمريم العظيمة التى "كانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به فى قلبها" (لو 19:2).*

* طوبى لمن تكلمت بالروح القدس معلنة "فهوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى" (لو 48:1).*

* نطوبك يا ذات كل التطويب لأنك بالحقيقة ارتفعت على كل السمائيين وصرت سماء ثانية تحمل القدوس كالشاروبيم وأبهى.*

* يا للعجب.. الأم الأعجوبة.. الأم والعذراء.. الأم والأمة.. الملكة العبدة كيف لعقلى الصغير أن يستوعب هذه الأعجوبة.*

* فتاة صغيرة يهودية تحمل فى حضنها (يهوه).. إخبرنى يا أمى كيف استوعب  الخبر.. وكيف احتملت الخبرة.. من تخافه الملائكة وترتعب أمامه القوات.. من  يقف الكهنة أمامه بكل احتشام ويتطهرون عندما يكتبون اسمه.. كيف حملتيه أنت  فى بطنك وحضنك وكف رضع من لبن ثدييك.*

* أخبرينى يا عروس المسيح الباهرة كيف كان (يحبو) يسوع.. ومتى تكلم.. وكيف  نطق الحروف الأولى.. أخبرينى عن أسرار الملك إذا أنه (شابهنا فى كل شئ)  وكان مثلنا "يتقدم فى الحكمة والقامة والنعمة عند الله والناس" (لو 52:2)  ولكنه كان "ينمو ويتقوى بالروح ممتلئاً حكمة وكانت نعمة الله عليه" (لو  40:2).*

* أحكى يا أم النور عن النور والهاء الذى كان يحيط بطفلك العجيب.. وخبرينا عن  المجد والوقار والرزانة والنعمة المنبعثة من شخصه القدوس طوباك يا مريم  لأنك عاينت ما لم تره عين.. وخبرت ما لم يختبره إنسان وصدقت ما يفوق  العقل.. وعقلت ما يصيب بالذهول.*

* إننى أقف من بعيد يحجبنى الزمان السحيق والمكان البعيد... أقف مذهولاً من الأمر نفسه الذى استوعبته أنت وعشته.*

* قلبى ولسانى وعقلى وحواسى يتيهون.. وقلمى يسبق الكلمات.. ومشاعرى مختلطة  ولا أستطيع الكلام أن أرتب العبارات.. لأننى مأخوذ ومشدود بسبب بهائك  الكامل يا أم كل طهر واصل البتولية.  *

* العذراء عروس الله.*

* "هاأنت جميلة يا حبيبتى. ها أنت جميلة عيناك حمامتان" (نش 15:1)، "كلك جميل  ياحبيبتى ليس فيك عيبة" (نش 7:4)، "قد سبيت قلبى ياأختى العروس.. قد سبيت  قلبى ما أحسن حبك ياأختى العروس.. شفتاك يا عروس تقطران شهداً، تحت لشانك  عسل ولبن ورائحة ثيابك كرائحة لبنان، أختى العروس جنة مغلقة عين مقفلة،  ينبوع مختوم" (نش 9:4-12).*

* لم تكن العذراء فقط أم الله "طوبى البطن الذى حملك والثديين اللذين  رضعتهما" (لو 27:11)، بل هى أيضاً عروس الله وصديقته التى كانت "تحفظ كلامه  فى قلبها" (لو 51:2)، لذلك فقد نالت الطوبتين "إن القديسة مريم استحقت  التطويب من اجل إيمانها بالمسيح أكثر من ونها حبلت به، إن صلة أمومتها  بالمسيح لم تعطها أى ميزة.. الميزة الحقيقية التى للقديسة مريم، هى فى  كونها حملت المسيح فى قلبها ولى فى بطنها" أغسطينوس.*

* لقد خضعت العذراء فى حى وفرح "هأنذا أمة الرب ليكن لى كقولك" (لو 38:1).  واحتملت سيوفاً كثيرة "وأنت يجوز فى نفسك سيف لتعلن أفكا من قلوب كثيرين"  (لو 35:2).*

* ولكنها فى هذه لكها كانت أنموذجاً رائعاً للاحتمال والهدوء والوداعة.. صم  صاغت هبرتها هذه فى عبارة نصيحة لكل الأجيال "مهما قال لكم فافعلوه" (يو  5:2).*

* نعم يا أمى الطاهرة سأطيع أبنك واخضع لتدبيره.. هوذا أنا عبد للرب ليكن لى  كقولك وكتدبيرك لحياتى وكخطتك لى قبل أن أولد وليتمجد اسمك القدوس فى وفى  كنيستك.*

* وأنت يا أمى المحبوبة..*

* أتوسل إليك يا حبيبتى العروس.. اسنيدينى بعطفك لكى أتمم مشيئة ابنك فى.. ولكى اخضع لصوته الإلهى. دون تردد أو تذمر أو إحجام.*

* وأتمم عمله فى دون عائق أو مانع.. مجداً وإكراماً للثالوث القدوس وسلاماً وبنياناً لكنيسة الله. العذراء صديقة الإنسان.*

* لقد فشلت حواء أن تكون "أم كل حى" (تك 20:3) لأنها جلبت علينا حكم موت فصار  كل مولود منها ومن نسلها ابناً للموت ووقوداً للهلاك، ولن مريم العذراء  صارت وسيلة وسلماً ينزل عليه الله الحى.. لكى يحيى جنس البشر.. يحينا عندما  نتحد به فى تجسده بواسطة المعمودية والافخارستيا فنصير أيضاً أعضاء فيه..  ونصير أيضاً أبناء لمريم بسببه.. وهكذا تصير العذراء مريم (أم جميع  الأحياء) وتصير بالحق (حواء الثانية) ورفعت من شأن جنسنا (أنت بالحقيقة فخر  جنسنا) وصارت لنا شفيعة ترفع احتياجاتنا لابنها الحبيب، "ليس لهم خمر" (يو  3:2) وتتوسط لديه لغفران خطايانا ولكى يسندنا فى جهادنا وتوبتنا وفى  خدمتنا ونمونا.*

* إن العذراء عندما رفعت احتياج الناس لابنها (ليس لهم خمر) لم تكن تلفت نظره  إلى حدث فاته ولم تكن تحاول الحصول على موافقة صعبة ولكن وساطتها تكون  بسبب اتحاد قلبها الرقيق برحمة ابنها وشفقته وموقفها النبيل يعبر عن محبة  ابنها وحنانه غير المحدودين إنها وهى الأم التى تعرف قلب الابن تفجر فيه  ينابيع الحب تجاه البشر وتشفع فينا لتستجلب مراحم الله الصادقة ولكنها  أيضاً فيما تشفع فينا توجهنا أن نطيعه "مهما قال فافعلوه" (يو 2:5). فرسالة  العذراء لنا أن نطيع ونخضع وننفذ مشيئة الله فيا ونحن دائماً الرابحين لأن  إرادة الله لحياتنا هى دائماً للخير والبنيان.*

* "ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" (رو28:8).*
* فطوبى للنفس التى تخضع للمسيح، ستستفيد بشفاعة العذراء. وطوبى للقلب الذى  يعشق المسيح، ستكون العذراء سنده. وطوبى لمن جعل المسيح منتهى أمله، ستحضر  العذراء إليه عند انفصال نفسه من جسده.*

* لقد صارت العذراء أماً لكل البشرية عندما قرر المسيح على الصليب مخاطباً  إياها بخصوص يوحنا الحبيب "يا امرأة هوذا ابنك" (يو 26:19) وليوحنا "هوذا  أمك" (يو 27:19) لم يكن يوحنا هنا إلا نموذجاً للبشرية المخلصة المحبوبة  والتى ترافق السيد حتى فى آلامه.. إن كل نفس تشارك المسيح صليبه وترافقه فى  آلامه تنصير ابناً للعذراء إن مكان لقاء العذراء مع يوحنا وارتباطها برباط  الأمومة والبنوة كان أمام الصليب يا سيدى هبنى صليباً يجعلنى ابناً لأمك..  إن كل آلام الصليب تهون واستخفت بها... فى مقابل أن أكون ابناً لأمك  البتول آخذها إلى خاصتى (يو 27:19) وتصير معى فى مسكنى تشاطرنى الأكل  والصلاة... النوم والسهر الخدمة والخلوة... كأم معينة ومنقذة فى الشدائد.*

* العذراء نموذج للكنيسة :*

* "هؤلاء كلهم (الكنيسة) كانوا يواظبون بنفس واحدة على الصلاة والطلبة، مع  النساء ومريم أم يسوع ومع اخوته" (أع 14:1) إن العذراء مريم هى عضو أساسى  ومشارك مع الكنيسة حتى اليوم فى الصلاة والطلبة وإقتبال الروح القدس ولكن  عضوية أم النور عضوية متميزة فهى نموذج ومثال رائع لما ينبغى أن تكون عليه  النفس البشرية التى هى اللبنة الصغيرة فى بناء الكنيسة الكبير.*

* 1- فكما أن العذراء ولدت المسيح الذى هو رأس الكنيسة فإن الكنيسة فى كل يوم  تلد أعضاء جدداً للمسيح فى الجسد بالمعمودية "أما أورشليم العليا فهى حرة  وهى أمنا جميعاً فهى حرة" (غل4:26).*

* 2- وكما أن ولادة العذراء للمسيح كانت بالبتولية بسبب اتحادها بالروح القس فكذلك تلدنا الكنيسة بفعل الروح القدس بالأسرار.*

* 3- وكما أن العذراء بقيت عذراء بعد الولادة كذلك الكنيسة تحفظ عذراوية  كيانها المقدس بالرغم من وجودها فى العالم بكل أغراء أته فالكنيسة للعالم  هى نور وملح ولكنه نور لا ينبغى أن ينطفئ وملح لا يجب أن يفسد.*

* 4- والعذراء وقد صارت أماً لله نظرت إلى نفسها كأمة متواضعة وكذلك الكنيسة  تسلك بروح الوداعة والاتضاع والمسكنة بالروح والأسرار التى كثرة المواهب  والأسرار التى تمتلكها بقوة وفعل الروح القدس.*

* 5- والعذراء فى هدوء "آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب" (يو 45:1) وسلمت  أمرها للرب "ليكن لى كقولك" (لو 38:1) وكذلك تمسكت وحافظت بالإيمان السليم  وحافظت عليه وحياتها فى قلبها وطقسها وحياتها مسلة كل المشيئة لله الذى  يقود ويدبر الكنيسة بحكمته وعين رعايته الساهرة.*

* 6- والعذراء مريم جاز فى نفسها سيف الألم عندما شك يوسف فيها.. وعندما ظن  اليهود فيها ظنوناً. وبالأكثر عندما رأت أبنها الحبيب الحنون معلقاً على  الصليب "العالم يفرح لقبوله الخلاص وأما أحشائى فتلتهب عندما أنظر إلى  صلبوتك، الذى أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل يا ابنى وإلهى" (الأجبية). وكذلك  الكنيسة عاشت وتعيش مضطهدة ومتألمة ومرفوضة من العالم ، كحملان وسط ذئاب  (لو 3:10) ولكما ازداد الألم والضغط على الكنيسة كلما نمت وتمجدت لأن  الآلام دائماً معبرنا للمجد ولأن رئيس خلاصنا ورأس جسدنا هو المسيح  المصلوب.*

* 7- والعذراء خدمت البشرية واجتذبتها للخلاص بهدوئها وصمتها، "لأنك قدمت لله ابنك شعباً كثيراً من قبل طهارتك" (التسبحة اليومية).*

* وكذلك الكنيسة تعمل فى البشرية كمثل الخميرة التى يسرى مفعولها فى هدوء  لتخمر العجين كله. فليست الخدمة الفعالة هى ذات الرنين العالى والشهوة  الواسعة والدعاية الجوفاء.. ولكن الخدمة الفعالة هى خدمة العمق والهدوء  والرزانة تلك التى خدم بها انطونيوس وأبو مقار وغيرهم فربحوا نفوساً كثيرة  للملكوت وكان النموذج الرائع لهذه الخدمة الأم العذراء بطهارتها وعمقيها  وزانتها المؤثرة.*

* إن مجرد ذكر اسم العذراء يبعث النفس على الخشوع والصلاة ويملأ القلب بهجة  ووقار ويشيع فى الجسد قداسة ونقاء.. إنها كأم تجمعنا حولها.. وتقدمنا  لابنها.. فلنهتف إذاً مع اليصابات "مباركة أنت فى النساء" (لو 42:1).*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*العذراء مريم في عقيدة الكنيسة*

* الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية تكرم السيدة العذراء الإكرام اللائق بها، دون مبالغة، ودون إقلال من شأنها.*

* • فهي في اعتقاد الكنيسة "والدة الإله" (ثيئوطوكوس).*

* وليست والدة (يسوع) كما ادعى النساطرة، الذين حاربهم القديس كيرلس الأسكندري، وحرمهم مجمع أفسس المسكوني المقدس.*

* • والكنيسة تؤمن أن الروح القدس قد قدس مستودع العذراء أثناء الحبل بالمسيح.*

* وذلك كما قال لها الملاك "الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلي تظللك. لذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله".*

* وتقديس الروح القدس لمستودعها، يجعل المولود منها يحبل به بلا دنس الخطية  الأصلية. أما العذراء نفسها، فقد حبلت بها أمها كسائر الناس، وهكذا قالت  العذراء في تسبحتها "تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي" (لو1: 47).*

* لذلك لا توافق الكنيسة على أن العذراء حبل بها بلا دنس الخطية الأصلية كما يؤمن أخوتنا الكاثوليك.*

* • وتؤمن الكنيسة بشفاعة السيدة العذراء.*

* وتضع شفاعتها قبل الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة، فهي والدة الإله، وهي الملكة القائمة عن يمين الملك.*

* 4. والكتاب يلقب العذراء بأنها "الممتلئة نعمة"*

* وللأسف فإن الترجمة البيروتية- إقلالا من شأن العذراء- تترجم هذا اللقب بعبارة "المُنعم عليها"..*

* وكل البشر مُنعم عليهم، أما العذراء فهى الممتلئة نعمة.. *
* على أن النعمة لا تعني العصمة.*

* 5. والكنيسة تؤمن بدوام بتولية العذراء:*

* ولا يشذ عن هذه القاعدة سوى أخوتنا البروتستانت.*

* الذين ينادون بأن العذراء أنجبت بنين بعد المسيح.*

* 6. وتؤمن الكنيسة بصعود جسد العذراء إلى السماء،*

* وتعيد له في 16 مسرى.*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

ولادة المسيح من أم عذراءهي أعظم نساء العالمين على الإطلاق 



 وُلد المسيح من أم عذراء وُصفت في جميع الكتب التي كتبت عنها بأنها  الإنسانة الوحيدة، بل المخلوقة الوحيدة، التي فاقت الملائكة والبشر!
 1 - الأم العذراء:
 وُلد جميع الأنبياء من آباء وأمهات عاديين، مثل سائر البشر، وقد تفاوتوا في  البر والقداسة ولكنهم كانوا في النهاية مجرد بشر، وقد ولدوا بحسب ناموس  الخليقة، بالزواج، والعلاقات الزوجية وبحسب ناموس، قانون، الوراثة الذي  وضعه الله، مع ملاحظة طهارة الزواج والعلاقات الزوجية كقول الكتاب "ليكن  الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد والمضجع غير نجس" (عب4:13)، وحتى الآباء  والأنبياء الذين ولدوا بمعجزات مثل أسحق ويوحنا المعمدان (تك19:17؛لو13:1)،  فقد وُلدوا أيضا مثل سائر البشر، بالزواج وبحسب ناموس الوراثة. ولكن الرب  يسوع المسيح فقد وُلد بعيدا عن ناموس الوراثة والزواج والعلاقات الزوجية.  فقد وُلد من أم ولكن بدون أب بشري، وُلد بقوة الله وحلول الروح القدس  مباشرة.
 وقد قصد الكتاب المقدس بـ "العذراء"، العذراء إلى الأبد! فكل فتاة عذراء  قبل الزواج تدعى بـ "عذراء" لأنها عادة ما تكون عذراء إلى حين، أما القديسة  مريم فقد دعيت بالعذراء، فهي الوحيدة العذراء قبل الحبل بالمسيح وأثناء  الحبل به وبعد ولادته! لأن مولودها هو عمانوئيل، الله معنا. لذا فقد وُصف  حبلها بأنه "آيه"؛ "ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا  وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (اش14:7)، "هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه  عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره اللهمعنا" (مت23:1).
 2 - الممتلئة نعمة:
 كما وصفها الكتاب بالمنعم عليها، الممتلئة نعمة، والمتميزة عن سائر النساء  ببركة لم تنلها ولن تنالها واحدة منهن "فدخل إليها الملاك وقال سلام لك  أيتها المنعم عليها. الرب معك مباركة أنت في النساء. فلما رأته اضطربت من  كلامه وفكرت ما عسى أن تكون هذه التحية. فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم  لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله" (لو28:1ـ30). وعندما ذهبت لزيارة اليصابات،  صرخت اليصابات عند رؤيتها وقالت بالروح القدس الذي حل عليها في تلك اللحظة  "مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك فمن أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي  إليّ"(لو42:1، 43).
 والسؤال هنا هل نالت أي أم من أمهات جميع الأنبياء وتميزت بما تميزت به  ونالته العذراء؟! والإجابة: كلا! والسؤال الطبيعي هنا هو؛ لماذا وُصفت  العذراء القديسة مريم بهذه الأوصاف التي وضعتها فوق مستوى جميع النساء، بل  وفوق مستوى جميع البشر بما فيهم الأنبياء، في الوجود كله؟! والإجابة  المنطقية هي: لأن الذي حبلت به وولدته هو فوق مستوى جميع البشر! هذه  الإجابة المنطقية أجابتها اليصابات في بساطة، بالروح القدس عندما وصفت  العذراء بـ "أم ربي"؛ "من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إليّ؟"!!
 تميز المسيح عن سائر الأنبياء بأنه قد وُلد من أم عذراء بدون أب، وُلد بدون  زرع بشر، حبلت به العذراء على عكس ناموس الطبيعة وقانون الوراثة اللذين  وضعهما الله للحبل والولادة، حبلت به بالروح القدس. وقد وُلد جميع  الأنبياء، دون استثناء، ولادة طبيعية، بحسب ناموس الطبيعة وقانون الوراثة  من آباء وأمهات. قال الملاك للعذراء عندما بشرها بالحبل بالمسيح "ها أنت  ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع. هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه  الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه.ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه  نهاية" (لو31:1ـ33).

 ذهلت العذراء عند سماعها هذا الكلام وقالت للملاك متسائلة "كيف يكون هذا  وأنا لست اعرف رجلا؟". فهي لم تتصور قط أنها يمكن أن تحبل بدون زواج،  وسؤالها هذا يدل ويؤكد أن الزواج لم يكن في نيتها مطلقاًَ!! ولكن اشعياء  النبي كان قد سبق وتنبأ قبل ذلك بحوالي700 سنة بهذا الحبل الآية "يعطيكم  السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (اش14:7).  إذا كيف حبلت العذراء؟ ولماذا كان عليها أن تحبل وتلد بدون زرع بشر وبعيدا  عن ناموس الحبل والولادة الذي وضعه الله؟ وقد جاءت الإجابة على فم الملاك  "فأجاب الملاك وقال لها. الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا  القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو35:1). إذا فالمولود هو:
 (أ) المولود بقوة الله التي ظللت العذراء وحلول الروح القدس عليها "تجسد من  الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء تأنس"، أي أن الأب الحقيقي له هو الله! ومن  ثم يدعى بالحقيقة ابن الله، سواء قبل التجسد أو بعد التجسد، فهو المولود من  الأب قبل كل الدهور بلاهوته، والمولود من العذراء القديسة مريم بالروح  القدس عند تجسده! لذا يدعى بالحقيقة "ابن الله"، "ابن العلي".
 (ب) وهو القدوس، كما قال الملاك "القدوس المولود منك"، والقدوس لقب من  ألقاب الله! فهل حبل بأحد ما، سواء من الأنبياء أو غيرهم، بهذه الطريقة؟!  وهل دعي أحد منهم بالقدوس وابن العلي وابن الله؟!! والإجابة؛ كلا! فلماذا  وُلد المسيح بهذه الطريقة ولماذا لقب بهذه الألقاب الخاصة بالله؟!!





 3 - اختيارها وتفضيلها على نساء العالمين:
 قال الكتاب المقدس وقال القرآن أن العذراء القديسة مريم أم المسيح كانت  مختارة، مصطفاة، على نساء العالمين، في هذا العالم والعالم الآخر! فقد  وصفها اشعياء النبي في العهد القديم بالعذراء التي ستكون ولادتها ووليدها  آية "ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه  عمانوئيل"(اش7:14)، وفسر العهد الجديد لقب وليدها عمانوئيل بـ "الله  معنا"هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله  معنا" (مت1:23).وقال القرآن أنها كانت نذيرة لله من قبل الحبل بها في بطن  أمها وكانت مميزة على سائر البشر من آدم وحتى يوم الدين. بل ولم يذكر  القرآن اسم أم أي نبي بل ولا اسم أي امرأة أو أنثى أخرى سوى العذراء  القديسة مريم، أم المسيح!! وقد تكرر ذكر اسمها 34 مرة، منها 11 مرة لوحدها  (مريم ويا مريم) والباقي مقترنا بالمسيح ابن مريم، كما أنها الوحيدة في  النساء التي لها سورة باسمها في القرآن.
 قال الأستاذ محمود شلبي "مريم؟!!00الوحيدة00من النساء قاطبة00التي  ذُكرت00باسمها00في كتاب الله العظيم00ليس مرة00ولا عدة مرات00ولكن أربعاً  وثلاثين مرة00بذكر اسمها00أو تزيد000فلماذا تنفرد مريم بذكر اسمها  صريحاً00في كتاب الله00أكثر من ثلاثين مرّة!!!
 لماذا هذا الشرف00من دون النساء جميعاً؟!!
 لأنها انفردت من بينهن جميعاً بحمل اشق تجربة00تمر00على عذراء!!!.
 والقرآن وضعها في مكانة سامية تسمو على الملائكة والبشر، فوصفها بأفضل نساء  الدنيا والآخرة، المفضلة على نساء العالمين "وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ  يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى  نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ" (آل عمران:42).
 قال الطبري، وكذلك القرطبي "ومعنى قوله: "ٱصْطَفَـٰكِ" اختارك واجتبـاك  لطاعته، وما خصك به من كرامته. وقوله: "وَطَهَّرَكِ " يعنـي: طهر دينك من  الريب والأدناس التـي فـي أديان نساء بنـي آدم. "وَٱصْطَفَـٰكِ عَلَىٰ  نِسَاء ٱلْعَـٰلَمِينَ" يعنـي: اختارك على نساء العالمين فـي زمَانك بطاعتك  إياه، ففضلك علـيهم".<o</o
 وقال الزمخشري "ٱصْطَفَـٰكِ" أولاً حين تقبلك من أمك ورباك واختصك بالكرامة  السنية "وَطَهَّرَكِ" مما يستقذر من الأفعال ومما قرفك به اليهود  "وَٱصْطَفَـٰكِ" آخراً "عَلَىٰ نِسَاء ٱلْعَـٰلَمِينَ" بأن وهب لك عيسى من  غير أب؛ ولم يكن ذلك لأحد من النساء".
 وقال الطبرسي "(يا مريم إن الله اصطفاك) أي: اختارك وألطف لك، حتى تفرغت  لعبادته، واتباع مرضاته. وقيل: معناه اصطفاك لولادة المسيح، عن الزجاج  (وطهرك) بالإيمان عن الكفر، وبالطاعة عن المعصية، عن الحسن وسعيد بن جبير.  وقيل: طهرك من الأدناس والأقذار التي تعرض للنساء من الحيض والنفاس، حتى  صرت صالحة لخدمة المسجد، عن الزجاج. وقيل: طهرك من الأخلاق الذميمة،  والطبائع الردية (واصطفاك على نساء العالمين) أي: على نساء عالمي زمانك".

 وقال الرازي "اعلم أن المذكور في هذه الآية أولاً: هو الاصطفاء، وثانياً:  التطهير، وثالثاً: الاصطفاء على نساء العالمين، ولا يجوز أن يكون الاصطفاء  أولاً من الاصطفاء الثاني، لما أن التصريح بالتكرير غير لائق، فلا بد من  صرف الاصطفاء الأول إلى ما اتفق لها من الأمور الحسنة في أول عمرها،  والاصطفاء الثاني إلى ما اتفق لها في آخر عمرها.

 النوع الأول من الاصطفاء: فهو أمور أحدها: أنه تعالى قبل تحريرها مع أنها كانت أنثى ولم يحصل مثل هذا المعنى لغيرها من الإناث.
 وثانيها: قال الحسن: إن أمها لما وضعتها ما غذتها طرفة عين، بل ألقتها إلى زكريا، وكان رزقها يأتيها من الجنة.
 وثالثها: أنه تعالى فرغها لعبادته، وخصها في هذا المعنى بأنواع اللطف والهداية والعصمة.<o></o>
 ورابعها: أنه كفاها أمر معيشتها، فكان يأتيها رزقها من عند الله تعالى على  ما قال الله تعالى: "أَنَّىٰ لَكِ هَـٰذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ  ٱللَّهِ".
 وخامسها: أنه تعالى أسمعها كلام الملائكة شفاها، ولم يتفق ذلك لأنثى غيرها، فهذا هو المراد من الاصطفاء الأول.
 وأما التطهير ففيه وجوه أحدها: أنه تعالى طهرها عن الكفر والمعصية
 وثانيها: أنه تعالى طهرها عن مسيس الرجال.
 وثالثها: طهرها عن الحيض، قالوا: كانت مريم لا تحيض.
 ورابعها: وطهرها من الأفعال الذميمة، والعادات القبيحة.
 وخامسها: وطهرها عن مقالة اليهود وتهمتهم وكذبهم.
 وأما الاصطفاء الثاني: فالمراد أنه تعالى وهب لها عيسى عليه السلام من غير  أب، وأنطق عيسى حال انفصاله منها حتى شهد بما يدل على براءتها عن التهمة،  وجعلها وابنها آية للعالمين، فهذا هو المراد من هذه الألفاظ الثلاثة".

 وقال البيضاوي "كلموها شفاهاً كرامة لها، ومن أنكر الكرامة زعم أن ذلك كانت  معجزة لزكريا أو إرهاصاً لنبوة عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام00والاصطفاء الأول  تقبلها من أمها ولم يقبل قبلها أنثى وتفريغها للعبادة وإغناؤها برزق الجنة  عن الكسب وتطهيرها عما يستقذر من النساء. والثاني هدايتها وإرسال الملائكة  إليها، وتخصيصها بالكرامات السنية كالولد من غير أب وتبرئتها مما قذفتها  به اليهود بإنطاق الطفل وجعلها وابنها آية للعالمين".
 وقال ابن كثير "أن الله قد اصطفاها، أي: اختارها؛ لكثرة عبادتها وزهادتها  وشرفها وطهارتها من الأكدار والوساوس، واصطفاها ثانياً مرة بعد مرة  لجلالتها على نساء العالمين".
 وقال ابن كثير في تفسيره لسورة يوسف أن الشيخ أبو الحسن الأشعري قد نقل عن  أهل السنة والجماعة: "أنه ليس في النساء نبية إنما فيهن صديقات كما قال  تعالي مخبراً عن أشرفهن مريم بنت عمران".
 وقال الأستاذ أحمد بهجت "أن الله يختارها ويطهرها ويختارها ويجعلها على رأس  نساء الوجود000هذا الوجود، والوجود الذي لم يخلق بعد000وهي أعظم فتاة في  الدنيا وبعد قيامة الأموات وخلق الآخرة".
 كما قال عنها أيضاً "الأميرة التي توجها الله على نساء العالمين".
 وقال الأستاذ أحمد شلبي "أن مريم لم تصطف مرة واحدة ولكن ثلاث مرات!!!
 إحداهن00"وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ"!!!
 والثانية00"00يا مريم00أن الله اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ00"!!
 والثالثة00"وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ"!!!
 ثلاث مرات00اصطفاء00من اصطفاء00من اصطفاء00لماذا!؟!!
 لآن ما سوف ما يُلقى عليها00لا تحتمله نساء العالمين
 فتحتم أن تكون أعلى00لأنها ستحمل00ما لم يحملن!!!
 "وكلمته00ألقاها00إلى مريم00"!!!
 وقال الأستاذ عزت السعدني "السيدة مريم أظهر نساء الخلق أجمعين".
 وقال الأستاذ حسن دوح "مريم سيدة نساء العالم...سيدة نساء الدنيا والآخرة".
 وقالت د.عائشة عبد الرحمن (بنت الشاطيء) "إن مريم أفضل من جميع النساء من  حواء إلى آخر امرأة تقوم عليها الساعة وأن الله تعالى خصها بما لم يُوتِْه  امرأة غيرها قط".
 كما قالت عنها أيضاً "عندما أتكلم عن السيدة مريم أم المسيح عليهما  السلام،أجد حرجاً بالغاً لما أتهيب من شخصية أم ليست كمثلها أخرى من  الأمهات بمن فيهن أمهات الأنبياء عليهم السلام".
 وقال د.عطية عامر في كتابه قراءة جديدة للقرآن، تحت عنوان المرأة المثالية:  "فمن هي تلك المرأة التي ذكر القرآن أن الله اصطفاها مرتين في آية واحدة؟  أسمها "مريم ابنة عمران". ذكرها الله في قرآنه بالاسم مرات ومرات، وفصل قصة  حياتها مرة بعد مرة، وخصص سورة كاملة تحمل اسمها. وهو فضل لم تحظى به  امرأة في القرآن، وشرف كبير لمريم تلك التي نعدها صورة صادقة للمرأة  المثالية في كل زمان ومكان".
 4 – النذيرة لله من قبل أن تولد:
 "إِذْ قَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ عِمْرَانَ رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا فِي  بَطْنِي مُحَرَّراً فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ  الْعَلِيمُ" (آل عمران:35).
 قال الزمخشري "روي أنها كانت عاقرا لم تلد إلى أن عجزت، فبينما هي في ظل  شجرة بصرت بطائر يطعم فرخاً له فتحرّكت نفسها للولد وتمنته، فقالت: اللهم  إن لك عليّ نذراً شكراً إن رزقتني ولداً أن أتصدق به على بيت المقدس فيكون  من سدنته وخدمه، فحملت بمريم وهلك عمران وهي حامل "مُحَرَّرًا" معتقاً  لخدمة بيت المقدس لا يدَ لي عليه ولا أستخدمه ولا أشغله بشيء، وكان هذا  النوع من النذر مشروعاً عندهم. وروي: أنهم كانوا ينذرون هذا النذر، فإذا  بلغ الغلام خير بين أن يفعل وبين أن لا يفعل. وعن الشعبي "مُحَرَّرًا":  مخلصاً للعبادة، وما كان التحرير إلا للغلمان، وإنما بنت الأمر على  التقدير، أو طلبت أن ترزق ذكراً "فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا" الضمير لـ (ما في  بطني)، وإنما أنث على المعنى لأن ما في بطنها كان أنثى في علم الله، أو على  تأويل الحبلة أو النفس أو النسمة".





 5 – حفظها وأبنها من مس الشيطان وطهارتهما من الذنوب:
 كانت العذراء القديسة مريم هي الوحيدة بين رجال ونساء العالمين، بمن فيهم  الأنبياء، المطهرة والطاهرة، بحسب هذا المفهوم، من الذنوب حتى من قبل أن  تولد، وأن الشيطان لم يمسها منذ لحظة ولادتها من بطن أمها إلى لحظة وفاتها،  كانت معصومة من مس الشيطان، خاصة في فترة حملها بالمسيح وولادته!!

 قال الرازي "ثم حكى الله تعالى عنها كلاماً ثالثاً وهو قولها" وِإِنّى  أُعِيذُهَا بِكَوَذُرّيَّتَهَا مِنَ ٱلشَّيْطَـٰنِ ٱلرَّجِيمِ" وذلك لأنه  لما فاتها ما كانت تريد من أن يكون رجلاً خادماً للمسجد تضرعت إلى الله  تعالى في أن يحفظها من الشيطان الرجيم، وأن يجعلها من الصالحات القانتات،  وتفسير الشيطان الرجيم قد تقدم في أول الكتاب. ولما حكى الله تعالى عن حنة  هذه الكلمات قال: "فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ"000ذكر المفسرون في  تفسير ذلك القبول الحسن وجوهاً: الوجه الأول: أنه تعالى عصمها وعصم ولدها  عيسى عليه السلام من مس الشيطان روى أبو هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال "ما من مولود يولد إلا والشيطان يمسه حين يولد فيستهل صارخاً من مس  الشيطان إلا مريم وابنها" ثم قال أبو هريرة: اقرؤا إن شئتم "وَإِنِّي  أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ".
 وروى الأمام الطبري في تفسيره عدة روايات تؤكد نفس المعنى ونفس الحديث:
 "تعنـي بقولها: "وِإِنّى أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرّيَّتَهَا" وإنـي أجعل  معاذها ومعاذ ذرّيتها من الشيطان الرجيـم بك000عن أبـي هريرة، قال: قال  رسول الله "مَا مِنْ نَفْسِ مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ إِلاَّ وَالشَّيْطَانُ  يَنَالُ مِنْهُ تِلْكَ الطَّعْنَةَ، وَبِهَا يَسْتَهِلُّ الصَّبِـيُّ؛  إِلاَّ مَا كَانَ مِنْ مَرْيَـمَ ابْنَةِ عِمْرَانَ فَـإِنَّها لَـمَّا  وَضَعَتْها قَالَتْ: "رَبّ إِنّى أُعِيذُهَا وَذُرّيَّتَهَا مِنَ  ٱلشَّيْطَـٰنِ ٱلرَّجِيمِ" فَضُرِبَ دُونَها حِجابٌ، فَطَعَنَ فِيهِ"000"ما  مِنْ بَنِـي آدَمَ مَوْلُودٌ يُولَدُ إِلاَّ قَدْ مَسَّهُ الشَّيْطَانُ  حِينَ يُولَدُ، فَـيَسْتَهِلّ صَارِخاً بِـمَسِّهِ إيَّاهُ؛ غَيْرَ  مَرْيَمَ وَابْنِها000"كُلُّ مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ مِنْ بَنِـي آدَمَ  يَـمَسُّهُ الشَّيْطَانُ بـأُصْبُعِهِ، إِلاَّ مَرْيَـمَ وَابْنَهَا"000"ما  مِنْ مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ إِلاَّ وَقَدْ عَصَرَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ عَصْرَةً  أَوْ عَصْرَتَـيْنِ؛ إِلاَّ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَـمَ وَمَرْيَـمَ"000عن ابن  عبـاس، قال: ما ولد مولود إلا وقد استهلّ، غير المسيح ابن مريم لم يسلط  عليه الشيطان ولم يَنْهَزْه".
 وعن وهب بن منبه يقول: لـما ولد عيسى، أتت الشياطين إبلـيس، فقالوا: أصبحت  الأصنام قد نكست رؤوسها، فقال: هذا فـي حادث حدث! وقال: مكانكم! فطار حتـى  جاء خافقـي الأرض، فلـم يجد شيئاً، ثم جاء البحار فلـم يجد شيئاً، ثم طار  أيضاً فوجد عيسى قد ولد عند مذود حمار، وإذا الـملائكة قد حفت حوله؛ فرجع  إلـيهم فقال: إن نبـياً قد ولد البـارحة ما حملت أنثى قط ولا وضعت إلا أنا  بحضرتها إلا هذه! فـأْيِسُوا أن تعبد الأصنام بعد هذه اللـيـلة، ولكن ائتوا  بنـي آدم من قبل الـخفة والعجلة.
 وأيضاً "كُلُّ بَنِـي آدَمَ طَعَنَ الشَّيْطَانُ فِـي جَنْبِهِ إِلاَّ  عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَـمَ وَأُمَّهُ، جُعِلَ بَـيْنَهُما وَبَـيْنَهُ حجابٌ،  فأصَابَتِ الطَّعْنَةُ الـحِجابَ وَلَـمْ يَنْفُذْ إِلَـيْهِمَا شَيْءً  وذكر لنا أنهما كانا لا يصيبـان الذنوب كما يصيبها سائر بنـي آدم. وذكر لنا  أن عيسى كان يـمشي علـى البحر كما يـمشي علـى البرّ مـما أعطاه الله  تعالـى من الـيقـين والإخلاص.
 وأيضاً "كُلُّ آدَمِيٍّ طَعَنَ الشَّيْطَانُ فِـي جَنْبِهِ غَيْرَ عِيسَى  وأُمِّهِ، كانا لا يُصِيبـانِ الذُّنُوبَ كَما يُصَيبُها بَنُو آدَمَ" قال:  وقال عيسى (ص) فـيـما يثنـي علـى ربه: "وأعاذنـي وأمي من الشيطان الرجيـم  فلـم يكن له علـينا سبـيـل".
 وهذه الأحاديث وهذه الروايات تكررت عند معظم المفسرين كما وردت في كتب  الصحاح خاصة كتاب الصحيح البخاري الذي يعتبره علماء المسلمين الكتاب الثاني  بعد القرآن.
 6 - تقبلها الله بقبول حسن ورباها في الهيكل واشرف على تربيتها بملائكته وأطعمها من طعام أهل الجنة:
 يقول القرآن والحديث أن العذراء القديسة مريم نشأت نشأة متميزة على سائر  البشر في العالمين، فيقال أنها تربت في الهيكل بمجرد بلوغها سن الثالثة،  وعاشت في الهيكل حتى خطبت ليوسف النجار، أي عاشت كل حياتها منذ الطفولة  منقطعة للعبادة ولا تعرف شيئاً غير العبادة. وأن الله تقبلها قبولاً حسناً  وأنبتها نباتاً حسناً، أي تربت ونمت ونشأت تحت رعاية الله المباشرة، وأن  الله كان يعتني بها وقد حفظها من مس الشيطان كما بينا أعلاه. وأنها  الإنسانة الوحيدة في العالمين التي أطعمها الله من طعام الجنة، فيقال أن  الملائكة كانوا يكلمونها ويأتون لها بطعام من السماء (الجنة).
 قال الرازي "أن الله تعالى تقبلها بقبول حسن، ما روي أن حنة حين ولدت مريم  لفتها في خرقة وحملتها إلى المسجد ووضعتها عند الأحبار أبناء هارون، وهم في  بيت المقدس كالحجبة في الكعبة، وقالت: خذوا هذه النذيرة، فتنافسوا فيها  لأنها كانت بنت إمامهم، وكان بنو ماثان رؤوس بني إسرائيل وأحبارهم وملوكهم  فقال لهم زكريا: أنا أحق بها عندي خالتها فقالوا لا حتى نقترع عليها،  فانطلقوا وكانوا سبعة وعشرين إلى نهر فألقوا فيه أقلامهم التي كانوا يكتبون  الوحي بها على أن كل من ارتفع قلمه فهو الراجح، ثم ألقوا أقلامهم ثلاث  مرات، ففي كل مرة كان يرتفع قلم زكريا فوق الماء وترسب أقلامهم فأخذها  زكريا".
 وقال الطبري "يعنـي بذلك جل ثناؤه: تقبل مريـم من أمها حنة بتـحريرها إياها  للكنـيسة وخدمتها، وخدمة ربها بقبول حسن، والقبول: مصدر من قبلها  ربها000وأما قوله: "وَأَنبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا "فإن معناه: وأنبتها  ربها فـي غذائه ورزقه نبـاتاً حسناً حتـى تـمت فكملت امرأة بـالغة  تامة000قال الله عزّ وجلّ: "فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ"  قال: تقبل من أمها ما أرادت بها للكنـيسة وآجرها فـيها "وَأَنبَتَهَا"،  قال: نبتت فـي غذاء الله".
 ويكمل الطبري فيقول "عن قتادة فـي قوله: "كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا  زَكَرِيَّا الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِنْدَهَا رِزْقا ً"قال: كنا نـحدّث أنها  كانت تؤتـى بفـاكهة الشتاء فـي الصيف، وفـاكهة الصيف فـي الشتاء".
 وقال ابن كثير "وَأَنبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا"، أي: جعلها شكلاً مليحاً،  ومنظراً بهيجاً، ويسر لها أسباب القبول، وقرنها بالصالحين من عباده؛ تتعلم  منهم العلم والخير والدين000ثم أخبر تعالى عن سيادتها وجلالتها في محل  عبادتها، فقال "كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا ٱلْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ  عِندَهَا رِزْقًا". قال مجاهد000وجد عندها فاكهة الصيف في الشتاء، وفاكهة  الشتاء في الصيف".
 وقال الطبرسي "عن ابن عباس" وَأَنْبَتَهَا نَبَاتاً حَسَناً "أي: جعل  نشوءها نشوءا حسنا. وقيل: سوى خلقها، فكانت تنبت في يوم ما ينبت غيرها في  عام، عن ابن عباس. وقيل: أنبتها في رزقها وغذائها حتى نمت امرأة بالغة  تامة، عن ابن جريج. وقال ابن عباس: لما بلغت تسع سنين، صامت النهار وقامت  الليل، وتبتلت حتى غلبت الأحبار000"كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا  الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِنْدَهَا رِزْقاً قَالَ يَا مَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ  هَذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ  يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ" يعني وجد زكريا عندها فاكهة في غير حينها، فاكهة  الصيف في الشتاء وفاكهة الشتاء في الصيف، غضا طريا، عن ابن عباس وقتادة  ومجاهد والسدي. وقيل: إنها لم ترضع قط، وإنما كان يأتيها رزقها من الجنة عن  الحسن. "قَالَ يَا مَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ هَذَا" يعني: قال لـها زكريا: كيف  لك؟ ومن أين لك هذا؟ كالمتعجب منه "قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ" أي:  من الجنة".
 وقال الأستاذ محمود شلبي " فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن ٍ00أي بأحسن قبول00وأي  قبول هو أحسن من اختيارها أن تكون هي وأبنها00آية للعالمين؟!
 وأنبتها نبات حسن00أي أحسن إنبات00طفولتها في رعاية أمها الصالحة00في الناصرة00وسنوات من بعدها00في الهيكل00في كفالة زكريا!!!
 فلما أسلمتها أمها00إلى الهيكل00وأخذها زكريا في كفالته00عكفت في  محرابها00أي معبدها00المخصص لها00تتعبد00وتتأمل00وتركع وتسجد00ومن حولها في  كل مكان00الترانيم والصلوات!!!
 000كل مرة00يدخل عليها (زكريا) محرابها00ليتفقد شئونها00يفاجأ بعجائب لا  تخطر على باله!!!00فاكهة00ليست كفاكهة الدنيا00رزقاً ؟!!00لا يخطر على قلب  بشر00".






 7 - وأن الله جعلها مع أبنها آية للعالمين:
 يقول القرآن " وَالَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ  رُوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ " (الأنبياء:91).  فقد كانت آية في ميلادها ونشأتها واختيار الله واصطفائه لها وأطعمها من  الجنة.
 قال الرازي " أما مريم فآياتها كثيرة: أحدها: ظهور الحبل فيها لا من ذكر  فصار ذلك آية ومعجزة خارجة عن العادة. وثانيها: أن رزقها كان يأتيها به  الملائكة من الجنة وهو قوله تعالى: " أَنَّىٰ لَكِ هَـٰذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ  مِنْ عِندِ ٱللَّهِ ". وثالثها ورابعها: قال الحسن إنها لم تلتقم ثدياً  يوماً قط وتكلمت هي أيضاً في صباها ".
 قال الأمام محمد أبو زهرة " هذه الأحوال التي اكتنفت الحمل بالبتول مريم،  وولادتها وتربيتها، ويلاحظ القارئ، أن العبادة والنسك أظلاها، وهي جنين في  بطن أمها إلى أن بلغت مبلغ النساء واصطفاها الله لأمر جلل خطير ".
 وهنا تبرز عدة أسئلة هي: لماذا اصطفى الله العذراء وطهرها من دون نساء  العالمين؟ ولماذا جعلها آية للعالمين؟ ولماذا عصمها من الزلل والخطيئة؟
 وللإجابة على هذه الأسئلة يقول الأمام أبو زهرة " ولقد كانت تلك التنشئة  الطاهرة التي تكونت في ظلها بريئة من دنس الرزيلة – لا يجد لها الشيطان  سبيلا أو منفذا ينفذ إلى النفس منها – تمهيداً لأمر جليل قد اصطفاها الله  تعالى له دون العالمين 000 وقد كان ذلك الاصطفاء هو اختيار الله لها لأن  تكون أماً لمن يولد من غير نطفة آدمية ".
 وهنا يبرز سؤال آخر وهو: إذا كانت رسالة العذراء هي أن تكون أماً للمسيح، فمن يكون إذاً المسيح؟ وهل حدث ذلك مع بقية أمهات الأنبياء؟
 ويجيبنا الأستاذ أحمد بهجت فيقول " أن الله يختارها ويطهرها ويختارها  ويجعلها على رأس نساء الوجود 000 هذا الوجود، والوجود الذي لم يخلق بعد ...
 وهي أعظم فتاة في الدنيا وبعد قيامة الأموات وخلق الآخرة ".
 أما السؤال الأول فلا نجد له إجابة إلا في الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول " ولكن  لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس  ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبني " (غل4:4و5).

 وإجابة السؤال الثاني نجدها في الكتاب المقدس أيضاً، وهي: لأن المسيح هو  كلمة الله " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.  هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. فيه  كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس 000 والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا  ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا " (يو1:1-3 و14)،  وحكمة الله وقوة الله " فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله " (2كو1:24)، "  المذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم " (كو2:3)، " بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار  لنا حكمة من الله " (1كو1:30)، وصورة الله " الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم  يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا للّه " (في2:6)، " الذي هو صورة الله غير  المنظور" (كو1:15)، بهاء مجده ورسم جوهرة " الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره  وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته " (عب1:2)، الذي من ذات الله وفي ذات الله  والواحد معه في الجوهر " أنا والآب واحد " (يو10:30)، " الله لم يره أحد قط  الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبر " (يو1:18)!!!
 8 – ما بين آدم والمسيح:
 يزعم البعض ويقولون أن الله خلق آدم بدون أب ولا أم، وأنه خلق حواء من أب  ولكن بدون أم، وهكذا وُلد المسيح من أم بلا أب مثلما ولدت حواء من أب بلا  أم، بل ويقول بعضهم أن آدم أعظم من المسيح!!!
 كما يقول البعض أيضاً هل تكون معجزة ولادة المسيح من أم بلا أب أعظم من خلق الكون بما فيه من مجرات ونجوم وكواكب؟!!
 ونقول لهم جميعاً أن الله خلق الكون كله بما فيه من مخلوقات ووضع له نواميس  ثابتة لا يتعداها، وهو ما يعرف بقوانين الطبيعة أو ناموس الطبيعة، يقول  الكتاب عن الإنسان: " فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته. على صورة الله خلقه.  ذكرا وأنثى خلقهم. وباركهم الله وقال لهم أثمروا واكثروا وأملأوا الأرض "  (تك1 :27و28). وعن خلقة الحيوان والطير والأسماك والنباتات يقول " وقال  الله لتنبت الأرض عشبا وبقلا يبزر بزرا وشجرا ذا ثمر يعمل ثمرا كجنسه بزره  فيه على الأرض. وكان كذلك. فأخرجت الأرض عشبا وبقلا يبزر بزرا كجنسه وشجرا  يعمل ثمرا بزره فيه كجنسه 000 فخلق الله التنانين العظام وكل ذوات الأنفس  الحية الدبّابة التي فاضت بها المياه كأجناسها وكل طائر ذي جناح كجنسه 000  وقال الله لتخرجالأرض ذوات انفس حية كجنسها. بهائم ودبابات ووحوش ارض  كأجناسها. وكان كذلك. فعمل الله وحوش الأرض كأجناسها والبهائم كأجناسها  وجميع دبابات الأرض كأجناسها " (تك1 : 11و12و21و24و25).
 وفي تسبحته العظيمة يقول داود النبي بالروح القدس " سبحيه يا أيتها الشمس  والقمر سبحيه يا جميع كواكب النور. سبحيه يا سماء السموات ويا أيتها المياه  التي فوق السموات. لتسبح اسم الرب لأنه أمر فخلقت. وثبتها إلى الدهر  الأبد. وضع لها حدا فلن تتعداه " (مز148).
 ومن ثم فمعجزة ولادة المسيح من أم بلا أب هي أعجب وأعظم! لماذا؟
 أولاً: لأن آدم كان هو الإنسان الأول الذي خلقه الله مباشرة ولم يُولد من  أب أو أم لأنه لم يكن هناك قبله رجل أو امرأة ليولد منهما، فقد كان هو  الإنسان الأول، ومن ثم فقد خلقه الله من التراب مباشرة بدون أب أو أم. وما  كان من الممكن أن يولد آدم من أب وأم!! لأن ذلك يتطلب أن يكون هناك أب  مخلوق وأم مخلوقه بنفس الطريقة التي خلق بها آدم وحواء أو بأي طريقة أخرى  يراها الله، فيكون هذا الأب الأول هو آدم، أو الإنسان الأول، وهذه الأم  الأولى هي حواء لأنها أم كل إنسان حي!! كما خُلقت حواء من ضلع أخذه الله من  أضلاع آدم، دون أن يكون لها أب أو أم، ولم يكن آدم أباً لها لأنه لم يتزوج  بامرأة أخرى لينجبها، ولا حتى حبل بها وولدها!! فكيف يكون أبوها وهي  مخلوقة مثله من الله مباشرة وأن كانت منه؟! " فأوقع الرب الإله سباتا على  آدم فنام 000فأخذ واحدة من أضلاعه وملأ مكانها لحما. وبنى الرب الإله الضلع  التي أخذها من آدم امرأة وأحضرها إلى آدم. فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي  ولحم من لحمي. هذه تدعى امرأة لأنها من امرءٍ أخذت " (تك2 :21-23).
 ويقول العلامة الفخر الرازي بلسان أئمة المفسرين في تفسير قوله " وَلَقَدْ  خَلَقْنَا الْأِنْسَانَ مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَأٍ مَسْنُونٍ "  (الحجر:26): " ثبت بالدلائل القاطعة أنه يمتنع القول بوجود حوادث لا أول  لها، وإذا ثبت هذا ظهر وجوب انتهاء الحوادث إلى حادث أول هو أول الحوادث،  وإذا كان كذلك فلا بد من انتهاء الناس إلى إنسان هو أول الناس، وإذا كان  كذلك فذلك الإنسان الأول غير مخلوق معالأبوين فيكون مخلوقاً لا محالة بقدرة  الله تعالى. فقوله: " وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا ٱلإِنْسَـٰنَ " إشارة إلى ذلك  الإنسان الأول، والمفسرون أجمعوا على أن المراد منههو آدم عليه السلام،  ونقل في " كتب الشيعة " عن محمد بن علي الباقر عليه السلام أنهقال: قد  انقضى قبل آدم الذي هو أبونا ألف ألف آدم أو أكثر وأقول: هذا لا يقدح  فيحدوث العالم بل لأمر كيف كان، فلا بد من الانتهاء إلى إنسان أول هو أول  الناس وأما أن ذلك الإنسان هو أبونا آدم، فلا طريق إلى إثباته إلا من  جهةالسمع ".
 كانت الضرورة وحدها هي التي جعلت آدم وحواء يوجدان بهذه الطريقة التي وجدا  بها، أي بواسطة عمل الله مباشرة وبعيداً عن ناموس الوراثة والولادة التي  تتطلب وجود أب وأم. وبعد خلق آدم وحواء بهذه الكيفية لم يعد هناك حاجة  لولادة أحد من غير أم أو أب فقد وضع الله ناموس الوراثة والولادة عن طريق  الذكر والأنثى. ومن هنا فلا يوجد أي وجه للمقارنة بين آدم أو حواء والمسيح،  فقد ولد المسيح بطريقة إعجازية خارقة لناموس الوراثة والولادة، وقد أنفرد  وتميز بهذه الولادة، التي لم تحدث ولن تحدث لأحد على الإطلاق، وحده!!  لماذا؟ لأنه القدوس ابن الله العلي، الذي يفوق الملائكة والبشر، الأعظم.

 ثانياً: أما المسيح فقد كانت ولادته من أم بلا أب خارقة لكل نواميس الطبيعة  والكون والولادة. لم يكن هناك حاجة لخرق نواميس الطبيعة والكون لو كان  المسيح مجرد إنسان مثل سائر البشر أو مجرد نبي مثل سائر الأنبياء!! وقد ولد  جميع الأنبياء في كل العصور من أباء وأمهات وبولادة عادية مثل سائر البشر  وأدوا رسالتهم كما أراد لها الله!! ولكن لأن المسيح فوق الجميع وفوق  الطبيعة ونواميسها فقد ولد هكذا. كان المسيح كلمة الله التي ألقي إلى مريم  وروح منه. وسوف نبين في الفصل التالي رأي الذين قالوا أنه الروح، روح الله،  الذي ظهر لمريم ثم حل فيها، رأته قبل أن يحل فيها ويتمثل بشراً، أو أنه  روح من روح، بينما آدم خلق من طين من حمأ مسنون و " سَوَّاهُ وَنَفَخَ  فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِهِ " (السجدة: 9)، إلا أن نفخه الله في آدم هي المعطية  الحياة أما المسيح فبالرغم أنه من روح الله " من روحنا " (الأنبياء 91  والتحريم 12)، إلا أنه هو ذاته " وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ  وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ " ومن ثم كان المسيح يلقب دائما بروح الله ويخاطب بـ " يا  روح الله " وفي حديث نبوي جاء في جامع الترمزي وكذلك في مشكاة المصابيح  وكتاب ظلال الجنة يصف المسيح بقوله "وعيسى روح الله وكلمته، وجاء في السيرة  النبوية أنه عندما سأل النجاشي ملك الحبشة " ماذا يقول صاحبكم في ابن  مريم؟ قال يقول فيه الله هو روح الله وكلمته أخرجه من العذراء التي لم  يقربها بشر ". كما تقول الأحاديث الخاصة بنزوله آخر الزمان أنه ينادى بلقب "  روح الله ".
 ويقول الكتاب المقدس في الفرق بين آدم والمسيح " هكذا مكتوب أيضا. صار آدم  الإنسان الأول (آدم) نفسا حية وآدم الآخير (المسيح) روحا محييا 000 الإنسان  الأول من الأرض ترابي. الإنسان الثاني الرب من السماء " (1كو15 :45-47)،  وقال الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه موضحاً الفرق بينه وبين الجميع " انتم من اسفل.  أما أنا فمن فوق. انتم من هذا العالم. أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم " (يو8  :23-24)، وقال عنه يوحنا المعمدان " الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع.والذي  من الأرض هو ارضي ومن الأرض يتكلم. الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع "  (يو3 : 31) .

 من كتابات القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

ولادة المسيح من أم عذراءهي أعظم نساء العالمين على الإطلاق 



 وُلد المسيح من أم عذراء وُصفت في جميع الكتب التي كتبت عنها بأنها  الإنسانة الوحيدة، بل المخلوقة الوحيدة، التي فاقت الملائكة والبشر!
 1 - الأم العذراء:
 وُلد جميع الأنبياء من آباء وأمهات عاديين، مثل سائر البشر، وقد تفاوتوا في  البر والقداسة ولكنهم كانوا في النهاية مجرد بشر، وقد ولدوا بحسب ناموس  الخليقة، بالزواج، والعلاقات الزوجية وبحسب ناموس، قانون، الوراثة الذي  وضعه الله، مع ملاحظة طهارة الزواج والعلاقات الزوجية كقول الكتاب "ليكن  الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد والمضجع غير نجس" (عب4:13)، وحتى الآباء  والأنبياء الذين ولدوا بمعجزات مثل أسحق ويوحنا المعمدان (تك19:17؛لو13:1)،  فقد وُلدوا أيضا مثل سائر البشر، بالزواج وبحسب ناموس الوراثة. ولكن الرب  يسوع المسيح فقد وُلد بعيدا عن ناموس الوراثة والزواج والعلاقات الزوجية.  فقد وُلد من أم ولكن بدون أب بشري، وُلد بقوة الله وحلول الروح القدس  مباشرة.
 وقد قصد الكتاب المقدس بـ "العذراء"، العذراء إلى الأبد! فكل فتاة عذراء  قبل الزواج تدعى بـ "عذراء" لأنها عادة ما تكون عذراء إلى حين، أما القديسة  مريم فقد دعيت بالعذراء، فهي الوحيدة العذراء قبل الحبل بالمسيح وأثناء  الحبل به وبعد ولادته! لأن مولودها هو عمانوئيل، الله معنا. لذا فقد وُصف  حبلها بأنه "آيه"؛ "ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا  وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (اش14:7)، "هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه  عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره اللهمعنا" (مت23:1).
 2 - الممتلئة نعمة:
 كما وصفها الكتاب بالمنعم عليها، الممتلئة نعمة، والمتميزة عن سائر النساء  ببركة لم تنلها ولن تنالها واحدة منهن "فدخل إليها الملاك وقال سلام لك  أيتها المنعم عليها. الرب معك مباركة أنت في النساء. فلما رأته اضطربت من  كلامه وفكرت ما عسى أن تكون هذه التحية. فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم  لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله" (لو28:1ـ30). وعندما ذهبت لزيارة اليصابات،  صرخت اليصابات عند رؤيتها وقالت بالروح القدس الذي حل عليها في تلك اللحظة  "مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك فمن أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي  إليّ"(لو42:1، 43).
 والسؤال هنا هل نالت أي أم من أمهات جميع الأنبياء وتميزت بما تميزت به  ونالته العذراء؟! والإجابة: كلا! والسؤال الطبيعي هنا هو؛ لماذا وُصفت  العذراء القديسة مريم بهذه الأوصاف التي وضعتها فوق مستوى جميع النساء، بل  وفوق مستوى جميع البشر بما فيهم الأنبياء، في الوجود كله؟! والإجابة  المنطقية هي: لأن الذي حبلت به وولدته هو فوق مستوى جميع البشر! هذه  الإجابة المنطقية أجابتها اليصابات في بساطة، بالروح القدس عندما وصفت  العذراء بـ "أم ربي"؛ "من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إليّ؟"!!
 تميز المسيح عن سائر الأنبياء بأنه قد وُلد من أم عذراء بدون أب، وُلد بدون  زرع بشر، حبلت به العذراء على عكس ناموس الطبيعة وقانون الوراثة اللذين  وضعهما الله للحبل والولادة، حبلت به بالروح القدس. وقد وُلد جميع  الأنبياء، دون استثناء، ولادة طبيعية، بحسب ناموس الطبيعة وقانون الوراثة  من آباء وأمهات. قال الملاك للعذراء عندما بشرها بالحبل بالمسيح "ها أنت  ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع. هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه  الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه.ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه  نهاية" (لو31:1ـ33).

 ذهلت العذراء عند سماعها هذا الكلام وقالت للملاك متسائلة "كيف يكون هذا  وأنا لست اعرف رجلا؟". فهي لم تتصور قط أنها يمكن أن تحبل بدون زواج،  وسؤالها هذا يدل ويؤكد أن الزواج لم يكن في نيتها مطلقاًَ!! ولكن اشعياء  النبي كان قد سبق وتنبأ قبل ذلك بحوالي700 سنة بهذا الحبل الآية "يعطيكم  السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (اش14:7).  إذا كيف حبلت العذراء؟ ولماذا كان عليها أن تحبل وتلد بدون زرع بشر وبعيدا  عن ناموس الحبل والولادة الذي وضعه الله؟ وقد جاءت الإجابة على فم الملاك  "فأجاب الملاك وقال لها. الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا  القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو35:1). إذا فالمولود هو:
 (أ) المولود بقوة الله التي ظللت العذراء وحلول الروح القدس عليها "تجسد من  الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء تأنس"، أي أن الأب الحقيقي له هو الله! ومن  ثم يدعى بالحقيقة ابن الله، سواء قبل التجسد أو بعد التجسد، فهو المولود من  الأب قبل كل الدهور بلاهوته، والمولود من العذراء القديسة مريم بالروح  القدس عند تجسده! لذا يدعى بالحقيقة "ابن الله"، "ابن العلي".
 (ب) وهو القدوس، كما قال الملاك "القدوس المولود منك"، والقدوس لقب من  ألقاب الله! فهل حبل بأحد ما، سواء من الأنبياء أو غيرهم، بهذه الطريقة؟!  وهل دعي أحد منهم بالقدوس وابن العلي وابن الله؟!! والإجابة؛ كلا! فلماذا  وُلد المسيح بهذه الطريقة ولماذا لقب بهذه الألقاب الخاصة بالله؟!!





 3 - اختيارها وتفضيلها على نساء العالمين:
 قال الكتاب المقدس وقال القرآن أن العذراء القديسة مريم أم المسيح كانت  مختارة، مصطفاة، على نساء العالمين، في هذا العالم والعالم الآخر! فقد  وصفها اشعياء النبي في العهد القديم بالعذراء التي ستكون ولادتها ووليدها  آية "ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه  عمانوئيل"(اش7:14)، وفسر العهد الجديد لقب وليدها عمانوئيل بـ "الله  معنا"هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله  معنا" (مت1:23).وقال القرآن أنها كانت نذيرة لله من قبل الحبل بها في بطن  أمها وكانت مميزة على سائر البشر من آدم وحتى يوم الدين. بل ولم يذكر  القرآن اسم أم أي نبي بل ولا اسم أي امرأة أو أنثى أخرى سوى العذراء  القديسة مريم، أم المسيح!! وقد تكرر ذكر اسمها 34 مرة، منها 11 مرة لوحدها  (مريم ويا مريم) والباقي مقترنا بالمسيح ابن مريم، كما أنها الوحيدة في  النساء التي لها سورة باسمها في القرآن.
 قال الأستاذ محمود شلبي "مريم؟!!00الوحيدة00من النساء قاطبة00التي  ذُكرت00باسمها00في كتاب الله العظيم00ليس مرة00ولا عدة مرات00ولكن أربعاً  وثلاثين مرة00بذكر اسمها00أو تزيد000فلماذا تنفرد مريم بذكر اسمها  صريحاً00في كتاب الله00أكثر من ثلاثين مرّة!!!
 لماذا هذا الشرف00من دون النساء جميعاً؟!!
 لأنها انفردت من بينهن جميعاً بحمل اشق تجربة00تمر00على عذراء!!!.
 والقرآن وضعها في مكانة سامية تسمو على الملائكة والبشر، فوصفها بأفضل نساء  الدنيا والآخرة، المفضلة على نساء العالمين "وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ  يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى  نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ" (آل عمران:42).
 قال الطبري، وكذلك القرطبي "ومعنى قوله: "ٱصْطَفَـٰكِ" اختارك واجتبـاك  لطاعته، وما خصك به من كرامته. وقوله: "وَطَهَّرَكِ " يعنـي: طهر دينك من  الريب والأدناس التـي فـي أديان نساء بنـي آدم. "وَٱصْطَفَـٰكِ عَلَىٰ  نِسَاء ٱلْعَـٰلَمِينَ" يعنـي: اختارك على نساء العالمين فـي زمَانك بطاعتك  إياه، ففضلك علـيهم".<o</o
 وقال الزمخشري "ٱصْطَفَـٰكِ" أولاً حين تقبلك من أمك ورباك واختصك بالكرامة  السنية "وَطَهَّرَكِ" مما يستقذر من الأفعال ومما قرفك به اليهود  "وَٱصْطَفَـٰكِ" آخراً "عَلَىٰ نِسَاء ٱلْعَـٰلَمِينَ" بأن وهب لك عيسى من  غير أب؛ ولم يكن ذلك لأحد من النساء".
 وقال الطبرسي "(يا مريم إن الله اصطفاك) أي: اختارك وألطف لك، حتى تفرغت  لعبادته، واتباع مرضاته. وقيل: معناه اصطفاك لولادة المسيح، عن الزجاج  (وطهرك) بالإيمان عن الكفر، وبالطاعة عن المعصية، عن الحسن وسعيد بن جبير.  وقيل: طهرك من الأدناس والأقذار التي تعرض للنساء من الحيض والنفاس، حتى  صرت صالحة لخدمة المسجد، عن الزجاج. وقيل: طهرك من الأخلاق الذميمة،  والطبائع الردية (واصطفاك على نساء العالمين) أي: على نساء عالمي زمانك".

 وقال الرازي "اعلم أن المذكور في هذه الآية أولاً: هو الاصطفاء، وثانياً:  التطهير، وثالثاً: الاصطفاء على نساء العالمين، ولا يجوز أن يكون الاصطفاء  أولاً من الاصطفاء الثاني، لما أن التصريح بالتكرير غير لائق، فلا بد من  صرف الاصطفاء الأول إلى ما اتفق لها من الأمور الحسنة في أول عمرها،  والاصطفاء الثاني إلى ما اتفق لها في آخر عمرها.

 النوع الأول من الاصطفاء: فهو أمور أحدها: أنه تعالى قبل تحريرها مع أنها كانت أنثى ولم يحصل مثل هذا المعنى لغيرها من الإناث.
 وثانيها: قال الحسن: إن أمها لما وضعتها ما غذتها طرفة عين، بل ألقتها إلى زكريا، وكان رزقها يأتيها من الجنة.
 وثالثها: أنه تعالى فرغها لعبادته، وخصها في هذا المعنى بأنواع اللطف والهداية والعصمة.<o></o>
 ورابعها: أنه كفاها أمر معيشتها، فكان يأتيها رزقها من عند الله تعالى على  ما قال الله تعالى: "أَنَّىٰ لَكِ هَـٰذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ  ٱللَّهِ".
 وخامسها: أنه تعالى أسمعها كلام الملائكة شفاها، ولم يتفق ذلك لأنثى غيرها، فهذا هو المراد من الاصطفاء الأول.
 وأما التطهير ففيه وجوه أحدها: أنه تعالى طهرها عن الكفر والمعصية
 وثانيها: أنه تعالى طهرها عن مسيس الرجال.
 وثالثها: طهرها عن الحيض، قالوا: كانت مريم لا تحيض.
 ورابعها: وطهرها من الأفعال الذميمة، والعادات القبيحة.
 وخامسها: وطهرها عن مقالة اليهود وتهمتهم وكذبهم.
 وأما الاصطفاء الثاني: فالمراد أنه تعالى وهب لها عيسى عليه السلام من غير  أب، وأنطق عيسى حال انفصاله منها حتى شهد بما يدل على براءتها عن التهمة،  وجعلها وابنها آية للعالمين، فهذا هو المراد من هذه الألفاظ الثلاثة".

 وقال البيضاوي "كلموها شفاهاً كرامة لها، ومن أنكر الكرامة زعم أن ذلك كانت  معجزة لزكريا أو إرهاصاً لنبوة عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام00والاصطفاء الأول  تقبلها من أمها ولم يقبل قبلها أنثى وتفريغها للعبادة وإغناؤها برزق الجنة  عن الكسب وتطهيرها عما يستقذر من النساء. والثاني هدايتها وإرسال الملائكة  إليها، وتخصيصها بالكرامات السنية كالولد من غير أب وتبرئتها مما قذفتها  به اليهود بإنطاق الطفل وجعلها وابنها آية للعالمين".
 وقال ابن كثير "أن الله قد اصطفاها، أي: اختارها؛ لكثرة عبادتها وزهادتها  وشرفها وطهارتها من الأكدار والوساوس، واصطفاها ثانياً مرة بعد مرة  لجلالتها على نساء العالمين".
 وقال ابن كثير في تفسيره لسورة يوسف أن الشيخ أبو الحسن الأشعري قد نقل عن  أهل السنة والجماعة: "أنه ليس في النساء نبية إنما فيهن صديقات كما قال  تعالي مخبراً عن أشرفهن مريم بنت عمران".
 وقال الأستاذ أحمد بهجت "أن الله يختارها ويطهرها ويختارها ويجعلها على رأس  نساء الوجود000هذا الوجود، والوجود الذي لم يخلق بعد000وهي أعظم فتاة في  الدنيا وبعد قيامة الأموات وخلق الآخرة".
 كما قال عنها أيضاً "الأميرة التي توجها الله على نساء العالمين".
 وقال الأستاذ أحمد شلبي "أن مريم لم تصطف مرة واحدة ولكن ثلاث مرات!!!
 إحداهن00"وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ"!!!
 والثانية00"00يا مريم00أن الله اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ00"!!
 والثالثة00"وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ"!!!
 ثلاث مرات00اصطفاء00من اصطفاء00من اصطفاء00لماذا!؟!!
 لآن ما سوف ما يُلقى عليها00لا تحتمله نساء العالمين
 فتحتم أن تكون أعلى00لأنها ستحمل00ما لم يحملن!!!
 "وكلمته00ألقاها00إلى مريم00"!!!
 وقال الأستاذ عزت السعدني "السيدة مريم أظهر نساء الخلق أجمعين".
 وقال الأستاذ حسن دوح "مريم سيدة نساء العالم...سيدة نساء الدنيا والآخرة".
 وقالت د.عائشة عبد الرحمن (بنت الشاطيء) "إن مريم أفضل من جميع النساء من  حواء إلى آخر امرأة تقوم عليها الساعة وأن الله تعالى خصها بما لم يُوتِْه  امرأة غيرها قط".
 كما قالت عنها أيضاً "عندما أتكلم عن السيدة مريم أم المسيح عليهما  السلام،أجد حرجاً بالغاً لما أتهيب من شخصية أم ليست كمثلها أخرى من  الأمهات بمن فيهن أمهات الأنبياء عليهم السلام".
 وقال د.عطية عامر في كتابه قراءة جديدة للقرآن، تحت عنوان المرأة المثالية:  "فمن هي تلك المرأة التي ذكر القرآن أن الله اصطفاها مرتين في آية واحدة؟  أسمها "مريم ابنة عمران". ذكرها الله في قرآنه بالاسم مرات ومرات، وفصل قصة  حياتها مرة بعد مرة، وخصص سورة كاملة تحمل اسمها. وهو فضل لم تحظى به  امرأة في القرآن، وشرف كبير لمريم تلك التي نعدها صورة صادقة للمرأة  المثالية في كل زمان ومكان".
 4 – النذيرة لله من قبل أن تولد:
 "إِذْ قَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ عِمْرَانَ رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا فِي  بَطْنِي مُحَرَّراً فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ  الْعَلِيمُ" (آل عمران:35).
 قال الزمخشري "روي أنها كانت عاقرا لم تلد إلى أن عجزت، فبينما هي في ظل  شجرة بصرت بطائر يطعم فرخاً له فتحرّكت نفسها للولد وتمنته، فقالت: اللهم  إن لك عليّ نذراً شكراً إن رزقتني ولداً أن أتصدق به على بيت المقدس فيكون  من سدنته وخدمه، فحملت بمريم وهلك عمران وهي حامل "مُحَرَّرًا" معتقاً  لخدمة بيت المقدس لا يدَ لي عليه ولا أستخدمه ولا أشغله بشيء، وكان هذا  النوع من النذر مشروعاً عندهم. وروي: أنهم كانوا ينذرون هذا النذر، فإذا  بلغ الغلام خير بين أن يفعل وبين أن لا يفعل. وعن الشعبي "مُحَرَّرًا":  مخلصاً للعبادة، وما كان التحرير إلا للغلمان، وإنما بنت الأمر على  التقدير، أو طلبت أن ترزق ذكراً "فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا" الضمير لـ (ما في  بطني)، وإنما أنث على المعنى لأن ما في بطنها كان أنثى في علم الله، أو على  تأويل الحبلة أو النفس أو النسمة".





 5 – حفظها وأبنها من مس الشيطان وطهارتهما من الذنوب:
 كانت العذراء القديسة مريم هي الوحيدة بين رجال ونساء العالمين، بمن فيهم  الأنبياء، المطهرة والطاهرة، بحسب هذا المفهوم، من الذنوب حتى من قبل أن  تولد، وأن الشيطان لم يمسها منذ لحظة ولادتها من بطن أمها إلى لحظة وفاتها،  كانت معصومة من مس الشيطان، خاصة في فترة حملها بالمسيح وولادته!!

 قال الرازي "ثم حكى الله تعالى عنها كلاماً ثالثاً وهو قولها" وِإِنّى  أُعِيذُهَا بِكَوَذُرّيَّتَهَا مِنَ ٱلشَّيْطَـٰنِ ٱلرَّجِيمِ" وذلك لأنه  لما فاتها ما كانت تريد من أن يكون رجلاً خادماً للمسجد تضرعت إلى الله  تعالى في أن يحفظها من الشيطان الرجيم، وأن يجعلها من الصالحات القانتات،  وتفسير الشيطان الرجيم قد تقدم في أول الكتاب. ولما حكى الله تعالى عن حنة  هذه الكلمات قال: "فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ"000ذكر المفسرون في  تفسير ذلك القبول الحسن وجوهاً: الوجه الأول: أنه تعالى عصمها وعصم ولدها  عيسى عليه السلام من مس الشيطان روى أبو هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال "ما من مولود يولد إلا والشيطان يمسه حين يولد فيستهل صارخاً من مس  الشيطان إلا مريم وابنها" ثم قال أبو هريرة: اقرؤا إن شئتم "وَإِنِّي  أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ".
 وروى الأمام الطبري في تفسيره عدة روايات تؤكد نفس المعنى ونفس الحديث:
 "تعنـي بقولها: "وِإِنّى أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرّيَّتَهَا" وإنـي أجعل  معاذها ومعاذ ذرّيتها من الشيطان الرجيـم بك000عن أبـي هريرة، قال: قال  رسول الله "مَا مِنْ نَفْسِ مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ إِلاَّ وَالشَّيْطَانُ  يَنَالُ مِنْهُ تِلْكَ الطَّعْنَةَ، وَبِهَا يَسْتَهِلُّ الصَّبِـيُّ؛  إِلاَّ مَا كَانَ مِنْ مَرْيَـمَ ابْنَةِ عِمْرَانَ فَـإِنَّها لَـمَّا  وَضَعَتْها قَالَتْ: "رَبّ إِنّى أُعِيذُهَا وَذُرّيَّتَهَا مِنَ  ٱلشَّيْطَـٰنِ ٱلرَّجِيمِ" فَضُرِبَ دُونَها حِجابٌ، فَطَعَنَ فِيهِ"000"ما  مِنْ بَنِـي آدَمَ مَوْلُودٌ يُولَدُ إِلاَّ قَدْ مَسَّهُ الشَّيْطَانُ  حِينَ يُولَدُ، فَـيَسْتَهِلّ صَارِخاً بِـمَسِّهِ إيَّاهُ؛ غَيْرَ  مَرْيَمَ وَابْنِها000"كُلُّ مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ مِنْ بَنِـي آدَمَ  يَـمَسُّهُ الشَّيْطَانُ بـأُصْبُعِهِ، إِلاَّ مَرْيَـمَ وَابْنَهَا"000"ما  مِنْ مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ إِلاَّ وَقَدْ عَصَرَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ عَصْرَةً  أَوْ عَصْرَتَـيْنِ؛ إِلاَّ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَـمَ وَمَرْيَـمَ"000عن ابن  عبـاس، قال: ما ولد مولود إلا وقد استهلّ، غير المسيح ابن مريم لم يسلط  عليه الشيطان ولم يَنْهَزْه".
 وعن وهب بن منبه يقول: لـما ولد عيسى، أتت الشياطين إبلـيس، فقالوا: أصبحت  الأصنام قد نكست رؤوسها، فقال: هذا فـي حادث حدث! وقال: مكانكم! فطار حتـى  جاء خافقـي الأرض، فلـم يجد شيئاً، ثم جاء البحار فلـم يجد شيئاً، ثم طار  أيضاً فوجد عيسى قد ولد عند مذود حمار، وإذا الـملائكة قد حفت حوله؛ فرجع  إلـيهم فقال: إن نبـياً قد ولد البـارحة ما حملت أنثى قط ولا وضعت إلا أنا  بحضرتها إلا هذه! فـأْيِسُوا أن تعبد الأصنام بعد هذه اللـيـلة، ولكن ائتوا  بنـي آدم من قبل الـخفة والعجلة.
 وأيضاً "كُلُّ بَنِـي آدَمَ طَعَنَ الشَّيْطَانُ فِـي جَنْبِهِ إِلاَّ  عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَـمَ وَأُمَّهُ، جُعِلَ بَـيْنَهُما وَبَـيْنَهُ حجابٌ،  فأصَابَتِ الطَّعْنَةُ الـحِجابَ وَلَـمْ يَنْفُذْ إِلَـيْهِمَا شَيْءً  وذكر لنا أنهما كانا لا يصيبـان الذنوب كما يصيبها سائر بنـي آدم. وذكر لنا  أن عيسى كان يـمشي علـى البحر كما يـمشي علـى البرّ مـما أعطاه الله  تعالـى من الـيقـين والإخلاص.
 وأيضاً "كُلُّ آدَمِيٍّ طَعَنَ الشَّيْطَانُ فِـي جَنْبِهِ غَيْرَ عِيسَى  وأُمِّهِ، كانا لا يُصِيبـانِ الذُّنُوبَ كَما يُصَيبُها بَنُو آدَمَ" قال:  وقال عيسى (ص) فـيـما يثنـي علـى ربه: "وأعاذنـي وأمي من الشيطان الرجيـم  فلـم يكن له علـينا سبـيـل".
 وهذه الأحاديث وهذه الروايات تكررت عند معظم المفسرين كما وردت في كتب  الصحاح خاصة كتاب الصحيح البخاري الذي يعتبره علماء المسلمين الكتاب الثاني  بعد القرآن.
 6 - تقبلها الله بقبول حسن ورباها في الهيكل واشرف على تربيتها بملائكته وأطعمها من طعام أهل الجنة:
 يقول القرآن والحديث أن العذراء القديسة مريم نشأت نشأة متميزة على سائر  البشر في العالمين، فيقال أنها تربت في الهيكل بمجرد بلوغها سن الثالثة،  وعاشت في الهيكل حتى خطبت ليوسف النجار، أي عاشت كل حياتها منذ الطفولة  منقطعة للعبادة ولا تعرف شيئاً غير العبادة. وأن الله تقبلها قبولاً حسناً  وأنبتها نباتاً حسناً، أي تربت ونمت ونشأت تحت رعاية الله المباشرة، وأن  الله كان يعتني بها وقد حفظها من مس الشيطان كما بينا أعلاه. وأنها  الإنسانة الوحيدة في العالمين التي أطعمها الله من طعام الجنة، فيقال أن  الملائكة كانوا يكلمونها ويأتون لها بطعام من السماء (الجنة).
 قال الرازي "أن الله تعالى تقبلها بقبول حسن، ما روي أن حنة حين ولدت مريم  لفتها في خرقة وحملتها إلى المسجد ووضعتها عند الأحبار أبناء هارون، وهم في  بيت المقدس كالحجبة في الكعبة، وقالت: خذوا هذه النذيرة، فتنافسوا فيها  لأنها كانت بنت إمامهم، وكان بنو ماثان رؤوس بني إسرائيل وأحبارهم وملوكهم  فقال لهم زكريا: أنا أحق بها عندي خالتها فقالوا لا حتى نقترع عليها،  فانطلقوا وكانوا سبعة وعشرين إلى نهر فألقوا فيه أقلامهم التي كانوا يكتبون  الوحي بها على أن كل من ارتفع قلمه فهو الراجح، ثم ألقوا أقلامهم ثلاث  مرات، ففي كل مرة كان يرتفع قلم زكريا فوق الماء وترسب أقلامهم فأخذها  زكريا".
 وقال الطبري "يعنـي بذلك جل ثناؤه: تقبل مريـم من أمها حنة بتـحريرها إياها  للكنـيسة وخدمتها، وخدمة ربها بقبول حسن، والقبول: مصدر من قبلها  ربها000وأما قوله: "وَأَنبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا "فإن معناه: وأنبتها  ربها فـي غذائه ورزقه نبـاتاً حسناً حتـى تـمت فكملت امرأة بـالغة  تامة000قال الله عزّ وجلّ: "فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ"  قال: تقبل من أمها ما أرادت بها للكنـيسة وآجرها فـيها "وَأَنبَتَهَا"،  قال: نبتت فـي غذاء الله".
 ويكمل الطبري فيقول "عن قتادة فـي قوله: "كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا  زَكَرِيَّا الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِنْدَهَا رِزْقا ً"قال: كنا نـحدّث أنها  كانت تؤتـى بفـاكهة الشتاء فـي الصيف، وفـاكهة الصيف فـي الشتاء".
 وقال ابن كثير "وَأَنبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا"، أي: جعلها شكلاً مليحاً،  ومنظراً بهيجاً، ويسر لها أسباب القبول، وقرنها بالصالحين من عباده؛ تتعلم  منهم العلم والخير والدين000ثم أخبر تعالى عن سيادتها وجلالتها في محل  عبادتها، فقال "كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا ٱلْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ  عِندَهَا رِزْقًا". قال مجاهد000وجد عندها فاكهة الصيف في الشتاء، وفاكهة  الشتاء في الصيف".
 وقال الطبرسي "عن ابن عباس" وَأَنْبَتَهَا نَبَاتاً حَسَناً "أي: جعل  نشوءها نشوءا حسنا. وقيل: سوى خلقها، فكانت تنبت في يوم ما ينبت غيرها في  عام، عن ابن عباس. وقيل: أنبتها في رزقها وغذائها حتى نمت امرأة بالغة  تامة، عن ابن جريج. وقال ابن عباس: لما بلغت تسع سنين، صامت النهار وقامت  الليل، وتبتلت حتى غلبت الأحبار000"كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا  الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِنْدَهَا رِزْقاً قَالَ يَا مَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ  هَذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ  يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ" يعني وجد زكريا عندها فاكهة في غير حينها، فاكهة  الصيف في الشتاء وفاكهة الشتاء في الصيف، غضا طريا، عن ابن عباس وقتادة  ومجاهد والسدي. وقيل: إنها لم ترضع قط، وإنما كان يأتيها رزقها من الجنة عن  الحسن. "قَالَ يَا مَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ هَذَا" يعني: قال لـها زكريا: كيف  لك؟ ومن أين لك هذا؟ كالمتعجب منه "قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ" أي:  من الجنة".
 وقال الأستاذ محمود شلبي " فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن ٍ00أي بأحسن قبول00وأي  قبول هو أحسن من اختيارها أن تكون هي وأبنها00آية للعالمين؟!
 وأنبتها نبات حسن00أي أحسن إنبات00طفولتها في رعاية أمها الصالحة00في الناصرة00وسنوات من بعدها00في الهيكل00في كفالة زكريا!!!
 فلما أسلمتها أمها00إلى الهيكل00وأخذها زكريا في كفالته00عكفت في  محرابها00أي معبدها00المخصص لها00تتعبد00وتتأمل00وتركع وتسجد00ومن حولها في  كل مكان00الترانيم والصلوات!!!
 000كل مرة00يدخل عليها (زكريا) محرابها00ليتفقد شئونها00يفاجأ بعجائب لا  تخطر على باله!!!00فاكهة00ليست كفاكهة الدنيا00رزقاً ؟!!00لا يخطر على قلب  بشر00".






 7 - وأن الله جعلها مع أبنها آية للعالمين:
 يقول القرآن " وَالَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ  رُوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ " (الأنبياء:91).  فقد كانت آية في ميلادها ونشأتها واختيار الله واصطفائه لها وأطعمها من  الجنة.
 قال الرازي " أما مريم فآياتها كثيرة: أحدها: ظهور الحبل فيها لا من ذكر  فصار ذلك آية ومعجزة خارجة عن العادة. وثانيها: أن رزقها كان يأتيها به  الملائكة من الجنة وهو قوله تعالى: " أَنَّىٰ لَكِ هَـٰذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ  مِنْ عِندِ ٱللَّهِ ". وثالثها ورابعها: قال الحسن إنها لم تلتقم ثدياً  يوماً قط وتكلمت هي أيضاً في صباها ".
 قال الأمام محمد أبو زهرة " هذه الأحوال التي اكتنفت الحمل بالبتول مريم،  وولادتها وتربيتها، ويلاحظ القارئ، أن العبادة والنسك أظلاها، وهي جنين في  بطن أمها إلى أن بلغت مبلغ النساء واصطفاها الله لأمر جلل خطير ".
 وهنا تبرز عدة أسئلة هي: لماذا اصطفى الله العذراء وطهرها من دون نساء  العالمين؟ ولماذا جعلها آية للعالمين؟ ولماذا عصمها من الزلل والخطيئة؟
 وللإجابة على هذه الأسئلة يقول الأمام أبو زهرة " ولقد كانت تلك التنشئة  الطاهرة التي تكونت في ظلها بريئة من دنس الرزيلة – لا يجد لها الشيطان  سبيلا أو منفذا ينفذ إلى النفس منها – تمهيداً لأمر جليل قد اصطفاها الله  تعالى له دون العالمين 000 وقد كان ذلك الاصطفاء هو اختيار الله لها لأن  تكون أماً لمن يولد من غير نطفة آدمية ".
 وهنا يبرز سؤال آخر وهو: إذا كانت رسالة العذراء هي أن تكون أماً للمسيح، فمن يكون إذاً المسيح؟ وهل حدث ذلك مع بقية أمهات الأنبياء؟
 ويجيبنا الأستاذ أحمد بهجت فيقول " أن الله يختارها ويطهرها ويختارها  ويجعلها على رأس نساء الوجود 000 هذا الوجود، والوجود الذي لم يخلق بعد ...
 وهي أعظم فتاة في الدنيا وبعد قيامة الأموات وخلق الآخرة ".
 أما السؤال الأول فلا نجد له إجابة إلا في الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول " ولكن  لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس  ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبني " (غل4:4و5).

 وإجابة السؤال الثاني نجدها في الكتاب المقدس أيضاً، وهي: لأن المسيح هو  كلمة الله " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.  هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. فيه  كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس 000 والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا  ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا " (يو1:1-3 و14)،  وحكمة الله وقوة الله " فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله " (2كو1:24)، "  المذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم " (كو2:3)، " بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار  لنا حكمة من الله " (1كو1:30)، وصورة الله " الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم  يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا للّه " (في2:6)، " الذي هو صورة الله غير  المنظور" (كو1:15)، بهاء مجده ورسم جوهرة " الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره  وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته " (عب1:2)، الذي من ذات الله وفي ذات الله  والواحد معه في الجوهر " أنا والآب واحد " (يو10:30)، " الله لم يره أحد قط  الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبر " (يو1:18)!!!
 8 – ما بين آدم والمسيح:
 يزعم البعض ويقولون أن الله خلق آدم بدون أب ولا أم، وأنه خلق حواء من أب  ولكن بدون أم، وهكذا وُلد المسيح من أم بلا أب مثلما ولدت حواء من أب بلا  أم، بل ويقول بعضهم أن آدم أعظم من المسيح!!!
 كما يقول البعض أيضاً هل تكون معجزة ولادة المسيح من أم بلا أب أعظم من خلق الكون بما فيه من مجرات ونجوم وكواكب؟!!
 ونقول لهم جميعاً أن الله خلق الكون كله بما فيه من مخلوقات ووضع له نواميس  ثابتة لا يتعداها، وهو ما يعرف بقوانين الطبيعة أو ناموس الطبيعة، يقول  الكتاب عن الإنسان: " فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته. على صورة الله خلقه.  ذكرا وأنثى خلقهم. وباركهم الله وقال لهم أثمروا واكثروا وأملأوا الأرض "  (تك1 :27و28). وعن خلقة الحيوان والطير والأسماك والنباتات يقول " وقال  الله لتنبت الأرض عشبا وبقلا يبزر بزرا وشجرا ذا ثمر يعمل ثمرا كجنسه بزره  فيه على الأرض. وكان كذلك. فأخرجت الأرض عشبا وبقلا يبزر بزرا كجنسه وشجرا  يعمل ثمرا بزره فيه كجنسه 000 فخلق الله التنانين العظام وكل ذوات الأنفس  الحية الدبّابة التي فاضت بها المياه كأجناسها وكل طائر ذي جناح كجنسه 000  وقال الله لتخرجالأرض ذوات انفس حية كجنسها. بهائم ودبابات ووحوش ارض  كأجناسها. وكان كذلك. فعمل الله وحوش الأرض كأجناسها والبهائم كأجناسها  وجميع دبابات الأرض كأجناسها " (تك1 : 11و12و21و24و25).
 وفي تسبحته العظيمة يقول داود النبي بالروح القدس " سبحيه يا أيتها الشمس  والقمر سبحيه يا جميع كواكب النور. سبحيه يا سماء السموات ويا أيتها المياه  التي فوق السموات. لتسبح اسم الرب لأنه أمر فخلقت. وثبتها إلى الدهر  الأبد. وضع لها حدا فلن تتعداه " (مز148).
 ومن ثم فمعجزة ولادة المسيح من أم بلا أب هي أعجب وأعظم! لماذا؟
 أولاً: لأن آدم كان هو الإنسان الأول الذي خلقه الله مباشرة ولم يُولد من  أب أو أم لأنه لم يكن هناك قبله رجل أو امرأة ليولد منهما، فقد كان هو  الإنسان الأول، ومن ثم فقد خلقه الله من التراب مباشرة بدون أب أو أم. وما  كان من الممكن أن يولد آدم من أب وأم!! لأن ذلك يتطلب أن يكون هناك أب  مخلوق وأم مخلوقه بنفس الطريقة التي خلق بها آدم وحواء أو بأي طريقة أخرى  يراها الله، فيكون هذا الأب الأول هو آدم، أو الإنسان الأول، وهذه الأم  الأولى هي حواء لأنها أم كل إنسان حي!! كما خُلقت حواء من ضلع أخذه الله من  أضلاع آدم، دون أن يكون لها أب أو أم، ولم يكن آدم أباً لها لأنه لم يتزوج  بامرأة أخرى لينجبها، ولا حتى حبل بها وولدها!! فكيف يكون أبوها وهي  مخلوقة مثله من الله مباشرة وأن كانت منه؟! " فأوقع الرب الإله سباتا على  آدم فنام 000فأخذ واحدة من أضلاعه وملأ مكانها لحما. وبنى الرب الإله الضلع  التي أخذها من آدم امرأة وأحضرها إلى آدم. فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي  ولحم من لحمي. هذه تدعى امرأة لأنها من امرءٍ أخذت " (تك2 :21-23).
 ويقول العلامة الفخر الرازي بلسان أئمة المفسرين في تفسير قوله " وَلَقَدْ  خَلَقْنَا الْأِنْسَانَ مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَأٍ مَسْنُونٍ "  (الحجر:26): " ثبت بالدلائل القاطعة أنه يمتنع القول بوجود حوادث لا أول  لها، وإذا ثبت هذا ظهر وجوب انتهاء الحوادث إلى حادث أول هو أول الحوادث،  وإذا كان كذلك فلا بد من انتهاء الناس إلى إنسان هو أول الناس، وإذا كان  كذلك فذلك الإنسان الأول غير مخلوق معالأبوين فيكون مخلوقاً لا محالة بقدرة  الله تعالى. فقوله: " وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا ٱلإِنْسَـٰنَ " إشارة إلى ذلك  الإنسان الأول، والمفسرون أجمعوا على أن المراد منههو آدم عليه السلام،  ونقل في " كتب الشيعة " عن محمد بن علي الباقر عليه السلام أنهقال: قد  انقضى قبل آدم الذي هو أبونا ألف ألف آدم أو أكثر وأقول: هذا لا يقدح  فيحدوث العالم بل لأمر كيف كان، فلا بد من الانتهاء إلى إنسان أول هو أول  الناس وأما أن ذلك الإنسان هو أبونا آدم، فلا طريق إلى إثباته إلا من  جهةالسمع ".
 كانت الضرورة وحدها هي التي جعلت آدم وحواء يوجدان بهذه الطريقة التي وجدا  بها، أي بواسطة عمل الله مباشرة وبعيداً عن ناموس الوراثة والولادة التي  تتطلب وجود أب وأم. وبعد خلق آدم وحواء بهذه الكيفية لم يعد هناك حاجة  لولادة أحد من غير أم أو أب فقد وضع الله ناموس الوراثة والولادة عن طريق  الذكر والأنثى. ومن هنا فلا يوجد أي وجه للمقارنة بين آدم أو حواء والمسيح،  فقد ولد المسيح بطريقة إعجازية خارقة لناموس الوراثة والولادة، وقد أنفرد  وتميز بهذه الولادة، التي لم تحدث ولن تحدث لأحد على الإطلاق، وحده!!  لماذا؟ لأنه القدوس ابن الله العلي، الذي يفوق الملائكة والبشر، الأعظم.

 ثانياً: أما المسيح فقد كانت ولادته من أم بلا أب خارقة لكل نواميس الطبيعة  والكون والولادة. لم يكن هناك حاجة لخرق نواميس الطبيعة والكون لو كان  المسيح مجرد إنسان مثل سائر البشر أو مجرد نبي مثل سائر الأنبياء!! وقد ولد  جميع الأنبياء في كل العصور من أباء وأمهات وبولادة عادية مثل سائر البشر  وأدوا رسالتهم كما أراد لها الله!! ولكن لأن المسيح فوق الجميع وفوق  الطبيعة ونواميسها فقد ولد هكذا. كان المسيح كلمة الله التي ألقي إلى مريم  وروح منه. وسوف نبين في الفصل التالي رأي الذين قالوا أنه الروح، روح الله،  الذي ظهر لمريم ثم حل فيها، رأته قبل أن يحل فيها ويتمثل بشراً، أو أنه  روح من روح، بينما آدم خلق من طين من حمأ مسنون و " سَوَّاهُ وَنَفَخَ  فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِهِ " (السجدة: 9)، إلا أن نفخه الله في آدم هي المعطية  الحياة أما المسيح فبالرغم أنه من روح الله " من روحنا " (الأنبياء 91  والتحريم 12)، إلا أنه هو ذاته " وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ  وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ " ومن ثم كان المسيح يلقب دائما بروح الله ويخاطب بـ " يا  روح الله " وفي حديث نبوي جاء في جامع الترمزي وكذلك في مشكاة المصابيح  وكتاب ظلال الجنة يصف المسيح بقوله "وعيسى روح الله وكلمته، وجاء في السيرة  النبوية أنه عندما سأل النجاشي ملك الحبشة " ماذا يقول صاحبكم في ابن  مريم؟ قال يقول فيه الله هو روح الله وكلمته أخرجه من العذراء التي لم  يقربها بشر ". كما تقول الأحاديث الخاصة بنزوله آخر الزمان أنه ينادى بلقب "  روح الله ".
 ويقول الكتاب المقدس في الفرق بين آدم والمسيح " هكذا مكتوب أيضا. صار آدم  الإنسان الأول (آدم) نفسا حية وآدم الآخير (المسيح) روحا محييا 000 الإنسان  الأول من الأرض ترابي. الإنسان الثاني الرب من السماء " (1كو15 :45-47)،  وقال الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه موضحاً الفرق بينه وبين الجميع " انتم من اسفل.  أما أنا فمن فوق. انتم من هذا العالم. أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم " (يو8  :23-24)، وقال عنه يوحنا المعمدان " الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع.والذي  من الأرض هو ارضي ومن الأرض يتكلم. الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع "  (يو3 : 31) .

 من كتابات القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*القديسة العظيمة مريم العذراء والدة الإله ...*


 +" نشأة القديسة مريم العذراء ومولدها المبارك "+

 هي إبنة يواقيم وحنة من سبط يهوذا , من بيت داود الملك , وكانت حنة أمها  عاقراً , وتضرعت كثيراً إلى رب المجد ليهبها نسلاً تقدمه قرباناً للرب ..

 ولما شاء رب المجد أن يبدأ تنفيذ خلاص آدم وذريته , ظهر ملاك الرب لحنة  معلناً لها التطويب في جميع الأجيال , لأن منها يأتى مخلص البشرية كلها ..

 وفي نفس الوقت مضى الملاك إلى يواقيم قائلاً : " أنا جبرائيل الواقف أمام  كرسي الرب أرسلنى لأبشرك أن زوجتك ستحبل وتلد إبنة تدعى مريم ؛ يأتى منها  مخلص العالم .."+

 وكان يواقيم حينذاك فى البرية حيث كان قد مكث بها أربعين يوماً يصلي إلى رب  المجد ليرزقه نسلاً ؛ فلما عاد إلى منزله , وجد زوجته حنة مسرورة بنفس  الرؤيا ؛ فعزما على تقديم قربانهما فى هيكل الرب , وفيما هو يصلى إذا بتاج  نورانى نزل من السماء ففرح وتهلل لأنه تأكد أن الرب قبل منه هذه التقدمات  ..

 وقضت حنة أيام حملها فى صلوات وأصوام إلى أن ولدت مريم والدة الإله مخلص العالم وكان ذلك فى اليوم الأول من شهر بشنس المبارك ..


 +" تحقيق النذر الموعود من حنة لرب المجد .. "+
 +" مكثت العذراء مريم مع والديها من تاريخ مولدها حتى تم نذر حنة لله  بتقديم مولودها كخادم فى هيكله المقدس .. وبالفعل قدمت ابنتها مريم العذراء  للهيكل وهي فى سن سنتين وسبعة شهور .. فى يوم 2 كيهك المبارك ..
 وأقامت مريم العذراء فى الهيكل تخدم فيه رب المجد وتصلي لمدة عشرة سنوات وأربعة شهور .. وكان عمرها حينذاك 13 سنة ..

 ثم خطبها القديس البار يوسف النجار .. الرجل التقى .. حتى جاءها الملاك  جبرائيل مبشراً إياها بمجئ المخلص من ثمرة بطنها المباركة .. من حلول الروح  القدس عليها ..


 وذلك كما ذكره القديس لوقا الإنجيلى فى (لوقا 1:1-38)
 +" وفي الشهر السادس أرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله الى مدينة من
 الجليل اسمها ناصرة 27 الى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف . واسم العذراء
 مريم . 28 فدخل اليها الملاك وقال سلام لك ايتها المنعم عليها . الرب
 معك مباركة انت في النساء . 29 فلما رأته اضطربت من كلامه وفكرت ما عسى ان  تكون هذه التحية . 30 فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لانك قد وجدت نعمة  عند الله . 31 وها انت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع . 32 هذا يكون  عظيما وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب الاله كرسي داود
 ابيه . 33 ويملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية 34 فقالت  مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا وانا لست اعرف رجلا . 35 فاجاب الملاك وقال لها .  الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك
 فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله . 36 وهوذا اليصابات نسيبتك هي ايضا حبلى بابن في شيخوختها وهذا هو
 الشهر السادس لتلك المدعوة عاقرا . 37 لانه ليس شيء غير ممكن لدى الله . 38 فقالت مريم هوذا انا أمة الرب . ليكن لي كقولك ."+




 +" زيارة مريم العذراء للقديسة أليصابات نسيبتها : "+


 لوقا 1 : 39-55

 39 فقامت مريم في تلك الايام وذهبت بسرعة الى الجبال الى مدينة
 يهوذا . 40 ودخلت بيت زكريا وسلمت على اليصابات . 41 فلما سمعت اليصابات سلام مريم ارتكض الجنين في بطنها . وامتلأت
 اليصابات من الروح القدس . 42 وصرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت مباركة انت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة
 بطنك . 43 فمن اين لي هذا ان تأتي ام ربي اليّ . 44 فهوذا حين صار صوت سلامك في اذنيّ ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطني
 . 45 فطوبى للتي آمنت ان يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب 46 فقالت مريم تعظم  نفسي الرب 47 وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلّصي . 48 لانه نظر الى اتضاع امته .  فهوذا منذ الآن جميع الاجيال تطوبني
 . 49 لان القدير صنع بي عظائم واسمه قدوس . 50 ورحمته الى جيل الاجيال  للذين يتقونه . 51 صنع قوة بذراعه . شتّت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم . 52 أنزل  الاعزاء عن الكراسي ورفع المتضعين . 53 اشبع الجياع خيرات وصرف الاغنياء  فارغين . 54 عضد اسرائيل فتاه ليذكر رحمة . 55 كما كلم آباءنا . لابراهيم  ونسله الى الابد . 56 فمكثت مريم عندها نحو ثلاثة اشهر ثم رجعت الى بيتها  +"




 +" دخولها إلى أرض مصر : "+
 ثم ولدت يسوع المسيح له المجد فى بيت لحم اليهودية .. فى مدينة الناصرة ثم  بعد ذلك اتجهت إلى مصر هرباً من هيرودس الذى أمر بقتل كل أطفال بيت لحم  خوفاً من ظهور ملكاً لليهود من هؤلاء الأطفال فى المستقبل .. ومكثت فى مصر  حوالى سنتين ..



 +" عودتها للناصرة : "
 وبعد عودتها من مصر إلى الناصرة .. أقامت هناك لفترة كبيرة استغرقت 29 سنة  وستة شهور .. وكان عمرها حينذاك 47 سنة و 11 شهراً .. ثم وحدث اتمام الصليب  المحيي لإبنها رب المجد يسوع المسيح .. ثم موته وقبره وقيامته وصعوده  المقدس إلى السموات ..



 +" مرض ونياحة السيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإله .. "+
 من ميمر للقديس الطوباوى الأنبا كيرلس أسقف أورشليم .. إن السيدة العذراء  لما مرضت مرض الموت ولازمت الفراش .. فى بيت يوحنا الحبيب .. وقفت وبسطت  يديها الطاهرتين وصلت قائلة ..
 +" ياربى وإلهى يسوع المسيح الذى هو فى السموات أنت الآن جعلت عبدتك مستحقة  أن تتجسد منها حتى ظهرت للعالم بإرادتك لتصير إنساناً حتى يستطيع البشر  النظر إليك ليؤمنوا بلاهوتك الذى ظهر لهم بالجسد ليخلصوا من خطاياهم والآن  إسمع صوت أمتك فى هذه الساعة لتدع حبيبك يوحنا يأتى إلي لكي أفرح بنظره  وكذلك بقية تلاميذك ومختاريك الأنبياء الأحياء منهم والأموات أريد أن اتعزى  بهم قبل خروجى من هذا الجسد .. "+


 ولما فرغت من صلاتها وإذا بسحابة نور قد خطفت القديس يوحنا الحبيب وحضر من  مدينة أفسس .. ولم يكن يعلم حتى وصل للعذراء مريم .. وحينما دخل البيت  فوجدها قد فرغت من صلاتها وإتكأت على فراشها .. فسلم عليها وتحدث معها ..  وحدثته العذراء عن انتقالها .. وعن خوفها من أخذ اليهود لجسدها الطاهر بعد  نياحتها ليحرقونه بالنار كما ههددوا .. فطمأنها يوحنا بأنها لن يحدث لجسدها  مكروهاً وذلك لأن الله لن يسمح بأن يقترب منه أحد بلسيبقى فى حراسة  الملائكة فى وادى يهوشافاط فى الجسمانية حتى يشاء رب المجد بنقله للفردوس  مسكن الأبرار ..وفي باكر يوم السبت قالت له السيدة العذراء بأن يرفع بخوراً  ويصلى عنا لأنها خارجة من الجسد فى مثل هذا الوقت غداً فلما فرغ من صلاته  سمع صوت من السماء يردد آمين .. وحضر جميع التلاميذ على السحب النورانية  وأتت بجميع الأنبياء الأحياء منهم والأموات وفى حضرة السيدة العذراء فيما  عدا توما الذى كان يعمد ابنة ملك الهند .. فسلموا عليها جميعاً وتباركوا  منها .. ورفعوا البخور جميعاً وصلوا تبعاً لرغبة السيدة العذراء مريم ..  وبعد بضع ثوانى إذ بصوت عظيم جاء من السماء وأحاطت بالسيدة العذراء القديسة  مريم سحابة من الملائكة الذين سبحوا الرب واجتمعوا حولها من عشية السبت  حتى باكر الأحد.. وكان الرب يسوع بنفسه حاضراً فى وسطهم .. وراح كل نبي  يكرر على مسامع العذراء ما تنبأ به عنها وفى وسط تسبيحات الملائكة.. وتعظيم  الأنبياء والقديسين إلى ان اسلمت روحها الطاهرة فى حضن إبنها الحبيب فى 21  طوبة ..

 +" صعود جسدها الطاهر إلى السموات : "+
 وهو ماشاهده توما الرسول بعد عودته من الهند وروى ذلك لبقية التلاميذ وفيما  هو مقبل تطلع فرأى جسدها الطاهر محمولاص على مركبة نارية نورانية محاطاً  بالملائكة فصرخ راجياً أن يتبارك من الجسد الكريم وأتى بعد ذلك للتلاميذ  الأطهار الذين كانوا واقفين يصلون أمام القبر فحكى لهم ماشاهده .. وتأكدوا  عندما فتحوا القبر ووجدوه فارغاً ..

 +" صورة أم النور : "+
 أول من رسمها هو القديس لوقا الأنجيلى البشير الذى كان طبيباً ورساماً وقد  حفر صورتها على الخشب ثم كرس جزئاً كبيراً من حياته لرسم صوراً لها اما  بقية الصور فمنها ماتبقى حتى الآن فى دير السريان فى وادى النطرون ومنها ما  فقد فى عهد الإمبراطورة بولخاريا ..

 +" بركة شفاعة وصلوات وطلبات القديسة الشفيعة الأمينة لجنس البشرية العذراء  القديسة مريم والدة الإله .. فلتكن مع جميعنا دائماً آمين "+​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*كتاب اللاهوت المقارن (1) لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*    - هل نصلي للعذراء؟*



*     نحن لا نصلي للعذراء. ولكننا نكلمها أثناء صلاتنا، نتوسل إليها أن  تتشفع فينا ونحن لا نخاطب العذراء فقط إنما نخاطب الملائكة ونخاطب الطبيعة،  ونخاطب الناس ونخاطب أنفسنا، ونخاطب حتي الشياطين، وكل هذا يعتمد علي نصوص  كتابية من الوحي الإلهي نفسه. وهذه المخاطبة لا تعتبر صلاة.. فلماذا أمنا  العذراء بالذات لا نخاطبها..؟‍‍‍‍!*


*     الجواب*

*     1+ إننا نخاطب الملائكة في صلواتنا فنقول (باركوا يا ملائكته  المقتدرين قوة الفاعلين أمره سماع صوت كلامه) (مز103: 20، 21) (سبحوا الرب  من السموات، سبحوه في الأعالي. سبحوه يا جميع ملائكته. سبحوه يا كل جنوده  (مز148: 1،‌).*


*     2+ ونحن نخاطب الطبيعة في صلواتنا فنقول (سبحيه أيتها الشمس والقمر  سبحيه يا جميع كواكب النور،سبحيه يا سماء السموات، ويا أيتها المياه التي   فوق السموات. سبحي الرب من الأرض يا أيتها التنانين وكل اللجج النار  والبرد، الثلج  والضباب. الريح العاصفة الصانعة كلمته. الجبال وكل  الآكام..) (مز148: 3-9).*


*     3+ ونحن ننادي مدينة الله المقدسة أن تسبح الله. فنقول (سبحي الرب  يا أورشليم. سبحي إلهك يا صهيون. لأنه قوي مغاليق أبوابك، وبارك بنيك فيك)  (مز147: 12، 13).*

*     ونقول في مزمور آخر (أعمال مجيدة قد قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله) (مز3:87). والبعض يفسر هذا الكلام أنه موجه للعذراء..*


*     4+ ونحن في صلواتنا نخاطب الناس فنقول (يا جميع الأمم صفقوا  بأيديكم. هللوا للرب يا كل الأرض) (مز1:46) (هلموا وانظروا أعمال الرب التي  جعلها آيات علي الأرض) (مز45) (لا تتكلوا علي الرؤساء ولا علي ابن آدم،  حيث لا خلاص عنده) (مز 3:146) (باركوا الرب يا جميع أعماله في كل مواضع  سلطانه (مز22:103) .*
* ونقول في مزمور آخر (سبحوا الرب أيها الفتيان. سبحوا اسم الرب).*

*     (مز1:112). ونقول أيضاً: قدموا للرب يا أبناء الله، قدموا للرب  أبناء الكباش. قدموا للرب مجدا وكرامة. قدموا للرب مجدا لاسمه. اسجدوا للرب  في دار قدسه) (مز28: 1-3).*


*     5+ والإنسان في صلواته أيضاً يخاطب نفسه فيقول (باركي يا نفسي الرب  وكل ما في باطني ليبارك اسمه القدوس، باركي يا نفسي الرب ولا تنسي كل  حسناته. الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك. الذي يشفي كل أمراضك. الذي يفدي من الحفرة  حياتك..) (مز103: 1-5). ونقول في مزمور آخر (لماذا أنت حزينة يا نفسي؟  ولماذا تزعجينني توكلي علي الله) (مز 5:42).*

*     وفي قطع صلاة الليل، يخاطب المصلي نفسه ويقول (توبي يا نفسي مادمت الأرض ساكنة).*

*     6+ بل نحن في صلواتنا نلتفت إلي الشياطين وكل قواتهم ونخاطبهم.  فيقول المصلي (ابعدوا عني يا جميع فاعلي الإثم. فإن الرب قد سمع صوت  بكائي.. فليخز وليضطرب جداً جميع أعدائي. وليرتدوا إلي ورائهم بالخزي  سريعاً – هلليويا) (مز6).*


*     فهل نحن نصلي لكل هؤلاء؟ هل نحن نصلي للملائكة وللطبيعة وللناس  ولأنفسنا وللشياطين. حاشا. إنما نحن نخاطبهم أثناء صلاتنا. وهذا أمر مقبول،  وتعليم كتابي. ومن روح المزامير التي قال عنها بولس الرسول (متي اجتمعتم،  فكل واحد له مزمور) (1كو26:14) (مكملين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني  روحية، مترنمين ومرتلين في قلوبكم للرب) (أف19:5) (معلمون ومنذرون بعضكم  بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية) (كو16:3).*

*     ما دمنا نخاطب كل هؤلاء في صلواتنا – حسب تعليم الوحي الإلهي، فليس  خطأ إذن أن نخاطب أمنا العذراء أثناء الصلاة ولا تعتبر هذه المخاطبة صلاة..*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*لماذا خطبت القديسة مريم ليوسف النجار؟  
*

هناك عدة اسئلة تطرح نفسها عن سبب خطبة العذراء ليوسف النجار:

إذا كانت القديسة مريم قد اختارت البتولية فلماذا خطبت ليوسف النجار؟

هل اتفق يوسف النجار مع العذراء أو كان فى نيتها الزواج الفعلى وإنجاب الأطفال؟

ماذا يعنى قول الملاك ليوسف "خذ الصبى وأمه واهرب إلى ارض مصر"؟



والكتاب المقدس والتقليد يجيبان على هذه الأسئلة وغيرها بدقة ووضوح.



1ـ عذراء إلى الأبد:

تتضح نية القديسة مريم من عدم إعتزام الزواج الفعلى واعتزام البتولية كل  ايام حياتها من موقفها عند بشارة الملاك لها بالحبل بالطفل الإلهى. فلما  قال لها الملاك: "ها انت ستحبلين وتلدين أبنآ وتسمينه يسوع".

سألت هى الملاك فى دهشة واستغراب قائلة:

"كيف يكون لى هذا وانا لا أعرف رجلاً"؟

وسؤال العذراء هذا يؤكد بما لا يدع مجالاً من الشك انها لم تفكر فى الزواج  والإنجاب مطلقاً . فلو كانت قد اعتزمت الزواج من يوسف لما كانت قد سألت  الملاك هذا السؤال على الإطلاق بل لأعتقدت أن هذا (الحبل) سيتم بعد الدخول  الفعلى بيوسف خاصة وانها مخطوبة له. ولكن سؤالها يؤكد إنها لم تفكر فى  الزواج والحبل مطلقاً. ومما يؤكد ذلك أن سؤالها للملاك يشبه أستفسار زكريا  الكاهن عندما بشره الملاك بحبل زوجته وإنجابها ليوحنا المعمدان فقال "كيف  اعلم هذا لأنى شيخ وإمرأتى متقدمة فى أيامها" وكذلك إستغراب سارة وضحكها  عندما بشر الرب ابراهيم بولادة اسحق "وكان إبراهيم وسارة شيخين متقدمين فى  الأيام. وقد انقطع ان يكون لسارة عادة كالنساء. فضحكت سارة فى باطنها قائلة  أبعد فنائى يكون لى تنعيم وسيدى قد شاخ.. ضحكت سارة قائلة أفبالحقيقه ألد  وانا قد شيخت".

زكريا استغرب واندهش من بشارة الملاك لأن زوجته كانت عاقراً كما إنهما قد  شاخا وهناك استحالة حتى فى مجرد التفكير فى الإنجاب بحسب المقاييس البشرية  وكذلك سارة. زكريا استفسر من الملاك عن كيفية حدوث ذلك غير مصدق وسارة ضحكت  غير مصدقة والقديسة مريم اندهشت واستغربت "كيف يكون لى هذا وانا لست اعرف  رجلاً"؟ .

زكريا وسارة لم يصدقا مطلقاً قبل البشارة انهما سينجبان وبعد البشارة شكا  لأن الطبيعة تقول أن هذا محال والعذراء مريم استغربت حدوث الحبل والولادة  لإنها نذرت البتولية،

فكان المعجزة ان الشيوخ ـ إبراهيم وسارة وزكريا واليصابات ـ ينجبون اسحق  ويوحنا والعذراء تحبل وتلد الإله المتجسد وتظل عذراء إلى الأبد. فأمنت  العذراء على الفور قائلة: "هوذا أنا امة الرب ليكن لى كقولك".

قال القديس اغسطينوس

"بالتأكيد ما كانت تنطق بهذا (كيف يكون لى هذا..) ولم يوجد نذر مسبق بأن تقدم بتوليتها لله وقد وضعت فى قلبها ان تحققه".

وقال ذهبى الفم

"كيف يكون لى هذا وانا لا أعرف رجلآ، ليس شكاً بل أستفساراً وهو دليل على انها أعتزمت البتوليه" .

وقال القديس امبروسيوس

"لم ترفض مريم الإيمان بكلام الملاك ولا اعتذرت عن قبوله بل أبدت أستعدادها  له، أما عبارة: "كيف يكون هذا"؟ فلا تنم عن الشك فى الأمر قط إنما تساؤل  عن كيفية إتمام الأمر…لأنها تحاول ان تجد حلاً للقضية.. فمن حقها ان تعرف  كيف تتم الولادة الإعجازية العجيبة".



2ـ لماذا خبطت مريم ليوسف؟



بشر الملاك مريم انها ستحبل بقوة الروح القدس وبدون زرع بشر وإنها ستلد  القدوس، فماذا يقول عنها الناس عندما يجدونها حامل وهى غير متزوجة؟  والأجابة هى إنها ستتهم بالزنا وترجم حتى الموت، حسب الشريعة. أو ان يقوم  الجنين بإعلان حقيقة الوهيته بقوات وعجائب كما سجد له المعمدان وهو جنين فى  بطن أمه ،

ولكن السر الإلهى، سر التجسد كان لابد يخفى عن الشيطان الذى لو علم به  وتيقن منه لكان، على الأقل، قد حاول ان يفسر عمل الفداء ومن ثم يحاول  تعطيله. لكن الشيطان لم يعلم هذه الحقيقة، حقيقة الحبل الإلهى ـ إلا بعد  القيامة وحلول الروح القدس.

قال القديس اغناطيوس

"أما رئيس هذا العالم فقد جهل بتولية العذراء وايلاها وكذلك موت الرب".

ويرى العلامة اوريجانوس بأن وجود خطيب او رجل لمريم ينزع كل شك من جهتها عندما يظهر الحمل عليها".

قال القديس امبروسيوس عن خطبة العذراء ليوسف

"ربما لكى لا يظن إنها زانية. ولقد وصفها الكتاب بصفتين فى أن واحد، انها  زوجة وعذراء. فهى عذراء لأنها لم تعرف رجلاً، وزوجة تحفظ مما قد يشوب  سمعتها، فأنتفاخ بطنها يشير إلى فقدان بتوليتها (فى نظر الناس). هذا وقد  اختار الرب ان يشك فى نسبه الحقيقى عن ان يشكوا فى طهارة أمه لم يجد داعياً  للكشف عن شخصه على حساب سمعة والدته" .

ويضيف "هناك سببآ أخر لا يمكن اغفاله وهو ان رئيس هذا العالم لم يكتشف  بتولية العذراء فهو إذا رأها مع رجلها، لم يشك فى المولود منها، وقد شاء  الرب ان ينزع عن رئيس هذا العالم معرفته".


وقد زكر القديس جيروم عدة اسباب لخطبة مريم ليوسف

اولاً: لكى ينسب (المسيح) للقديس يوسف قريب القديسة مريم، فيظهر إنه المسيا الموعود به من نسل داود من سبط يهوذا.


ثانياً: لكى لا تُرجم القديسة مريم طبقاً للشريعة الموسوية كزانية، فقد  سلمها الرب للقديس البار الذى عرف بر خطيبته وأكد له الملاك سر حبلها  بالمسيا المخلص


ثالثاً: لكى تجد القديسة معها من يعزيها خاصة اثناء هروبها من مصر.


قال ذهبى الفم:

"مع العلم ان عذراوية مريم كانت سرآ مخفيآ عن الشيطان مثل امر صلبه".

قال الأنبا بولس البوشى:

"ذكر انها خطبت ليوسف لكى ما يخفى الرب تدبير التجسد عن الشيطان. لأن  النبوه تذكر بأن العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً ويدعوا اسمه عمانوئيل. ولهذا كانت  البشارة بعد خروج السيدة العذراء من الهيكل إلى بيت يوسف ليخفى سر الحبل  فى ذلك".

قال العلامة يوحنا الدمشقى:

"ولما كان عدو خلاصنا يترصد العذارى لسبب نبؤة اشعياء القائل "ها العذراء… "  . ولكن لكى يصطاد الحكماء بخدعتهم" ـ فلكى يخدع المتباهى دوماً بحكمته ـ  دفع الكهنة بالصبية للزواج من يوسف، وكان ذلك "كتاب جديد مختوم لمن يعرف  الكتابة". فأصبح الزواج حصناً للعذراء وخدعه لمترصد العذارى" .

قال القديس أغريغوريوس الصانع العجائب:

"أرسل جبرائيل إلى عذراء مخطوبة لكنها لم تتحد معه، إنها مخطوبة ولكنها لم  تمس. لماذا كانت مخطوبة؟ حتى لا يدرك الشرير (الشيطان) السر قبل الأوان فقد  كان عارفاً ان الملك سيأتى من عذراء إذ سمع ما جاء فى اشعياء … وكان يهتم  ان يعرف العذراء ويتهمها بالعار، لهذا جاء الرب من عذراء مخطوبة حتى يفسد  حيل الشيطان لأن المخطوبة مرتبطة بمن سيكون رجلها".

3ـ كيف تمت خطبة العذراء مريم ليوسف؟

وندرس هنا ثلاث نقط:

1ـ كيفية اتمام الخطبة والزواج فى بنى إسرائيل وقت ميلاد المسيح.

2ـ متى تمت خطبة العذراء مريم ليوسف.

3ـ هل كان يوسف النجار فتى أم شيخ؟


يقول التقليد والأباء ان الخطبة كانت تتم، حسب عادة اليهود، رسميآ أمام  الكهنة، والشريعة تعتبر المخطوبة كالمتزوجة تمامآ ـ عا العلاقات الزوجية،  وتدعى زوجة وتصبح أرمله ان مات خطيبها وتتمتع بجميع الحقوق المالية إن مات  خطيبها او طلقت منه، ولايمكن ان يتخلى عنها خطيبها إلا بكتاب الطلاق،  كالزوجة تماماً، وإذا زنت تعتبر خائنة لزوجها وتعامل معاملة الخائنة وليس  معاملة العذراء الغير مرتبطة برجل.

ويروى التقليد ان العذراء مريم خطبت ليوسف رسمياً أًمام كهنة اليهود بعقد  رسمى وكما يروى الكتاب والتقليد أيضاً فقد احتفظ بها فى بيته فى الناصره.  فكانت فى نظر بنى إسرائيل خطيبته، وإمرأته، فهو رجلها، وقال له الملاك: "لا  تخف ان تأخذ مريم أمرأتك".

قال ذهبى الفم:

"وهنا يدعوا الخطيبة زوجة كما تعود الكتاب ان يدعوا المخطوبين أزواج قبل  الزواج، وماذا تعنى "تأخذ"؟ اى تحفظها فى بيتك لأنه بالنية قد أخرجها، احفظ  هذه التى أخرجتها كما قد عهد بها إليك من قبل الله وليس من قبل والديها".

اما متى تمت خطبة العذراء مريم ليوسف، فهذا يتضح من الزمن المستخدم فى  اللغة اليونانية فى قوله "كانت مريم مخطوبة ليوسف" والذى يبين أن الخطبة  كانت قد تمت حديثاً جداً وبما قبل ظهور الملاك لها بأيام قليلة جداً. وهذا  مايبين قصد الله من خطبة العذراء ليوسف، فقد خطبت قبل الوقت المعين للبشارة  بوقت قليل، لتصبح تحت حماية رجل، ولأنها نذرت بتوليته إلى الأبد فقد عاش  معها يوسف النجار التى تجمع التقاليد على إنه كان شيخاً وعاش معها فى حالة  قداسه كامله.

قال تاتيان عن علاقة يوسف بمريم العذراء:

"كان يسكن معها فى قداسة".

مما سبق يتضح ان ما تصوره بعض الأفلام الأوربية وماتدعيه بعض الطوائف  المتطرفه عن صبا مريم ويوسف أو عن وجود نية للزواج بينهما لا أساس له من  الصحة سواء عقلياً او تاريخياً او كتابياً.

4ـ خذ الصبى وأمة


هناك نقطة هامة فى بحث العلاقة بين القديسة مريم ويوسف النجار وهى إننا لا  نجد نصاً واحداً فى الكتاب خاصة بعد ميلاد الطفل الإلهى يشير او يشتم منه  اى صله زواجية بين يوسف النجار والعذراء بل على العكس تماما فبعد الميلاد  يخاطب الملاك يوسف ويقول له قم وخذ الصبي وأمة وأهرب إلى ارض مصر"ومتى  الإنجيلى يقول "فقام وأخذ الصبى وأمه"ثم يخاطبه الملاك فى مصر أيضاَ  قائلاً: "قم خذ الصبى وأمه واذهب إلى ارض إسرائيل.. فقام وأخذ الصبى وأمه  وجاء إلى ارض إسرائيل".

الوحى يخاطبه بالقول "خذ الصبى وأمه" وليس الصبى وزوجتك، مما يدل ويؤكد انه  لم يصبح زوجآ فعليآ بعد ميلاد الطفل الإلهى وانه لم يكن له اى صله زواجيه  بها وإلا لكان قال له "خذ الصبى وزوجتك" وليس "الصبى وأمه".

ولكن قول الملاك هذا وتأكيد الإنجيلى يؤكدان ان مهمة يوسف كخطيب وزوج قد  نجحت فى حماية العذراء من الأتهام بالزنا كانت مهمة شرعية وظاهرية أمام  الناس ولأخفاء سر التجسد والفداء عن الشيطان وليست علاقه زواجيه.

بل ان ذلك يؤكد لا لبس فيه ولا غموض أن يوسف كان رجلاً باراً من تهمة الزنا  وعقوبة الرجم فصار زوجاً لها على الورق وأمام بنى إسرائيل فقط، وأيضاً  للهروب بالصبى وأمه إلى مصر ثم العودة إلى إسرائيل والسكن فى الناصرة  وإعطاء الصبى اسم يوسف كأب أمام الناس بالإضافة إلى حرفة النجارة فقيل عنه:

"وهو (يسوع) على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف".

"يسوع ابن يوسف الذى من الناصرة".

"أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذى نحن عارفون بأبية وأمه".

"أليس هذا ابن النجار".

قال ذهبى الفم

"وقال الملاك ليوسف "خذ الصبى وأمه" ولم يقل له "زوجتك" هذا الكلام بعد  الولادة يثبت إنها لم تعد زوجه له بعد ولادة المسيح بل علاقتها مازالت مع  المسيح وليست معه".

وقال القديس باسيليوس

"ان المسيحيون لا يطيقون أن يسمعوا بزواج العذراء بعد ولادة السيد المسيح لأنه على خلاف ما تسلموه من آبائهم".


القس : عبد المسيح أبو الخير
كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الاثريه بمسطرد​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*يوسف‏ ‏زميل‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏في‏ ‏رحلتها‏ ‏مع‏ ‏المسيح*
 *للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس*



 لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏إذن‏ ‏مجرد‏ ‏زوج‏ ‏شرعي‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏يحميها‏ ‏من‏  ‏أقاويل‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏واتهاماتهم‏-‏وإن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏زواجهما‏ ‏من‏ ‏طراز‏  ‏ذلك‏(‏الزواج‏ ‏البتولي‏)-‏لكنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏مصاحبا‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏العذراء‏  ‏ورفيقا‏ ‏لها‏ ‏في‏ ‏رحلتها‏ ‏الطويلة‏ ‏مع‏ ‏ابنها‏ ‏وسيدها‏ ‏يسوع‏  ‏المسيح‏.


 ‏لقد‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هو‏(‏الرجل‏ ‏المسئول‏)‏عن‏ ‏العائلة‏ ‏المقدسة‏,‏وكان‏ ‏هو‏  (‏العائل‏) ‏لها‏ ‏أدبيا‏ ‏وماديا‏.‏وكان‏ ‏يشتغل‏  ‏نجارا‏(‏متي‏13:55),(‏مرقس‏6:3) ‏ليقوم‏ ‏بأود‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأسرة‏  ‏المباركة‏.


 ‏وهذا‏ ‏شرف‏ ‏جزيل‏ ‏وبركة‏ ‏عظيمة‏ ‏ليوسف‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يأكل‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏يسوع‏  ‏المسيح‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏الطهور‏ ‏من‏ ‏ثمر‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏وكد‏ ‏يديه‏.


 ‏وإذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏إسحق‏ ‏قد‏ ‏قال‏ ‏لابنه‏ ‏الأكبراصنع‏ ‏لي‏ ‏أطعمة‏ ‏كما‏  ‏أحب‏ ‏وائتني‏ ‏بها‏ ‏لآكل‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏تباركك‏ ‏نفسي‏(‏التكوين‏27:4, 19, 31,  25),


 ‏فكم‏ ‏نال‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏النجار‏ ‏من‏ ‏بركات‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تحصي؟


 ‏!‏فهو‏ (‏الأب‏ ‏الاعتباري‏)‏للسيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏عاله‏ ‏صغيرا‏,‏وقد‏  ‏نال‏ ‏الشرف‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يرقي‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏شرف‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏أكل‏  ‏المسيح‏ ‏من‏ ‏ثمر‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏يديه‏,‏لا‏ ‏أكلة‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏كما‏ ‏طلب‏ ‏إسحق‏  ‏من‏ ‏ولده‏ ‏الأكبر‏,


 ‏بل‏ ‏لقد‏ ‏استمر‏ ‏يعول‏ ‏العائلة‏ ‏المقدسة‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏توفاه‏  ‏الله‏,‏وكان‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏قد‏ ‏بلغ‏ ‏السادسة‏ ‏عشرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏تاريخ‏  ‏ظهوره‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجسد‏.‏



 لقد‏ ‏رعي‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مدة‏ ‏الحمل‏ ‏وما‏  ‏قبلها‏,‏بحنان‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏البار‏ ‏الوفي‏,‏وكفل‏ ‏لها‏ ‏كل‏ ‏أسباب‏  ‏الراحة‏ ‏الروحية‏ ‏والنفسية‏ ‏والجسدية‏.

 ‏وقد‏ ‏صحبها‏ ‏ورافقها‏ ‏ولازمها‏ ‏وزاملها‏ ‏في‏ ‏رحلتها‏ ‏الشاقة‏ ‏وهي‏  ‏حامل‏ ‏في‏ ‏أواخر‏ ‏شهرها‏ ‏التاسع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏لحم‏,‏مدينة‏ ‏داود‏  ‏التي‏ ‏بإقليم‏ ‏اليهودية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ينتميان‏ ‏إليها‏ ‏معا‏,‏لأنهما‏  ‏الاثنينمن‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏داود‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏عشيرته‏(‏لوقا‏2:4),(1:27).


 ‏وقد‏ ‏شاء‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يصدر‏ ‏مرسوم‏ ‏أغسطس‏ ‏قيصر‏ ‏بإجراء‏ ‏تسجيل‏  ‏لسكان‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏كله‏...‏فذهب‏ ‏الجميع‏ ‏لتسجيل‏ ‏أسمائهم‏,‏كل‏ ‏واحد‏  ‏في‏ ‏مدينته‏.‏ومن‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏ذهب‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏من‏ ‏مدينة‏ ‏الناصرة‏  ‏التي‏ ‏بالجليل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مدينة‏ ‏داود‏ ‏المسماة‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏لحم‏ ‏التي‏  ‏باليهودية‏,‏ليسجل‏ ‏اسمه‏ ‏مع‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏خطيبته‏ ‏التي‏ ‏كانت‏  ‏حبلي‏(‏لوقا‏2:1-5) ‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏ركبت‏ ‏حمارا‏ ‏لتقطع‏  ‏المسافة‏ ‏الطويلة‏,‏وهي‏ ‏حامل‏,‏من‏ ‏الناصرة‏ ‏بإقليم‏ ‏الجليل‏ ‏في‏  ‏شمال‏ ‏فلسطين‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏لحم‏ ‏بإقليم‏ ‏اليهودية‏ ‏في‏  ‏الجنوب‏,‏ولابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يرعاها‏ ‏بحدبه‏ ‏وعنايته‏ ‏ممسكا‏  ‏كالعادة‏ ‏بمقود‏ ‏الحمار‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏يسير‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جانبها‏ ‏يؤنسها‏  ‏ويشجعها‏ ‏ويسندها‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏الأخيرة‏ ‏لحملها‏.


 ‏وقد‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏وصولهما‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏حان‏ ‏هنالك‏ ‏موعد‏ ‏ولادتها‏ ‏فنزلا‏  ‏بفندق‏.‏وشاء‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏لهما‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏في‏  ‏الفندق‏,‏فأقاما‏ ‏في‏ ‏حظيرة‏ ‏للمواشيفولدت‏ ‏ابنها‏..‏وقمطته‏  ‏وأضجعته‏ ‏في‏ ‏مذود‏ ‏إذ‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏لهما‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏في‏  ‏الفندق‏(‏لوقا‏2:6, 7).


 ‏ويمكننا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نتصور‏ ‏معاناة‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏مع‏ ‏مريم‏,‏وهي‏  ‏متعبة‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏جاءها‏ ‏المخاض‏,‏وليس‏ ‏لهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏الزحام‏ ‏العظيم‏  ‏بمناسبة‏ ‏التسجيل‏ ‏العام‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏لينزلا‏ ‏فيه‏,‏ولتلد‏ ‏فيه‏  ‏مولودها‏ ‏الإلهي‏,‏ولابد‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏ذهب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏ليحضر‏ ‏لها‏  ‏قابلة‏ ‏لتساعدها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏استقبال‏ ‏وليدها‏ ‏الإلهي‏.


 ‏وتقول‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏مصادرنا‏ ‏الكنسية‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏حضرت‏ ‏معه‏  ‏القابلة‏ ‏سالومي‏ ‏وجداها‏ ‏قد‏ ‏وضعت‏ ‏جنينها‏,‏فلما‏ ‏اقتربت‏ ‏منها‏  ‏لتلمسها‏ ‏يبست‏ ‏يداها‏ ‏فانذهلت‏,‏لكنها‏ ‏إذ‏ ‏لمست‏ ‏الطفل‏ ‏الإلهي‏  ‏عادت‏ ‏يداها‏ ‏سليمتين‏.‏


 ولما‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏ملاك‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏للرعاة‏ ‏بالبادية‏ ‏وبشرهم‏ ‏بالفرح‏ ‏العظيم‏  ‏بميلاد‏ ‏المخلص‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏الرب‏,‏وظهرت‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الملاك‏  ‏كوكبة‏ ‏من‏ ‏جند‏ ‏السماء‏ ‏يسبحون‏ ‏الله‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏ذهبت‏ ‏عنهم‏  ‏الملائكة‏ ‏منطلقة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏ ‏قال‏ ‏الرعاة‏ ‏بعضهم‏ ‏لبعض‏:‏هلموا‏  ‏الآن‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏لحم‏ ‏لنبصر‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الحدث‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أنبأنا‏ ‏به‏  ‏الرب‏.

 ‏ثم‏ ‏جاءوا‏ ‏مسرعين‏ ‏فوجدن‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏ويوسف‏ ‏والطفل‏ ‏مضجعا‏ ‏في‏  ‏المذود‏(‏لوقا‏2:10-16).‏ولابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏انفعل‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏بما‏ ‏شهد‏  ‏به‏ ‏الرعاة‏,‏وقد‏ ‏تعجب‏ ‏مبهورا‏ ‏معكل‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏سمعوا‏ ‏الرعاة‏  ‏مما‏ ‏قالوه‏ ‏لهم‏(‏لوقا‏2:18).


 ‏ولقد‏ ‏سمع‏ ‏بأذنيه‏ ‏ما‏ ‏قاله‏ ‏سمعان‏ ‏الشيخ‏ ‏وحنة‏ ‏بنت‏ ‏فنوئيل‏  ‏حينما‏ ‏صعد‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏ومريم‏ ‏بالطفل‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏تمت‏  ‏أيام‏ ‏التطهير‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مقتضي‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏,‏وهي‏ ‏أربعون‏ ‏يوما‏  ‏لميلاد‏ ‏الطفل‏ ‏الإلهي‏,‏ودخلا‏ ‏به‏ ‏الهيكل‏,‏ليقدماه‏  ‏للرب‏,‏وليقدما‏ ‏الذبيحة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تقرضها‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏الرب‏,‏وهي‏ ‏زوجا‏  ‏يمام‏ ‏أو‏ ‏فرخا‏ ‏حمام فكان‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏وأم‏ ‏الطفل‏ ‏يتعجبان‏ ‏مما‏  ‏قيل‏ ‏عنه‏,‏وقد‏ ‏باركهما‏ ‏سمعان‏(‏لوقا‏2:22-34).‏ولما‏ ‏تمموا‏ ‏كل‏  ‏شئ‏ ‏وفقا‏ ‏لشريعة‏ ‏الرب‏,‏رجعوا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مدينتهم‏ ‏الناصرة‏ ‏في‏  ‏الجليل‏(‏لوقا‏2:39).


 ‏ولما‏ ‏أصدر‏ ‏هيرودس‏ ‏أمره‏ ‏بقتل‏ ‏كل‏ ‏الأطفال‏ ‏في‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏لحم‏  ‏وفي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏نواحيها‏,‏ظهر‏ ‏الملاك‏ ‏في‏ ‏حلم‏ ‏ليوسف‏ ‏وأمره‏ ‏أن‏  ‏يأخذ‏ ‏الصبي‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏ويهرب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مصر‏,‏وأن‏ ‏يمكث‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏حتي‏  ‏يقول‏ ‏له‏.‏فقام‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏وأخذ‏ ‏الصبي‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏ليلا‏ ‏وانطلق‏ ‏إلي‏  ‏مصر‏,‏ومكث‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏موت‏ ‏هيرودس‏.


 ‏ولقد‏ ‏أركب‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الحمار‏,‏وفي‏ ‏حضنها‏ ‏ابنها‏  ‏الإلهي‏,‏وأمسك‏ ‏هو‏ ‏بمقود‏ ‏الحمار‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏يمشي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جانب‏ ‏مريم‏  ‏ووليدها‏ ‏يعتني‏ ‏بهما‏ ‏ويحرسهما‏ ‏كمسئول‏ ‏عنهما‏,‏من‏ ‏اللصوص‏  ‏وقطاع‏ ‏الطرق‏,‏ودخل‏ ‏بهما‏ ‏أرض‏ ‏مصر‏,‏وانتقل‏ ‏بهما‏ ‏من‏ ‏مكان‏  ‏إلي‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏في‏ ‏رحلة‏ ‏طويلة‏ ‏شاقة‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكد‏ ‏يستقر‏ ‏بهم‏  ‏المقام‏ ‏في‏ ‏محطة‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏يثير‏ ‏الشيطان‏ ‏عليهم‏ ‏حربا‏,‏فيخرج‏  ‏الكهنة‏ ‏الوثنيون‏ ‏والشعب‏ ‏يطاردونهم‏ ‏ويطردونهم‏ ‏لمدة‏ ‏أربع‏  ‏سنوات‏...‏وفي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏عاني‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏المصير‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏عانته‏ ‏مريم‏  ‏لأنه‏ ‏زاملها‏ ‏في‏ ‏رحلتها‏ ‏وصحبها‏ ‏معه‏,‏وتقاسم‏ ‏معها‏ ‏ما‏  ‏قاسته‏ ‏من‏ ‏ضيق‏ ‏واضطهاد‏,‏واحتمل‏ ‏معها‏ ‏ما‏ ‏احتملته‏ ‏من‏ ‏آلام‏  ‏نفسية‏ ‏وجسدية‏,‏روحية‏ ‏ومادية‏,‏ولم‏ ‏يقاسمها‏ ‏آلامها‏ ‏بغير‏ ‏عمل‏.


 ‏ولكنه‏(‏كرجل‏)‏مسئول‏ ‏جاهد‏ ‏وكافح‏ ‏وناضل‏ ‏وتعب‏,‏عاملا‏ ‏وخادما‏  ‏بفكره‏ ‏وقلبه‏ ‏وبدنه‏,‏وبكل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏له‏ ‏من‏ ‏إمكانات‏  ‏وإمكانيات‏.‏فهو‏ ‏الخادم‏ ‏لسر‏ ‏التجسد‏.


 ‏وإذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏هي‏ ‏الخادم‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏هي‏ ‏التي‏  ‏حملت‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الكلمة‏ ‏في‏ ‏أحشائها‏,‏وأرضعته‏ ‏وربته‏ ‏كأم‏,‏فإن‏  ‏يوسف‏ ‏البار‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الخادم‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏لسر‏ ‏التجسد‏,‏لأنه‏ ‏كان‏  ‏الحارس‏ ‏الأمين‏ ‏والخادم‏ ‏الوفي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏بذل‏ ‏كل‏ ‏جهد‏ ‏يملكه‏  ‏رجل‏ ‏شيخ‏ ‏في‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يوفر‏ ‏كل‏ ‏راحة‏ ‏ممكنة‏ ‏للسيد‏ ‏المسيح‏  ‏ولوالدته‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏الطوباوية‏.‏


 ولقد‏ ‏ظل‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏يقوم‏ ‏بواجباته‏ ‏ومسئولياته‏ ‏كرأس‏  ‏للعائلة‏ ‏المقدسة‏,‏عائلا‏ ‏وحارسا‏ ‏وراعيا‏,‏في‏ ‏الناصرة‏ ‏وأما‏ ‏في‏  ‏مناسبة‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏الفصح‏ ‏فكان‏ ‏يحج‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أورشليم‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏عام‏  ‏مستصحبا‏ ‏معه‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏الطاهرة‏ ‏وابنها‏ ‏الإلهي‏,‏للعبادة‏ ‏في‏  ‏الهيكل‏ ‏وتقديم‏ ‏القرابين‏.‏يقول‏ ‏الإنجيل‏:


 ‏وكان‏ ‏أبواه‏ ‏يذهبان‏ ‏كل‏ ‏سنة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أورشليم‏ ‏في‏ ‏عيد‏  ‏الفصح‏.‏فلما‏ ‏بلغ‏ ‏الثانية‏ ‏عشرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏عمره‏,‏صعدوا‏ ‏إلي‏  ‏أورشليم‏ ‏كما‏ ‏هي‏ ‏العادة‏ ‏في‏ ‏العيد‏,‏حتي‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏رجعا‏ ‏بعد‏  ‏انقضاء‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏العيد‏ ‏بقي‏ ‏الصبي‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏في‏ ‏أورشليم‏,‏وأمه‏  ‏ويوسف‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يعلمان‏.‏وإذا‏ ‏كانا‏ ‏يظنانه‏ ‏ضمن‏ ‏القافلة‏ ‏ظلا‏  ‏مسافرين‏ ‏مسيرة‏ ‏يوم‏,‏ثم‏ ‏راحا‏ ‏يبحثان‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏عند‏ ‏الأقرباء‏  ‏والمعارف‏.‏فلما‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يجداه‏ ‏رجعا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أورشليم‏ ‏يبحثان‏  ‏عنه‏.‏وبعد‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏وجداه‏ ‏في‏ ‏الهيكل‏,‏جالسا‏ ‏في‏ ‏حلقة‏  ‏العلماء‏,‏يستمع‏ ‏إليهم‏ ‏ويسألهم‏.‏وكان‏ ‏كل‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يسمعونه‏  ‏مشدوهين‏ ‏من‏ ‏علمه‏ ‏وأجوبته‏.‏فلما‏ ‏أبصراه‏ ‏انذهلا‏,‏وقالت‏ ‏له‏  ‏أمه‏:‏لماذا‏ ‏فعلت‏ ‏بنا‏ ‏هكذا‏ ‏يا‏ ‏بني؟فها‏ ‏هوذا‏ ‏أبوك‏ ‏وأنا‏  ‏كنا‏ ‏نبحث‏ ‏عنك‏ ‏معذبين‏.‏فقال‏ ‏لهما‏:‏ولماذا‏ ‏تبحثان‏ ‏عني؟ألا‏  ‏تعلمان‏ ‏أنني‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أكون‏ ‏فيما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏لأبي؟فلم‏ ‏يفهما‏  ‏الكلام‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قال‏ ‏لهما‏.‏ثم‏ ‏عاد‏ ‏معهما‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الناصرة‏,‏وكان‏  ‏طائعا‏ ‏لهما‏(‏لوقا‏2:41-51).‏


 ولئن‏ ‏دلت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏القصة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏مما‏ ‏بذله‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏البار‏ ‏من‏  ‏جهود‏ ‏مضنية‏ ‏في‏ ‏خدمة‏ ‏سيده‏ ‏وسيدنا‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏والسيدة‏  ‏المباركة‏ ‏والدته‏ ‏العذراء‏,‏فإنما‏ ‏تدل‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مبلغ‏ ‏ما‏  ‏ناله‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏من‏ ‏شرف‏ ‏وكرامه‏ ‏بمصاحبة‏ ‏رب‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏وملازمته‏ ‏له‏  ‏ملازمة‏ ‏تامة‏ ‏ورصد‏ ‏كل‏ ‏قواه‏ ‏الروحية‏ ‏والبدنية‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏قدميه‏  ‏ويكفي‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏كرامة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يذكر‏ ‏الإنجيل‏ ‏عنه‏,‏أن‏ ‏يسوع‏  ‏المسيح‏ ‏كان‏ ‏طائعا‏ ‏له‏ ‏ولمريم‏ ‏أمه‏.‏فمبارك‏ ‏يوسف‏  ‏البار‏,‏ومباركة‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏ومسيرته‏.‏إنه‏(‏الرجل‏) ‏الأولي‏ ‏في‏ ‏خدمة‏  ‏رب‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏فلتشملنا‏ ‏شفاعته‏ ‏وبركته‏ ‏مع‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏الطاهرة‏  ‏مريم‏ ‏آمين‏.‏​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*كتاب اللاهوت المقارن (1) لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*    - إكرام السيدة العذراء*

*



*

*     يكفي قولها الذي سجله الإنجيل (هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبني)  (لو48:1). وعبارة (جميع الأجيال) تعني أن تطويب العذراء هو عقيدة هامة  استمرت من الميلاد وستبقي إلي آخر الزمان.*

*   ولعل من عبارات إكرام العذراء التي  سجلها الكتاب أيضاً قول القديسة  اليصابات لها (وهي شيخة في عمر أمها تقريباً): (من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم  ربي إلي. هوذا حين صار سلامك في أذني، أرتكض الجنين في بطني) (لو44:1).  والعجيب هنا في عظمة العذراء، أنه لما سمعت اليصابات سلام مريم أمتلأت  اليصابات من الروح القدس (لو41:1). مجرد سماعها صوت القديسة العذراء، جعلها  تمتلئ من الروح القدس.*


*     والعذراء لم تنل الكرامة فقط من البشر، وإنما أيضاً من الملائكة. وهذا  واضح في تحية الملاك جبرائيل لها بقوله (السلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة.  الرب معك. مباركة أنت في النساء) (لو28:1). وعبارة(مباركة أنت في النساء)  تكررت أيضاً في تحية القديسة اليصابات لها (لو43:1).*

*     ونلاحظ أن أسلوب مخاطبة الملاك للعذراء فيه تبجيل أكثر من أسلوبه في مخاطبة زكريا الكاهن (لو13:1).*


*     وهنا نبوءات كثيرة في الكتاب تنطبق علي السيدة العذراء، ومنها (قامت  الملكة عن يمينك أيها الملك) (مز9:45). وفي نفس المزمور يقول عنها الوحي  الإلهي (كل مجد ابنة الملك من داخل) (مز13:45). فهي إذن ملكة وابنة الملك..  ولذلك فإن الكنيسة القبطية في أيقوناتها الخاصة بالعذراء، تصورها كملكة  متوجة، وتجعل مكانها باستمرار عن يمين السيد المسيح له المجد.*

*     والكنيسة تمدح العذراء في ألحانها قائلة (نساء كثيرات نلن كرامات. ولم  تنل مثلك واحدة منهن). وهذه العبارة مأخوذة من الكتاب (أم29:31).*


*     والسيدة العذراء هي شهوة الأجيال كلها، فهي التي استطاع نسلها أن يسحق رأس الحية) محققاً أول وعد لله بالخلاص (تك15:3).*

*     والعذراء من حيث هي أم المسيح، يمكن أن أمومتها تنطبق علي كل ألقاب السيد المسيح.*

*     فالمسيح هو النور الحقيقي (يو9:1). وهو الذي قال عن نفسه (أنا هو نور  العالم) (يو12:8). إذن تكون أمه العذراء هي أم النور. أو هي أم النور  الحقيقي.*

*     وما دام المسيح قدوساً (لو53:1) تكون هي القدوس  وما دام هو المخلص،  حسبما قيل للرعاة (ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب)  (لو11:2). وحسب أسمه (يسوع) أي مخلص، لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم (مت21:1).  إذن تكون العذراء هي أم المخلص.*

*     ومادام المسيح هو الله (يو1:1) (رو5:9) (يو28:20). إذن تكون العذراء هي والدة الإله.*

*     ومادام هو الرب، حسب قول اليصابات عن العذراء (أم ربي) (لو43:1). إذن  تكون العذراء هي أم الرب. وبنفس القياس هي أم عمانوئيل (مت23:1) وهي أم  الكلمة المتجسد (يو14:1).*


*     وإن كانت العذراء هي أم المسيح، فمن باب أولى تكون أماً روحية  لجميع  المسيحيين. ويكفي أن السيد المسيح وهو علي الصليب، قال عن العذراء للقديس  يوحنا الرسول الحبيب (هذه أمك) (يو27:19) .*
* فإن كانت أماً لهذا الرسول الذي يخاطبنا بقوله يا أولادي (1يو1:2).  فبالتالي تكون العذراء هي أم لنا جميعاً. وتكون عبارة (أختنا) لا تستحق  الرد. فمن غير المعقول ولا المقبول أن تكون أماً للمسيح وأختاً لأحد أبنائه  المؤمنين باسمه..!*


*     إن من يكرم أم المسيح، إنما يكرم المسيح نفسه. وإن كان إكرام الأم هو  أول وصية بوعد(أف2:6) (خر12:20) (تث16:5). أفلا نكرم العذراء أمنا وأم  المسيح وأم أبائنا الرسل؟! هذه التي  قال لها الملاك (الروح القدس يحل  عليك، وقوة العلي تظللك. لذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله)  (لو35:1). هذه التي طوبتها القديسة اليصابات بقولها (طوبى للتي آمنت أن يتم  ما قيل لها من قبل الرب) (لو45:1). والتي جميع الأجيال تطوبها..*


*     وعبارة (مباركة أنت في النساء) التي قيلت لها من الملاك جبرائيل ومن  القديسة اليصابات، تعني أنها إذا قورنت بكل نساء العالم، تكون هي المباركة  فيهم، لأنه لم تنل واحدة منهن مجداً نالته العذراء في التجسد الإلهي.  ولا  شك أن الله قد اختارها من بين كل نساء العالم، لصفات فيها لم تكن تتوافر في  واحد منهن.*

*     ومن هنا يظهر علو مكانتها وإرتفاعها. لذلك لقبها اشعياء النبي بلقب (سحابة) أثناء مجيئها إلي مصر (أش1:19).*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

صلبااااان العذراء

لقد تحملت سيدتنا العديد من الصلبان في حياتها لايستطيع اي شخص ان يتحملها  سوي ثمرة حشاها رب المجد يسوع .تعالوا بنا نرتب تلك الصلبان التي عاشتها  سيدتنا منذ نعومة اظافرها حتي تنيحها واصعاد جسدها الطاهر


الصليب الاول


تصورو اخوتي الاعزاء ان يمكن ان ينتزع طفلة عمرها سنتان من حضن والديها وهي  مازالت تحتاج الي رعايتهم لكي تودع في الهيكل للعبادة فقط يالا عظم محبتك  يا مريم ووفاء والديك بالوعد لتقديمك نذيرة للرب طفلة عمرها سنتان تحتاج  للهو والمرح تخدم في هيكل الله في مخافة وهيبة.فطوباك يامريم

الصليب الثاني


بعدما تحملت سيدتنا صليب فراق اهلها وتكيفت مع الحياة الجديدة في الهيكل  لمدة عشرة سنوات ياتي الكهنة ليخبروها انها لايوجد مكان لها في الهيكل  وانها لابد ان تتزوج بعد عشرة سنوات متعبدة للرب في الهيكل لاتعرف شئ سوي  الصلاة تخرج الي حياة اخري لم تقررها بملئ اردتها وبل انها مشيئة الله وهي  سعيدة وشاكرة.طوباك يا مريم



الصليب الثالث



يقرر الكهنة انها لابد ان تتزوج من شيخ كهل وهو يوسف النجار وياليت هذا العريس لدية من المميزات المادية او الصحية لتلك العروس
فهذا الشيخ عندة اكثر من تسعين عام وليس لدية عوائد مادية فهو نجار يقتات  يومة وكفي بل يحتاج الي من يخدمة وهذة المهمة لتلك العذراء التي عاشت  حياتها في خدمة الله وليس البشر.فطوباك يا مريم



الصليب الرابع


مطلوب من تلك العذراء التي عاشت في اقدس منطقة في اسرائيل ان تنتقل للعيش  في اكثر مناطق اسرائيل خطية وهي الناصرة وكان معروف ان تلك المنطقة لا تخرج  شئ صالح اطلاقا
فكيف لتلك الطاهرة ان تحافظ علي نقائها في ظل تلك الظروف ولكن انها المختارة فطوباك يامريم



الصليب الخامس



عندما جاءها الملاك بالبشارة المفرحة لم تخبر يوسف النجار ولكنها احتفظت  بالموضوع سرا بينها وبين خالقها فهي ستصبح ام العلي اي عقل يمكن ان يتصور  هذا
وهو الامر الذي جعل يوسف النجار ينظر لها نظرات قاسية علي انها خاطئة لانها  ظهرت معالم الحمل المقدس عليها بعد مجيئها من زيارة اليصابات نسيبتها  ولكنها لم تفتح فاها لتدافع عن نفسها واحتفظت بالبشارة المفرحة حتي جاء  ملاك الرب الي يوسف النجار واخبرة برسالة الخلاص فندم يوسف النجار علي ظنة  في تلك البتول.فطوباك يامريم



الصليب السادس



فها تلك العذراء الحاملة سيد الكون جاء وقت ولادتها وتريد ان تضع بكرها  تصورو يا اخوة ام تريد ان تفرح بوليدها البكر اي ام في عصرنا تقيم احتفالية  عظيمة
اما امنا العذراء فكانت اخر امالها ان تجد مكان تضع فية وليدها وعندما كانت  تطرق علي البيوت كانوا يطردوها عندما وجدت لم تجد سوي مزود للبهائم(زريبة  في عصرنا)
ام الله القدير لاتجد سوي مزود لتلد فية فما هذا التكريم ايها العلي الذي  اعطيتة لامك ولنفسك ان تولد في مزود حقير ولكن حاشا فالهنا يريد ان يعلمنا  فضيلة الاتضاع.فطوباك يا مريم



الصليب السابع


فما ان ارتاحت ام النور من الالام الولادة حتي تضطر ان تترك بيتها وتهرب هي ويوسف النجار
والطفل يسوع الذي لم يتجاوز السنتين وترحل ليس من بلد الي اخري انما من دولة الي اخري
وكانت وسائل المواصلات في هذا الوقت صعبة جدا.فطوباك يامريم



الصليب الثامن


هذا الصليب هو احتمال مشقة السفر علي حمار هل يمكن ان نتصور ان نسافر من  قرية الي اخري علي حمار في وقتنا هذا وليس من دولة الي اخري واجتياز جبال  وصحاري ليس لها حد
والتعرض لمخاطر الطريق من سرقة ووحوش وغيرها.طوباك يامريم




الصليب التاسع


وهو مواجهة المعاملة السيئة التي عاملها بها اهل مصر حيث كان حينما يمر  الصبي من اي بلد في مصر كانت اصنام تلك البلد تقع علي وجوهها خائفة من ذاك  الطفل الملك فكان سكان تلك البلد يعتبرون ان هذة العائلة المقدسة موضع شئم  حيث وقعت الاصنام ومن هنا كانت سيدتنا ويوسف النجار والهنا يسوع يواجهون  اسؤ اشكال المعالمة في ارض غربتهم.طوباك يا مريم



الصليب العاشر


الاوهو تكرار نفس رحلة العناء للرجوع الي اسرائيل مرة اخري بعد موت هيرودس  الرجوع الصعب من اسيوط جنوبا الي الناصرة شمالا يالا عظم احتمالك يا ام  الله تسافري علي حمار وانت ام
تخشي علي صغيرها من بطش الطريق وتفكر سوي في حمايتة.طوباك يا مريم
*

هذا الموضوع من علي لسان احد شيوخ جبل الانبا انطونيوس * ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

السيدة العذراء
 {للبابا شنودة الثالث}

 الفهرس

 أمنا القديسة العذراء

 أقدم كنائس باسمها

 عظمة العذراء

 حياة أحاطت بها المعجزات

 صوم العذراء

 أعياد العذراء

 1- عيد البشارة بميلادها

 2- عيد ميلاد العذراء

 3- عيد دخولها الهيكل

 4- عيد مجيئها إلي مصر

 5- عيد نياحة العذراء

 6- العيد الشهري للعذراء

 7- عيد صعود جسدها إلي السماء

 8- عيد معجزتها (حالة الحديد)

 9- عيد ظهورها في الزيتون

 العذراء مريم في عقيدة الكنيسة

 ألقاب العذراء ورموزها

 أ: ألقاب من حيث عظمتها وصلتها بالله

 ب: ألقابها ورموزها من حيث أمومتها للسيد المسيح

 فضائل العذراء

 - حياة الإتضاع

 - حياة التسليم

 - حياة الإحتمال

 - الإيمان وعدم التذمر

 - الصمت والصلاة والتأمل

 - فضائل أخري

 تطويب العذراء

 أيقونة العذراء


 أمنا القديسة العذراء

 لا توجد امرأة تنبأ عنها الأنبياء واهتم بها الكتاب مثل مريم العذراء ...  رموز عديدة عنها في العهد القديم وكذلك سيرتها وتسبحتها والمعجزات في العهد  الجديد.

 وما أكثر التمجيدات والتأملات التي وردت عن العذراء في كتب الأباء ... وما  أمجد الألقاب التي تلقبها بها الكنيسة ، مستوحاة من روح الكتاب.

 إنها أمنا كلنا وسيدتنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا الملكة القائمة عن يمين الملك  العذراء الدائمة البتولية الطاهرة المملوءة نعمة القديسة مريم ، الأم  القادرة المعينة الرحيمة أم النور ، أم الرحمة والخلاص ، الكرمة الحقانية.

 هذه التي ترفعها الكنيسة فوق مرتبة رؤساء الملائكة فنقول عنها في تسابيحها و ألحانها:

 علوت يا مريم فوق الشاروبيم وسموت يا مريم فوق السارافيم .

 مريم التي تربت في الهيكل وعاشت حياة الصلاة والتأمل منذ طفولتها وكانت الإناء المقدس الذي إختاره الرب للحلول فيه.

 أجيال طويلة إنتظرت ميلاد هذه العذراء لكي يتم بها ملء الزمان ( غل 4 : 4 ).

 هذه التي أزالت عار حواء وأنقذت سمعة المرأة بعد الخطية . إنها والدة الإله ، دائمة البتولية.

 إنها العذراء التي أتت إلي بلادنا اثناء طفولة المسيح وأقامت في أرضنا سنوات قدستها خلالها وباركتها.

 وهي العذراء التي ظهرت في الزيتون منذ ما يزيد عن 33 عاما وجذبت إليها مشاعر الجماهير بنورها وظهورها وإفتقادها لنا .

 وهي العذراء التي تجري معجزات في أماكن عديدة ، نعيد لها فيها وقصص معجزاتها هذه لا تدخل تحت حصر.

 إن العذراء ليست غريبة علينا فقد اختلطت بمشاعر الأقباط في عمق ، خرج من  العقيدة إلي الخبرة الخاصة والعاطفة . ما أعظمه شرفا لبلادنا وكنيستنا أن  تزورها السيدة العذراء في الماضي وأن تتراءى علي قبابها منذ سنين طويلة.

 لم توجد إنسانة أحبها الناس في المسيحية مثل السيدة العذراء مريم.

 في مصر غالبية الكنائس تحتفل بعيدها

 وفي الطقوس ما أكثر المدائح والتراتيل والتماجيد والابصاليات والذكصولوجيات  الخاصة بها وبخاصة في شهر كيهك ولها عند اخوتنا الكاثوليك شهر يسمي الشهر  المريمي

 وفي أديرة الرهبان في مصر يوجد علي اسمها دير البراموس ودير السريان ودير المحرق

 ويوجد دير للراهبات علي اسمها في حارة زويلة بالقاهرة وما أكثر الأديرة والمدارس التي علي اسمها في كنائس الغرب.














 تابع​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

أقدم كنائس باسمها

 أقدم كنيسة بنيت علي اسم العذراء في العصر الرسولي هي كنيسة فيلبي وأقدم  كنيسة بنيت باسمها في مصر كانت في عهد البابا ثاؤنا البطريرك 16 عام 274م

 ومن أشهر كنائسها كنيسة الدير المحرق التي دشنت في عهد البابا ثاؤفيلس 23 في بداية القرن الخامس

 وكذلك الكنائس التي بنيت في الأماكن التي زارتها في مصر.

 وبهذه المناسبة توجد لها كنيستان في أوروبا باسم عذراء الزيتون إحداهما في فرنسا والثانية في فيينا







 عظمة العذراء

 عظمة العذراء قررها مجمع أفسس المسكوني المقدس الذي إنعقد سنة 431م بحضور  200 من أساقفة العالم ووضع مقدمة قانون الإيمان التي ورد فيها : نعظمك يا  أم النور الحقيقي ونمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة والدة الإله لأنك ولدت لنا  مخلص العالم أتي وخلص نفوسنا

 فعلي أية الأسس وضع المجمع المسكوني هذه المقدمة ؟ هذا ما سنشرحه الأن :

 العذراء : هي القديسة المطوبة التي يستمر تطويبها مدي الأجيال كما ورد في  تسبحتها : هوذا منذ الأن جميع جميع الأجيال تطوبني ( لو 1 : 46)

 والعذراء تلقبها الكنيسة بالملكة وفي ذلك أشار عنها المزمور 45 : قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك .

 ولذلك فإن كثيرا من الفنانين حينما يرسمون صورة العذراء يضعون تاجا علي رأسها وتبدو في الصورة عن يمين السيد المسيح

 ويبدو تبجيل العذراء في تحية الملاك جبرائيل لها : السلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة . الرب معك . مباركة أنت في النساء ( لو 1 : 28)

 أي ببركة خاصة شهدت بها أيضا القديسة أليصابات التي صرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت  لها : مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك ( لو 1 : 42)

 وأمام عظمة العذراء تصاغرت القديسة أليصابات في عيني نفسها وقالت في شعور  بعدم الإستحقاق مع أن أليصابات كانت تعرف أن إبنها سيكون عظيما أمام الرب  وأنه يأتي بروح إيليا وقوته ( لو 1 : 15 ، 17)

 " من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي" ( لو 1 : 43)

 ولعل من أوضح الأدلة علي عظمة العذراء ومكانتها لدي الرب أنه بمجرد وصول  سلامها إلي أليصابات إمتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس وأحس جنينها فارتكض  بابتهاج في بطنها وفي ذلك يقول الوحي الإلهي : فلما سمعت أليصابات سلام  مريم ارتكض الجنين في بطنها وإمتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس ( لو 1 : 41)

 إنها حقا عظمة مذهلة أن مجرد سلامها يجعل أليصابات تمتلئ من الروح القدس !  من من القديسين تسبب سلامه في أن يمتلئ غيره من الروح القدس؟ ولكن هوذا  أليصابات تشهد وتقول : هوذا حين صار سلامك في أذني ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في  بطني

 امتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس بسلام مريم وأيضا نالت موهبة النبوة والكشف

 فعرفت أن هذه هي أم ربها وأنها : أمنت بما قيل لها من قبل الرب

 كما عرفت أن ارتكاض الجنين كان عن إبتهاج وهذا الابتهاج طبعا بسب المبارك  الذي في بطن العذراء : مباركة هي ثمرة بطنك ( لو 1 : 41 – 45)

 عظمة العذراء تتجلي في اختيار الرب لها من بين كل نساء العالم

 الإنسانة الوحيدة التي انتظر التدبير الإلهي ألاف السنين حتي وجدها ورأها  مستحقة لهذا الشرف العظيم الذي شرحه الملاك جبرائيل بقوله : الروح القدس  يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي إبن الله (  لو 1 : 35)

 العذراء في عظمتها تفوق جميع النساء:

 لهذا قال عنها الوحي الإلهي : بنات كثيرات عملن فضلا أم أنت ففقت عليهن  جميعا ( أم 31 : 39) ولعله من هذا النص الإلهي أخذت مديحة الكنيسة : نساء  كثيرات نلن كرامات ولم تنل مثلك واحدة منهن

 هذه العذراء القديسة كانت في فكر الله وفي تدبيره منذ البدء

 ففي الخلاص الذي وٌعد به أبوينا الأولين قال لهما إن : نسل المرأة يسحق رأس  الحية ( تك 3 : 15) هذه المرأة هي العذراء ونسلها هو المسيح الذي سحق رأس  الحية علي الصليب








 تابع



​ ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

*كتاب اللاهوت المقارن (1) لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*  الصورة الطقسية للسيدة العذراء مريم*

*



*


*     الصورة الطقسية التي تعطي معاني عقيدية هامة منها:*

*     1-   العذراء مع المسيح.*

*            فأهميتها العقيدية أنها والدة الإله.*

*     2-   تلبس تاجاً كملكة،*

*            كما يلبس المسيح تاجاً كملك الملوك.*

*     3-   هي عن يمين المسيح.*

*            كما قيل في المزمور: "قامت الملكة عن يمينك أيها الملك" (مز 45).*

*     4-   النجوم والملائكة في الصورة،*

*            باعتبار العذراء السماء الثانية.*

*     5-   هالة النور فوق رأسها كقديسة (مت14:5).*

*           وكذلك فوق رأس المسيح.*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

حياة أحاطت بها المعجزات

 تبدأ في حياة العذراء قبل ولادتها وتستمر بعد وفاتها ومنها:

 1- حبل بها بمعجزة من والدين عاقرين ببشري من الملاك.

 2- معجزة خطوبتها بطريقة إلهية حددت الذي يأخذها ويرعاها.

 3- معجزة في حبلها بالمسيح وهي عذراء مع إستمرار بتوليتها بعد الولادة.

 4- معجزة في زيارتها لأليصابات التي سمعت صوت سلامها ، ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطنها وإمتلآت بالروح القدس .

 5- معجزات لا تدخل تحت حصر أثناء زيارتها لأرض مصر منها سقوط الأصنام ( أش 19 : 1).

 6- أول معجزة أجراها الرب في قانا الجليل كانت بطلبها.

 7- معجزة حل الحديد وانقاذ متياس الرسول ، كانت بواسطتها .

 8- معجزة استلام المسيح لروحها ساعة وفاتها.

 9- معجزة ضرب الرب لليهود لما أرادوا الإعتداء علي جثمانها بعد وفاتها .

 10- معجزة صعود جسدها إلي السماء.

 11- المعجزات التي تمت علي يديها في كل مكان ، وضعت فيها كتب.

 12- ظهورها في أماكن متعددة وبخاصة ظهورها العجيب في كنيستنا بالزيتون وفي بابادبلو .

 ومازالت المعجزات مستمرة في كل مكان وستستمر شهادة لكرامة هذه القديسة







 صوم العذراء

 تحتفل الكنيسة من أول مسري ( 7 أغسطس) بصوم السيدة العذراء وه صوم يهتم به  الشعب اهتماما كيرا ويمارسه بنسك شديد والبعض يزيد عليه أياما وذلك لمحبة  الناس الكبري للعذراء

 وصوم العذراء مجال للنهضات الروحية في غالبية الكنائس

 يعد له برنامج روحي لعظات كل يوم وقداسات يومية أيضا في بعض الكنائس حتي الكنائس التي لا تحمل اسم العذراء.

 ويقام عيد كبير للسيدة العذراء في كنيستها الأثرية بمسطرد ، بل تقام أعياد لقديسين أخرين في هذه الأيام أيضا.

 فعيد القديس مارجرجس في دير ميت دمسيس يكون في النصف الثاني من أغسطس وكذلك  عيد القديس أبا مقار الكبير وعيد القديس مارجرجس في ديره بالرزيقات.

 وفي نفس صوم العذراء نحتفل بأعياد قديسات مشهورات:

 مثل القديسة بائيسة ( 2 مسري : 8 أغسطس)والقديسة يوليطة (6 مسري: 12  أغسطس)والقديسة مارينا (15 مسري: 21 أغسطس) بل أثناء صوم العذراء أيضا  نحتفل بعيد التجلي المجيد يوم 13 مسري (19 أغسطس)

 وفي نفس الشهر ( 7 مسري: 13 أغسطس) تذكار بشارة الملاك جبرائيل للقديس يواقيم بميلاد مريم البتول.

 إن صوم العذراء هو المناسبة الوحيدة التي تحتفل فيها الكنيسة بأعياد  العذراء إنما يوجد بالأكثر شهر كيهك الذي يحفل بمدائح وتماجيد وإبصاليات  للعذراء مريم القديسة.

 وصوم العذراء يهتم به الأقباط في مصر وبخاصة السيدات إهتماما يفوق الوصف.

 كثيرون يصومونه (بالماء والملح) أي بدون زيت ... وكثيرون يضيفون عليه  أسبوعا ثالثا كنوع من النذر . ويوجد أيضا من ينذر أن هذا الصوم إنقطاعا حتي  ظهور النجوم في السماء

 فما السر وراء هذا الإهتمام؟

 أولا : محبة الأقباط للعذراء التي زارت بلادهم وباركتها وتركت أثارا لها في مواضع متعددة بنيت فيها كنائس.

 ثانيا : كثرة المعجزات التي حدثت في مصر بشفاعة السيدة العذراء مما جعل الكثيرين يستبشرون ببناء كنيسة علي اسمها.

 ولعل ظهور العذراء في كنيستها بالزيتون وما صحب هذا الظهور من معجزات قد أزاد تعلق الأقباط بالعذراء وبالصوم الذي يحمل اسمها















  تابع​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

فضائل العذراء

 حياة الإتضاع:

 كان الإتضاع شرطا أساسيا لمن يولد منها رب المجد.

 كان لابد أن يولد من إنسانة متضعة تستطيع أن تحتمل مجد التجسد الإلهي منها  ... مجد حلول الروح فيها ومجد ميلاد الرب منها ... مجد جميع الأجيال التي  تطوبها وإتضاع أليصابات أمامها قائلة "من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي" (  لو 1 : 48 ، 43) كما تحتمل كل ظهورات الملائكة وسجود المجوس أمام ابنها  والمعجزات الكثيرة التي حدثت من ابنها في أرض مصر بل نور هذا الابن في  حضنها.

 لذلك كان "ملء الزمان"(غل 4 : 4) ينتظر هذه الإنسانة التي يولد ابن الله منها.

 وقد ظهر الإتضاع في حياتها كما سنري :

 - بشرها الملاك بأنها ستصير أماً للرب ولكنها قالت "هوذا أنا أمة الرب" (لو  1 : 38) أي عبدته وجاريته والمجد العظيم الذي أعطي لها لم ينقص إطلاقا من  تواضعها.
 بل إنه من أجل هذا التواضع منحها الله هذا المجد إذ "نظر إلي إتضاع أمته" فصنع بها عجائب (لو 1 : 48 – 49).

 - وظهر إتضاع العذراء أيضا في ذهابها إلي أليصابات لكيما تخدمها في فترة  حبلها فما أن سمعت أنها حبلي وهي في الشهر السادس حتي سافرت إليها في رحلة  شاقة عبر الجبال وبقيت عندها ثلاثة أشهر حتي تمت أيامها لتلد (لو 1 : 39-  56) فعلت ذلك وهي حبلي برب المجد

 - ومن إتضاعها عدم الحديث عن أمجاد التجسد الإلهي.

 حياة التسليم

 عاشت قديسة طاهرة في الهيكل ... ثم جاء وقت قيل لها فيه أن تخرج من لهيكل  فلم تحتج ولم تعترض مثلما تفعل كثير من النساء اللائي يمنعهن القانون  الكنسي من دخول الكنيسة في أوقات معينة فيتذمرون ويجادلن كثيرا في احتجاج.

 وكانت تعيش بلا زواج فأمروها أن تعيش في كنف رجل حسبما تقتضي التقاليد في أيامها.

 فلم تحتج وقبلت المعيشة في كنف رجل مثلما قبلت الخروج من الهيكل ..

 كانت تحيا حياة التسليم لا تعترض ولا تقاوم ولا تحتج . بل تسلم لمشيئة الله في هدوء بدون جدال.

 كانت قد صممت علي حياة البتولية ولم تفكر إطلاقا في يوم من الأيام أن تصير  أما ولما أراد الله أن تكون أما بحلول الروح القدس عليها (لو 1 : 35) لم  تجادل بل أجابت بعبارتها الخالدة "هوذا أنا أمة الرب ليكن لي كقولك" لذلك  وهبها الله الأمومة واستبقي لها البتولية أيضا وصارت أما الأمر الذي لم  تفكر فيه إطلاقا ... بالتسليم صارت أما للرب ... بل أعظم الأمهات قدرا.

 وأمرت أن تهرب إلي مصر فهربت .

 وأمرت أن ترجع إلي مصر فرجعت وأمرت أن تنقل موطنها من بيت لحم وتسكن الناصرة فانتقلت وسكنت.

 كانت إنسانة هادئة تحيا حياة التسليم بلا جدال لذلك فإن القدير صنع بها عجائب ... إذ نظر إلي اتضاع أمته.



 حياة الإحتمال

 تيتمت من والديها الإثنين وهي في الثامنة من عمرها وتحملت حياة اليتم وعاشت  في الهيكل وهي طفلة واحتملت حياة الوحدة فيها وخرجت من الهيكل لتحيا في  كنف نجار واحتملت حياة الفقر . ولما ولدت ابنها الوحيد لم يكن لها موضع في  البيت فأضجعته في مزود (لو 1: 7) واحتملت ذلك أيضا ... واحتملت المسئولية  وهي صغيرة السن واحتملت المجد الذي أحاط بها دون أن تتعبها أفكار العظمة.

 لم يكن ممكنا أن تصرح بأنها ولدت وهي عذراء فصمتت واحتملت ذلك.

 احتملت السفر الشاق إلي مصر ذهابا وإيابا . واحتملت طردهم لها هناك من  مدينة إلي أخري بسبب سقوط الأصنام أمام المسيح (أش 19: 1) احتملت الغربة  والفقر . احتملت أن "يجوز في نفسها سيف" (لو 2: 35) بسبب ما لاقاه إبنها من  اضطهادات واهانات وأخيرا ألام وعار الصلب.

 لم تكتنف العذراء - سلبيا بالاحتمال - بل عاشت في الفرح بالرب .

 كما قالت في تسبحتها "تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي" (لو 1: 47)

 الإيمان وعدم التذمر:

 في كل ما إحتملته لم تتذمر اطلاقا وفي تهديد ابنها بالقتل من هيرودس وفي  الهروب إلي مصر وفي ما لاقاه من إضطهاد اليهود لم تقل وأين البشارة بأنه  يجلس علي كرسي داود أبيه يملك ... ولا يكون لملكه نهاية (لو 1 : 32 ، 33)  بل صبرت كما قالت عنها أليصابات "أمنت بأن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب" (لو  1 : 45) .

 أمنت بأنها ستلد وهي عذراء وتحقق لها ذلك.

 وأمنت بأن "القدوس المولود منها هو ابن الله" (لو 1 : 35) علي الرغم من  ميلاده في مزود وتحقق لها ما أمنت به عن طريق ما رأته من رؤي ومن ملائكة  ومن معجزات تمت علي يديه ، أمنت بكل هذا علي الرغم من كل ما تعرض له من  إضطهادات ...

 أمنت به وهو مصلوب . فرأته بعد أن قام من الأموات (مت28).

 الصمت والصلاة والتأمل:

 كان من تدبير الله أن تتيتم العذراء وأن تعيش في الهيكل.

 وفي الهيكل تعلمت حياة الوحدة والصمت وأن تنشغل بالصلاة والتأمل وإذ فقدت محبة وحنان والديها إنشغلت بمحبة الله وحده.

 وهكذا عكفت علي الصلاة والتسبحة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس وحفظ الكثير من أياته  وحفظ المزامير ولعل تسبحتها في بيت أليصابات دليل واضح علي ذلك فغالبية  كلماتها مأخوذة من المزامير وآيات الكتاب.

 وصار الصمت من مميزاتها فعلي الرغم من أنها في أحداث الميلاد : رأت أشياء  عجيبة ربما تفوق احتمال سنها كفتاة صغيرة وما أحاط بها من معجزات ومن أقوال  الملائكة والرعاة والمجوس ... فلم تتحدث مفتخرة بأمجاد الميلاد بل " كانت  تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها" (لو 2 : 19).

 إن العذراء الصامتة المتأملة ، درس لنا :

 فليتنا مثلها : نتأمل كثيرا ، ونتحدث قليلا.

 علي أني أري أنه لما حان الوقت أن تتكلم صارت مصدرا للتقليد الكنسي في بعض  الأخبار التي عرفها منها الرسل وكاتبوا الأناجيل: عن المعجزات والأخبار  أثناء الهروب في مصر وعن حديث المسيح وسط المعلمين في الهيكل وهو صغير ( لو  3 : 46 – 47).



 فضائل أخري:

 لقد اختار الرب هذه الفتاة الفقيرة اليتيمة لتكون أعظم إمرأة في الوجود وكانت تملك في فضائلها ما هو أعظم من الغني.

 من فضائلها أيضا قداستها الشخصية ، وعفتها وبتوليتها ،و معرفتها الروحية ، وخدمتها للأخرين وأمومتها اروحية للأباء الرسل .

 ويعوزنا الوقت أن تحدث عن كل فضائلها ...





  تابع​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

*ظهور‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏في‏ ‏الزيتون في‏2‏من‏ ‏أبريل‏1968‏

للمتنيح‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس





سعدت‏ ‏كنيستنا‏ ‏وبلادنا‏ ‏وشرفت‏ ‏بظهور‏ ‏وتجلي‏ ‏أم‏ ‏النور‏ ‏مريم‏  ‏بصورة‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يعرف‏ ‏لها‏ ‏نظير‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏بلاد‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏شرقا‏  ‏وغربا‏.‏وقد‏ ‏هرع‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏الزيتون‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مكان‏  ‏في‏ ‏القاهرة‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏بلادنا‏.‏ومن‏ ‏غير‏ ‏بلادنا‏,‏وحملت‏  ‏الإذاعات‏ ‏والصحف‏ ‏ووكالات‏ ‏الأنباء‏ ‏الخبر‏ ‏السعيد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏كل‏  ‏مكان‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدنيا‏,‏واهتزت‏ ‏له‏ ‏النفوس‏ ‏وانتعشت‏ ‏به‏ ‏الأرواح‏  ‏والأجساد‏,‏وتدفقت‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏الزيتون‏ ‏عشرات‏ ‏الألوف‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏  ‏لون‏ ‏وجنس‏ ‏ودين‏ ‏ولغة‏,‏وأيقن‏ ‏الجميع‏ ‏أنهم‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏ظاهرة‏  ‏خطيرة‏ ‏ولابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏بشيرا‏ ‏بأمر‏ ‏جلل‏ ‏وأحداث‏ ‏لها‏ ‏خطرها‏  ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏لمستقبل‏ ‏كنيستنا‏ ‏وبلادنا‏,‏وبالنسبة‏ ‏لمستقبل‏ ‏البشرية‏  ‏كلها‏.‏



مرات‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏السابقة‏:‏

إن‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذاته‏ ‏حدثا‏ ‏جديدا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏سيما‏ ‏في‏  ‏بلادنا‏ ‏التي‏ ‏نالت‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏بركات‏ ‏وافرة‏ ‏من‏  ‏السماء‏,‏اختصها‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بها‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏مما‏ ‏اختص‏ ‏بلدا‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏في‏  ‏كل‏ ‏المعمورة‏.‏فالعذراء‏ ‏ظهرت‏ ‏مرات‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏التاريخ‏  ‏المسيحي‏,‏ولكن‏ ‏ظهورها‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏المرات‏ ‏كان‏:‏

أولا‏-‏ظهورا‏ ‏لشخص‏ ‏واحد‏:‏في‏ ‏حلم‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏رؤيا‏ ‏لتطمينه‏,‏أو‏  ‏لتبليغه‏ ‏رسالة‏ ‏خير‏,‏أو‏ ‏لتنبيهه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏يخصه‏ ‏هو‏ ‏شخصيا‏  ‏أو‏ ‏يخص‏ ‏أسرته‏ ‏أو‏ ‏يخص‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الأمة‏ ‏بأسرها‏-‏وذلك‏  ‏كما‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏للبابا‏ ‏أبرآم‏ ‏ابن‏ ‏زرعة‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏والستون‏ ‏في‏  ‏سلسلة‏ ‏باباوات‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏طلب‏ ‏منه‏ ‏الخليفة‏ ‏المعز‏  ‏الفاطمي‏(‏في‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏العاشر‏ ‏للميلاد‏)‏تحويل‏ ‏جبل‏ ‏المقطم‏ ‏من‏  ‏مكانه‏,‏برهانا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏صدق‏ ‏قول‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏:‏لو‏ ‏كان‏  ‏لكم‏ ‏إيمان‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏حبة‏ ‏خردل‏ ‏لكنتم‏ ‏تقولون‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏الجبل‏ ‏انتقل‏  ‏من‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏فينتقل‏(‏متي‏17:20),‏فلما‏ ‏اعتكف‏ ‏البابا‏  ‏بكنيسة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏الشهيرة‏ ‏بالمعلقة‏ ‏صائما‏ ‏بدموع‏ ‏مدة‏ ‏ثلاثة‏  ‏أيام‏,‏استجاب‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لصلاته‏,‏وظهرت‏ ‏له‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏من‏ ‏إيقونتها‏  ‏في‏ ‏فجر‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏الثالث‏,‏وبشرته‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏المعجزة‏ ‏ستتم‏ ‏والجبل‏  ‏سينتقل‏,‏وقد‏ ‏انتقل‏ ‏الجبل‏ ‏بالفعل‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يلي‏ ‏تل‏ ‏الكبش‏ ‏بين‏  ‏القاهرة‏ ‏والفسطاط‏ ‏بزلزلة‏ ‏عظيمة‏,‏وكانت‏ ‏الشمس‏ ‏تظهر‏ ‏من‏ ‏تحته‏  ‏علي‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏ما‏ ‏سجلته‏ ‏كتب‏ ‏التاريخ‏ ‏وحفظه‏ ‏تراثنا‏ ‏الكنسي‏.‏

ثانيا‏-‏ظهورا‏ ‏قصيرا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يتعدي‏ ‏بضع‏ ‏دقائق‏ ‏يستغرقها‏ ‏أداء‏ ‏الرسالة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ظهرت‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجلها‏.‏

ثالثا‏-‏ظهورا‏ ‏لمرة‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏عادة‏ ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏علي‏  ‏حدة‏.‏وقد‏ ‏يتكرر‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏أو‏ ‏مرتين‏ ‏أخريين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أكثر‏  ‏تقدير‏ ‏كما‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏للخليفة‏ ‏المأمون‏(814-833)‏م‏ ‏الذي‏  ‏كان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏أصدر‏ ‏أمرا‏ ‏في‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏التاسع‏ ‏بهدم‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏الكنائس‏  ‏المصرية‏,‏فنفذ‏ ‏الأمير‏ ‏الحاكم‏ ‏بمصر‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏الخليفة‏  ‏العباسي‏.‏فلما‏ ‏أراد‏ ‏هدم‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بأتريب‏.‏واعترض‏  ‏كاهنها‏ ‏الراهب‏ ‏القس‏ ‏يوحنا‏,‏وطلب‏ ‏مهلة‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏أيام‏,‏وأمهله‏  ‏الأمير‏,‏واعتكف‏ ‏الكاهن‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بالكنيسة‏ ‏صائما‏ ‏ومصليا‏,‏فظهرت‏  ‏العذراء‏ ‏للخليفة‏ ‏في‏ ‏بغداد‏ ‏في‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏ليال‏ ‏متوالية‏,‏وطلبت‏  ‏إليه‏ ‏في‏ ‏حلم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكتب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأمير‏ ‏بوقف‏ ‏هدم‏ ‏كنيسة‏  ‏أتريب‏ ‏وسائر‏ ‏الكنائس‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏.‏ولما‏ ‏صدع‏ ‏الخليفة‏ ‏للأمر‏  ‏وكتب‏ ‏الخطاب‏ ‏ومهره‏ ‏بتوقيعه‏,‏اختطفه‏ ‏من‏ ‏يده‏ ‏طائر‏ ‏أبيض‏  ‏وحمله‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏خيمة‏ ‏الأمير‏ ‏في‏ ‏أتريب‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏مغلقة‏,‏وألقاه‏ ‏بين‏  ‏يديه‏,‏أو‏ ‏كما‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏في‏ ‏القدس‏ ‏في‏ ‏يوم‏ 21‏يونية‏ ‏سنة‏1954‏م‏  ‏حيث‏ ‏ظهرت‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بدير‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏الأرثوذكس‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏مرة‏  ‏فبني‏ ‏المطران‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏ياكوبوس‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏الظهور‏.‏

الظهور‏ ‏في‏ ‏بلاد‏ ‏الغرب‏:‏

وكذلك‏ ‏مرات‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏الشهيرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏بلاد‏ ‏الغرب‏,‏مما‏  ‏يرويه‏ ‏من‏ ‏كتبوا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏في‏ ‏بلدةفاطمةبالبرتغال‏ ‏في‏  ‏المدة‏ ‏من‏ 13‏مايو‏ ‏إلي‏13‏أكتوبر‏ ‏سنة‏ 1917 ‏وفي‏ ‏لورد‏  ‏عام‏1858‏م‏.‏

فالملاحظ‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏الأخير‏ ‏بحسب‏ ‏رواية‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏أرخوا‏ ‏له‏:‏

‏1-‏إنه‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏أو‏ ‏تجلي‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏للجماهير‏,‏فقد‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الأطفال‏ ‏هم‏  ‏الذين‏ ‏يرون‏ ‏العذراء‏,‏ولا‏ ‏يراها‏ ‏غيرهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏ألوف‏ ‏البشر‏  ‏الذين‏ ‏اختلفوا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏الرؤيا‏,‏ليتحققوا‏ ‏من‏ ‏رواية‏  ‏الأطفال‏.‏وهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏السبب‏ ‏في‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الفاتيكان‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يعلن‏  ‏الاعتراف‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏مما‏ ‏جمعه‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنباء‏  ‏المعجزات‏.‏

‏2-‏إنه‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏لزمن‏ ‏قصير‏ ‏يتراوح‏ ‏بين‏10, 15 ‏دقيقة‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مرة‏.‏

‏3-‏إنه‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏لمرات‏ ‏قليلة‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏فترات‏ ‏متباعدة‏.‏

فالمؤلفون‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏كتبوا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏قالوا‏ ‏إن‏ ‏ظهور‏  ‏العذراء‏ ‏في‏ ‏مدينة‏ ‏فاطمة‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏ست‏ ‏مرات‏(‏من‏ 13‏مايو‏  ‏إلي‏13‏أكتوبر‏ ‏سنة‏1917) ‏وكان‏ ‏بين‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏والظهور‏ ‏التالي‏  ‏له‏ ‏مدة‏ ‏شهر‏,‏ثم‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏نهائيا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏المرة‏  ‏السادسة‏.‏وكذلك‏ ‏الحال‏ ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مدينة‏ ‏لورد‏,‏فالذين‏  ‏كتبوا‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏قالوا‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏ثماني‏ ‏عشرة‏ ‏مرة‏  ‏منذ‏11‏فبراير‏1858.‏

مميزات‏ ‏التجليات‏ ‏في‏ ‏الزيتون‏:‏

أما‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏في‏ ‏الزيتون‏ ‏فتتميز‏ ‏بأمور‏ ‏ثلاثة‏:‏

أولا‏-‏إنها‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏لا‏ ‏لشخص‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏أو‏ ‏عدد‏ ‏محدود‏ ‏من‏ ‏أفراد‏  ‏يرونها‏ ‏هم‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يراها‏ ‏غيرهم‏,‏بل‏ ‏هي‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏لجميع‏ ‏الناس‏  ‏فقد‏ ‏رآها‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏عشرات‏ ‏الألوف‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مرة‏.‏ولذلك‏ ‏فهي‏  ‏تجليات‏ ‏وليست‏ ‏مجرد‏ ‏ظهور‏.‏

ثانيا‏-‏إن‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏أم‏ ‏النور‏ ‏تستغرق‏ ‏وقتا‏ ‏كافيا‏ ‏قد‏  ‏يطول‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بضع‏ ‏ساعات‏,‏حتي‏ ‏أمكن‏ ‏للبعض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يراها‏  ‏مرات‏ ‏في‏ ‏الليلة‏ ‏الواحدة‏,‏فإذا‏ ‏ابتعد‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏الرؤيا‏  ‏بسبب‏ ‏ضغط‏ ‏الجماهير‏ ‏وتزاحمها‏,‏كان‏ ‏يجاهد‏ ‏ليعود‏ ‏مرة‏  ‏ومرات‏,‏فكان‏ ‏يتمكن‏ ‏من‏ ‏رؤية‏ ‏أم‏ ‏النور‏,‏ثم‏ ‏يفسح‏ ‏المجال‏  ‏لغيره‏,‏ثم‏ ‏يعود‏ ‏فيراها‏ ‏من‏ ‏جديد‏.‏وكان‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏ممن‏  ‏يراها‏ ‏يجري‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏قريبه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏صديقه‏ ‏يوقظه‏ ‏من‏ ‏نومه‏  ‏فيرتدي‏ ‏ملابسه‏ ‏ويندفع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المكان‏,‏فيري‏ ‏بدوره‏ ‏ما‏ ‏رآه‏  ‏غيره‏ ‏فيرجع‏ ‏مؤمنا‏ ‏بحقيقة‏ ‏الرؤيا‏.‏

ثالثا‏-‏إنها‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏متكررة‏ ‏متوالية‏-‏متكررة‏ ‏لأنها‏:‏

‏1-‏في‏ ‏الليلة‏ ‏الواحدة‏ ‏تظهر‏ ‏وتتجلي‏ ‏عديدا‏ ‏من‏  ‏المرات‏,‏وبمناظر‏ ‏مختلفة‏,‏وفي‏ ‏مواضع‏ ‏مختلفة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكنيسة‏:‏في‏  ‏داخل‏ ‏القبة‏ ‏الشرقية‏ ‏البحرية‏,‏وفي‏ ‏خارجها‏,‏وفي‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏القبة‏  ‏الغربية‏ ‏البحرية‏,‏وفوقها‏,‏وخارجها‏,‏وفوق‏ ‏القبة‏ ‏الكبري‏  ‏والوسطي‏,‏وفوق‏ ‏القبتين‏ ‏الغربية‏ ‏القبلية‏ ‏والقبة‏ ‏الوسطي‏,‏وفوق‏  ‏النخلة‏,‏وفي‏ ‏الفجوة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏شجرتين‏ ‏بالجهة‏ ‏القبلية‏ ‏للكنيسة‏.‏

‏2- ‏إنها‏ ‏تظهر‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏في‏ ‏ليال‏ ‏متعاقبة‏ ‏من‏ ‏دون‏ ‏هدنة‏.‏وفي‏  ‏بعض‏ ‏الليالي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تتجلي‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏تظهر‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الظواهر‏  ‏الروحانية‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏بينها‏ ‏الحمام‏ ‏الأبيض‏ ‏الناصع‏ ‏المشع‏ ‏في‏  ‏تشكيلات‏ ‏مختلفة‏,‏والنجوم‏,‏والبخور‏,‏والسحاب‏ ‏المنير‏.‏وفي‏ ‏بعض‏  ‏الليالي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الإطلاق‏.‏ولكن‏ ‏عدم‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏في‏  ‏هذه‏ ‏الليالي‏ ‏يؤكد‏ ‏حقيقية‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏في‏ ‏الليالي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تتجلي‏  ‏فيها‏ ‏أم‏ ‏النور‏,‏لأن‏ ‏الظروف‏ ‏الخارجية‏ ‏هي‏ ‏هي‏ ‏بعينها‏ ‏من‏  ‏حيث‏ ‏الإضاءة‏ ‏وغيرها‏.‏

ولا‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏لذلك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نعطي‏ ‏رقما‏ ‏صحيحا‏ ‏لعدد‏ ‏مرات‏ ‏الظهور‏  ‏أو‏ ‏التجليات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تمت‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏الآم‏.‏إنه‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يعيها‏ ‏الحصر‏.‏

‏3- ‏ثم‏ ‏إنها‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏متوالية‏,‏لقد‏ ‏مر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بدء‏ ‏الظهور‏ ‏سنة‏  ‏كاملة‏(‏من‏2 ‏أبريل‏ ‏سنة‏1968 ‏إلي‏2‏أبريل‏ 1969) ‏ولازال‏ ‏تجلي‏  ‏العذراء‏ ‏والظواهر‏ ‏الروحية‏ ‏تتوالي‏,‏ولا‏ ‏نعرف‏ ‏متي‏ ‏يتوقف‏ ‏هذا‏  ‏الظهور‏ ‏أو‏ ‏التجلي‏.‏فإذا‏ ‏قلنا‏ ‏إن‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏أم‏  ‏النور‏ ‏بلغت‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏العام‏ ‏المنصرم‏ 300 ‏أو‏400 ‏ظهور‏  ‏وتجلي‏,‏فهذا‏ ‏التقدير‏ ‏تقدير‏ ‏خاطئ‏ ‏لاشك‏,‏وليس‏ ‏منصفا‏ ‏للحقيقة‏  ‏الواقعة‏.‏لأنه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الليالي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏ظهور‏  ‏واحد‏,‏ففي‏ ‏ليال‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏متوالية‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تتم‏ ‏عدة‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏في‏  ‏الليلة‏ ‏الواحدة‏ ‏وإلي‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏طويلة‏ ‏تعقبها‏ ‏هدنة‏ ‏غير‏ ‏محددة‏  ‏لليلة‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏لبضعة‏ ‏ليال‏.‏

من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏سبق‏ ‏يتضح‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏أننا‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏ظاهرة‏ ‏جديدة‏  ‏كل‏ ‏الجدة‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يسبق‏ ‏لها‏ ‏نظير‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشرق‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الغرب‏.‏وهي‏  ‏ظاهرة‏ ‏ينبغي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ننظر‏ ‏إليها‏ ‏نظرة‏ ‏جادة‏ ‏غير‏ ‏هازلة‏,‏لأنها‏  ‏علي‏ ‏قدر‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هي‏ ‏مفرحة‏ ‏ومثيرة‏,‏بقدر‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هي‏ ‏جليلة‏  ‏وخطيرة‏,‏بل‏ ‏وبشيرة‏ ‏ونذيرة‏ ‏بأحداث‏ ‏متوقعة‏ ‏في‏ ‏المستقبل‏  ‏القريب‏ ‏لأمتنا‏ ‏وبلاد‏ ‏الشرق‏ ‏الأوسط‏,‏وفي‏ ‏المستقبل‏ ‏البعيد‏  ‏للجنس‏ ‏البشري‏ ‏كله‏.‏

الظهور‏ ‏حقيقة‏:‏

أما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏وتجلياتها‏ ‏حقيقة‏ ‏مؤكدا‏ ‏فهذا‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏لا‏  ‏يرقي‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏الشك‏ ‏بتاتا‏ ‏وكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏شك‏ ‏ذهب‏ ‏ورأي‏ ‏فرجع‏  ‏مؤمنا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏بالظهور‏ ‏وحده‏,‏بل‏ ‏عاد‏ ‏مؤمنا‏ ‏بالله‏ ‏وبالعالم‏  ‏الأرواح‏,‏وبالآخرة‏,‏والحساب‏,‏والثواب‏,‏والعقاب‏ ,‏وبكل‏ ‏القيم‏  ‏الروحية‏ ‏المسيحية‏.‏

ولذلك‏ ‏فإنه‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يتصل‏ ‏بنا‏ ‏الصحفيون‏ ‏ومراسلو‏ ‏وكالات‏  ‏الأنباء‏ ‏يستفسرون‏ ‏عن‏ ‏اعتراف‏ ‏الفاتيكان‏ ‏بظهور‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏في‏  ‏الزيتون‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏أبتسم‏ ‏متعجبا‏ ‏من‏ ‏استفسار‏ ‏كهذا‏ ‏وكنت‏  ‏أقول‏:‏هل‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏رأينا‏ ‏ونري‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بعيوننا‏ ‏في‏ ‏حاجة‏  ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يشهد‏ ‏الفاتيكان‏ ‏بصحة‏ ‏الرؤيا‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ألوف‏  ‏الأميال؟‏! ‏إنه‏ ‏يكفينا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نقول‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏يشك‏ ‏ما‏ ‏قاله‏  ‏فيلبس‏ ‏لنثنائيل‏ ‏عن‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيحتعال‏ ‏وانظر‏!‏

ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏لقد‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏كثيرون‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأجانب‏ ‏من‏ ‏مختلف‏ ‏بلاد‏  ‏العالم‏,‏فذهبوا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الزيتون‏,‏ورأوا‏ ‏بعيونهم‏ ,‏وآمنوا‏,‏وعادوا‏  ‏إلي‏ ‏بلادهم‏ ‏مؤمنين‏,‏ونقلوا‏ ‏إيمانهم‏ ‏وما‏ ‏رأوا‏ ‏لغير‏  ‏المؤمنين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏للمتشككين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏للمتسائلين‏.‏

وقد‏ ‏وردت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏لجنة‏ ‏تقصي‏ ‏الحقائق‏ ‏عشرات‏ ‏الرسائل‏ ‏من‏ ‏مختلف‏  ‏بلاد‏ ‏العالم‏:‏من‏ ‏السويد‏ ‏والدانمرك‏ ‏وإنجلترا‏ ‏وفرنسا‏  ‏وألمانيا‏ ‏وسويسرا‏ ‏وإيطاليا‏,‏والولايات‏ ‏المتحدة‏  ‏الأمريكية‏,‏وبلاد‏ ‏الشرق‏ ‏العربي‏,‏وأفريقيا‏,‏وأستراليا‏...‏ورددنا‏  ‏علي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الرسائل‏ ‏مؤكدين‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏بالبينات‏ ‏حقيقة‏ ‏الظهور‏  ‏البتولي‏.‏
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/f 





كتاب powerpoint فية معجزات عددهم 52معجزة للعذراء مريم الغاليه

http://www.4shared.com/file/75018377..._e4l2adra.html
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

كتاب (العذراء في طقس الكنيسة) نيافة الأنبا رافائيل

الشاهد:"هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيالتطوبنى".

مقدمة :
أنت أرفع من السمائين وأجل من الشاروبيم، وأفضل منالسيرافيم، وأعظم من طغماتالملائكة الروحانيين.

أنت فخر جنسنا، بك تكرمالطهارة والعفة الحقيقة اذ تفضلت على الخلائق التى  ترىعظمة وكرامة الرب المسجودله الذى اصطفاك وولد منك.. (من أجل هذا كرامتك  جليلةوشفاعتك زائدة فى القوةوالإجابة كثيراً..)، (من ميمر للأبنا بولس  البوشى)

كنيستنا القبطية تقدمللعذراء مريم تطوبياً وافراً وتمجيداً لائقاً  بكرامتهاالسامية. وإذ نتتبع صلواتالتسبحة اليومية ومزامير السواعى والقداس  الإلهى نجدتراثاً غنياً من التعبيراتوالجمل التى تشرح طوباويتها وتذكر جميع  الأوصاف التىخلعتها عليها الكنيسة، وهىمأخوذة عن أصالة لاهوتية، وكلها من  وضع آباء قديسينولاهوتيين، استوحوها منالله، ومن رموز ونبوات العهد القديم،  التى تحققت فىشخصية العذراء

فى الابصلمودية المقدسة السنوية
الذى يحوى التسبحة اليومية نجد فى الأيام العاديةتمجيداً لاسم السيدة  العذراءفى بدء صلاة نصف الليل فى القطعة الخاصة بالقيامةنخاطبها قائلين:  "كل الأفراحتليق بك يا والدة الآلة لأنه من قبلك أرجع آدم الىالفردوس ونالت  الزينة حواءعوض حزنها"

ونطلب شفاعتها فى آخر لبشين (آى تفسير)الهوس الأول والثانى وكذا فىأول صلاة  المجمع.وهناك ثلاثة ذكصولوجيات (آىتماجيد) خاصة بالعذراء تقال فى صلاة  عشية ونصفالليل وباكر، تحوى كثير منالعبادات التى تمجد طوباويتها مثل:  "زينة مريم فىالسماويات العلوية عن يمينحبيبها تطلب منه عنا".

وفى نهاية كل ذوكصولوجية نكمل: "السلام لك أيتهاالعذراء الملكة  الحقيقةالحقانية السلام لفخر جنسنا لانك ولدت لنا عمانوئيل،نسألك اذكرينا  أيتهاالشفيعة الأمينة لدى ربنا يسوع المسيح ليغفر لناخطايانا".

وحسب النظام الأساسى للتسبحة اليومية تصلى المقدمة والهوساتالثلاثة  الأولىومديح الثلاثة فتية، المجمع، والذكصولوجيات، فالهوس الرابع ثمابصالية  اليوموتذاكية اليوم (التذاكية هى تمجيد لوالدة الإله العذراء)

فى رفع بخور عشية وباكر
:
ترتل أرباع الناقوس بعد صلاة الشكر، وفيها تختلف الجمل،نرسل بها  السلامللعذراء فى الأيام الواطس أو الآدام ثم نكمل: "... السلام لك يامريم  سلام مقدسالسلام لك يامريم أم القدوس" وتصلى القطع التى تسبق قانونالايمان  وأولها:السلام لك أيتها القديسة" وبعض الذكصولوجيات وقانونالإيمان.

فى مزامير السواعى:

رتبت الكنيسة فى صلاة الأجبية قطعاً مختارةبعد إنجيل كل ساعة فى نظام  دقيق،تختص القطعة الثالثة دائماً بطلب شفاعاتالعذراء. وفى بعض هذه القطع  تلقبالعذراء بأنها الكرمة الحقيقية الحاملة عنقودالحياة، والممتلئة نعمة،  سورخلاصنا الحصن المنيع غير المنثلم، باب الحياةالعقلى.

فى القداس الإلهى:
هنا يجرى ذكرى تطويب العذراء فى حوالى عشر أجزاءمثل:

فى لحن البركة: وقبل رفع الحمل يقال النشيد الكنسى للعذراء ومطلعة: "السلاملمريم الملكة ونبع الكرمة والتى لم تشخ...".

بعد صلاة الشكر: ترتل فى الصوم المقدس إعداد من (مزمور 87) الذى يشير  إلىالعذراء باعتبارهامدينة الله المقدسة وهى: "أساساته فى الجبال المقدسة"
عند رفع بخورالبولس: يقال فى الأعياد وأيام الفطر لحن: "المجمرة الذهب.... .."

قبلوبعد قراءة الابركسيس: ويتغير المرد الخاص بالعذراء فى خمس مناسبات منالسنةالقبطية.

مردات الإنجيل : وهذه تختلف فى الأحدين الأولين من شهر كيهك عنهافى  الأحدينالآخرين فضلاً عن طلب شفاعتها فى أيام السنة العادية بعد تطويب  قديسكل يوم.

فى قانون الإيمان : أبرزت الكنيسة أهمية شخصية العذراء مريم كوالدةالآلة  فىالتقليد الكنسى، بعد انعقاد مجمع أفسس مباشرة سنة 431م، وذلك لضبطمفهوم  التجسدالإلهى ومقاومة بدعة نسطور. وهكذا أضافت مضمون العقيدة التى أقرهاهذا  المجمع
فى مقدمة قانون الإيمان والتى مطلعها: "نعظمك يا أم النورالحقيقى...".
اسبسمسأدام وواطس :
هى تقال بعد صلاة الصلح وقبل قداسالمؤمنين وأشهرها "أفرحى يا مريم العبدةوالأم...".


فى مجمع القديسين وبعده :
طبقاً لمركز العذراء فى الطقس الكنسى يطلب الكاهن شفاعتها على رأس  قائمةأعضاءالكنيسة المنتصرة فى صلاة المجمع، وكذا فى صلاة البركة والطلبة  الختامية،ثمتردد قطعة: "بصلوات وشفاعات ذات كل قداسة الممجدة  الطاهرةالمباركة...".

ما يقال فى التوزيع:
يردد لحن "خبز الحياة الذى نزلمن السماء واهب الحياة للعالم، وأنت أيضا يامريم حملت فى بطنك المن العقلى الذىأتى من الآب...".




من بعد هذا العرض السريع للترتيب الكنسى الخاص بالسيدةالعذراء، نلاحظ  مقدارالغنى والوفرة فى الصلوات والتسابيح المخصصة لتطويب وتمجيدالعذراء  مريم، كماتقضى الكنيسة يوميا عدة ساعات فى تكريم العذراء بالتسابيحالرائعة  والألحانالرقيقة والمردات التشفعية المنسكبة.

ليتنا نقارن ذلك بكميةعلاقتنا الشخصية بالعذراء مريم فى واقعنا اليومى،  لتنطلققلوبنا وألسنتنا علىالدوام، لنمجد هذه التى قالت عن نفسها: "هوذا منذ  الآن جميعالأجيالتطوبنى"​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

ما علاقة القديس يوحنا الدمشقي بأيقونة والدة الإله ذات الأيدي الثلاث
أيقونة والدة الإله ذات الأيدي الثلاث (التريشيروزا - Trichirousa )




ارتبطت هذه الأيقونة بسيرة القديس يوحنا الدمشقي (يُعيّد له في )، وتعود  إلى القرن الثامن الميلادي عندما استلم الملك لاون الحكم في القسطنطينية  وأثار حرباً ضد الأيقونات المقدسة، فأمر برفعها من الكنائس وأخذ يضطهد  المؤمنين المستقيمي الرأي الذين كانوا يؤدّون الإكرام الواجب لها.
سمع القديس يوحنا، وهو في مدينة دمشق عاصمة الدولة الأموية، بهذه الموجة  العنيفة ضد الكنيسة، وكان، حينئذ،ٍ علمانياً يشغل منصب وزير الخزانة لدى  الدولة الأموية. كان اسمه منصور بن سرجون. فانبرى للرد على كل من يهاجم  الأيقونات المقدسة واصفاً إياه بالمهرطق وبأنه يحارب تجسد ابن الله من  العذراء، وتألّه البشر بالنعمة الإلهية. واعتمد كثيراً على قول القديس  باسيليوس الكبير: "إن إكرام الأيقونة يعود إلى عنصرها الأول".
ولما وصل الخبر إلى الملك المضطهد الأيقونات، أراد أن ينتقم من القديس  يوحنا فلجأ إلى الغش والخداع. فدعى إليه بعض الخطاطين ليقلّدوا خطَ القديس  برسالة مزورة ملفّقة كأنها على لسان القديس موجهة للملك لاون، وفيها يعرب  للملك بأنه مستعد للتعاون معه ضد الخليفة الأموي وأن يسلم له مدينة دمشق.  بعد ذلك أرسل الملك لاون إلى الخليفة الأموي الرسالة المزوّرة مع رسالة  أخرى يكشف فيها خداع وخيانة المنصور له .
لما استلم الخليفة هاتين الرسالتين أسرع باستدعاء المنصور (يوحنا)، فأراه  الرسالة المزورة قائلاً له: "أتعرف يا منصور هذا الخط ومن كتبه". فأجاب  القديس: "أيها الأمير كأن الخط مشابه لخطّي وهو ليس خطّي وألفاظه ما نطقت  بها شفتاي ولم أرَ هذا الكتاب إلا في هذه الساعة الحاضرة". لم يصدقه  الخليفة، فأمر بقطع يده اليمنى. تم تنفيذ الحكم في الحال وعلّقت يده في وسط  مدينة دمشق .
عند المساء أرسل يوحنا إلى الخليفة طالباً منه أن يهبه يده المقطوعة. فأذن  له الخليفة بذلك. فأخذها القديس يوحنا وعاد إلى بيته. هناك صعد إلى علّيته  (مكان صلاته) التي كانت فيها هذه الأيقونة. وضع كفه على الأيقونة وارتمى  أمامها مصلياً بخشوع ودموع كي يكشف الله براءته من هذه التهمة ويشفي له يده  كتأكيد لبراءته، وتوجّه إلى والدة الإله بابتهال حار لتتشفع من أجله. بقي  على هذه الحال إلى أن تعب، فنام. وإذا بالسيدة العذراء تظهر له في الحلم  قائلة: "قد شُفيت يدك التي ستكون قلم كاتب سريع الكتابة". وأخذت اليد عن  الأيقونة ووضعتها مكانها، فعادت كما كانت، فاستيقظ القديس معافى اليد وأخذ  يصلي شاكراً الله وأمه الفائقة القداسة. وللشهادة على قطع يده بقي موضع  القطع كخيط أحمر .
ويقال إنه بعد نهوضه من النوم أنشد في الحال ترنيمة "إن البرايا بأسرها تفرح بك يا ممتلئة نعمة " .
في الصباح ذاع صيت هذا الشفاء العجيب في كل دمشق. وبلغ مسمع الخليفة. فجاء  الوشاة إليه قائلين بأن يوحنا لم تقطع يده، بل أنه أعطى أحد عبيده أموالاً  كثيرة كي تقطع يده عنه. فاستدعى الخليفة القديس ليستمع منه الدفاع، فأراه  القديس علامة القطع التي بقيت كالخيط الأحمر. استغرب الخليفة، وسأله بدهشة  عن الطبيب الذي أعاد له يده كما كانت. فأخبره يوحنا عن الأعجوبة التي حدثت  معه، فعرف الخليفة بالخديعة وبأنه حكم على القديس ظلماً، فطلب منه المسامحة  وأعاد له كرامته السابقة كوزير. ولكن القديس الذي كان قد عاهد نفسه على  ترك الحياة الدنيوية، والتفرغ للحياة الملائكية، طلب من الخليفة أن يأذن له  بترك كل شيء كي يتفرّغ لربه. فحزن الخليفة على خسارته صديقه ووزيره، لكنه  تركه يذهب.
توجه القديس إلى بيته، وباع ما له ووزعه على الفقراء. ثم قصد فلسطين والتحق  بدير القديس سابا المتقدس. لم يحمل معه سوى هذه الأيقونة المقدسة. وقد صاغ  القديس معصماً من الفضة ووضعه عليها عربون شكرٍ منه على شفائه العجيب  وتذكيراً به .
بقيت هذه الأيقونة في دير القديس سابا من منتصف القرن الثامن حتى القرن  الثالث عشر حين زار القديس سابا رئيس أساقفة صربيا الدير، فقدمت له هذه  الأيقونة المقدسة كبركة له فحملها معه إلى صربيا .
عند احتلال الأتراك لبلاد صربيا، أخذ الأرثوذكسيون هذه الأيقونة وربطوها  على حمار وأُطلق هذا الحمار على هواه بلا قائد ولا مرشد له. كان إيمانهم  بأن الله سيعتني بها ويوصلها إلى مكان أمين. وهكذا كان الأمر. فوصل الحمار  إلى جبل أثوس ووقف عند باب دير الخيلانداري. فتلقى الرهبان هدية والدة  الإله هذه بابتهاج، وحملوها إلى هيكل الكنيسة الكبرى. 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

*زِنار العذراء: أين يوجد حزام القديسة مريم الآن؟! *

* هذه القصة من التقليد المقدس.*

* حدث في الأيام التي كان يخدم فيها المسيح قبل أن يدخل آلامه، أن طلبت منه  العذراء أمه أن يسبق ويعرِّفها قبل انتقالها بثلاثة أيام، بميعاد خروج  نفسها من الجسد، وأن يتكرَّم باستلام روحها بنفسه مع الملائكة..  فاستجاب  لسؤالها في رؤيا..  وقال لها: "عندما يأتي إليك "جبرائيل" بغصن نخيل علامة،  اعلمي يقيناً أن وقت نياحتك قد قَرُبَ.  وسآتي - الحزام في كنيسة أم  الزنار، حمص، سوريا بنفسي مع طغمات السماء لآخذ نفسك، أما جسدك فسوف يُحمَل  إلى السماء".*

* وقد تم بالفعل أن أتاها الملاك، وهي تصلي، وحضر جميع الرسل ما عدا "توما"،  وأعلمتهم أنها سترحل غد ذلك اليوم.  فأمضوا الليل كله في الصلاة..*

* وفي يوم الأحد الساعة التاسعة صباحاً، وإذ بالروح القدس يحل في سحابة كالتي  كانت تُظَلِّلهم يوم التجلي..  ولما تراءى الرب لهم سقطوا على وجوههم، ثم  ارتفع وفي يديه روح العذراء..  ولما أفاق التلاميذ من ذهولهم، قاموا وحملوا  الجسد المقدس ونزلوا به من فوق جبل صهيون، وانحدروا به نحو وادي يهوشافاط  كقول الرب لهم.*

* وبعد أن أوسدوا الجسد في القبر -وأغلقوه-، فجأة أبرق حولهم نورٌ من السماء،  فسقطوا على وجوههم، ثم جاءت الملائكة وأخذوا الجسد المقدس، وصعدوا به إلى  السماء دون أن يشعر بهم أحد.*

* وفي هذه الأثناء قدم توما، وصادَف الجسد والملائكة صاعدون به على جبل  الزيتون.  فأخذ يستصرِخ العذراء ويتوسِّل إلى روحها أن تُظْهِر نحوه  مَسَرَّتها به ليفرح قلبه..  وإذا بزِنارها (منطقتها أي حِزامها) الذي كان  الجسد ملفوفاً به يسقط عليه من السماء، فالتقطه وسَبَّح الله.*

* ثم انحدر إلى التلاميذ، وإذا بطرس يبتدره بقوله: "لولاً شكَّك وعدم إيمانك  لما حُرِمت هكذا من حضور نياحة أم المُخلِّص، لأن الله لم يسرر أن تكون  بيننا في دفنَها بسبب عدم إيمانك". *
*  فأجاب توما قائلاً: "أطلب الصفح"..  ثم أخذهم ودخل إلى القبر، وكان جديداً منقوراً في الصخر، ورفع الحجر فلم يجدوا الجسد.*

* حينئذ ابتدأ توما يشرح لهم الخبر؛ كيف أُخِذَ بالروح أثناء خدمته، ووجد  نفسه على جبل الزيتون، ورأى جسد العذراء الطاهرة مريم صاِعداً إلى السماء.   وكيف توسَّل إليها أن تمنحه بركة، فسقط عليه زِنارها الذي كان الجسد  ملفوفاً به.  وفي الحال أخرجه لهم وأراهم إيّاه.  فلما فحصه التلاميذ وجدوه  أنه هو هو الذي وضعوه بأنفسهم حول الجسد المقدس..  فمجَّدوا الله.*

* أما عن الزِنار، فقصَّته مشهورة جداً عند أخوتنا السريان، وهو موجود الآن في كنيسة "أم الزنار" في حمص بسوريا.*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

/


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*بقلم عزت اندراوس*
*ظهور العذراء مريم فى مصر قديما*

الظهور الأول

ظهورها فى مدينة برطس بجوار غلاطية ( هذا الظهور ليس فى مصر )

أبتدأ متياس الرسول يبشر بالمسيح أهل مدينة برطس التى بجوار غلاطية وكان أهلها يعبدون الأصنام وكان يصنع العجائب والمعجزات بواسطة الروح القدس الذى أرسله السيد المسيح لتلاميذه لتعمل فيهم بعد قيامته , فلآمن كثيرون بالمسيحية وبدأوا يكسرون الأصنام التى كانوا يعبدونها .

ولكن الشيطان وأتباعه الوثنين حتى اليوم يهيجون شعب المدينة ضد متياس الرسول وسعوا به لدى الوالى الرومانى فأمر بالقبض عليه وقيده بالأغلال والسلاسل وسجنه وسجن معه كثير من مسيحي المدينة الذين قبلوا الروح القدس وعمدهم

ومن أعماق السجن وفى ظلمة الليل وقف متياس الرسول يصلى لكلمة الرب يسوع المسيح ليتمجد أسم الرب فى هذه المدينة

فسمع الرب صلاة متياس الرسول وأرسل السيد المسيح أمه العذراء مريم بقوة إلهيه إلى الرسول متياس الذى كان فى ضيقة شديدة مع المؤمنين بالمسيح فى السجن فظهرت فى المدينة ووقفت امام السجن ورفعت صلاة أن ينقذ رب المجد متياس الرسول والذين معه فإنحل الحديد وأنفتحت أبواب السجن ووقف الحراس مبهوتين ومتعجبين وخرج الذين فى ضيقة ةسجن أحراراً متهللين وفرحين .

وحدث أن أبن الوالى كان مريضاً فشفته فآمن الوالى وكل بيته بالمسيحية وأستمر الإيمان ينتشر من بيت إلى بيت بفضل ظهورها العجيب .

وتعيد الكنيسة القبطية لهذه الأعاجيب التى فعلتها العذراء مريم فى مدينة برطس فى اليوم الحادى والعشرين من شهر بؤونه ويطلق الأقباط علي هذا العيد اسم " عيد العذراء حالة الحديد "





الظهور الثانى

ظهور العذراء مريم فى كنيسة أتريب فى مصر

اراد الوالى المسلم فى مصر هدم كنيسة أتريب تنفيذاً لأمر الخليفة العباسى المأمون الذى تولى الخلافة من 814 م حتى 833 م فأمهل كاهنها ثلاثة ايام - فدخل الكاهن الكنيسة وظل يصلى صائماً مصلياً للرب طالبا منه أن ينقذ كنيسة العذراء التى ولدت المسيح كلمة الرب من الهدم .

ظهرت السيدة العذراء للخليفة العباسى المسلم فى بغداد وطلبت منه أن يكتب لوالى مصر المسلم رسالة ويمهرها بخاتمة يأمره فيها بوقف أمر الهدم .

ثم اخذت الرسالة من أماه فى بغداد وأوصلتها فوراً إلى والى مصر المسلم الذى تلقاها بدهشة وألغى امر الهدم


الظهور الثالث

ظهور العذراء مريم بجبل قسقام للبابا ثاؤفيلس البطريرك 23(385 م -412 م)

أراد البابا ثاؤفيلس تكريس كنيسة العذراء مريم بجبل قسقام ( الدير المحرق) ظهرت له القديسة العذراء مريم فى شكل نورانى واعلمته أن ذلك المكان تقدس فعلاً اثناء رحلة العائلة المقدسة فى هروبها إلى مصر من بطش هيرودس الملك - والأمر الهام لهذا الظهور الفريد من نوعه أنها أعلمته خط سير رحله الهروب إلى مصر فكتب عنها الميمر ( رسالة مخطوطة ) وهذا الميمر يقرأ فى اليوم السادس من شهر هاتور المبارك وهو عيد ( حلول أو مكوث أو ظهور العذراء مريم بجبل قسقام "

كتب البابا ثاؤفيلس فى الميمر وصف ظهور العذراء مريم

" رايت نوراً يفوق الشمس أضعافاً مركبة نورانية عظيمة تحمل العذراء مريم بوجهها النورانى الذى لم اقدر أن انطق بمجده حيث كانت مرتدية حلة سمائية عظيمة المقدار وعن يمينها ويسارها الملاكين الجليليلين ميخائيل وغبريال فعندها سقطت على وجهى مزعوراً فاشارت العذراء إلى الملاك الجليل ميخائيل فاقامنى ورشمنى بمثال الصليب ونزع عنى الرعب وبعدها قامت السيدة العذراء وقالت يا ثاؤفيلس خليفة رسول ابنى الوحيد قم .. "


الظهور الرابع

ظهور العذراء للبابا القديس الأنبا ابرآم البطريرك 62 (975 م-979 م ) فى مصر

طلب الخليفة الشيعى المعز لدين الله الفاطمى بوشاية الوزير اليهودى يعقوب أبن كلس نقل جبل المقطم من مكانه ليبرهن على صدق قول السيد المسيح فى الأنجيل : " لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم نقولون لهذا الجبل أنتقل من هناك فينتقل ( متى 17: 20) "

فذهب قداسته إلى الكنيسة العذراء مريم المعروفة بالمعلقة وأعتكف بها وداوم على الصلاة والصوم لمدة ثلاثة ايام .. وفى فجر اليوم الثالث غفا البابا الأنبا ابرآم غفوة قصيرة فراى أم النور العذراء القديسة مريم واخبرته بان المعجزة ستتم بأن يقابل سمعان الخراز وهو الذى ستتم المعجزة على يديه وقد نقل فعلا الجبل المقطم وسجل المؤرخون المسلمون هذا الحدث العجيب الذى لم يحدث مثله من قبل ولا بعده 


الظهور الخامس

ظهور العذراء فى جبل قسقام فى سنة1396م

فى عام 1396م قام البابا متاؤس البطريرك رقم 87 ( 1378- 1408م) بسيامة أسقف لمدينة القوصية بإسم الأنبا غبريال , وكان هذا الأسقف قديساً مشهوداً له بالتقوى .

وبعد السيامة سافر الأسقف إلى كرسيه وزاره أبونا ميخائيل رئيس دير المحرق فى ذلك الوقت وهنأه بالسيامة ودعاه لزياره الدير فى أسبوع الآلام حيث ينتظره أخوته الرهبان لقضاء أسبوع الآلام معه فى صلاة مستمرة إلى الرب .

فقبل الأنبا غبريال دعوى أبونا ميخائيل يفرح وسافر إلى الدير فوصل يوم إثنين البصخة بعد أن أحتفل بصلاة احد الشعانين مع شعبة , ثم ذهب مباشرة إلى حجرة بها أيقونة السيدة العذراء وأمامها مكان لإيقاد الشموع تشفعاً بالعذراء والدة الإله يسمونها فى الدير االمقصورة ومكث بالمقصورة صائماً مصلياً .

,وفى يوم خميس العهد ذهب إليه أبونا ميخائيل رئيس الدير فى مقصورة العذراء ليرأس صلوات وطقوس خميس العهد بالكنيسة مع الاباء الرهبان , فإعتذر الأنبا غبريال أسقف مدينة القوصية عن ذلك ولكن العذراء اشارت له ليوافق على الصلاة , فقام مع رئيس الدير وتوجه إلى الكنيسة لصلاة القداس فى خميس العهد وأثناء الصلاة ظهرت العذراء أم النور مرة أخرى فى وسط الشعب ورآها كل الحاضرين للصلاة .

وحدث نفس الشئ فى عيد القيامة المجيد فقد أعتكف الأنبا غبريال فى مقصورة السيدة العذراء وذهب أبونا ميخائيل والح عليه مرة أخرى لرآسة قداس عيد القيامة ومقابل إلحاحهم نزل الأنبا غبريال ووافق على دعوتهم وأقام القداس الإلهى وأثناء ذلك تكرر ظهور السيدة العذراء وشاهده كل الشعب الموجود فى الكنيسة , وأشارت للأنبا غبريال أنها سوف تأخذه معها بغد هذا القداس .

وبعد القداس ذهب الأنبا غبريال إلى المقصورة واقفل الباب وفى الصباح ذهب أبونا ميخائيل رئيس الدير ليدعوه لتناول الطعام فوجده قد أنتقل من الحياة الفانية كوعد السيدة العذراء .

فصلى آباء الدير على جثمانه والكل يبكى على رجل مشهود له بالتقوى والورع قد فارق دنيانا ودفنوه فى مقبرة خاصة عند مدخل الدير - بركة صلوات هذا القديس تكون معنا آمين .​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*عقيدة العذراء مريم عبر الأجيال 

* الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية تكرم السيدة العذراء الإكرام اللائق بها دون مبالغة أو إقلال من شأنها. فهى القديسة المكرمة والدة الإله المطوبة من السمائيين والأرضيين, دائمة البتولية العذراء كل حين, الشفيعة المؤتمنة والمعينة, السماء الثانية الجسدانية أم النور الحقيقى التى ولدت مخلص العالم ربنا يسوع المسيح. 

* مريم العذراء هى الإنسانة الوحيدة التى أنتظر الله آلاف السنين حتى وجدها ورآها مستحقة لهذا الشرف العظيم "التجسد الإلهى" الشرف الذى شرحه الملاك جبرائيل بقوله " الروح القدس يحل عليكِ وقوة العلىّ تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منكِ يدعى أبن الله" (لو35:1). لهذا قال عنها الكتاب المقدس "بنات كثيرات عملن فضلاً أما أنت ففقتِ عليهن جميعاً " (أم29:31) 

* هذه العذراء كانت القديسة كانت فى فكر الله وفى تدبيره منذ البدء ففى الخلاص الذى وعد به آدم وحواء قال لهما " أن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية " (تك15:3) هذه المرأة هى العذراء ونسلها هو المسيح الذى سحق رأس الحية على الصليب. 



* أولاً: العذراء في العقيدة الكاثوليكية:
* عبادة مريم: 
* يؤمن الكاثوليك ان عبادة مريم هى اعظم وسيلة لحفظ البر والقداسة وانه يجب تقديم العبادة لمريم مثل تقديم العبادة للقربان المقدس (الافخارستيا). 

* وجزء من عبادة مريم هو ان تعطى لمريم كنزك الروحى من ثواب ونعم وفضائل وكفارة فيما يعرف بزوائد فضائل القديسين - (العقيدة الكاثوليكية نؤمن ان لكل إنسان فضائل أو غفرانات يأخذها عن طريق التأديبات الكنسية أو بصلوات يتلوها فيتحول لديه رصيد من البر ويصير عنده فائض يستطيع ان يتصدق بهذا الفائض الى احدى النفوس المعذبة بالمطهر لينقذها من الاستمرار فيه, وعندما نهب زوائدنا للعذراء تصبح ملكا لها تمنحها للنفوس المعذبة بالمطهر لتخفيف آلامها أو لأحد الخطاة لردة الى النعمة).  منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا 



* الحبل بلا دنس 
* فى يوم 8 ديسمبر من كل عام يحتفل الكاثوليك بعيد الحبل بالعذراء بلا دنس الخطية الأصلية وهذا معناه انه منذ اللحظة الأولى فى تكوينها فى أحشاء أمها قد وجدت طاهرة نقية خالية من عار الخطية الجدية (خطية آدم) وذلك ليس من ذات طبعها ولكن بإنعام خاص ويعتمدون على الآية " قدس العلى مسكنه " (مز 45: 5) أى مستودع العذراء لتصبح أهلاً لسكنى الله وكان إظهار هذه العقيدة سنة 1854. 

* الرد: 

* نحن نعلم ان هناك طريق واحد للخلاص وهو دم المسيح " بدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة " (عب 9: 22) وهذا المفهوم كان حتى موجود فى العهد القديم فى ذبائح الكفارة فكيف خلصت العذراء قبل سفك الدم وولدت طاهرة من الخطية الأصلية ؟!. 

* إذا كان ممكنا ان يخلص إنسان كالعذراء من الخطية الأصلية بدون تجسد الرب وصلبه وموته وقيامته فلماذا لم يخلص الله البشر كلهم بهذه الطريقة ؟ ما حاجته أن يخلى الله ذاته ويأخذ شكل العبد وان يصلب ويموت ؟!. 

* هناك الكثير من الآيات الدالة على كفارة المسيح وغفرانه لخطايانا بالصليب: 

* " متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذى بيسوع المسيح الذى قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه" (رو 3: 24) 

* " ان اخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار هو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً " (1 يو 2: 1-2). 

* "فمن ثم يقدر ان يخلص أيضاً الى التمام الذين يتقدمون به الى الله ". (عب 7: 25). 

* " ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص " (أع 4: 13). 

* ثم إذا كانت العذراء قد خلصت من الخطية الأصلية لماذا قالت " تبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى " (لو 1: 47). 



  * عصمة مريم: 
* يؤمن اخوتنا الكاثوليك كذلك بان مريم كانت ثابتة فى الصلاح والبر من وقت ان حبل بها وان الله منحها العصمة طوال حياتها وهذه هى الفضيلة التى انفردت بها العذراء عن سائر القديسين، ويقول البابا بيوس التاسع ان العذراء مريم كانت منذ أول دقيقة من الحبل بها معصومة من الخطيئة وذلك بإنعام الهى خاص. 

* الرد: 

* ان العذراء مريم كانت هيكلا للإله ولم تكن إلهاً. العذراء مريم هى قديسة الأجيال وكل الدهور ولكن ليس قداستها معناها إنها كانت معصومة من الخطأ. فليس هناك امرأة فى الأرض قبلها أو بعدها تساويها فى القداسة ليس عن عصمة وإنما عن قداسة مصدرها حلول الروح القدس عليها والنعمة التى حلت عليها والتى أعطتها قوة تفوق الوصف لأنها تحمل قدوس الله. 

* ولو كان قداسة العذراء عن عصمة كان يمكن ان ينال هذا الأنعام أى من القديسات اللائى سبقنها فى ازمن والتاريخ. 

* هذا تقليل من قيمة العذراء إذ نرجع الفضل فى قداستها لله الذى انعم عليها بالعصمة من الخطية وليس لجهادها فى طريق القداسة. 



* مريم والغفرانات: 
* الغفرانات هى منح يمنحها الباباوات لمن يتلو تلاوات خاصة أو يزور أماكن معينة فى أوقات معينة والعذراء قد نالت من هذه الأنواع الثلاث كثيراً. 

* غفرانات لأوقات معينة: بالنسبة للعذراء مريم شهر مايو يعتبره الكاثوليك الشهر المريمى وقد صادق عليه البابا بيوس السابع وحتى يشجع المؤمنين على ممارسته منح غفران 300 يوم عن كل يوم يحضره المسيحى أو يحتفل به فى أى مكان وغفرانا كاملا لكل الذين يحتفلون بالشهر كله. 

* وبالمثل شهر مارس هو شهر القديس يوسف الصديق خطيب مريم العذراء. 

* غفرانات لصلوات معينة:غفران 300 يوم لكل من يقول يا يسوع ومريم – غفران 7 سنين و7 أربعينات لكل من يقول يا يسوع ومريم ومار يوسف. 

* غفرانات لاماكن معينة: مثال الذين يزورون اى كنيسة أو مكان لعبادة العذراء مريم يوم 8 ديسمبر أو أيام اعياد ميلاد العذراء وبشارتها ودخولها الى الهيكل وانتقالها الى السماء. 

* الرد: 

* شرط الغفران هو التوبة 

* " فتوبوا وارجعوا تمحى خطاياكم " (اع 3: 19) 

* " فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع الخطايا التى فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضى وفعل حقاً وعدلاً فحياة يحيا لا يموت كل معاصيه التى فعلها لا تذكر عليه, فى بره الذى عمل يحيا " (حزقيال 18: 21-22) 

* " ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون " (لو 13: 3) 

* " ليترك الشرير طريقه ورجل الإثم أفكاره وليتب إلى الرب فيرحمه" (أش 55: 7) 

* صلاة الفريسى كانت أطول من صلاة العشار ومع ذلك خرج العشار مبررا فالعلاقة بيننا وبين الله – كالصلاة- ليست تلاوة فالكتبة كانوا يطيلون الصلوات وانتقدهم الرب فى ذلك، المهم هو نوع الصلاة والكلام الذى أقوله فيمكن أن أقول كلمة واحدة وأنال بها الفردوس مثل اللص اليمين أو العشار. المهم هو الانسحاق والخشوع والفهم أما ان تكون التلاوات محددة بأرقام وأيام للمغفرة فهذا الكلام ليس له اى سند. 

* بأى حق وعلى اى أساس كان الباباوات يعطون هذه الغفرانات هذا 300 يوم وهذا 30 سنة وهذا 7 سنين هذا الكلام ليس له اى سند فى الكتاب المقدس أو تعاليم وأقوال الرسل!!. 



* العذراء سيدة المطهر: 
* ان كنا نؤمن بالكنيسة المجاهدة على الأرض والكنيسة المنتصرة فى السماء فهناك عند الكاثوليك كنيسة أخرى هى الكنيسة المتألمة فى المطهر، ويؤمنون ان العذراء مريم تستطيع ان تساعد وتسعف أبنائها فى المطهر بان تنتشلهم منه أو تخفف عنهم وطأة العذاب وهى تستطيع ان تستعمل سلطانها وسلطتها فى الكنيسة المنتصرة أو المجاهدة أو المتألمة حيث يمتد سلطانها الى حيث يصل سلطان ابنها ويؤمنون ان العذراء تظهر للأنفس التى فى المطهر لتعينها على العذاب وان المطهر قد يفرع فى اعياد العذراء المجيدة مثال السجون التى يطلق المساجين منها فى الأعياد وعند العفو الملكى. 

* أيضاً عندما تمنح زوائد فضائلنا ا للعذراء فهى تنقلها للأنفس المعذبة فى المطهر لتخفيف مدتها. 

* (بين عقيدة زوائد فضائل القديسين والغفرانات: هناك ارتباط بين هاتين العقيدتين, بمعنى أنه قد يتحصل أنسان ما على غفران 50 سنة ويموت بعد 30 سنة فيكون لديه فائض غفران 20 سنة كرصيد يمكن أن يتصدق به على غيره من الأحياء أو الأموات فى المطهر أو يهبه للعذراء لتوزيعه على من تشاء من الخطاة !!) 



* الرد أصلا على موضوع المطهر طويل ولكن نذكر بعض النقاط: 

* هل دم المسيح غير كاف للخلاص ؟! ان كان غير كافٍ فباطل هو إيماننا أما إذا كان كافياً فما لزوم المطهر. 

* هل هناك خطايا يغفرها دم المسيح وخطايا أخرى يغفرها العذاب فى المطهر ؟! 

* فى كل قصص الغفران فى الكتاب المقدس يكون غفران الله كاملاً لا تجزئة فيه... إن الذين كان على الواحد منهما خمسمائة دينار وعلى الآخر خمسون يقول الكتاب إن الله... إذا لم يكن لهما ما يوفيانه سامحهما جميعاً (لو 42:7) فالخطية التى للموت (مثال 500 دينار) والخطية العَرَضّية (مثال50 دينار) سامحهم كلهم. 

* (توضيح: يؤمن الكاثوليك فيما يخض عقيدة المطهر أن هناك نوعان من الخطايا كقول الكتاب هناك خطايا للموت وخطايا ليست للموت فالخطايا التى للموت يغفرها دم المسيح, أما الخطايا التى ليست للموت – العَرَضّية - فيذهب الانسان إلى المطهر ليدفع عنها الحساب, ولكن الواضح فى هذا المثل الذى قاله المسيح أن السيد سامح العبدان كليهما وأن العبدان لم يكن لهما ما يوفيانه سواء ال500 أو ال50 دينار) 

* اللص اليمين قال له المسيح اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس معناها انه دخل الفردوس فى يوم وفاته دون ان يعبر على هذا المسمى المطهر. 



* ثانياً: العذراء فى العقيدة البروتستانتية: 
* تشتهر الكنيسة البروتستانتية بكثرة مدارس تفسير الكتاب المقدس إذ أعطى مارتن لوثر الحق لكل مسيحى مؤمن لان يفسر الكتاب المقدس حسبما يرشده روح الله القدوس وذلك رداً على تسلط الكنيسة الكاثوليكية. 

* لهذا انتشرت المذاهب البروتستانتية لتعدد أنواع التفاسير. 

* بالرغم من إنكار البروتستانت لبعض الأمور الخاصة بالعذراء كدوام بتوليتها وشفاعتها إلا انهم يكرمونها فى كتاباتهم وأقوالهم كثيرا. 



* تشبيه العذراء بعلبة الجوهرة: 
* بالرغم من بعض الكلمات الجميلة التى تظهر فى بعض الكتب البروتستانتية إلا أننا فى عظاتهم نسمعهم يشبهون العذراء بالعلبة التى فيها جوهرة نأخذها ونرمى العلبة أو كالبيضة نقشر القشرة ونأكل البيضة, بل قد تجرأ البعض وقالوا عنها " اختنا ". 

* الرد: 

* هذا التشبيه خاطئ لاهوتيا لان الجوهرة أو الذهب من خامة والعلبة من خامة أو مادة أخرى كذلك قشرة البيضة مختلفة فى مادتها عن البيضة فإذا كانت العذراء علبة للتجسد فهذا معناه ان جسد المسيح ليس مأخوذا منها بل كان موضوعا فيها " فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد فى اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما لكى يبيد بالموت ذاك الذى له سلطان الموت اى إبليس " (عب 2: 14)، أيضاً فى قانون الإيمان نقول " تجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء تأنس"   

* بالرغم من ان العلبة ليست فى قيمة الجوهرة ولكن هذا لا يلغى أهميتها فى حفظ الجوهرة. 



* شفاعة العذراء والقديسين: 
* يظن البروتستانت انه فى طلب شفاعة العذراء أو القديسين نعطى عمل المسيح وكرامته لهم ولكن لابد ان نفرق بين شفاعة المسيح الكفارية لمغفرة الخطايا وشفاعة القديسين التوسلية وصلواتهم عنا. 



* زواج العذراء بعد ميلاد المسيح [دوام بتولية العذراء]: 

* يؤمن البروتستانت أن العذراء مريم عاشت فى حالة الزواج مع رجلها بعد ولادة المسيح وأن العذراء مريم كان لها أولاد معتمدين فى ذلك على نغض الآيات: 

* "فأخذ يوسف امرأته ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت أبنها البكر" (مت24:1) 

* "مالى ولك يا أمرأة.... يا أمرأة هوذا أبنك " 

* ذكر الكتاب المقدس أسماء أربعة أخوة للسيد المسيح فى (مت 13: 55-56) و(مر 6: 1-5) 



أولاً: لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر (مت 1: 24) 
* لم يعرفها ليس معناها انه عرفها معرفة الأزواج بعد ان ولدت المسيح ولكن لم يعرف كرامتها ومنزلتها وقيمتها إلا بعد ان رآها بدون زواج أماً. 

* حتى: لها معنيان فى الكتاب المقدس " إلى أن" أو " ولو " وهى فى هذه الحالة لا تفيد المعنى (إلى أن) أى أنه بعد هذا عرفها – أى يوسف النجار- وتزوج بها. 

مثال قال الكتاب المقدس عن ميكال زوجة داود " لم يكن لها ولد حتى ماتت (2صم 6: 23) 

"فخرج الغراب مترددا حتى نشفت المياه عن الأرض (تك 8: 6،7) وليس معنى هذا أن الغراب رجع إلى الفلم بعد أن نشفت المياه. 

قول الله ليعقوب " لا أتركك حتى افعل ما كلمتك به " (تك 28: 15) وليس معنى ذلك أن الله ترك يعقوب بعد ذلك. 

" لا يغفر لكم هذا الأثم حتى تموتوا " (أش 22: 14) ولا يفهم من ذلك أن الله يغفر بعد الموت. 

* ابنها البكر: 

لا تعنى ان المسيح هو بكر بين اخوة كثيرين ولدتهم العذراء بعد ولادته فالبكر - First Born - هو أول مولود وهو لا يأخذ صفة البكورية لوجود اخوة له والدليل على ذلك قول الرب فى سفر الخروج " قدس لى كل بكر فاتح رحم" (خر 13: 2) وتقديسه للرب لم يكن يحدث بعد ولادة ابن آخر0.. بل بمجرد ولادته دون انتظار غيره مثال اسحق الذى كان بكر سارة ولم يكن لها غيره. 



ثانياً: قول المسيح للعذراء " يا امرأة ": 
ظن البعض أن هذه الكلمة – يا امرأة – تعنى ما نفهمه نحن من الفرق بين الأمرأة والآنسة فكلمة أمرأة تعنى سيدة باللغة العبرية وكان هذا هو التعبير المألوف فى لغة شعبها. 

بولس الرسول فى (غل 4: 4) يقول " أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة " وكلمة امرأة هنا لا تعنى أنها ليست عذراء إذ لا يمكن القول ان مريم لم تكن عذراء وقت ميلاد المسيح، بنفس الأسلوب دعى الكتاب حواء امرأة قبل الخروج من الجنة قبل ان تعرف آدم زوجها "لأنها من امرئ أخذت" (تك 23:2) 

فالمرأة عموما سواء عذراء أو متزوجة تسمى امرأة كما أن الأعزب او المتزوج من الذكور يسمى رجلاً.



ثالثاً: اخوة يسوع 
فى(مت 13: 55 – 56) و(مر 6: 3) يذكر أربعة اخوة ليسوع هم " يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا " فمن يا ترى هم هؤلاء الأخوة المذكورون فى الكتاب المقدس ؟! 

1. فى غلاطية (19:1) يقول بولس الرسول "لم أر غيره من الرسل إلا يعقوب أخا الرب" فيتضح أنه كان من ضمن الرسل واحد أسمه "يعقوب أخا الرب" وبمراجعة المواضع التى وردت فيها أسماء الرسل تجد بينهم اثنان بأسم يعقوب، الأول هو يعقوب بن زبدى أخو يوحنا وهو الذى قتله هيرودس الملك (أع2:12) والآخر هو يعقوب بن حلفى وهذا كان له أخ أسمه يهوذا الملقب أيضاً لباوس وتداوس. إذن كان من بين تلاميذ الرب اثنان هما يعقوب بن حلفى ويهوذا اخوه (أع 1: 13)، و(لو 6: 16) فمن هو حلفى هذا وما هى قرابته ليسوع؟؟!

2. فى اكثر من موضع يشار الى وجود 3 مريمات: العذراء والمجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب ويوسى (مت 56:27), و(مر40:15)، و(لو10:24)، وفى (يو19: 25) ذكر الثلاثة بالتفصيل: أمه والمجدلية ومريم أخت أمه إذن مريم أخت أمه هى زوجة كلوبا وهى أم يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا وبالتالى فهؤلاء اخوته هم أولاد خالته وأيضاً يقال فى بعض المصادر ان كلوبا كان أخو يوسف إذن كانوا أيضاً أولاد عمه وكلوبا كان أحد التلميذين اللذين ظهر لهما المسيح فى يوم القيامة. 

ولقد كان القريب عند اليهود يعتبر أخاً كما يلاحظ فى الآيات التالية: 

* قول إبراهيم لأبن أخيه لوط " لا تكن مخاصمة بينى وبينك... لأننا أخوان " (تك 13: 8). 

* اخبر يعقوب راحيل عندما قابلها بأنه " أخو أبيها وانه ابن رفقة (تك 29: 12) 

* قول لابان ليعقوب " ألأنك أخى تخدمنى مجانا" (تك 29: 15) 

بعض الملحوظات المنطقية: 

¶  من غير المعقول ان يكون للعذراء كل هذا العدد من الأولاد ويعهد بها المسيح ليوحنا بعد صلبه. 

¶  فى رحلة العائلة المقدسة الى مصر والرجوع منها ورحلتهم الى أورشليم والمسيح عنده 12 سنة لم يرد ذكر لهؤلاء الأولاد. 

¶  ليس صحيحا ما يقال انهم أولاد يوسف من زواج ترمل بعده فالكتاب يذكر ان أمهم كانت حاضرة صلب المسيح 



بتوليه العذراء دامت حتى بعد ولادة المسيح كما تنبأ حزقيال النبى فقال " قال لى الرب هذا الباب يكون مغلقا لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لان الرب اله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا " (حزقيال 44: 2)  . 

لذلك تستخدم الكنيسة فى صلواتها عبارة " تى بارثينوس إنسيو نيفين " (و معناها العذراء كل حين) للدلالة على هذه العقيدة. 

لم يجسر واحد من الملائكة بعد قيامة الرب ان يجلس فى القبر فى الوسط موضع جسد الرب يسوع وإنما جلس ملاك عند الرأس وآخر عند القدمين وهكذا لا يجسر اى إنسان ان يوضع فى بطن العذراء الموضع الذى احتله رب المجد. 



ثالثاً: العذراء والأريوسية: مجمع نيقية سنة 325 
أريوس ابتدع ان الابن مخلوق وانه غير مساو للآب ولذا عندما أنكر لاهوت المسيح أنكر أيضاً أمومة العذراء مريم لله (الثيؤطوكوس) قاومه البابا الكسندروس والقديس اثناسيوس الرسولى. 



رابعاً: العذراء والنسطورية: مجمع افسس سنة 431 
ميز نسطور بين الإنسان يسوع المولود من مريم وابن الله الساكن فيه فى رأيه كان يوجد شخصان فى المسيح: ابن مريم وابن الله اتحدا معا اتحادا معنوياً لا اقنومياً 

واستنتج من ذلك ان السيدة العذراء هى أم للطبيعة الناسوتية وهى ليست والدة الإله وإنما كانت مستودع لله وإنها ولدت المسيح... وبناءً على هذا الاعتقاد أنحرف أريوس إلى فصل طبيعة السيد المسيح اللاهوتية عن طبيعته الناسوتية وجعل للمسيح طبيعتين (بدعة الطبيعتين والمشيئتين) 

وقد وضع البابا كيرلس الأول عامود الدين حرمانا لكل من قال ان العذراء ليست هى والدة الإله وان عمانوئيل هو الله حقا يكون محروما، وقد تم وضع مقدمة قانون الأيمان فى هذا المجمع. 



خامساً: عقيدة الثيؤطوكوس- والدة الإله- فى الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية: 
أول من اعترض على هذه التسمية هو نسطور بطريرك القسطنطينية الذي كان يظن ان المسيح طبيعتان وشخصان اله وإنسان وحيث ان العذراء مريم بوصفها إنسانة ولدت الطبيعة الإنسانية فهي تدعى أم يسوع وليست أم الله أو والدة الإله وقد تصدى له البابا كيرلس الأول الكبير الملقب بعمود الدين البابا 24 مؤكدا أن تلقيب القديسة مريم بوالدة الإله ضرورة لاهوتية تحتمها حقيقة التجسد الإلهي فالتجسد في الإيمان الارثوذوكسى هو اتحاد كامل بين الطبيعيتين فالمولود من العذراء هو ابن الله المتجسد وليس مجرد إنسان 

وشرح هذا المثل: كما ان الروح والجسد ينشأن كلاهما داخل المرأة مع أن الروح لا يمكن ان تكون وليدة المرأة هكذا الكلمة المتجسد نما ناسوته داخل العذراء ومع ذلك فجسده لم يكن مجرد جسد إنسانى ولكنه جسد متحد بالكلمة ولو أن هذا الجسد لم يكن سوى أداة لكان شبيها بأجساد موسى وغيره من الأنبياء إنما كان اتحاد كامل بين طبيعيتين بلا امتزاج ولا اختلاط ولا تغيير. 

ولا نقول بالطبع ان الله الكلمة اخذ بدايته من جسد العذراء حاشا لانه موجود منذ الأزل فالكتاب المقدس يقول " فى البدء كان الكلمة.... فاقنوم الابن له ميلاد أزلي مع الآب وميلاد آخر زمنى من أحشاء العذراء مريم. 

" ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولود من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس " (غل ​*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*

العذراء مريم أعظم شخصيه نسانيه






إن العذراء هي ابنه يواكيم بن فاربافير من نسل داود من سبط يهوذا وأمها اسمها حنة ابنة مثاتان الكاهن من سبط لاوي وكان يواكيم وحنة قد مضى على زواجهما 50 عاماً ولم ينجبا أولادًا فبقدرة الله وبرضاه أرسل الملاك وبشر حنة النبية أنها تحبل بابنه أشرف من كل الخلائق وكان ذلك في اليوم التاسع عشر من شهر كانون أول من السنة السابعة عشر قبل الميلاد وفي اليوم الثامن من شهر أيلول من السنة السادسة عشر قبل الميلاد ولدت مريم البتول في القدس في المكان المدعو اليوم مدرسة القديسة حنة " الصلاحية " وسميت مريم " أي سيدة أو رجاء حسب تسمية الملاك، وكان والداها قد قدما نذرًا للرب أنهما إذا رزقا طفلاً أن يخدم الهيكل صبيًا كان أم صبيّة وفرح بها والداها فرحًا عظيمًا، ولما بلغت مريم عامها الثالث جاء بها والداهافي 21/11/13 قبل الميلاد،فأدخلاها الهيكل لتخدم فيه وفاءً

لنذرهما فتقبلها زخريا الكاهن الأكبر فأدخلها إلى قدس الأقداس بإلهام الروح القدس إذ أنها يومًا ما ستصبح قدس أقداس للرب يسوع وهناك تثقفت العذراء في العهد القديم، وفي وقت إقامتها في الهيكل مات والداها. ولما بلغت أخذوا يتشاورون [ أي الكهنة ] كيف يتصرفون معها بدون أن يغضبوا الله، وقال القديس إيرونيموس: إن الكهنة لجأوا الى تابوت العهد بصلاة حارة، وطلبوا من الله أن يظهر لهم الرجل الأهل لأن يعهد إليه بالعذراء ليحفظ بتوليتها تحت مظهر الزواج فأمروا يومئذ بصوت من الرب بأن ينتخبوا اثني عشر رجلاً من قبيلة داود لا نساءَ لهم، أرامل ويضعوا عصيهم على المذبح ويسلموا العذراء لمن تزهر عصاه، وفعلوا ذلك وكانوا يصلون طول الليل قائلين أظهر يا رب الرجل المستحق للعذراء وفي الصباح دخل الكهنة مع الاثني عشر رجلاً فرأوا أن عصا يوسف قد أزهرت وكان هو أقرب إليها وكان عمره ثمانين سنة وكان له ستة أولاد من زوجته المتوفية (وهم يعقوب ويوسي وشمعون ويهوذا ومريم وسالومة) ومضى يوسف مع مريم بعد الخطبة إلى مدينة الناصرة وبعد الخطبة بثلاثة أشهر وفي اليوم الخامس والعشرين من شهر آذار والعذراء تقرأ في سفر أشعياء النبي "ها إن العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنًا ويدعى اسمه عمانوئيل" كانت تتمنى أن ترى هذه الفتاة من تكون التي يصفها أشعياء وهي في هذه الأفكار حضر الملاك جبرائيل رسول الثالوث الأقدس يقول لها: "السلام عليك يا مريم يا ممتلئة نعمةً الرب معك مباركة أنتِ في النساء". فلما اضطربت من كلامه قال لها: "لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك وجدت نعمة عند الله وها أنت تحبلين بالضابط الكل وستلدين طفلاً وتسمينه يسوع"، فأجابته العذراء: "كيف يكون ذلك لبنت عذراء لم تعرف زواجًا" فقال لها الملاك: "إن الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظلُلك وذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله وها أن نسيبتك أليصابات هي أيضًا حبلى بابنِِ في شيخوختها وها هو الشهر السادس لتلك المدعوة عاقرًا"، فأجابت العذراء: "ها أنا أمة للرب فليكن لي حسب قولك". وإذ قالت مريم هذه الكلمة حلت كلمة الله في أحشائها الطاهرة فنظر الملاك إلى السماء فرأى الابن جالسًا في أحضان أبيه ثم نظر إلى العذراء فرآه أيضا داخل أحشائها النقية نظير الجنين فسجد مؤديًا الإكرام الواجب لوالدة الإله، ثم عاد إلى السماء مسرورًا، وبعد أن بدا الأمر غير خافيًا على يوسف الصديق، يقول القديس أثافاسيوس: إن يوسف كان يُعفِف البتول وكان حائرًا من عدم اضطرابها، وبعد ذلك أتاه الملاك قائلاً: يا يوسف ابن داؤد لا تخف أن تأخذ امرأتك مريم لأن المولود منها هو من الروح القدس، وبعد ذلك ذهبت مريم إلي الجبل إلي مدينة عين كارم ودخلت إلى بيت زخريا وسلمت على ألياصابات وعندها عرف الجنين "يوحنـا" الذي في بطن ألياصابات أن البتول هي أم المسيح المنتظر وسجد في بطن أمه وامتلأت ألياصابات من الروح القدس فصاحت بصوت عظيم وقالت: "مباركة أنت في النساء من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي فطوبى للتي آمنت ما قيل لها من قبل الرب"، فقالت مريم: " تعظم نفسي للرب ". وبقيت عندها ثلاثة أشهر ثم عادت إلي بيتها وفي تلك الأيام صدر أمر من القيصر الروماني بأن يكتتب كل المسكونة فانطلق الجميع ليكتبوا أسماءهم كل واحد في مدينته وذهب يوسف وخطيبته مريم من الناصرة إلي بيت لحم وكانت بيت لحم لم يعد فيها أي مسكن من كثرة الناس.
وبالكاد وجد يوسف مكانًا في مغارة البهائم وباتا فيها، وفي نفس الليلة ولدت مريم العذراء الطفل الإلهي، وفي تلك الناحية بشر الملائكة الرعاة بالفرح العظيم: " ولد لكم مخلص وهو المسيح الرب "، وبعد ذلك نرى العذراء في الهيكل بعد 40 يوماً ونرى العذراء عندما جاء المجوس وقدموا الهدايا ذهبًا ولبانًا ومرًا. وبإرشاد الملاك المرسل من الله ذهب يوسف مع الطفل وأمه إلى مصر وسكنت العذراء سنتين وستة أشهر في مصر وسكنت في نفس المنطقة التي ظهرت فيها العذراء في سنة 1967 في كنيسة الزيتون ودير المحرفة والمطرية. وعندما مات هيرودس، وبإرشاد الملاك عادوا وسكنوا الناصرة وترافقه العذراء في أكثر عجائبه وتعاليمه فنراها مع يسوع عندما كان يعلم في الهيكل وفي أول عجيبة في عرس قانا الجليل، وآخر أيام المسيح على الأرض نرى

المسيح يسلم والدته إلى التلميذ الحبيب يوحنا، ونراها يوم القيامة مع المريمات، ويوم الصعود في جبل الطور، ويوم العنصرة في حلول الروح القدس مع التلاميذ، وكانت في القدس عزاءً للرسل في زمن الاضطهاد الذي قام به هيرودس. وكان يحضر إليها كثير من الذين كانوا يؤمنون، وكان لها أكبر الأثر في نفوس المؤمنين، وذهبت العذراء إلى جزيرة قبرص بدعوة من القديس ليعازر (الذي أقامه يسوع من بين الأموات) وذهبت في طريقها إلى جبل آثبوس أي "المقدس"، وكان الجبل كله أصنام وعباده أوثان وعند وصول العذراء الجبل تحطمت الأصنام لوحدها وبشرت العذراء بالمسيح واعتمد جميع السكان وسمي هذا الجبل بالجبل المقدس نسبة لزيارة العذراء الكلية القداسة له وما زال حتى اليوم يعج بالأديرة والكنائس والرهبان. وأيضاً زارت أفسس حيث كان القديس يوحنا الحبيب ورجعت بعد ذلك إلي القدس ولما بلغت الستين من عمرها جاءها الملاك في اليوم الثاني عشر من شهر آب من السنة 44 ميلادية فبشرها أنها بعد ثلاثة أيام ستنتقل من دار الشقاء إلى دار الهناء والبقاء، ففرحت فرحًا عظيمًا وَصلت شاكرةً لله، وطلبت أن ترى أولادها الروحانيين أي الرسل الأطهار الذين كانوا متفرقين في أقٌطار العالم فإذا بالسحب تخطفهم في اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر آب وتجمعهم لدى الأم البتول ففرحت بهم وأخبرتهم سبب حضورهم العجيب وعزتهم على حزنهم، وأن الدنيا كلها إلى زوال وَصلت من أجل سلام العالم، واضطجعت كما أرادت وأسلمت روحها إلى ابنها. أما الرسل حملوا السرير بموكب جنائزي مهيب إلى القبر الذي في قرية الجسمانية وإن أحد اليهود من عشيرة الكهنة واسمه أثاناس مد يده إلى النعش يريد أن يقلبه فإذا بسيف يقطع يديه الأثيمتين، فخاف اليهود جدًا، وآمن قوم كثير منهم. وبعد أن وضعوا جسد العذراء في القبر كان الرسل يتناوبون حوله سجدًا يرتلون التسبيح مدة أسبوع.
وذكر أن الرسول توما لم يكن حاضرًا رقاد العذراء، وحضر بعد ثلاثة أيام وكان في الهند أصر أن ينظر محيّا والدة الإله ويبترك منه ويودعه مثل باقي الرسل فلما رفع الحجر عن باب القبر لم يجدوا الجسد بل كان الضريح فارغًا والأكفان وحدها، فآمنوا أن العذراء انتقلت بالنفس والجسد إلى ملكوت السماوات، وعندما كانوا يصلون على المائدة المقدسة عند استحالة القربان إذ بالعذراء تقف بجسمها الطاهر بسحابة منيرة وملائكة المجد حولها فقالت: "السلام لكم، افرحوا لأني معكم كل الأيام"، فهتف الرسل بصوتٍ واحد : "أيتها الفائق قدسها والدة الإله خلصينا".
بتولية العذراء: إن الكنائس المسيحية بأجمعها تعتقد بدوام بتولية العذراء ما عدا الكنيسة البروتستنتية محرفة تفسير كلمتين حتى والبكر الواردتين في قول البشير: "ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر" متى 25:1 ومستندة إلى: " أليس إخوته يعقوب ويوسي وسمعان ويهوذا؟".
ولإظهار الحقيقة نقول:
1- إن كلمة حتى تدل على الاستمرار وهي حسب أفضلية النحاة تدخل ما بعدها في حكم ما قبلها: فإن كان ما قبلها مثبتًا كان ما بعدها مثبتًا، وإن كان منفيًّا كان ما بعدها منفيًّا، مثلاً ذكر في سفر تكوين 7:8 " ولم يرجع الغراب حتى نشف الماء عن وجه الأرض" هنا ما قبل كلمة حتى منفيًّا لم يرجع إذن ما بعدها منفيًّا لأن الغراب لم يرجع أبداً.
2- قال المخلص: "هـا أنا معكم كل الأيام حتى انقضاء الدهر" (متى 20:28)، هنا قبل كلمة حتى مثبتًا إذن ما بعدها أيضا مثبتًا أنا معكم مثبتًا، ونحن لم ننفصل عن المسيح أبدًا لا في هذا الدهر ولا في الحياة الخالدة بل نكون معه بأوفر كمالا.ً
3- يقول في صموئيل الثاني 22:6 " لميكال ابنة شاول لم يكن لها ولد حتى يوم موتها" هنا ما قبلها منفيًّا لم يكن لها ولدُُ إذن ما بعدها منفيًّا، وهل يمكن أن تلد بعد الموت!
ثانيًا: إن البكر في الكتاب المقدس المولود الأول عن وحيدٍ أو بين إخوة كما يتضح من أمر الرب بأن يكرس له بكر حيث يقصد بالأبكار المولودين أولاً أو الوحيدين. ويقول في أشعياء " أنا الإله الأول" أشعياء 6:44 فهل من إله ثانٍ أو ثالث!
ثالثًا: أما إخوة المسيح فهم أبناء يوسف من امرأته الأولى أو أبناء كلاويا من امرأته ابنة خالة العذراء لأن الأقارب في الكتاب المقدس يدعون إخوة إبراهيم ولوط ابن أخيه يدعان أخوات تكوين 8:13 وكذلك لأبان ويعقوب إن أخته رفقه كانا يدعون أخوات تكوين 15:29، وفضلاً عن ذلك فهل يعقل أن تكون أمًا لبشر بعد أن وسعت في أحشائها إله الكل! وقد دعاها الكتاب المقدس امرأة ليوسف لكي لا يشتبه في أمر حبلها وأما بعد الولادة نرى أن الكتاب المقدس يدعوها "أم الصبي" متى 13:2 ولوقا 43:2. وقد دعا يسوع العذراء " بامرأة" (يوحنا4:2 ويوحنا 26:19) لتكريمها وتعظيمها لأن كلمة امرأة يومئذ كانت اصطلاحًا في اللغة للدلالة على الاحترام والعطف، ويؤخذ من الآداب اليونانية القديمة أن السيدات ذوات المجد الرفيع كن يخاطبن بهذا اللفظ.



أن الكتاب المقدس مليئ بنساء عظيمات سواء فى العهد القديم أو الجديد

وفى عصر النعمه والخلاص ... نجد أعظم أم ,اعظم أمرآه

وهى العذراء القديسه البتول الطاهره مريم


قال عنها الكتاب

"لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ" (إنجيل لوقا 1: 30)

"وَأَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَكَانَتْ تَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ هذَا الْكَلاَمِ مُتَفَكِّرَةً بِهِ فِي قَلْبِهَا" (إنجيل لوقا 2: 19)


هوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبني لو 48 1

حقا كرم الكتاب المقدس السيده العذراء ..

= كرم فيها الطفوله الطاهره

= كرم فيها الأمومه . فى تربيه أبنها وألهها يسوع

=كرم فيها تعبها فى الهروب ألى مصر

=كرم فيها ألتهاب أحشاؤها . ووحيدها معلقا بين اللصوص

كان بكاؤها صامت لأم ترى ابها ووحيدها بعد لحظات سيموت على الصليب

= كرمها لأنها رغم حزنها وألتهاب أحشاؤها ماذا قالت ؟

فى صلاه الساعه الثالثه

عندما نظرت الوالده الحمل والراعي مخلص العالم علي الصليب معلقا قالت وهي باكيه اما العالم فيفرح لقبوله الخلاص واما احشايي فتلتهب عند نظري الي صلبوتك الذي انت صابر عليه

= كرمها لانها شاركت الناس فى حياتهم اليوميه

فلقد زارت اليصابات .و اليصابات امتلات من الروح القدس لما وصل الي اذنها سلام القديسه مريم

فشهدت لها اليصابات حين قالت من اين لي هذا ان تاتي ام ربي الي؟ ...

وكذا زيارتها لعرس قنا الجليل , وطلبها لأبنها رب المجد ان يحول الماء الى خمر , لتسعد المدعويين

وقد استجاب كطاعه للأمومه .. وهو الذى تطيعه وتسجد له الشاروبيم والكاروبيم

مهما تكلمنا عن السيده العذراء .. كاحدى ( بل أعظم نساء الكتاب ) لن نقدر .. طوباك يا مريم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

الصوم وتكريم العذراء مريم

الأنبا ديمترويوس أسقف ملوي
   صوم السيدة العذراء هذا صامه آبائنا الرسل أنفسهم لما رجع توما الرسول من التبشير فى الهند، فقد سألهم عن السيدة العذراء، قالوا له إنها قد ماتت.  فقال لهم "أريد أن أرى أين دفنتموها!"  وعندما ذهبوا إلى القبر لم يجدوا الجسد المبارك. فإبتدأ يحكى لهم أنه رأى الجسد صاعدا...  فصاموا 15 يوماً من أول مسرى حتى 15 مسري، فأصبح عيد للعذراء يوم 16 مسرى من التقويم القبطي..

    فمن لا يعجبه موضوع الصيام هو الخاسر لبركة الصوم..  نحن لا نصوم لهم، ولكننا نطلب شفاعتهم أثناء الصوم. فموضوع تكريم السيدة العذراء حير العديد..  فالبعض شطحوا فقالوا أنها حُبِلَ بها بلا دنس، والبعض الآخر شطح في الناحية الأخرى قائلاً إن العذراء هي كعلبة كان بها ذهباً، فنأخذ الذهب ولا قيمة للعلبة!!  أما الكنيسة القبطية فى تقليدها السليم حسب الكتاب المقدس تبجل السيدة العذراء مريم ولكنها لا ترفعها إلى الألوهية مثل الذين يقولون أنها حبل بها بلا دنس، ولا تتجاهلها مثل الذين يتجاهلونها ولا يؤمنون بشفاعتها..   

      ولكن الكتاب المقدس واضحاً في هذا الأمر بقوله: "هكذا أجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس"، فهنا لم يستثنى أحدا.  ويقول أيضاً "إذا كان بخطية واحد صار الحكم إلى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة.."، فحقاً إن الملاك قال لها أن الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك، ولكن ليس معنى هذا أنها حبل بها من أمها بلا دنس!  وإن كان السيد المسيح ولد منها بلا دنس، لكن هي ولدت ولادة إنسانية بشرية من حنة ويواقيم..  ولا ننسى أنها قالت "تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي".  فالعذراء قديسة وبتول وطاهرة وعفيفة وبها العديد من الصفات جميلة، ونحن نطوبها ونحاول أن نتشبه بها..  فحياة السيدة العذراء هي دعوة لنا جميعاً أن نسلك بالطاهرة والقداسة..​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*




 العذراء والطهارة
  ان شخصية العذراء مريم عظيمة ولها جوانب متعدده يجد فيها كل واحد ما يناسبة وما يشبعة من فضائل وممارسات روحية تبنى حياتة وتنميتها :
 + محب الصلاة يجد انها نموذجاً عظيماً فى الصلاة.
 + محب الأتضاع يجد فى العذراء مريم أسوه حسنة فى الاتضاع والأحتمال والصمت والرزانة.
 + محب الطهارة والعفة يجد فى العذراء القدوة الصالحة فى الطهارة والعفة.
 + محب الخدمة يجد فى العذراء الشخصية المثالية للخدمة الباذلة المضحية فى انكار ذات سواء فى حياتها أو حتى بعد أنتقالها من  هذا العالم.
 حقا يقول طرح مجمع القديسين فى التسبحة الكيهكية. السلام لك ايتها العذراء فخر العفة والبتولية، السلام لك أيتها العذراء التى اكملت كل الفضائل. السلام لك أيتها العذراء التى لايقدر لسان بشر أن يصف كثرة فضائلك لأن جميع الفضائل التى تفرقت فى القديسين تجمعت فيك.


* العذراء والطهارة:

 يحلوا للكنيسة أن تلقب العذراء مريم هكذا "العذراء القديسة الطاهرة مريم"، فالطهارة هى من صميم لقب العذراء ومن صميم صفاتها وحياتها وسلوكها، عاشت طاهرة بتول فى بيت يوسف النجار رغم عقد الزواج الذى دونة لهما كهنة الهيكل. اذ كانا كلاهما بتولين طاهرين، هى صبية فى سن الثانية عشر وهو شيخ ناهز الستين، كانت معه فى بيتة كابنة مع ابيها أو مع جدها تخدمة وهو يرعاها ويعولها كولى آمراها. لذلك عاشت العذراء مريم بتولا طاهرة أثناء الحمل وبعد الولادة أيضاً كما نقول فى قسمة عيد الميلاد. " ولدتة وهى عذراء وبتوليتها مختومة " ظلت العذراء مريم بتولا طوال حياتها، لم تنجب اولادا بعد أن ولدت المسيح الالة المتجسد لخلاص العالم، وهذا هو الإيمان الذى تؤمن بة كل الكنائس الرسولية وهو الموضع اللائق بوالدة الالة. لذلك تسميها الكنيسة العذراء كل حين " 
 + ان الغراب الذى أطلقة نوح لم يرجع الى الفلك لأنة غاث فسادا فى وسط الجثث الميتة اما الحمامة التى ترمز للروح القدس فقد عادت الى الفلك ثانية لما لم تجد لها مستقرا بين الجثث الميتة لأنها من الطيور الطاهرة، تطلق الكنيسة على العذراء مريم لقب " الحمامة الحسنة " بسبب وداعتها وطهارتها. نلمس طهاره العذراء من منظر وجهها الهادىء الوديع الذى لم تضع علية المساحيق والاصباغ التى تضر أكثر مما تنفع، ومن منظر ملابسها التى تكسو رأسها وكل جسمها، قال أحدهم ان ثوب العذراء مريم يمكن ان يفصل ثلاثة فساتين من فساتين بنات اليوم عارية الصدر والزراعين والساقين ان الكتاب يعلمنا ان السيرافيم وهى اعلى الطغمات السمائية لكل واحد ستة أجنحة، بجناحين يغطى وجهة وباثنين يغطى رجلية وباثنين يطير، السيرافيم يغطون أجسادهم خشية ورهب من جلال عظمة الله.



*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*
  تطويب القديسة مريم

      البابا شنودة الثالث
 ما أكثر التطويبات التي أعطيت للعذراء.

    وردت في ألحان الكنيسة، وفي التسبحة، في التذاكيات والمدائح وفي الذكصولوجيات، في كل يوم من أيام أعيادها، وفي الأبصلمودية الكيهكية، وفي تراتيل الكنيسة، وفي الأبصلمودية.

    وتذكرها الكنيسة في مجمع القديسين قبل رؤساء الملائكة، وهكذا في كل تشفعاتها. والكنيسة في تطويب السيدة العذراء، إنما تحقق النبوة التي قالتها في تسبحتها:

    "هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبني" (لو1 :48 )

    والكنيسة تقدم لها بخوراً، وتقدم لها السلام. وما أكثر التسابيح التي تبدأ بعبارة "السلام لمريم" (شيري ني ماريا) أو التسابيح التي يبدأ بعبارة "افرحي يا مريم".

    أو التسبحة التي يحرك فيها داود النبي الأوتار العشرة في قيثارته، وفي كل وتر يذكر تطويبًا لها.

    نذكرها في الأجبية ونذكرها في القداس وفي كل كتب الكنيسة:

    نذكرها في السنكسار، وفي الدفنار، وفي القطمارس، وفي الأبصلمودية، وفي كتب المردات والألحان.. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى).

    في صلوات الأجبية، نذكرها في القطعة الثالثة في كل ساعة من ساعات النهار متشفعين بها .

    ونذكرها في قانون الإيمان، إذ نقول في مقدمته:

    "نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقي ونمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة والدة الإله.."

    نذكرها في صلاة البركة، أولها وآخرها.

    فنبدأ البركة "بالصلوات والتضرعات والابتهالات التي ترفعها عنا كل حين والدة الإله القديسة الطاهرة مريم".

    وبعد أن نذكر أسماء الملائكة والرسل والأنبياء والشهداء وجميع القديسين، نختم بها البركة فنقول:

    "وبركة العذراء أولاً وأخرًا".*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*البابا شنودة الثالث

   أيقونة العذراء القديسة مريم*


    هناك فرق بين صور للتأمل، وأيقونة للطقس.

    • ففي الأيقونات لابد أن تظهر مع المسيح باعتبارها والدة الإله.

    • وتكون عن يمينه، إذ قيل في المزمور "قامت الملكة عن يمينك أيها الملك" (مز 45: 9).

    • ولأنها ملكة يكون على رأسها تاج، وكذلك المسيح.

    • وكقديسة يكون حول رأسها هالة من نور، إذ قال الرب "أنتم نور العالم" (مت 5: 14).

    • ولأنها السماء الثانية يوجد حولها نجوم وملائكة وسحاب

    اشفعي فينا أيتها العذراء القديسة، ليشملنا الرب برحمته.
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

اقوال الاباء عن ام النور العذراء مريم

عبر الأباء القديسين عن عمق حبهم لوالدة الاله العذراء مريم وسجلوا حبهم فى سجلات خالدة يتسلمها الأجيال ليتعلموا ما مدى السبى الذى وقعوا فيه كل من عشقوا حب مريم حتى سبتهم بهذا الحب الخالد فأنطلق معبرا ومترجما على صفحات التاريخ .
فهيا بنا نقطف بعض الثمرات من اقوالهم اللذيذة والرائعة التى سجلها لنا الاباء.
-افرحى ايتها الممتلئة نعمة يتنعم البشر كل بنصيب من النعمة أما مريم فنالت النعمة بكل فيضها
( الاب بطرس خريستولوجيس).
-حملت مريم "النار"فى يديها.واحتضنت اللهيب بين زراعيها.اعطت اللهيب صدرها كى يرضع وقدمت لذاك الذى يقوت الجميع لبنها
(مار أفرام السريانى).
-القديسة مريم هى معمل اتحاد الطبائع هى السوق الذى يتم فيه التبادل المبجل هى الحجال الذى فيه خطب "الكلمة"الجسد.
( الاب بروكلس بطريرك القسطنطينية).
- لو أن ابن الانسان رفض التجسد فى احشاء العذراء ليأست النسوة ظانات انهن فاسدات.
(القديس اغسطينوس).
- لو أن ميلاد المسيح افسد بتوليه العذراء لما حسب مولودا من عذراء
.(القديس اغسطينوس).
- لا نكرم العذراء من اجل ذاتها وانما لانتسابها لله
.(القديس اغسطينوس).
- لقد ولد المسيح من امرأة ليواسى جنس النساء
.(القديس اغسطينوس).
- بالمراة جلبت الحية للانسان الآول خبر الموت وبالمرأة نقلت الناس بشرى الحياة.
(القديس اغسطينوس).
- من الفردوس أعلنت المراة الموت لرجلها وفى الكنيسة أعلنت النساء خلاص الرجال .
(القديس اغسطينوس).
- حملته على ذراعيها ذلك الذى يحمل السموات وعلى ركبتيها حملته ذلك الذى تحمله الكاروبيم وبفمه قلبت ذلك فتح أفواه البكم رضع من لبن الثدى ذلك الذى اشبع ألوف من الخمس خبزات وسمكتين
(القديس مار أسحق السريانى).
- أنت أرفع من السمائيين وأجل من الكاروبيم وأفضل من السيرافيم وأعظم من طغمات الملائكة الروحانيين,
وممجدة اكثر من الآباء والبنين وزائدة فى الكرامة على التلاميذ الافاضل المرسلين انت فخر جنسنا بل تفتخر البتولية وبك تكرم الطهارة والعفة أنت تفضلت على الخلائق التى ترى والتى لا ترى لآجل عظة كرامة الرب الاله المسجود له الذى اصطفاك وولد منك لأن الذى تتعبد له كل البرايا سر أن تدعى له أما.من اجل هذا كرامتك جليلة وشفاعتك زائدة فى القوة والاجابة كثيرا.(ميمر الانبا بولس البوشى اسقف مصر).
- سفينة غنية فيها ارسل كنز الأب الى المكان المحتاج ليغنى المساكين (القديس يعقوب السروجى).
- لم تستعجل مريم كمثل أمها حواء التى من صوت واحد صدقت وحملت الموت
(القديس يعقوب السروجى).
- تفرح البتول اذ صارت أماّ رغم بتوليتها
(القديس يعقوب السروجى).
- لا يستطيع أحد ان يعرف امك ايها الرب...هل نسميها عذراء؟ هوذا ابنها موجود
هل يسميها متزوجة؟فهى لم تعرف رجلاّ
فان كان لا يوجد من يفهم أمك,من يكون كفء لفهمك انت؟
مريم نالت من قبلك ايها الرب كل كرامة المتزوجات ...لقد حبلت بك بغير زواج ... كان فى صدرها لبن على غير الطبيعة اذ اخرجت من الارض الظمأة ينبوع لبن يفيض ... ان حملتك فبنظرتك القديرة تخفف حملها...
عجيبة هى أمك ... سيد الكل دخلها فخرج انساناّ.الرب دخلها فأصبح عبداّ.. الكلمة دخلها فصار صامتاّ داخلها..
الرعد دخلها فهدأ صوته .. راعى الكل دخلها فصار منها حملاّ .. ان بطن امك قد غيرت أوضاع الأمور يامنظم الكل.. الغنى دخلها فخرج فقيراّ .. العالى دخلها فخرج فى صورة وضيعة .. الضياء دخلها فأخفى نفسه .. معطى الطعام دخلها فصار جائعاّ .. مروى الجميع دخلها وخرج ظمأناّ..ساتر الكل خرج منها مكشوفا وعيرياناّ
(مار افرام السريانى).
- عجيبة هى امك ايها الرب من يستطيع ان يدرك اعجوبة الاعاجيب هذه عذراء تحبل .. عذراء تلد .. عذراء تبقى عذراء بعد الولادة
(القديس اغسطينوس).
- أم الله اتحدت عقليا بالله بدوام الصلاة والتأمل وفتحت طريقا نحو السماء جديدا. سمتبه فوق المبادىء والظنون الذى هو الصمت العقلى الصمت القلبى وأما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به فى قلبها. (القديس اغريغوريوس ).
-أختارت النعمة مريم العذراء دون سواها من بين كل الاجيال لانها بالحقيقة قد برهنت على رزانتها فى كل الامور ولم توجد امرأة أو عذراء فى كل الاجيال.
(القديس اغريغوريوس العجايبى).
- مريم حملت الطفل الصامت الذى فيه تختفى كل الالسنة مع انه العالى حبا وحقاّ الا انه رضع اللبن من مريم هذا الذى كل الخليقة ترضع من صلاحه عندما كان يرتمى على صدر امه كانت الخليقة كلها ترتمى فى احضانة كرضيع كان صامتا لكن كانت الخليقة كلها تنفذ أمره
(مار أفرام السريانى).
- فقد ولد من عذراء وحفظ بتوليتها ايضا وعذراويتها بلا تفسير
(القديس اغريغوريوس الثيؤلوغوس).
- الشمعة الموقدة أمام أيقونة العذراء تعلن ان هذه هى ام النور
(القديس يوحنا).
- لان العذراء القديسة وحدها تدعى وتعرف بانها والدة المسيح ووالدة الاله كونها بمفردها لم تلد انسانا بسيطا بل ولدت كلمة الله المتجسد الذى صار انساناّ ولعلك تسأل هنا قائلا : هل كانت العذراء ام اللاهوت. أعلم أنه قيل أنفاّ ان كلمة الله الحى القائم بذاته لاريب فى أنه ولد من جوهر الاب نفسه وأخذ جوهراّ خالياّ من ابتداء الزمان وهو متحد مع الوالد على هذا الوجه على أنه لم يزل معه وفيه دائما
(القديس كيرلس رئيس مجمع افسس).
- قال الآب هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت ليس هو ابنى وأخر ابن مريم ليس هو واحداّ , الذى ولد فى المغارة وأخر غيره سجد له المجوس ليس هو الذى يصطبغ واخر لم يصطبغ بل هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت . لاتطلبوا لتجسده على الارض اباّ ولا تطلبوا فى السماء أماّ هو بلا اب على الارض وهو بلا أم فى السماء
(القديس غريغوريوس اخو باسيليوس اسقف قيسارية).
- المولود من البتول ليس باله فقط ولا انساناّ بسيطا لأن هذا المولود عينه صير المرأة التى كانت قديما باب الخطية باب الخلاص
(الاسقف بروكلس).
- قد حوت العذراء عوض الشمس شمس العدل الغير مرسوم ولا تسل هنا كيف صار هذا وكيق أمكن أن يصير الآن حيث يريد الله فهناك لا يراعى ترتيب الطبيعة . اراد . استطاع . نزل . خلص. جميع الاشياء تطيع له . اليوم الكائن يولد.لانه اذ هو اله يصير انساناّ ومع ذلك لا يسقط من اللاهوت الذى كان له ولا صار انسانا بفقده اللاهوت ولا من انسان صار الها ينمو متتابع بل الكلمة الكائن صار لحما
(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم).
- ان مريم والدة الحياة والدة العظمة والنور والدة الله الذى ولدته بحال جديد مستغرب
(الاسقف انطيوخس).
- بقوة من استطاعت مريم أن تحمله فى حضنها هذا الذى يحمل كل الاشياء.أرضعته لبنا هو هيأه فيها,وأعطته طعاما هو صنعه,كاله اعطى مريم لبنا ثم عاد فرضعه منها كابن للانسان,يداها كانتا تعزيانه اذ أخلى نفسه, ذراعها احتضنته من حيث كونه قد صار صغيرا,قوته عظيمة من يقدر ان يحدها؟ لكنه أخفى قياسها تحت الثوب فقد كانت أمه تغزل له وتلبسه اد اخلى نفسه من ثوب المجد
(مار افرام السريانى).
- من أدم الرجل الذى لم يكن له أن يلد خرجت امنا حواء, فكم بالحرى يلزمنا ان نصق أن ابنته حواء تلد طفلا بغير رجل. الارض البكر حملت ادم الاول الذى كان رأسا على كل الارض واليوم حملت العذراء أدم الثانى الذى هو راس كل السموات عصا هارون أفرخت والعود اليابس أثمر, لقد انكشفت اليوم سر هذا الابن البتول حملت طفلاّ
(مارأفرام السريانى).
- لقد حبلت بك أمك بغير زواج , كان فى صدرها لبن على غير الطبيعة اذ أخرجت من الارض الظمأنة ينبوع لبن يفيض ان حملتك فبنظرتك القديرة تخفف حملها, وان اطعمتك فلأنك جائع , وان سقتك فلانك عطشان , وان احتضنتك فأنت جمرة المراحم فانك تحضن صدرها (مارأفرام السريانى).
- من لا يعترف أن عمانوئيل هو اله حقيقى ومن أجل هذا أن العذراء الطاهرة هى والدة الاله لكونها ولدت جسدانيا الكلمة المتجسد الذى من الله لكون الكلمة صار جسدا ليكن محروما
(القديس كيرلس).
- لنقف فى تخشع ممتلىء بالفرح أمام البذل اللا نهائى الذى حولنا من عبيد الى حرية مجد أولاد الله فتغمرنا بهجة فياضة لهذه المحبة الالهية وفى غمرة هذه البهجة تذكر أن السيدة العذراء عاشتها فى عمقها لتفهمها النعمة الفريدة التى اسبغها الله عليها باختيارها الام لابنه الوحيد
(القديس كيرلس عامود الدين).
- اننا نؤكد ان الابن وحيد الجنس قد صار انسانا..حتى اذ يولد من امراة حسب الجسد يعيد الجنس البشرى فيه من جديد
(القديس كيرلس الكبير).
- ان كان ابن الله قد صار ابنا للعذراء فلا تشك يا ابن ادم انك تصير ابنا لله
(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم).
- ولد بالجسد لكى تولد انت ثانية حسب الروح ولد من امرأة لكى تصير انت ابنا لله
(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم).
- عتيق الايام والعظيم داخل البطن جنينا بينما هو غير محدود وبذلك صارت مريم اعظم من السموات واستضاءت بنوره..فانظر الى السماء والى تلك الام البتول واخبرنى ايهما اقرب اليه ومحبوب لديه ؟ فمباركة انت فى النساء
يا مريم وممتلئة نعمة
(القديس يعقوب السروجى).
- أنت يا مريم السماء الثانية وافضل من الطغمات السمائية او صارت احشائك مركبة نورانية ترتعد منها الشاروبيم وحدث هذا عندما التقت مريم العذراء باليصابات فقالت بمحبة "من اين لى هذا ان تاتى الىّ أم ربى
(القديس يعقوب السروجى).
- لقد تجسد من مريم العذراء وولد بالجسد ليلدنا بالروح تواضع لكى يرفعنا اتحد بطبيعتنا ليعطينا موهبة الروح القدس لآن يوم ميلاد ملك الملوك ورب الارباب وان تجسده كان من اجل خلاصنا
(القديس يعقوب السروجى).
- تعالى ايها الحكيم وانظر الطفل داخل الاقماط وتامل فى ان يكون جميع الخليقة معلقة بامره
(القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).
- تعجب منه لانه موضوع فى المذود وهو يدبر البحر واليابسة
(القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).
- بالامس صنع امه وأتى اليوم ولد منها هو الوحيد قبل ادم وبعد مريم (القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).
- أمس واليوم هو يسوع ابن الله بغير ابتداء وشاء ان يكون تحت الابتداء (القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).
- الطفل الموضوع فى المذود والصغير بين المساكين ترتعد منه صفوف النار بعساكرها
(القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).
- مريم حملت الطفل فى حضنها هذا الذى يحمل كل الاشياء وحملته الاذرع وهو الجالس على مركبة الكاروبيم
وارضعته لبنا وهو هيأه فيها واعطته طعاما هو صنعه كاله
(القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).
عندما كان يرضع اللبن من امه كان يرضع الكل بالحياة هذا الذى كل الخليقة ترضع صلاحه وتطلب منه الطبائع
أن يعطيها قوتها ويعطى المطر والظل لمزروعات الارض
(القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).
- النار ملفوفة بالاقمشة واللهيب يرضع حليب العذراء
(القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).
- له المجد..قوته عظيمة..من يقدر ان يجدها لكنه اخفى قياسها تحت الثوب الذى كانت امه العذراء تغزله له
وتلبسه واياه اذ اخلى نفسه من ثوب المجد
(القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).
- انفجرت ابواب الجحيم أمامه فكيف احتوته أحشاء مريم,والحجر الذى على القبر تدحرج بقوة فكيف اشتملته
ذراعا مريم العذراء
(القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).
- حينما اريد أن أنظر الى العذراء والدة الاله وأتأمل فى شخصها يبدو لى لآول وهله ان صوتا من الرب يأتى صارخا بقوة فى اذنى لا تقترب الى هنا.اخلع حذاءك من رجليك لآن الموضع الذى انت واقف عليه أرض مقدسة(خر 5:3)
(القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

اقوال الاباء عن ام النور





 أن قيثارة الروح القدس هذه لن تبعث لحنا أعذب مما تصدره حين تتغنى بمديح مريم
 القديس مار أفرام السريانى


 مريم هى جنة عدن التى من الله
 ففيها لا توجد حية تضر
 ولا حواء الى تقتل
 انما نبع فيها شجرة الحياة التى اعادت المنفيين الى عدن
 القديس مار أفرام السريانى


 دعيت حواء أماً للجنس البشرى أما مريم فهى أم الخلاص
 القديس أمبروسيوس


 بعد أن حملت العذراء أبنها وولدته لنا ... أنحلت اللعنة
 جاء الموت خلال حواء ، والحياة خلال مريم
 القديس جيروم


 مريم أشتملت فى حواء ، لكننا عرفنا حقيقة حواء فقط ، عندما جاءت مريم
 القديس أغسطينوس


 تطلعت مريم الى حواء والى أسمها ذاته "أم كل حى كأشارة سرية عن المستقبل
 لأن "الحياة" نفسه ولد من مريم"
 وهكذا صارت "أم كل حى"
 القديس أبيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس


 وجدت المرأة شفيعتها فى المرأة
 القديس أغريغوريوس النيصى


 انفردت بدعوتها "الممتلئة نعمة" اذ وحدها نالت النعمة التى لم يقتنيها أحد أخر غيرها ، اذ أمتلأت بمواهب النعمة
 القديس أمبروسيوس


 "أفرحى ايتها الممتلئة نعمة"
 يتنعم البشر كل بنصيب من النعمة
 أما مريم فنالت النعمة بكل فيضها
 الأب بطرس خريسولوجيس


 حملت مريم "النار" فى يديها
 واحتضنت اللهيب بين ذراعيها
 أعطت للهيب صدرها كى يرضع
 وقدمت لذاك الذى يقوت الجميع لبنها
 من يستطيع أن يخبر عنها؟
 القديس مار أفرام السريانى


 التحفت بالنعمة الألهية كثوب
 وامتلأت نفسها بالحكمة الألهية
 فى القلب تنعمت بالزيجة مع الله
 وتسلمت الله فى أحشائها
 الأب ثيؤدوسيوس أسقف أنقرة



 أكراماً للرب لا أقبل سؤالاً واحداً يمس موضوع الخطية بخصوص القديسة العذراء مريم
 القديس أغسطينوس


 كيف أقدر بالالوان العادية أن أرسم صورة هذة العجيبة الجميلة
 مكرمة جداً وممجدة هى صورة جمالها
 عاشت حكيمة ومملوءة حبا لله
 لم تتدنس قط بشهوة ردئية ، بل سارت فى استقامة منذ طفولتها فى الطريق الحق بغير خطأ أو تعثر
 القديس يعقوب السروجى


 جاء كلمة الأب من حضن الأب
 وفى حضن أخر لبس جسداً
 جاء من حضن الى حضن
 امتلأ الحضنان النقييان به
 مبارك هو هذا الذى يسكن فينا
 القديس مار أفرام السريانى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*اقوال القديس اوغسطينوس عن العذراء مريم

- لو أن ابن الانسان رفض التجسد فى احشاء العذراء ليأست النسوة ظانات انهن فاسدات.(القديس اغسطينوس).

- لو أن ميلاد المسيح افسد بتوليه العذراء لما حسب مولودا من عذراء.(القديس اغسطينوس).

- لا نكرم العذراء من اجل ذاتها وانما لانتسابها لله.(القديس اغسطينوس).

- لقد ولد المسيح من امرأة ليواسى جنس النساء.(القديس اغسطينوس).

- بالمراة جلبت الحية للانسان الآول خبر الموت وبالمرأة نقلت الناس بشرى الحياة.(القديس اغسطينوس).

- من الفردوس أعلنت المراة الموت لرجلها وفى الكنيسة أعلنت النساء خلاص الرجال .(القديس اغسطينوس).
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

من   أقوال  القديس مار أفرام السرياني
عن السيدة العذراء مريم
من آدم خرجت حواء .. فكم بالحري ابنة حواء تلد طفلاً بدون رجل ! عصا هرون أزهرت والخشب الجاف أنتج ثمراً ، وقد تم سر هذا فأحشاء العذراء أنجبت ابناً.
عندما كان يرضع اللبن من مريم كان يرضع الكل بالحياة.
وعندما كان في حضن أمه ، كانت الخليقة كلها في حضنه.
بقوة منه استطاعت مريم أن تحمله في حضنها هذا الذي يحمل كل الأشياء.
أرضعته لبناً هو الذي هيأه فيها ، وأعطته طعاماً هو الذي صنعه.
قالت مريم: إن الطفل الذي أحمله هو الذي يحملني..
ابن العالي جداً سكن فيَّ وصرت والدته كميلاد ثان له ، ولدته وهو الذي ولدني بالميلاد الثاني.
لم تبعد قدرتك عني فلقد كنت في داخلي ، وأيضاً كنت خارجاً عني... هل أدعوك ابناً ؟ هل أدعوك أخاً ؟ هل أدعوك رباً ؟
انني أختك من بيت داود أبينا ، وأيضاً أمك لأني حبلت بك. وعروساً لك بتقديسك لي ، وعبدتك لأنك اشتريتني بدمك وابنتك اذ عمدتني بالماء.
أنت إلهاً لمن يعترف بك ، ورباً للذي يخدمك ، وأخاً للذي يحبك لأنك تربح الكل ..
أحشاء الجحيم أدركته فإنفجرت أبوابه ، فكيف احتوته أحشاء مريم ؟
الحجر الذي على القبر تدحرج بقوة ، فكيف حملته ذراعا مريم ؟
مباركة أنت يا مريم ،
إن أمك أيها الرب لا يعرف أحد يسميها ..
هل يسميها عذراء ..؟ إن إبنها يقف هناك .
هل يسميها متزوجة ..؟ لا يوجد رجلاً قد عرفها.
عجيبة هي أمك الرب دخلها فصار عبداً.
الكلمة دخلها فصار صامتاً داخلها.
راعي الكل دخلها فصار حملاً فيها.
إن بطن أمك غيرت أوضاع الأمور كلها يا منظم الكل.

فإن كان لا يوجد أحد قد فهم أمك فمن هو كفؤ لفهمك أنت ...


من كتاب العذراء مريم وظهوراتها العامة - الراهب القمص سمعان السرياني









عبر الأباء القديسين عن عمق حبهم لوالدة الاله العذراء مريم وسجلوا حبهم فى سجلات خالدة يتسلمها الأجيال ليتعلموا ما مدى السبى الذى وقعوا فيه كل من عشقوا حب مريم حتى سبتهم بهذا الحب الخالد فأنطلق معبرا ومترجما على صفحات التاريخ .
فهيا بنا نقطف بعض الثمرات من اقوالهم اللذيذة والرائعة التى سجلها لنا الاباء.

-افرحى ايتها الممتلئة نعمة يتنعم البشر كل بنصيب من النعمة أما مريم فنالت النعمة بكل فيضها ( الاب بطرس خريستولوجيس).

-حملت مريم "النار"فى يديها.واحتضنت اللهيب بين زراعيها.اعطت اللهيب صدرها كى يرضع وقدمت لذاك الذى يقوت الجميع لبنها (مار أفرام السريانى).

-القديسة مريم هى معمل اتحاد الطبائع هى السوق الذى يتم فيه التبادل المبجل هى الحجال الذى فيه خطب "الكلمة"الجسد.( الاب بروكلس بطريرك القسطنطينية).

- لو أن ابن الانسان رفض التجسد فى احشاء العذراء ليأست النسوة ظانات انهن فاسدات.(القديس اغسطينوس).

- لو أن ميلاد المسيح افسد بتوليه العذراء لما حسب مولودا من عذراء.(القديس اغسطينوس).

- لا نكرم العذراء من اجل ذاتها وانما لانتسابها لله.(القديس اغسطينوس).

- لقد ولد المسيح من امرأة ليواسى جنس النساء.(القديس اغسطينوس).

- بالمراة جلبت الحية للانسان الآول خبر الموت وبالمرأة نقلت الناس بشرى الحياة.(القديس اغسطينوس).

- من الفردوس أعلنت المراة الموت لرجلها وفى الكنيسة أعلنت النساء خلاص الرجال .(القديس اغسطينوس).

- حملته على ذراعيها ذلك الذى يحمل السموات وعلى ركبتيها حملته ذلك الذى تحمله الكاروبيم وبفمه قلبت ذلك فتح أفواه البكم رضع من لبن الثدى ذلك الذى اشبع ألوف من الخمس خبزات وسمكتين (القديس مار أسحق السريانى).

- أنت أرفع من السمائيين وأجل من الكاروبيم وأفضل من السيرافيم وأعظم من طغمات الملائكة الروحانيين,
وممجدة اكثر من الآباء والبنين وزائدة فى الكرامة على التلاميذ الافاضل المرسلين انت فخر جنسنا بل تفتخر البتولية وبك تكرم الطهارة والعفة أنت تفضلت على الخلائق التى ترى والتى لا ترى لآجل عظة كرامة الرب الاله المسجود له الذى اصطفاك وولد منك لأن الذى تتعبد له كل البرايا سر أن تدعى له أما.من اجل هذا كرامتك جليلة وشفاعتك زائدة فى القوة والاجابة كثيرا.(ميمر الانبا بولس البوشى اسقف مصر).

- سفينة غنية فيها ارسل كنز الأب الى المكان المحتاج ليغنى المساكين (القديس يعقوب السروجى).

- لم تستعجل مريم كمثل أمها حواء التى من صوت واحد صدقت وحملت الموت (القديس يعقوب السروجى).

- تفرح البتول اذ صارت أماّ رغم بتوليتها (القديس يعقوب السروجى).

- لا يستطيع أحد ان يعرف امك ايها الرب...هل نسميها عذراء؟ هوذا ابنها موجود
هل يسميها متزوجة؟فهى لم تعرف رجلاّ
فان كان لا يوجد من يفهم أمك,من يكون كفء لفهمك انت؟
مريم نالت من قبلك ايها الرب كل كرامة المتزوجات ...لقد حبلت بك بغير زواج ... كان فى صدرها لبن على غير الطبيعة اذ اخرجت من الارض الظمأة ينبوع لبن يفيض ... ان حملتك فبنظرتك القديرة تخفف حملها...
عجيبة هى أمك ... سيد الكل دخلها فخرج انساناّ.الرب دخلها فأصبح عبداّ.. الكلمة دخلها فصار صامتاّ داخلها..
الرعد دخلها فهدأ صوته .. راعى الكل دخلها فصار منها حملاّ .. ان بطن امك قد غيرت أوضاع الأمور يامنظم الكل.. الغنى دخلها فخرج فقيراّ .. العالى دخلها فخرج فى صورة وضيعة .. الضياء دخلها فأخفى نفسه .. معطى الطعام دخلها فصار جائعاّ .. مروى الجميع دخلها وخرج ظمأناّ..ساتر الكل خرج منها مكشوفا وعيرياناّ (مار افرام السريانى).

- عجيبة هى امك ايها الرب من يستطيع ان يدرك اعجوبة الاعاجيب هذه عذراء تحبل .. عذراء تلد .. عذراء تبقى عذراء بعد الولادة (القديس اغسطينوس).

- أم الله اتحدت عقليا بالله بدوام الصلاة والتأمل وفتحت طريقا نحو السماء جديدا. سمتبه فوق المبادىء والظنون الذى هو الصمت العقلى الصمت القلبى وأما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به فى قلبها. (القديس اغريغوريوس ).

-أختارت النعمة مريم العذراء دون سواها من بين كل الاجيال لانها بالحقيقة قد برهنت على رزانتها فى كل الامور ولم توجد امرأة أو عذراء فى كل الاجيال.(القديس اغريغوريوس العجايبى).

- مريم حملت الطفل الصامت الذى فيه تختفى كل الالسنة مع انه العالى حبا وحقاّ الا انه رضع اللبن من مريم هذا الذى كل الخليقة ترضع من صلاحه عندما كان يرتمى على صدر امه كانت الخليقة كلها ترتمى فى احضانة كرضيع كان صامتا لكن كانت الخليقة كلها تنفذ أمره (مار أفرام السريانى).

- فقد ولد من عذراء وحفظ بتوليتها ايضا وعذراويتها بلا تفسير (القديس اغريغوريوس الثيؤلوغوس).

- الشمعة الموقدة أمام أيقونة العذراء تعلن ان هذه هى ام النور (القديس يوحنا).

- لان العذراء القديسة وحدها تدعى وتعرف بانها والدة المسيح ووالدة الاله كونها بمفردها لم تلد انسانا بسيطا بل ولدت كلمة الله المتجسد الذى صار انساناّ ولعلك تسأل هنا قائلا : هل كانت العذراء ام اللاهوت. أعلم أنه قيل أنفاّ ان كلمة الله الحى القائم بذاته لاريب فى أنه ولد من جوهر الاب نفسه وأخذ جوهراّ خالياّ من ابتداء الزمان وهو متحد مع الوالد على هذا الوجه على أنه لم يزل معه وفيه دائما (القديس كيرلس رئيس مجمع افسس).

- قال الآب هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت ليس هو ابنى وأخر ابن مريم ليس هو واحداّ , الذى ولد فى المغارة وأخر غيره سجد له المجوس ليس هو الذى يصطبغ واخر لم يصطبغ بل هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت . لاتطلبوا لتجسده على الارض اباّ ولا تطلبوا فى السماء أماّ هو بلا اب على الارض وهو بلا أم فى السماء(القديس غريغوريوس اخو باسيليوس اسقف قيسارية).

- المولود من البتول ليس باله فقط ولا انساناّ بسيطا لأن هذا المولود عينه صير المرأة التى كانت قديما باب الخطية باب الخلاص (الاسقف بروكلس).

- قد حوت العذراء عوض الشمس شمس العدل الغير مرسوم ولا تسل هنا كيف صار هذا وكيق أمكن أن يصير الآن حيث يريد الله فهناك لا يراعى ترتيب الطبيعة . اراد . استطاع . نزل . خلص. جميع الاشياء تطيع له . اليوم الكائن يولد.لانه اذ هو اله يصير انساناّ ومع ذلك لا يسقط من اللاهوت الذى كان له ولا صار انسانا بفقده اللاهوت ولا من انسان صار الها ينمو متتابع بل الكلمة الكائن صار لحما (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم).

- ان مريم والدة الحياة والدة العظمة والنور والدة الله الذى ولدته بحال جديد مستغرب (الاسقف انطيوخس).

- بقوة من استطاعت مريم أن تحمله فى حضنها هذا الذى يحمل كل الاشياء.أرضعته لبنا هو هيأه فيها,وأعطته طعاما هو صنعه,كاله اعطى مريم لبنا ثم عاد فرضعه منها كابن للانسان,يداها كانتا تعزيانه اذ أخلى نفسه, ذراعها احتضنته من حيث كونه قد صار صغيرا,قوته عظيمة من يقدر ان يحدها؟ لكنه أخفى قياسها تحت الثوب فقد كانت أمه تغزل له وتلبسه اد اخلى نفسه من ثوب المجد (مار افرام السريانى).

- من أدم الرجل الذى لم يكن له أن يلد خرجت امنا حواء, فكم بالحرى يلزمنا ان نصق أن ابنته حواء تلد طفلا بغير رجل. الارض البكر حملت ادم الاول الذى كان رأسا على كل الارض واليوم حملت العذراء أدم الثانى الذى هو راس كل السموات عصا هارون أفرخت والعود اليابس أثمر, لقد انكشفت اليوم سر هذا الابن البتول حملت طفلاّ (مارأفرام السريانى).

- لقد حبلت بك أمك بغير زواج , كان فى صدرها لبن على غير الطبيعة اذ أخرجت من الارض الظمأنة ينبوع لبن يفيض ان حملتك فبنظرتك القديرة تخفف حملها, وان اطعمتك فلأنك جائع , وان سقتك فلانك عطشان , وان احتضنتك فأنت جمرة المراحم فانك تحضن صدرها (مارأفرام السريانى).

- من لا يعترف أن عمانوئيل هو اله حقيقى ومن أجل هذا أن العذراء الطاهرة هى والدة الاله لكونها ولدت جسدانيا الكلمة المتجسد الذى من الله لكون الكلمة صار جسدا ليكن محروما (القديس كيرلس).

- لنقف فى تخشع ممتلىء بالفرح أمام البذل اللا نهائى الذى حولنا من عبيد الى حرية مجد أولاد الله فتغمرنا بهجة فياضة لهذه المحبة الالهية وفى غمرة هذه البهجة تذكر أن السيدة العذراء عاشتها فى عمقها لتفهمها النعمة الفريدة التى اسبغها الله عليها باختيارها الام لابنه الوحيد (القديس كيرلس عامود الدين).

- اننا نؤكد ان الابن وحيد الجنس قد صار انسانا..حتى اذ يولد من امراة حسب الجسد يعيد الجنس البشرى فيه من جديد (القديس كيرلس الكبير).

- ان كان ابن الله قد صار ابنا للعذراء فلا تشك يا ابن ادم انك تصير ابنا لله (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم).

- ولد بالجسد لكى تولد انت ثانية حسب الروح ولد من امرأة لكى تصير انت ابنا لله (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم).

- عتيق الايام والعظيم داخل البطن جنينا بينما هو غير محدود وبذلك صارت مريم اعظم من السموات واستضاءت بنوره..فانظر الى السماء والى تلك الام البتول واخبرنى ايهما اقرب اليه ومحبوب لديه ؟ فمباركة انت فى النساء
يا مريم وممتلئة نعمة (القديس يعقوب السروجى).

- أنت يا مريم السماء الثانية وافضل من الطغمات السمائية او صارت احشائك مركبة نورانية ترتعد منها الشاروبيم وحدث هذا عندما التقت مريم العذراء باليصابات فقالت بمحبة "من اين لى هذا ان تاتى الىّ أم ربى (القديس يعقوب السروجى).

- لقد تجسد من مريم العذراء وولد بالجسد ليلدنا بالروح تواضع لكى يرفعنا اتحد بطبيعتنا ليعطينا موهبة الروح القدس لآن يوم ميلاد ملك الملوك ورب الارباب وان تجسده كان من اجل خلاصنا (القديس يعقوب السروجى).

- تعالى ايها الحكيم وانظر الطفل داخل الاقماط وتامل فى ان يكون جميع الخليقة معلقة بامره (القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).
- تعجب منه لانه موضوع فى المذود وهو يدبر البحر واليابسة (القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).

- بالامس صنع امه وأتى اليوم ولد منها هو الوحيد قبل ادم وبعد مريم (القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).

- أمس واليوم هو يسوع ابن الله بغير ابتداء وشاء ان يكون تحت الابتداء (القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).

- الطفل الموضوع فى المذود والصغير بين المساكين ترتعد منه صفوف النار بعساكرها (القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).

- مريم حملت الطفل فى حضنها هذا الذى يحمل كل الاشياء وحملته الاذرع وهو الجالس على مركبة الكاروبيم
وارضعته لبنا وهو هيأه فيها واعطته طعاما هو صنعه كاله (القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).

عندما كان يرضع اللبن من امه كان يرضع الكل بالحياة هذا الذى كل الخليقة ترضع صلاحه وتطلب منه الطبائع
أن يعطيها قوتها ويعطى المطر والظل لمزروعات الارض (القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).

- النار ملفوفة بالاقمشة واللهيب يرضع حليب العذراء (القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).

- له المجد..قوته عظيمة..من يقدر ان يجدها لكنه اخفى قياسها تحت الثوب الذى كانت امه العذراء تغزله له
وتلبسه واياه اذ اخلى نفسه من ثوب المجد (القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).

- انفجرت ابواب الجحيم أمامه فكيف احتوته أحشاء مريم,والحجر الذى على القبر تدحرج بقوة فكيف اشتملته
ذراعا مريم العذراء (القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).

- حينما اريد أن أنظر الى العذراء والدة الاله وأتأمل فى شخصها يبدو لى لآول وهله ان صوتا من الرب يأتى صارخا بقوة فى اذنى لا تقترب الى هنا.اخلع حذاءك من رجليك لآن الموضع الذى انت واقف عليه أرض مقدسة(خر 5:3) (القديس ساويرس الانطاكى ).


  من كتاب السحابة المتألقة فى دقادوس 
كتابة المتنيح ابينا الانبا فيبلس مطران كرسى الدقهلية 








​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

العذراء المخطوبه



ترى لماذا لم ياتى الرب يسوع من عذراء دون ان تخطب؟
لماذاانتظر التدبير الالهى حتى خطبت العذراء ليوسف النجار وبعدها جاءت البشاره بالحبل الالهى؟
والحقيقه ان الله قد استخدم يوسف كستار للعدراء

1-
  لحمايتها من اليهود: فلا يرجمونها متى ظهرت عليها علامات الحمل . وربما تتسأل هل مجرد الخطبه يبرر الحمل ويمنع ادانته؟
لكن اعلم انه حينما يقول الكتاب عن العذراء انها مخطوبه فمعنى ذلك انها تحسب امام الشرع امرأه للمنسوبه والمخطوبه اليه ولذلك لما اراد الكتاب ان يعلمنا ان ولاده المسيح له المجد هى ولاده بغير زرع بشر لم يكتف بالقول عن امه انها مخطوبه ليوسف فيمكنها ان تنجب منه حسب شريعه اليهود لكنه اردف ذلك حالا بقوله وقبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس ثم لما اراد يوسف تخليتها سرا قال الملاك لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك من هذا نفهم ان مجرد الخطبه عند اليهود يجعل الزيجه قائمه امام الشرع بغض النظر عما اذا كانت هناك مباشره زوجيه ام لا
2-
لاخفاء طبيعه المولود عن ابليس ترى كيف كانت تسير الاحداث لو تيقن ابليس ان المولود ليس عاديا بغير زرع بشر؟
هذا لم يحدث ولن يحدث الا لشخص واحد الله المتجسد

س- الم يعلم ابليس طبيعه المولود من خلال كلمات الملاك للعدراءفى بشارته للعدرا" الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوه العلى تظللك لذلك فالقدوس والمولود منك يدعى ابن الله "
ج- يلاحظ ان بشاره العذراء حصلت فى دائره ضيقه فى مخدعها وقت صلاتها وبالتأكيد لم يدر ابليس بهذه الواقعه.

*ملحوظه :* احذر ان تتصور ابليس وكأنه كلى المعرفه والا محدوديه! كما اننا كثيرا ما نتصور ابليس فى ذكاء شديد وان كان كذلكفانما هو ذكى فى الشر اما فى معرفه التدابير الالهيه فهو غبى جدا لانه فقد النور الالهى تماما مثل البشر الذين يبتعدون عن النور الحقيقى فلا يعرفون ما هو لخلاصهم !
س- الم يثير شك يوسف فى عفاف العذراء وبتوليتها فضول ابليس لمعرفه طبيعه المحمول به؟
ج- هذا الشك لم يخرج عن عقل يوسف لم يبح به لاحد بدليل انه اراد تخليتها سرا. وتبقى طبيعه المولود وكنهه مخفيان مده عن الجميع اللهم الا انفس قليله كالعذراء ويوسف النجار وسمعان الشيخ الذى اعلم بوحى من الروح القدس انه لن يرى الموت قبل ان يعاين المسيح الرب وذلك كما يقول التقليد اثناء تعثره فى ترجمه نبوه اشعياء ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا...)
س-اذا كان قد خفى عن الشيطان موضوع بشاره العذراء وايضا شكوك يوسف فهل نسى نبؤه اشعياء الصريحه عن المسيا وميلاده " يولد لنا ولد وتعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسه على كتفه ويدعى عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام " وايضا" ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانؤيل "
ج-هل تعلم كم من السنين مرت منذ ان سقط ادم ونال الوعد وحتى مجىء المسيا؟ حوالى 5500... هذه الفتره الزمنيه الطويله جدا قد اصلت فى نفس ابليس اعتقادا راسخا وهو نسيان الله لادم وخلاصه فلم يفكر ابليس فى النبؤات كما نفكر نحن الان .

 حتى ان الانبياء الذين كتبوا نبواتهم عن المسيا لم يفهموا بالضبط ماذا تعنى هذه النبوات! هذا بالاضافه الى ان ابليس بتصلفه ووكبريائه لم يكن يتصور ان ياتى الخلاص البشريه من فتاه فقيره يتيمه لاحول لها ولاقوه. ولما سلمنا ان الشيطان كان فطنا لهذه النبوات ومنتظرا لهذه العذراء الا انه اخطا فى التطبيق ولم يفطن ان السيد المسيح هو المقصود بالنبوات لكونه يراه ابنا لزوجه وليس لعذراء والجميع يدعونه ابن يوسف ومن حتميه الخطبه للعذراء نذكر ايضا

3-
وجود يوسف بجانبها كان معينا لها فى امور حياتها مع ابنها يسوع: فى هروب الى مصروالرجوع منها.... الخ
4-
والخطبه ايضا حققت وراثه السيد المسيح كملك لكرسى داود ابيه كما قال الملاك للعدرا.... ويعطيه الرب الاله كرسى داود ابيه ويملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد اذا ان الملك عند اليهود يورث عن الاباء وليس الامهات فوجود يوسف كأب شرعى للمسيح جعل هذه الوراثه شرعيه وصحيحه من كتاب بستان الميلاد




​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

هل يجوز تمجيد العذراء؟ أليس المجد لله. ونحن نقول له: "لك المجد"
 لماذا إذن نمجد العذراء؟ ونقول في ترتيلنا "مجد مريم يتعظم" .




ملكوها في القلوب" .. ؟*
يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث ::*
المجد الذي يختص به الله وحده، هو مجد الإلوهية. وهو الذي قال عنه "مجدي لا أعطيه لآخر"
ولكن الله يمجد أبناءه ورسله ومختاريه وشهداءه بأنواع أمجاد كثيرة . وقد قيل

 أن الذين سبق فعرفهم، سبق فعينهم . وهؤلاء دعاهم .. وبررهم .. وهؤلاء مجدهم أيضاً (رو8: 30)0

كذلك فإن الرب قد وهب المجد، لكل من يتألم من أجله. وينطبق هذا على الشهداء والمعترفين، ومن يتحملون الألم في الخدمة. وهكذا قيل

"إن كنا نتألم معه، فلكي نتمجد أيضاً معه" (رو8: 17)0

بل ما أعجب قول السيد المسيح للآب عن رسله

"وأنا أعطيهم المجد الذي أعطيتني" (يو17: 22)0

فإن كان هذا قد قيل عن التلاميذ، ألا يليق المجد بالسيدة العذراء التي هي أم روحية لكل هؤلاء؟ .. بل هي أم لمعلمهم وربهم

على أن المجد الذي يُقدم للسيدة العذراء وللآباء الرسل وللشهداء لا يمكن أن يعتبر انتقاصاً من مجد الله الذي قال لتلاميذه: "من يكرمكم يكرمني"

إن الله قد خلق الإنسان للمجد. وأول مجد منحه الله لنا أنه خلقنا كشبهه على صورته ومثاله (تك1: 26، 27)0

ثم هناك مجد آخر منحه الله للكهنوت. وهكذا قال الرب لموسى عن هرون أخيه رئيس الكهنة "اصنع ثياباً مقدسة لهرون أخيك للمجد والبهاء" (خر28: 2). وبالمثل قال عن أبناء هرون الكهنة" .. وتصنع لهم قلانس للمجد والبهاء" (خر2ـ 40)0

ألا يليق بنا إذن أن نمجد العذراء، الملكة القائمة عن يمين الملك (مز45: 9)، التي جميع الأجيال تطوبها (لو1: 48)؟




​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*
      أمنا القديسة العذراء.. فضائلها وإيمانها.. *

     لا توجد إمرأة تنبأ عنها الأنبياء وأهتم بها الكتاب مثل مريم ... رموز عديدة عنها فى العهد القديم وكذلك سيرتها وتسبحتها والمعجزات فى العهد الجديد.

    و ما اكثر التمجيدات والتأملات التى وردت عن العذراء فى كتب الأباء التى تلقبها بها الكنيسة مستوحاة من روح الكتاب.

    انها أمنا كلنا وسيدتنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا الملكة القائمة عن يمين الملك العذراء دائمة البتولية المملوءة نعمة القديسة مريم الأم القادرة المعينة الرحيمة أم النور أم الرحمة والخلاص الكرمة الحقانية.هذه هى التى ترفعها الكنيسة فوق مرتبة رؤساء الملائكة فنقول عنها فى تسابيحها وألحانها: علوت يا مريم فوق الشاروبيم وسموت يا مريم فوق السيرافيم.

    لم يرد بالكتاب المقدس تاريخ القديسة حنة والقديس يواقيم _ أبوىّ العذراء مريم _ بل حتى تاريخ السيدة العذراء قبل خطبتها ذلك لأن الكتاب المقدس يركزكل اهتمامه على شخصية السيد المسيح وترك باقى الأشياء للتقليد ليدونها ويذكرها للكنيسة المقدسة .

    يذكر التقليد انه كان فى بلاد اليهودية رجل اسمه يواقيم ( يهوه يقيم) وزوجته اسمها حَنَة ( الحنون) وقد كانا متقدمين فى السن ولم يرزقا بذرية. ولأن بنى إسرائيل كانوا يعيرون من لا ولد له لهذا كانا القديسان حزينيين ومداومين على الصلاة والطلب من الله نهاراًَ وليلاً أن يعطيهما ابناً يخدمه فى بيته كصموئيل. فاستجاب الرب الدعاء فظهر ملاك الرب جبرائيل ليواقيم وبشره بان امرأته حَنَة ستحبل وتلد مولوداً يسر قلبه, كما ظهر جبرائيل الملاك لحَنَة وزف إليها البشرى بأنها ستلد ابنة مباركة تطوبها جميع الأجيال لان منها يكون خلاص آدم وذريته. وقضت حَنَة أيام حملها فى صلوات واصوام الى أن ولدت بنتاً وسمياها مريم (سيدة), وكان ذلك فى يوم أول بشنس. ولما بلغت مريم 3 سنوات قاما والداها بتقديمها للهيكل لتخدم الرب مع بقية العذارى, وظلت تخدم فى الهيكل حتى بلغت الثانية عشر من عمرها, وكان أبواها قد ماتا وعندما بلغت سن الزواج تشاور الكهنة معاً على زواجها فاختار زكريا الكاهن من شيوخ وشبان يهوذا واخذ عصيهم وكتب عل كل واحدة اسم صاحبها ووضعهم داخل الهيكل فصعدت حمامة فوق العصا التى كانت ليوسف النجار ثم استقرت على رأسه فعقد الكهنة خطبتها على يوسف وعاشت فى بيته الذى فى الناصرة.  
*
    بشارة الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء:*

    ظهر جبرائيل الملاك للعذراء مريم وبشرها بميلاد الطفل يسوع ( لو 1: 26-38) وذلك بعد ستة اشهر من ظهوره لزكريا الكاهن وبشارته بميلاد يوحنا المعمدان.
*
    فضائل العذراء:*

    إذا كانت العذراء قد استطاعت ان تحوى بداخلها الغير المحوى فلقد تجملت بالفضائل الكثيرة التى أهلتها لذلك , ولو كان يوجد من يفوقها من بعدها نقاءً وقداسة لكان الله قد ابطأ قدومه حتى جاء منها لذلك نحن نقول عن العذراء انها قديسة الأجيال وقديسة القديسين.
*
     1- الاتضاع والوداعة*

    لعل الفضيلة الأساسية والعظمى التى جعلت الرب ينظر إليها انها كانت وديعة إذ قالت "لإنه نظر الى إتضاع أمته"

    (لو 48:1)

    وقد ظهرت وداعة العذراء مريم فى عدة أمور:

     ‌أ- احتمال الكرامة:

    قد يظن البعض إن احتمال الآلام صعب ولكن يجب أن نعرف إن احتمال الكرامة يحتاج الى مجهود اكثر من احتمال الآلام والإهانات وقد قال أحد القديسين:" هناك الكثيرون يحتملون الإهانات ولكن القليلين يحتملون الكرامات"

     حينما صارت العذراء أماً لله لم تتكبر بل قالت " هوذا أنا أمة الرب" , واحتملت  كرامة ومجد التجسد الإلهى منها.. مجد حلول الروح القدس فيها.. مجد ميلاد الرب منها.. ومجد جميع الأجيال التى تطوبها. احتملت كل ظهورات الملائكة لها وسجود المجوس أمام ابنها والمعجزات الكثيرة التى حدثت من ابنها فى ارض مصر بل ونور هذا الابن فى حضنها.

      ‌ب- إنكار الذات

    حينما كان الرب فى الهيكل وهو طفل صغير وبحثت عنه العذراء ولم تجده مع الأقرباء والمعارف وكان معها يوسف النجار, وأخيراً وجدته فى الهيكل جالساً وسط المعلمين (لو2: 44-49) قالت له العذراء".... هوذا أبوك وأنا كنا نطلبك معذبين"

    العذراء كانت تعرف ان ابنها ليس ابناً ليوسف ومع ذلك كانت تدعوه أباً له, والأفضل من ذلك أنها كانت تقدمه على نفسها فتقول" ... هوذا أبوك وأنا..." معطية له كرامة أكثر.

    ‌ج-   خدمة الآخرين:

    خدمة الآخرين تكون مبنية على المحبة والتواضع. القديسة مريم ذهبت إلى أليصابات لتخدمها عندما علمت أنها حبلى مع إنها أم المسيح, إلا إنها لم تمنعها كرامتها من تذهب إلى أليصابات فى رحلة مضنية شاقة ومضنية عبر الجبال وتمكث عندها 3 شهور تخدمها حتى ولدت يوحنا (لو 1: 39-56), فعلت ذلك وهى حبلى برب المجد.

*     2- الإيمان:*

    قالت أليصابات للعذراء" ... طوبى للتى آمنت أن يتم لها ما قيل من قبل الرب.." (لو 45:1).

     فى بشارة الملاك للعذراء كشف لنا جوهر الإيمان العميق فى حياتها, هذا الإيمان الذى تسلمته من أبويها وإزداد نمواً بوجودها فى الهيكل وصلواتها وتضرعاتها المستمرة وحفظها لكلام الرب الذى كانت تخبئه داخل قلبها.

    و لكى ندرك مقدار وعظمة إيمان العذراء لنقارنه بإيمان زكريا الكاهن

    إن الكاهن الشيخ لم يصدق كلام الله الذى يتم فى حينه (لو 20:1) فلم تكن معجزة ولادة يوحنا من أم عاقر وأب شيخ, هى المعجزة الأولى فى التاريخ إذ سبقتها معجزات, فهوذا إسحق قد وُلد من إبراهيم ذو المائة عام وسارة العاقر (تك 18), وآخرون كثيرون : صموئيل من حَنَة (1صم1), وشمشون من منوح وزوجته (قض13), ويعقوب وعيسو من رفقة (تك 25), ويوسف من راحيل (تك 31:29) .

    و لكن المعجزة التى لم يسبق أن حدث مثلها فى التاريخ من قبل هى معجزة ولادة المسيح من عذراء بدون زرع بشر, ولكن مع ذلك فان الأمر السهل لم يصدقه زكريا, والأمر الأصعب قبلته العذراء إذ كان لديها رصيد جبار من الإيمان.
*
     كان إيمان العذراء يتصف بثلاث صفات:
*
‌أ- إيمان بلا شك:

    عندما بشر جبرائيل الملاك العذراء بميلاد المسيح قالت له مريم :"..ليكن لى كقولك..."( لو 38:1)

    لقد فاقت العذراء الكثير من القديسين والقديسات فهوذا سارة عندما سمعت بشارة الملائكة بميلاد إسحق  ضحكت وقالت" ..أبعد فنائى يكون لى تنعم وسيدى قد شاخ.."(تك12:18).

    ليس سارة فقط لكن هذا توما الرسول يشك فى قيامة السيد المسيح من بين الأموات, وبطرس الرسول الذى إشتهر بكلمة : " إن شك فيك الجميع فأنا لا أشك" قال له السيد المسيح : " ...يا قليل الإيمان لماذا شككت...."

    مع ان العذراء مريم سألت الملاك :"..كيف يكون هذا..." إلا إنها حينما رد عليها الملاك:"...الروح القدس يحل عليك.." لم تتساءل للمرة الثانية بل آمنت وقالت:"...ليكن لى كقولك..."

     ‌ب- إيمان بلا جدال:

    هناك الكثير من النعم التى نفقدها إذا جادلنا وناقشنا وسألنا بعقلنا الجسدى وحكمتنا البشرية.لم يكن غريباً ان عاقراً تلد ولكن الغريب ان تلد عذراء لهذا قال الرب على لسان أشعياء النبى العظيم:"....يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية, ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً...." (أش14:7) ومعروفة قصة سمعان الشيخ وتفكيره فى هذه الآية.

    هناك الكثير من أنبياء العهد القديم قد طلبوا من الرب علامات:  

* موسى النبى حين أرسله الله وأعطاه علامات تحويل العصا الى حية وتحويل يده السليمة الى برصاء (خر4).

* جدعون وعلامة جزة الصوف (قض6).

* حزقيا الملك ورجوع ظل الشمس 10 درجات (2مل 20: 9)

* زكريا الكاهن وعقوبته بالصمت .

أما العذراء مريم فلم تطلب لا من الرب ولا من ملاك الرب أي علامة .

      ‌ج- إيمان بلا خوف:

    كثيرون من الذين رأوا الرب أو تكلموا معه أصابهم الخوف مثال أشعياء النبى (أش 5:6), ومنوح وزوجته (قض 23:13).

    أما العذراء فلم تؤمن لأنها خافت بل آمنت وهى فى كامل ثباتها وقوتها. حقاً لقد اضطربت بعض الشئ. كان فى قلب مريم خوف الله ولكن لم يكن فى قلبها خوف من الله لأن المحبة الكاملة تطرد الخوف الى خارج.


*
    بين إيمان إبراهيم وإيمان العذراء مريم:
*
    لقد وعد الله إبراهيم بنسل فى الوقت الذى كان فيه قد صار شيخاً, وزوجته سارة كانت عاقراً ولكن " آمن إبراهيم بالله فحسب له براً" (تك 6:15).

    "فهو على خلاف الرجاء آمن على الرجاء لكى يصير أباً لأمم كثيرة... ولا بعدم إيمان إرتاب فى وعد الله بل تقوى بالإيمان معطياً مجداً لله وتيقن أن ما وعد به الله قادر أن يفعله.."(رو 4: 18-21) فكان إبراهيم بهذا أعظم نموذج للإيمان فى العهد القديم.

    لقد وضع الملاك غبريال القديسة مريم فى موقف مشابه للموقف الذى كان فيه إبراهيم وسارة حينما سمعا كلمة الله من فم الملاك

    * أخبر الملاك العذراء مريم عن حبل أليصابات التى كانت عاقراً فآمنت. والثلاث رجال أخبروا إبراهيم عن حبل سارة أمرأته التى كانت عاقراً فآمن.

    * الملاك يقول لمريم:" ليس شئ غير ممكن عند الله.."(لو37:1). وقال الرب لإبراهيم :"..هل يستحيل على الرب شئ.."(تك 14:18)

    على العكس تماماً سارة لم تؤمن بكلام الملاك وكذلك زكريا الكاهن حتى إن نفس الكلام الذى قالته سارة فى (تك 18: 12) كرره زكريا فى (لو 1: 18).

    * كل بركات العهد القديم من إبراهيم حتى العذراء مريم كان بدايتها إيمان إبراهيم, وكل بركات العهد الجديد كان بدايتها إيمان العذراء مريم.
*
     ولإلهنا المجد الدائم أبدياً آمين.*


​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*
 إكرام السيدة العذراء

 لقداسه البابا*

يكفي قولها الذي سجله الإنجيل (هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبني) (لو48:1).
 وعبارة (جميع الأجيال) تعني أن تطويب العذراء هو عقيدة هامة استمرت من الميلاد وستبقي إلي آخر الزمان.
  طلب شفاعة مريم العذراءولعل من عبارات إكرام العذراء التي  سجلها الكتاب أيضاً قول القديسة اليصابات لها (وهي شيخة في عمر أمها تقريباً): (من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي. هوذا حين صار سلامك في أذني، أرتكض الجنين في بطني) (لو44:1). والعجيب هنا في عظمة العذراء، أنه لما سمعت اليصابات سلام مريم أمتلأت اليصابات من الروح القدس (لو41:1). مجرد سماعها صوت القديسة العذراء، جعلها تمتلئ من الروح القدس.



والعذراء لم تنل الكرامة فقط من البشر، وإنما أيضاً من الملائكة. وهذا واضح في تحية الملاك جبرائيل لها بقوله (السلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة. الرب معك. مباركة أنت في النساء) (لو28:1). وعبارة(مباركة أنت في النساء) تكررت أيضاً في تحية القديسة اليصابات لها (لو43:1).

ونلاحظ أن أسلوب مخاطبة الملاك للعذراء فيه تبجيل أكثر من أسلوبه في مخاطبة زكريا الكاهن (لو13:1).




وهنا نبوءات كثيرة في الكتاب تنطبق علي السيدة العذراء، ومنها (قامت الملكة عن يمينك أيها الملك) (مز9:45). وفي نفس المزمور يقول عنها الوحي الإلهي (كل مجد ابنة الملك من داخل) (مز13:45). فهي إذن ملكة وابنة الملك.. ولذلك فإن الكنيسة القبطية في أيقوناتها الخاصة بالعذراء، تصورها كملكة متوجة، وتجعل مكانها باستمرار عن يمين السيد المسيح له المجد.

والكنيسة تمدح العذراء في ألحانها قائلة (نساء كثيرات نلن كرامات. ولم تنل مثلك واحدة منهن). وهذه العبارة مأخوذة من الكتاب (أم29:31).




والسيدة العذراء هي شهوة الأجيال كلها، فهي التي استطاع نسلها أن يسحق رأس الحية) محققاً أول وعد لله بالخلاص (تك15:3).

والعذراء من حيث هي أم المسيح، يمكن أن أمومتها تنطبق علي كل ألقاب السيد المسيح.

فالمسيح هو النور الحقيقي (يو9:1). وهو الذي قال عن نفسه (أنا هو نور العالم) (يو12:8). إذن تكون أمه العذراء هي أم النور. أو هي أم النور الحقيقي.

وما دام المسيح قدوساً (لو53:1) تكون هي القدوس  وما دام هو المخلص، حسبما قيل للرعاة (ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب) (لو11:2). وحسب أسمه (يسوع) أي مخلص، لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم (مت21:1). إذن تكون العذراء هي أم المخلص.

ومادام المسيح هو الله (يو1:1) (رو5:9) (يو28:20). إذن تكون العذراء هي والدة الإله.

ومادام هو الرب، حسب قول اليصابات عن العذراء (أم ربي) (لو43:1). إذن تكون العذراء هي أم الرب. وبنفس القياس هي أم عمانوئيل (مت23:1) وهي أم الكلمة المتجسد (يو14:1).




وإن كانت العذراء هي أم المسيح، فمن باب أولى تكون أماً روحية  لجميع المسيحيين. ويكفي أن السيد المسيح وهو علي الصليب، قال عن العذراء للقديس يوحنا الرسول الحبيب (هذه أمك) (يو27:19) (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). فإن كانت أماً لهذا الرسول الذي يخاطبنا بقوله يا أولادي (1يو1:2). فبالتالي تكون العذراء هي أم لنا جميعاً. وتكون عبارة (أختنا) لا تستحق الرد. فمن غير المعقول ولا المقبول أن تكون أماً للمسيح وأختاً لأحد أبنائه المؤمنين باسمه..!




إن من يكرم أم المسيح، إنما يكرم المسيح نفسه. وإن كان إكرام الأم هو أول وصية بوعد(أف2:6) (خر12:20) (تث16:5). أفلا نكرم العذراء أمنا وأم المسيح وأم أبائنا الرسل؟! هذه التي  قال لها الملاك (الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلي تظللك. لذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله) (لو35:1). هذه التي طوبتها القديسة اليصابات بقولها (طوبى للتي آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب) (لو45:1). والتي جميع الأجيال تطوبها..



وعبارة (مباركة أنت في النساء) التي قيلت لها من الملاك جبرائيل ومن القديسة اليصابات، تعني أنها إذا قورنت بكل نساء العالم، تكون هي المباركة فيهم، لأنه لم تنل واحدة منهن مجداً نالته العذراء في التجسد الإلهي.  ولا شك أن الله قد اختارها من بين كل نساء العالم، لصفات فيها لم تكن تتوافر في واحد منهن.

ومن هنا يظهر علو مكانتها وإرتفاعها. لذلك لقبها اشعياء النبي بلقب (سحابة) أثناء مجيئها إلي مصر (أش1:19).



​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*في عيد ميلاد الفائقة القداسة والدة الإله
*


*عظمة والدة الإله



للقديس بروكلّس رئيس أساقفة القسطنطينية*





كل الاحتفالات بشأن قديسي الله تستحق الاعجاب وتضاهي لمعان النجوم الثابتة في السماء بنظام معلوم، وعلى أبعاد محدودة تنير الكرة الأرضية كلها. الواحدة تُرى في الهند، ولا تخفى عن سكان شمالي أروبا متلألئة فوق الأرض ومنيرة لبحار. هذه النجوم لا تُحصى ولا تظهر حقيقتها جهاراً وكلها مدهشة تبهج النظر لفرط جمالها وحسن ضيائها. وهكذا كل قديس من قديسي الله. فقوة القديس لا يحدها العالم مع أن رفاته محفوظة ضمن القبر: "إن قبر موسى مجهول" (تثنية 6:34) لكن عصاه التي شقّ بها البحر الأحمر تخبر عنه بعد موته. لا نعلم أين دُفن أشعياء لكن الكنيسة تعلن نبوءته: "ها إن العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً" (إشعياء 14:7). قد دُفن دانيال في بابل أما نبوءته فتُسمَع في جميع أنحاء الأرض: "فإذا بمثل ابن البشر آتياً على سحاب السماء" (دانيال 13:7). مات حنانيا ورفيقاه في بابل لكن المسكونة كلها ترتل يومياً نشيدهم: "باركي الرب يا جميع أعمال الرب" (دانيال 57:3). لقد دُفن حزقيال في بلاد فارس لكنه يصرخ مع الشاروبيم: "مبارك مجد الرب في مكانه" (حزقبال 12:31).

إن ذكرى القديسين مجيدة، لكن لا شيء يعادل مجد احتفال اليوم. قد تمجد هابيل بالذبيحة، ويذكَر أخنوخ لأنه أرضى الله، وتمجد ملكصادق كمثال للمسيح، وتعظم ابراهيم من أجل غيمانه، ويمدح اسحق كرمز، ويُغبَّط يعقوب من أجل المناجزة والوفاء، وتمجد يوسف من أجل العفاف، واتحق أيوب الاعجاب لصبره، واشتهر موسى كمعطي الشريعة، ويُذكَر يشوع بن نون كقائد عظيم، واستحق إيليا المديح، وإشعيا المجد للاهوته، ودانيال الغبطة لإدراكه وحذقه، ونال حزقيال المجد لحكمته في ما يعجز القلم عن وفه، ويُلقّب داود بأبي السر بالجسد، وارتفع سليمان كحكيم. ولكن كل ما ذُكر لا شيء بالنسبة إلى مريم والدة الإله. فكل مَن ذكرنا شاهد المسيح بالتفاؤل والخيال، أمّا العذراء النقية فقد حملت المتجسّد في أحشائها. لا يوجد في العالم شيء يمكن أن يقاس بالعذراء القديسة أو يعادلها أو يتفوّق عليها. فكِّر أيها الأرضي بهذا. اقطع الأراضي وفتّش البحار والهواء وتأمّل جيداً في السماء، وافحص القوات المنظورة كلها وقل هل توجد معجزة تماثل العذراء القديسة في المخلوقات كلها: "السماوات تنطق بمجد الله" (مزمور 2:18). الملائكة تخدم الله بخوف. رؤساء الملائكة تسجد له بارتعاش، الشاروبيم لا يستطيعون أن يروا مجده. الساروفيم يطيرون فوق تلك الأنحاء ويصرخون بلا انقطاع: "قوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود الأرض كلها مملوءة من مجده" (إشعياء 3:6). "المياه لم تقدر أن تحتمل صوته" (لوقا 34:8). وكان السحاب مركبته لدى الخوف من القيامة. الشمس لم تُطِق إهانة الخالق فاضطربت. والجحيم أخرج الأموات من الخوف وتحطمت أبوابه بنظرة واحدة. والجبل الذي هبط عليه الرب دخّن (خروج 18:19) والعليقة لم تقدر أن تحتم الرؤيا فاشتعلت والأردن خاف وارتد إلى الوراء. والبحر انشقّ مطيعاً إشارة السيّد. عصا هارون أزهرت بقوة الزمن وتجاوزت ناموس الطبيعة. وصف الثلاثة أخجل لهيب النار في بابل.

عدّد أيها الأرضي كل العجائب، وتعجّب من سموّ العذراء النقية وتفوقها. قد قبلت العذراء النقية في جوفها بصورة لا تُفسّر ذلك الذي تمجده الخليقة بأسرها بخوف ورعدة. قد تطوبت النساء كلهن بواسطة والدة الإله ولم يعرَّض نسلهم للعنة بعد، بل فاق مجد الملائكة. إن حواء تُداوى لتشفى، فينبغي للمرأة المصرية أن تسكت, قد دُفِنت داليده، ونُشيَت غيزابل، ولم تُذكَر هيروديا بعد. أمّا الآن فقد تستحق النساء الإعجاب. قد تمجدت ساره كحقل لأنها أنبتت الشعوب، وتُحتَرَم رفقة كمذنبة حكيمة في مسألة البركة، وتعظمت ليئة كأم لجدّ السيد بالجسد وتُمدَح دابورة كقاضية خلافاً لجنسها وتغبَّط أليصابات كممتلئة نعمة من السابق وتغبَّط العذراء النقية كأم وسحابة وقصر وصندوق للسيد. أمٌّ لأنها ولدت الذي أراد الولادة، واَمَة لأن الطبيعة اعترفت بها وبشّرت بالنعمة، وسحابة لأنها حبلت من الروح القدس الذي وُلد منها بلا تأثر، وقصر لأن الله الكلمة حلّ فيها كما يحلّ في قصر معدٍ للعرس. وصندوق لأنها لم تحمل الشريعة بل حملت في أحشائها معطي الشريعة.

وعليه لنصرخ إلى القديسة العذراء مريم. مباركة انتِ في النساء أنت وحدك شفيت أحزان حواء. أنت وحدك مسحت دموع الباكية. أنت وحدكِ حملت ثمن فداء العالم، وأخذتِ الكنز الذي لا يُثمَّن لتحفظيه. وحدك حبلتِ بلا رغبة، وولدتِ بلا ألم، وحدك ولدت عمانوئيل كما شاء هو. فمباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة ثمرة بطنك.​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

التجسد الإلهى
و دوام
بتولية
العذراء





القس : عبد المسيح أبو الخير
كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الاثريه بمسطرد







  التجسد

            الإلهى
                        و
                    دوام

                              بتولية

                                        العذراء

طبعه ثانيه مزيدة ومنقحه

   القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير

   كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثريه بمسطرد



اسم الكتاب: التجسد الإلهى ودوام بتولية العذراء.

المؤلف: القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير

المطبعة: مطبعة المصريين ت : 2436109
الجمع التصويرى: مكتب الأمير للخدمات ت : 2258422/ 012

رقم الإيداع: 7934/ 94

الترقيم الدولى: 977 00  7448  9

الطبعة الأولى: اغسطس سنة 1994





مقدمة

عندما كان موسى النبى يرعى الغنم فى جبل الله حوريب وجد عليقة (شجيرة) مشتعلة بالنار ولكنها لا تحترق، فتقدم ليرى هذا المنظر العظيم، فجاءة صوت الله من وسطها وقال له "لا تقترب إلى ههنا. أخلع حذاءك من رجليك. لأن الموضع الذى انت واقف عليه أرض مقدسة"

تقدست الأرض بظهور الكلمه الإلهى فى العليقة وصارت أرضآ مقدسة. وفى ملء الزمان حل الكلمه الإلهى فى بطن مريم العذراء التى وصفت بأنها "ممتلئه نعمه" وصارت هى العليقة الحقيقية، الإنسانة المقدسة والقديسة المطوبة من جميع الأجيال، "أم الرب"، التى ولدت لنا الكلمة المتجسد، الكلمة الذى "صار جسداً"، القدوس ذاته، ابن العلى، الذى تسجد له جميع المخلوقات ما فى السماء وما على الأرض مايرى وما لا يرى..

وإذا كانت الأرض قد تقدست بظهور الكلمة فى العليقة ولم يسمح لموسى ان يقترب من العليقة، فكم وكم تكون العليقة ذاتها؟ !! وكم وكم تكون العذراء القديسة أم الرب ؟!!

كما رأى حزقيال فى رؤياه باب المقدس المتجه للشرق مغلقاً وقال له الرب "هذا الباب يكون مغلقاً لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لأن الرب إله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقاً"، وهكذا أيضآ رحم العذراء الذى حبل بالكلمة المتجسد دون ان يفتح وخرج منه أيضاً دون ان يفتح وسيظل مغلقاً "لن يفتح ولن يدخل منه إنسان لأن الكلمة الإلهى دخل منه وخرج فيكون مغلقاً".

ولكن هناك من يتصور عكس ذلك ويرى ان العذراء انجبت بنين وبنات من يوسف النجار. وهذا البحث هو فى أثبات دوام بتولية العذراء ورد على من يرون عكس ذلك، نقدم طبعته الثانية المنقحة فى صوم وعيد العذراء كما قدمنا طبعته الأولى أيضاً فى عيد العذراء راجين من الرب الإله ان يكون سبب بركة للكثيرين وشفاعة العذراء القديسة مريم وصلوات قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنوده الثالث وشريكه فى الخدمة الرسولية نيافة الأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة وتوابعها.

بدء صوم العذراء

1 مسرى 1710 ش

  7/8/1994 م                                              القس عبد المسيح بسيط

                                                                                    أبو الخير





الفصـل الأول

نبذة تاريخية

(دوام بتولية العذراء)

1ـ إيمان الكنيسة منذ البدء

آمنت الكنيسة منذ البدء ان السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله(1) وعقله الناطق، قوة الله وحكمة الله(2)، صورة الله غير المنظور(3)، بها مجده ورسم (صوره) جوهره(4)، الله الظاهر فى الجسد(5)، عمانوئيل الذى تفسيره الله معنا(6)، رب المجد(7)، القدوس(8)، الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً(9)، الإله الوحيد والحكيم(10)، الذى فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً(11).

جاء إلينا فى ملء الزمان مولوداً(12)، أتخذ جسداً(13)، من عذراء طاهرة نقية بعد ان بشرها الملاك جبرائيل بولادة الكلمة السرمدى بحلول الروح القدس عليها(14).

سكن اللاهوت فى أحشائها تسعة اشهر سكن اللاهوت فى أحشائها تسعة اشهر متحدياً باللاهوت بالناسوت، إذ اتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت فى أحشائها أتحاداً أبدياً بغير انفصال أو أختلاط او أمتزاج أو تغير أو استحالة فدعيت بذلك والدة الإله، لأنها ولدت الإله لمتجسد ولدت الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت، ولدت عمانوئيل الله معنا، الله ظهر فى الجسد المأخوذ من أحشائها، ولدت كلمة الله المتجسد لذا دعيت theotokos (ثيؤتوكوس) والدة الإله.

ونظراً لأن العذراء مريم حبلت وولدت الإله المتجسد فكان لابد أن تظل عذراء إلى الأبد، عذراء قبل الحبل وعذراء أثناء الحبل وعذراء بعد الولادة، لأن الإله السرمدى لا يجب ان يكون له أب بشرى عند التجسد والفادى لا يجب ان يكون من زرع بشر حتى يكون خالياً من الخطية لذا كان لابد ان تحبل به ليس من زرع بشر بل بقوة الله، بحلول الروح القدس عليها وقوة العلى التى ظللتها(15).

كما ان الإله الموجود فى كل مكان ولا يحده مكان والقادر على كل شىء(16) فى إمكانه ان يخرج منها دون أن يفض بكارتها، أن يولد منها وتظل بتوليتها مختومة وهذا ما حدث فعلآ. فكانت عذراء قبل الحبل واستمرت عذراء بعد الحبل وظلت عذراء بعد الولادة. ومن ثم دعتها الكنيسة بـ"العذراء إلى الأبد" و "الدائمة البتولية".

وكان هذا الإيمان هو إيمان الكنيسة الأولى، إيمان الرسل وخلفائهم وكان إيماناً مبنياً على الكتاب المقدس المسلم مرة للكنيسة.
2ـ إنكار بتولية العذراء

ظهرت فى القرن الأول بدعة دعيت ببدعة الأبيونيون وهم من المسيحيين الذين من اصل يهودى الذين أعتنقوا المسيحية وتعلقوا بالطقوس اليهودية التى تشبعوا بها وقتاً طويلاً فجاءت عقيدتهم خليطاً من المسيحية واليهودية وأنكروا لاهوت المسيح ولم يعترفوا بوجودة الإلهى قبل التجسد وأعتبروه مجرد إنسان عادى وبالتالى أنكروا ميلاده المعجزى من العذراء وقالوا إنه ولد كسائر البشر من أب هو يوسف وأم هى مريم(17) ويقول كل من أيريناؤس(18) والمؤرخ الكنسى يوسابيوس أنهما تبعا ترجمة ثيودوسيون Theodotion(19) الأفسسى وأكويلا البنطى Auila of Pontus(20) الذين ترجما نبؤه إشعياء "هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد أبناً إلى "هوذا الفتاه (The young woman) تحبل وتلد أبناً"(21).

ثم جاء هيلفيدس (حوالى عام 382)(22) وأدعى أن مريم ويوسف قد تزوجا فعلاً بعد ميلاد المسيح وتبعه فى ذلك راهب هرطوقى يدعى جوفنياس (مات حوالى 405م) ويونسيوس أسقف يوغوسلافيا وحرمه مجمع كابوا (Capua عام 1391م)(23)، وأتبع هذا الرأى فى العصور الحديثه بعض المفسرين من بعض الفرق البروتستانتيه المتطرفه كالأخوة البلموث وغيرهم، وشهود يهوه(24) ولكن غالبيه المفسرين البروتستانت يؤمنون (كما سنرى) بدوام بتوليه العذراء.

3- بتولية العذراء فى كتابات الآباء

وكما قلنا أن الكنيسه المسيحيه أعتقدت فى كل عصورها بدوام بتوليه العذراء ودافعت عنها وفندت إدعاءات وهرطقه منكرى البتوليه ودعتها بالدائمه البتوليه

      U         قال أغناطيوس الأنطاكى، تلميذ بطرس الرسول (30-107م)

"أما رئيس هذا العالم فقد جهل بتوليه مريم وايلادها وكذلك موت الرب"(25).

      U         قال ايريناؤس أسقف ليون (120-202م):

"الذى هو كلمه الله.. ولد حقاً.. من مريم التى كانت وحتى الآن (هى) عذراء(26).

وقال أيضاً "مريم العذراء وجدت قطيعه"(27)

وأيضاً "صار الله إنساناً… معطياً أيانا المأخوذه من عذراء"(28)

كما طبق نبؤه إشعياء التى يقصد بها النبى عودة بنى إسرائيل إلى أورشليم على العذراء "قبل أن يأخذها الطلق ولدت. قل أن يأتى عليها المخاض ولدت ذكراً. من سمع مثل هذا. من رأى مثل هذا…"(29)

وأعتبر أن النبى يقصد ميلاد المسيح بطريقه ليس لها مثيل. وهو بذلك يؤكد بتوليه العذراء(30).

  U  ويعترض اكليمندس الاسكندرى (150-215م) على من يقول أنها صارت امرأه ويقول أن القديسه مريم استمرت عذراء(31).

      U      وقال العلامة أوريجانوس (185-245م):

"لقد تسلمنا تقليداً… أن مريم ذهبت بعدما أنجبت المخلص، لتتعبد (فى الهيكل) ووقفت فى الموضع المخصص للعذارى. حاول الذين يعرفون أنها أنجبت طفلاً طردها من الموضع، ولكن زكريا أجابهم أنها مستحقه الملكوت فى موضع العذارى، إذ لا تزال عذراء"(32).

وقال أيضاً "يليق أن لا ننسب لقب أولى العذارى بغير مريم"(33).

      U      وقال القديس ميثوديوس (260-312م)

وشاهدنا أشعياء يعلن بوضوح لكل الأرض تحت الشمس وقبل أن يأخذها الطلق ولدت… الخ" العذراء الأم كليه القداسة .. أنجبت ابنها… وحفظ طهاره والدته بغير فساد وبلا دنس"(34).

      U         وقال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى (296-373م)

"لقد أخذ (الرب) جسداً إنسانياً حقيقياً من مريم الدائمه البتولية"(35).

      U      ودعاها ديديموس الضرير (توفى سنه 396م) بالعذراء أثناء وبعد الميلاد، كما دعاها بالدائمة البتوليه"(36).

  U  ودعاها البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء (311م) "الدائمه البتولية"(37) وكذلك ابيفانيوس وكثيرون من الكتاب المعاصرين لهم والذين خلفوهم.



4- بتولية العذراء فى الكتابات الأبوكربقية

وكما كانت عقيدة "الدائمة البتولية" عقيدة راسخة فى الكنيسة كانت أيضاً منتشرة فى الكتابات الأبوكربقيه التى أنتشرت فى القرن الثانى والقرن الثالث وحتى السادس والتى أعطاها مؤلفوها لقب أناجيل ونسبوها أو أسموها بأسماء بعض الرسل لتلقى رواجاً بين بعض المؤمنين، وكانت تعبر عن الفكر الشعبى المسيحى وأحياناً يعتبر بعضها تاريخياً. ومع أن الكنيسة رفضتها من البداية لأنها أخذت أفكارها الرئيسية من الأناجيل القانونية ولكن موضوعاتها كانت مخله مملؤه بالمعجزات الصبيانيه الخرافية ومع ذلك ترى فيها الكنيسة تراثاً فكرياً شعبياً مبكراً.

وكل هذه الكتب الشعبية أو معظمها تؤكد بتولية العذراء وهذا بعض ما جاء بها

      U         جاء فى الكتاب المسمى إنجيل يعقوب الأولى

"وقال الكاهن ليوسف أنت أخترت من الكثيرين لتأخذ عذراء الرب لتحفظها لديك وكان يوسف خائفاً وأخذها ليحفظها عنده"(38).

      U         وجاء فى كتاب متى المزيف

"ترتيب جديد فى الحياة إكتشف بواسطة مريم وحدها التى وعدت أن تظل عذراء لله"(39). وذكر أن العذارى كن مع مريم وقت أكتشاف يوسف للعمل قلن له: "يمكن أن تختبر أنها ما زالت عذراء ولم تلمس". وجاء فيه أن سالومى لما شكت فى حقيقة بتولية العذراء ودوام هذه البتولية قالت: "أسمح لى أن المسك وعندما سمحت لها.. صرخت… بصوت عال وقالت: يارب يارب يا قدير أرحمنا‍‍ لم يسمع أبداً ولم يفكر فى أن واحد امتلأ ثدياها باللبن وأن ميلاد ابن يبين أن أمه ما تزال عذراء… عذراء حبلت، عذراء ولدت، وتظل عذراء"(41). وهذه الواقعة تذكر أيضاً فى إنجيل يعقوب الأولى(42).

      U         وجاء فى الكتاب المسمى إنجيل طفولة مريم

"سوف لن تعرف إنساناً أبداً فهى وحدها بدون نظير، نقية، بلا دنس، بدون اجتماع رجل، هى عذراء، ستلد ابناً(43).

وجاء فيه أيضاً: "أخذ يوسف العذراء طبقاً لأمر الملاك كزوجة له وبرغم ذلك لم يعرفها ولكن أعتنى بها وحفظها فى طهارة"(44).

      U         ويدعوا كتاب "تاريخ يوسف ومريم" العذراء بـ "السيدة مريم أمه العذراء"(45).

  U    وكذلك كتاباً "نياحه، وصعود مريم يدعو مريم "المقدسة، والدة الإله والعذراء النقية" "والدة الإله والعذراء دائماً مريم" و"المطوبه العذراء مريم"(46).

      U         ويدعوا كتاب "طفولة المخلص" مريم بـ "السيدة مريم أمه العذراء"(47).

وسندرس هذا الموضوع بتفصيل أكثر فى الفصول التالية.



الفصـل الثانــى

كيف ولد المسيح

وظلت أمه عذراء



تنبأ إشعياء عن ميلاد الإله المتجسد من العذراء قائلاً: "ها العذراء تحل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل"(1). وقد استخدم النبى فى تعبيره كلمه "العذراء" وليس "عذراء" فهو يتكلم بلفظ معروف لإنسانه معروفه فى خطة الله الأزلية للخلاص(2). فتكلم عنا بآل التعريف ليعنى دوام بتوليتها، فهو يتكلم وكأنه يرى العذراء قبل الحبل وأثنائه وبعده ولا يرى فيها سوى العذراء التى ستلد عمانوئيل، الله معنا، فهو يراها عذراء قبل الحبل وعذراء أثناءه وعذراء بعد الولادة لذلك استخدم تعبير العذراء "ليعبر عن هذه الحقيقة".

حبلت العذراء بالطفل الغلهى وولدت وظلت عذراء وبتوليتها مختومة والسؤال الأن كيف ولدت القديسة مريم وظلت عذراء بعد الولادة؟

يقول الكتاب "وبينما هى هناك (فى بيت لحم) تمت أيامها لتلد فولدت أبنها البكر وقمطته واضجعته فى المزود"(3). وهذه الآية تؤكد لنا أن العذراء مريم حبلت لمدة تسعة أشهر، تمت أيامها، ثم ولدت وقمطت الطفل كسائر المواليد ولم يشر الكتاب إلى شئ غريب ربما يكون قد حدث وقت الولادة ولكن كل الظواهر نوحى بأن العذراء ظلت عذراء بعد الولادة كما كانت قبل الولادة، عذراء روحاً وجسداً وقد اعتادت الكنيسة منذ فجرها الأول أن تلقب القديسة مريم بالعذراء Parthenos (بارثينوس) والدائمة البتولية air Parthenos (ايبارثينوس) للتعبير عن دوام بتوليتها قبل وأثناء وبعد الحمل والولادة.

ولكن يظل السؤال كيف ولدت القديسة مريم ومع ذلك ظلت عذراء؟! والإجابة هى أنه كما خرج الرب يسوع المسيح من القبر والقبر مغلق وكما دخل على التلاميذ والأبواب مغلقة حتى إنهم ظنوه شبح(4) هكذا أيضاً خرج من العذراء وظلت العذراء كمت هى وبتوليتها مختومة.

وترى الكنيسة فى ما جاء فى حزقيال (1:44،2) "ثم ارجعى إلى طريق باب المقدس الخارجى المتجه إلى للمشرق وهو مغلق" فقال لى الرب هذا الباب يكون مغلقاً لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لأن الرب إله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقاً" اشارة إلى بتولية العذراء الدائمة فقد حل عليها الروح القدس والكلمة الأزلى اتخذ جسداً من لحمها ودمها وحل فى أحشائها تسعة اشهر وخرج، فلا يعقل أن يفض بكارتها ولا يعقل أيضاً أن تجتمع بعد ذلك بإنسان أو تلد بنين أخرين غير المجد.

  U  قال القديس جيروم: (مع أن الباب كان مغلق، دخل يسوع إلى مريم، القبر الجديد المنحوت فى الصخر، الذى لم يرقد فيه من قبل ولا بعده أنها جنة مغلقة، ينبوع مختوم(5) هى الباب الشرقى الذى تحدث عنه حزقيال المغلق إلى الدوام، المملوء نوراً .. يدخل إلى قدس الأقداس منه يدخل ويخرج من هو على رتبه ملكى صادق. ودعوهم يخبرونى كيف دخل يسوع والأبواب مغلقة، وأنا أجيبهم كيف تكون القديسة مريم أماً وعذراء بعد ميلاد ابنها ؟"(6).

      U      قال مارافرام السريانى: "كما دخل الرب والأبواب مغلقه هكذا خرج من حشا البتول وبقيت بتوليتها سالمة لم تحل"(7).

  U  قال أغسطينوس: "بعد قيامة المسيح عندما ظن إنه روح قال لتوما هات يدك وانظر لأن الروح ليس له جسد وعظام كما ترى، وبالرغم من ان جسده جسد شخص فى سن الرجولة فأنه دخل إلى حيث يوجد تلاميذه خلف الأبواب المغلقة، فأذا كان قد استطاع لأن يدخل خلال الأبواب المغلقة وهو فى جسد فى سن الرجولة فكيف لا يستطيع إذآ كطفل أن يترك جسم أمه دون أتلاف بتوليتها. الذى يؤمن ان الله ظهر فى الجسد يصدق الأمرين كليهما، أما غير المؤمن فلا يصدق هذا ولا ذاك"(8).

  U  قال ذهبى الفم: "نحن نجهل أموراً كثيرة وعلى سبيل المثال كيف وجد غير المحدود فى رحم العذراء؟ ثم كيف الذى يحوى جميع الأشياء حملته امرأة؟ ثم العذراء كيف ولدت وهى كما هى عذراء؟"(9).

  U  قال أغريغوريوس صانع العجائب: "رأى النبى المولود منك أيتها العذراء القديسة خلال الرمز .. بأى كلمات يمكنا أن نعبر عن كرامة بتوليتها . . النقية الطاهرة"(10).

      U      قال القديس كيرلس الكبير: "لنمجد مريم دائمة البتولية بتسبيحة الفرح"(11).

      U      قال القديس أغريغوريس الثيؤلوغوس: "ولد من عذراء وحفظ أيضاً عذريتها وبتوليتها بلا تغيير"(12).

  U  قال القديس أغريغوريوس أسقف نيصص: "أن رحم العذراء الذى استخدم لميلاد بلا دنس هو مبارك لأن الميلاد يبطل أو يحل عذريتها، كما أن العذراوية لم تمنع أو تعق ذلك الميلاد العالى، كما اعلن عنه فى الإنجيل "طوبى للبطن الذى حملك والثديين اللذين رضعتهما"(13).

  U  وجاء فى ثيؤتوكية الخميس: "يا للطلقات الإلهية العجيبة التى لوالدة الإله مريم العذراء كل حين. هذه التى منها اجتمع معاً بتولية بلا دنس وميلاد حقيقى. لأنه لم يسبق الميلاد زواج ولم يحل الميلاد أيضاً بتوليتها لأن الذى ولد إله بغير ألم من الأب ولد أيضاً حسب الجسد ونقول فى المجمع فى القداس الإلهى: "وبالأكثر القديسة المملؤة مجداً العذراء كل حين والدة الإله القديسة الطاهرة مريم التى ولدت الله الكلمة بالحقيقة".





الفصـل الثالـث

البنؤة بميلاد المسيح

من العذراء



جاء فى سفر نبؤة اشعياء النبى 14:7 "ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آيه ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعوا أسمه عمانوئيل" .

والآيه تركز على أربعة نقاط هامة :

1ـ آيه "يعطيكم السيد نفسه آيه".

2ـ العذراء..من هى؟

3ـ العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً.

4ـ المولود هو عمانوئيل.

1ـ الأيـــــه

والأية المقصودة فى هذا الفصل الإلهى أو المعجزة مزدوجة، فهى أولآ تعنى ان "عذراء" او "العذراء" ستحبل وتلد ومع ذلك تظل "عذراء" لأنه يتكلم عنها كعذراء سواء قبل الحبل أو اثناؤه او بعد الميلاد "ها العذراء تحبل وتلد" فالأيه تنص على ان العذراء ستحبل وان العذراء ستلد وبذلك تنص ضمنآ على أنه ستظل بعد الحبل والولادة عذراء ايضاً لأنه يدعوها "بالعذراء" معرفة بأداء التعريف.

والأيه ليست معطاه من بشر أو بواسطة بشر ولكن معطاة من الله ذاته "ولكن السيد نفسه يعطيكم أيه"، السيد نفسه وليس مخلوق هو معطى الأيه .

ولكن كيف تتم هذه الأيه ؟

وهذا ما سألته العذراء مريم نفسها للملاك قائله:

"كيف يكون لى هذا وأنا لست اعرف رجلاً"؟(1).

أى كيف أحبل وأنا عذراء وقد نذرت البتوليه وليس فى نيتى التراجع؟ ويجيب الملاك أن هذا الحبل لن يمس بتوليتك ولن يضطرك للتراجع عما نذرتيه وسوف تظلين بتول إلى الأبد. وأما عن الكيفيه فهذا عمل الله حده: "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله"(2).

الروح القدس هو الذى سيتولى هذه المهمه الآلهيه لأن المولود هو القدوس ذاته. وقوه الله هى التى تظللها أى تحل عليها، تسكن فيها، لذلك لن تحتاج إلى رجل، لن يكون المولود من زرع بشر لأنه القدوس، بل لابد أن يولد من عذراء بحلول الروح القدس على العذراء.

وكان برهان المعجزة، معجزة حبل العذراء هو حبل اليصابات العاقر المتقدمه فى الأيام وأمراه الشيخ(3) والتى لم تنجب فى شبابها ولكن أراد الرب أن تحبل وتنجب فى شيخوختها عبر هنا على قدرته التى ليست لها حدود.

2- العـــذراء

وكلمه "العذراء" المستخدمه هنا فضلاً عن أنها تشير إلى دوام البتوليه كما قلنا – وكما سنبين فى الفصول التاليه – وجاءت فى اللفظ العبرى "عولما – Alma" ونعنى فتاه ناضجه، وهو مشتق من أصل بمعنى "ناضج جنسياً" كما يعنى عذراء كامله الأنوثه، كما تشير إلى أمرأه فى سن الزواج ولكن لم تلد أطفال  ويرادفها فى اليونانيه (neanis) نيانيس – فتاه)(4). وقد تكررت هذه الكلمه سبع مرات فى الكتاب المقدس وكلها ترجمت بمعنى فتاه (أو عذراء) غير متزوجه. وهى كالأتى

  U  جاء فى تك 23:24،44 "فها أنا واقف على عين الماء وليكن أن الفتاه (عولما) التى تخرج.. هى المرأه التى عينها الرب لأبن سيدى".

والفتاه المقصوره هنا هى التى ستكون عروس لأسحق، أى أنها عذراء غير متزوجه.

      U      وجاء فى نش 3:1 ".. أسمك دهن مهراق لذلك أحبتك العذارى" والعذارى هنا جمع (عولما).

  U  وقع نش 8:5 "احلفكن يا بنات أورشليم أن وجدتن حبيبى". وبنات هنا جمع (عولما) والمقصود عذارى فى مرحله الحب قبل الزواج.

      U      وقيل عن أخت موسى العذراء "فذهبت الفتاه ودعت أم الولد" خر8:2 والفتاه هنا (عولما).

  U  وجاء فى ام 19:30 "طريق رجل بفتاه". والفتاه هنا (عولما) والمقصود بها العروس التى احضرت توا(5)  ولم يدخل بها العريس" أى ما زالت عذراء.

  U  وجاء فى مزمور 25:68 عن ضاربات الدفوف اثناء التسبيح للرب "فى الوسط فتيات ضاربات الدفوف" والفتيات هنا جمع (عولنا) والمقصود بهن العذارى(6) او الفتيات غير المتزوجات.

والكلمة السابعة هى ماجاء عن العذارء نفسها فى نبؤة أشعياء النبى. وهذا يدل على ان كلمة "عولما" المقصود بها فى اللغة العبرية على الأقل فى زمن الأيات المذكورة والتى يرجع تاريخ احداثها إلى سنة 1000 قبل الميلاد ـ الفتاة العذراء غير المتزوجة ولكنها فى سن النضوج والزواج كرفقة عروس اسحق وعذارى سفر النشيد وأخت موسى العذراء التى لم تكن قد تزوجت بعد وعروس وعروس النشيد وضاربات الدفوف فى فريق التسبيح للرب .

وهناك لفظ عبرى أخر هو "بتول" وهو مشتق من لفظ عبرى بمعنى يفصل، وتعنى عذراء منفصلة لم تعرف رجلآ قط، ومرادفها باليونانية "بارثينوس ـthenospar(7) .

وقد اختار الوحى الكلمة الأولى "عولما" للعذراء مريم فى سفر اشعياء النبى للدلاله على انها كانت فتاة ناضجة وفى سن الزواج، كما إنها كانت ستكون تحت وصايا خطيب ـ وذلك حسب الترتيب الإلهى ـ لحمايتها عند الحمل والولادة.

ولكن الوحى أيضاً الهم مترجمى الترجمة السبعينية فترجموا كلمة "ها العذراء(عولما).." إلى "ها العذراء (بارثينوس).." اى ترجموها "بارثينوس" عذراء منفصله لم تعرف رجلآ قط ولم يترجمها "نيانيس" للدلاله على انها ستكون عذراء دائمآ ولن تعرف رجلآ قط لأن محتوى الأية يدل ويؤكد على هذا المعنى وأن الفتاة المقصودة وإن كانت ستكون ناضجة وتحت وصايا خطيب إلا إنها ستكون عذراء لم ولن تعرف رجلآ قط "بارثينوس" رغم خطبتها ليوسف.







3ـ العهد الجديد والعذراء

وقد سار العهد الجديد على هذا النهج وأطلق على العذراء لقب "بارثينوس" واقتبس القديس متى فصل نبؤة اشعياء النبى وكتبها هكذا: "هوذا العذراء (بارثينوس) تحبل وتلد"(9). وكذلك القديس لوقا لم يستخدم عن العذراء مريم سوى "العذراء ـ بارثينوس":

      U         "ارسل جبرائيل إلى عذراء (بارثينوس9 مخطوبة"(10).

      U         "وأسم العذراء (بارثينوس) مريم"(11).

وهكذا أيضاً صار أباء الكنيسة داعين القديسة مريم بالعذراء "بارثينوس" والدائمة البتولية "إيبارثينوس"

ومما يذكر يبطل زعم اليهود ومن تبعهم بقولهم لم يكتب فى نبؤة اشعياء "عذراء" بل كتب "فتاة" محاولين النيل من بتولية العذراء سواء قبل الحبل أو بعده .

      U      وإلى جانب ماذكر يضيف القديس كيرلس أورشليمى براهين اخرى لتفنيد رأى اليهود ودحض حجتهم قائلاً:

"لكن اليهود يعارضوننا فى ذلك (ومقاومة الحق عادة قديمة عندهم) إذ يقولون إن لم تكتب "العذراء" بل الفتاة. فليكن، لنسايرهم، وهكذا سنجد الحقيقة، إذ فى وسعنا أن نسألهم: متى تصرخ الفتاة المغتصبة طالبة النجدة. قبل الأعتداء أم بعده؟ وإذا كان الكتاب يقول فى موضع اخر: "صرخت الفتاة فلم يكن من يخلفها"(12)، أفلا يتكلم هنا عن عذراء؟ ولكى تعلم بوضوح ان العذراء فى الكتاب المقدس تدعى فتاه، اسمع ما جاء فى سفر الملوك عن ابيشاج الشونميه "كانت الفتاة جميلة جداً"(13) لابد من التسليم إنها اختيرت بسبب بتوليتها"(14).







4ـ عمانوئيل

والنقطة الهامة فى هذا الموضوع من ستحبل به هذه العذراء وتلده، انه "عمانوئيل" أى "الله معنا"(15) أى ان الذى ستحبل به العذراء هو "إيل ـ الله" الذى اتحد بالناسوت داخل احشائها، انها ستلد الإله المتجسد، الله الظاهر(16) فى الجسد، ستلد الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت "الذى فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً" ولذلك كان لابد ان تكون عذراء وتظل عذراء لأنها لم تلد مجرد مخلوق بل ولدت الإله المتجسد الذى حل فى أحشائها تسعة اشهر واتخذ جسداً داخل احشائها(17)، وتغذى على غذائها فكان لابد ان تحبل وهى عذراء وتظل عذراء وتلد وتظل عذراء، فالمولود هو الخالق ذاته.















الفصـل الرابـع

لماذا خطبت القديسة مريم

ليوسف النجار؟



هناك عدة اسئلة تطرح نفسها عن سبب خطبة العذراء ليوسف النجار:

U           إذا كانت القديسة مريم قد اختارت البتولية فلماذا خطبت ليوسف النجار؟

U           هل اتفق يوسف النجار مع العذراء أو كان فى نيتها الزواج الفعلى وإنجاب الأطفال؟

U         ماذا يعنى قول الملاك ليوسف "خذ الصبى وأمه واهرب إلى ارض مصر"(1)؟

   والكتاب المقدس والتقليد يجيبان على هذه الأسئلة وغيرها بدقة ووضوح.

1ـ عذراء إلى الأبد:

    تتضح نية القديسة مريم من عدم إعتزام الزواج الفعلى واعتزام البتولية كل ايام حياتها من موقفها عند بشارة الملاك لها بالحبل بالطفل الإلهى. فلما قال لها الملاك: "ها انت ستحبلين وتلدين أبنآ وتسمينه يسوع"(2).

 سألت هى الملاك فى دهشة واستغراب قائلة:

"كيف يكون لى هذا وانا لا أعرف رجلاً"(3)؟

وسؤال العذراء هذا يؤكد بما لا يدع مجالاً من الشك انها لم تفكر فى الزواج والإنجاب مطلقاً . فلو كانت قد اعتزمت الزواج من يوسف لما كانت قد سألت الملاك هذا السؤال على الإطلاق بل لأعتقدت أن هذا (الحبل) سيتم بعد الدخول الفعلى بيوسف خاصة وانها مخطوبة له. ولكن سؤالها يؤكد إنها لم تفكر فى الزواج والحبل مطلقاً. ومما يؤكد ذلك أن سؤالها للملاك يشبه أستفسار زكريا الكاهن عندما بشره الملاك بحبل زوجته وإنجابها ليوحنا المعمدان فقال "كيف اعلم هذا لأنى شيخ وإمرأتى متقدمة فى أيامها"(4) وكذلك إستغراب سارة وضحكها عندما بشر الرب ابراهيم بولادة اسحق "وكان إبراهيم وسارة شيخين متقدمين فى الأيام. وقد انقطع ان يكون لسارة عادة كالنساء. فضحكت سارة فى باطنها قائلة أبعد فنائى يكون لى تنعيم وسيدى قد شاخ.. ضحكت سارة قائلة أفبالحقيقه ألد وانا قد شيخت"(5).

زكريا استغرب واندهش من بشارة الملاك لأن زوجته كانت عاقراً كما إنهما قد شاخا وهناك استحالة حتى فى مجرد التفكير فى الإنجاب بحسب المقاييس البشرية وكذلك سارة. زكريا استفسر من الملاك عن كيفية حدوث ذلك غير مصدق وسارة ضحكت غير مصدقة والقديسة مريم اندهشت واستغربت "كيف يكون لى هذا وانا لست اعرف رجلاً"؟ . زكريا وسارة لم يصدقا مطلقاً قبل البشارة انهما سينجبان وبعد البشارة شكا لأن الطبيعة تقول أن هذا محال والعذراء مريم استغربت حدوث الحبل والولادة لإنها نذرت البتولية، فكان المعجزة ان الشيوخ ـ إبراهيم وسارة وزكريا واليصابات ـ ينجبون اسحق ويوحنا والعذراء تحبل وتلد الإله المتجسد وتظل عذراء إلى الأبد. فأمنت العذراء على الفور قائلة: "هوذا أنا امة الرب ليكن لى كقولك"(6).

U         قال القديس اغسطينوس

"بالتأكيد ما كانت تنطق بهذا (كيف يكون لى هذا..) ولم يوجد نذر مسبق بأن تقدم بتوليتها لله وقد وضعت فى قلبها ان تحققه"(7).

U      وقال ذهبى الفم

"كيف يكون لى هذا وانا لا أعرف رجلآ، ليس شكاً بل أستفساراً وهو دليل على انها أعتزمت البتوليه"(8) .

U      وقال القديس امبروسيوس

"لم ترفض مريم الإيمان بكلام الملاك ولا اعتذرت عن قبوله بل أبدت أستعدادها له، أما عبارة: "كيف يكون هذا"؟ فلا تنم عن الشك فى الأمر قط إنما تساؤل عن كيفية إتمام الأمر…لأنها تحاول ان تجد حلاً  للقضية.. فمن حقها ان تعرف كيف تتم الولادة الإعجازية العجيبة"(9).




2ـ لماذا خبطت مريم ليوسف؟

بشر الملاك مريم انها ستحبل بقوة الروح القدس وبدون زرع بشر وإنها ستلد القدوس، فماذا يقول عنها الناس عندما يجدونها حامل وهى غير متزوجة؟ والأجابة هى إنها ستتهم بالزنا وترجم حتى الموت، حسب الشريعة(10). أو ان يقوم الجنين بإعلان حقيقة الوهيته بقوات وعجائب كما سجد له المعمدان وهو جنين فى بطن أمه(11)، ولكن السر الإلهى، سر التجسد كان لابد يخفى عن الشيطان الذى لو علم به وتيقن منه لكان، على الأقل، قد حاول ان يفسر عمل الفداء ومن ثم يحاول تعطيله. لكن الشيطان لم يعلم هذه الحقيقة، حقيقة الحبل الإلهى ـ إلا بعد القيامة وحلول الروح القدس.

U         قال القديس اغناطيوس

"أما رئيس هذا العالم فقد جهل بتولية العذراء وايلاها وكذلك موت الرب"(12).

U         ويرى العلامة اوريجانوس بأن وجود خطيب او رجل لمريم ينزع كل شك من جهتها عندما يظهر الحمل عليها"(13).

U         قال القديس امبروسيوس عن خطبة العذراء ليوسف

"ربما لكى لا يظن إنها زانية. ولقد وصفها الكتاب بصفتين فى أن واحد، انها زوجة وعذراء. فهى عذراء لأنها لم تعرف رجلاً، وزوجة تحفظ مما قد يشوب سمعتها، فأنتفاخ بطنها يشير إلى فقدان بتوليتها (فى نظر الناس). هذا وقد اختار الرب ان يشك فى نسبه الحقيقى عن ان يشكوا فى طهارة أمه لم يجد داعياً للكشف عن شخصه على حساب سمعة والدته(14)" .

ويضيف "هناك سببآ أخر لا يمكن اغفاله وهو ان رئيس هذا العالم لم يكتشف بتولية العذراء فهو إذا رأها مع رجلها، لم يشك فى المولود منها، وقد شاء الرب ان ينزع عن رئيس هذا العالم معرفته"(15).





U      وقد زكر القديس جيروم عدة اسباب لخطبة مريم ليوسف

اولاً: لكى ينسب (المسيح) للقديس يوسف قريب القديسة مريم، فيظهر إنه المسيا الموعود به من نسل داود من سبط يهوذا.

ثانياً: لكى لا تُرجم القديسة مريم طبقاً للشريعة الموسوية كزانية، فقد سلمها الرب للقديس البار الذى عرف بر خطيبته وأكد له الملاك سر حبلها بالمسيا المخلص

ثالثاً: لكى تجد القديسة معها من يعزيها خاصة اثناء هروبها من مصر.

U         قال ذهبى الفم:

"مع العلم ان عذراوية مريم كانت سرآ مخفيآ عن الشيطان مثل امر صلبه".

U         قال الأنبا بولس البوشى:

"ذكر انها خطبت ليوسف لكى ما يخفى الرب تدبير التجسد عن الشيطان. لأن النبوه تذكر بأن العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً ويدعوا اسمه عمانوئيل. ولهذا كانت البشارة بعد خروج السيدة العذراء من الهيكل إلى بيت يوسف ليخفى سر الحبل فى ذلك"(18) .

U         قال العلامة يوحنا الدمشقى:

"ولما كان عدو خلاصنا يترصد العذارى لسبب نبؤة اشعياء القائل "ها العذراء… " . ولكن لكى يصطاد الحكماء بخدعتهم"(19) ـ فلكى يخدع المتباهى دوماً بحكمته ـ دفع الكهنة بالصبية للزواج من يوسف، وكان ذلك "كتاب جديد مختوم لمن يعرف الكتابة"(20). فأصبح الزواج حصناً للعذراء وخدعه لمترصد العذارى"(21) .

U         قال القديس أغريغوريوس الصانع العجائب:

"أرسل جبرائيل إلى عذراء مخطوبة لكنها لم تتحد معه، إنها مخطوبة ولكنها لم تمس. لماذا كانت مخطوبة؟ حتى لا يدرك الشرير (الشيطان) السر قبل الأوان فقد كان عارفاً ان الملك سيأتى من عذراء إذ سمع ما جاء فى اشعياء … وكان يهتم ان يعرف العذراء ويتهمها بالعار، لهذا جاء الرب من عذراء مخطوبة حتى يفسد حيل الشيطان لأن المخطوبة مرتبطة بمن سيكون رجلها"(22).
3ـ كيف تمت خطبة العذراء مريم ليوسف؟

وندرس هنا ثلاث نقط:

1ـ كيفية اتمام الخطبة والزواج فى بنى إسرائيل وقت ميلاد المسيح.

2ـ متى تمت خطبة العذراء مريم ليوسف.

3ـ هل كان يوسف النجار فتى أم شيخ؟

يقول التقليد والأباء ان الخطبة كانت تتم، حسب عادة اليهود، رسميآ أمام الكهنة، والشريعة تعتبر المخطوبة كالمتزوجة تمامآ ـ عا العلاقات الزوجية، وتدعى زوجة وتصبح أرمله ان مات خطيبها وتتمتع بجميع الحقوق المالية إن مات خطيبها او طلقت منه، ولايمكن ان يتخلى عنها خطيبها إلا بكتاب الطلاق، كالزوجة تماماً، وإذا زنت تعتبر خائنة لزوجها وتعامل معاملة الخائنة وليس معاملة العذراء الغير مرتبطة برجل(23).

ويروى التقليد ان العذراء مريم خطبت ليوسف رسمياً أًمام كهنة اليهود بعقد رسمى وكما يروى الكتاب والتقليد أيضاً فقد احتفظ بها فى بيته فى الناصره(24). فكانت فى نظر بنى إسرائيل خطيبته، وإمرأته، فهو رجلها، وقال له الملاك: "لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم أمرأتك"(25).

U         قال ذهبى الفم:

"وهنا يدعوا الخطيبة زوجة كما تعود الكتاب ان يدعوا المخطوبين أزواج قبل الزواج، وماذا تعنى "تأخذ"؟ اى تحفظها فى بيتك لأنه بالنية قد أخرجها، احفظ هذه التى أخرجتها كما قد عهد بها إليك من قبل الله وليس من قبل والديها"(26).

اما متى تمت خطبة العذراء مريم ليوسف، فهذا يتضح من الزمن المستخدم فى اللغة اليونانية فى قوله "كانت مريم مخطوبة ليوسف"(27) والذى يبين أن الخطبة كانت قد تمت حديثاً جداً وبما قبل ظهور الملاك لها بأيام قليلة جداً. وهذا مايبين قصد الله من خطبة العذراء ليوسف، فقد خطبت قبل الوقت المعين للبشارة بوقت قليل، لتصبح تحت حماية رجل، ولأنها نذرت بتوليته إلى الأبد فقد عاش معها يوسف النجار التى تجمع التقاليد على إنه كان شيخاً وعاش معها فى حالة قداسه كامله.

U         قال تاتيان عن علاقة يوسف بمريم العذراء:

"كان يسكن معها فى قداسة"(28).

مما سبق يتضح ان ما تصوره بعض الأفلام الأوربية وماتدعيه بعض الطوائف المتطرفه عن صبا مريم ويوسف أو عن وجود نية للزواج بينهما لا أساس له من الصحة سواء عقلياً او تاريخياً او كتابياً.
4ـ خذ الصبى وأمة

هناك نقطة هامة فى بحث العلاقة بين القديسة مريم ويوسف النجار وهى إننا لا نجد نصاً واحداً فى الكتاب خاصة بعد ميلاد الطفل الإلهى يشير او يشتم منه اى صله زواجية بين يوسف النجار والعذراء بل على العكس تماما فبعد الميلاد يخاطب الملاك يوسف ويقول له قم وخذ الصبي وأمة وأهرب إلى ارض مصر"(29) ومتى الإنجيلى يقول "فقام وأخذ الصبى وأمه"(30) ثم يخاطبه الملاك فى مصر أيضاَ قائلاً: "قم خذ الصبى وأمه واذهب إلى ارض إسرائيل.. فقام وأخذ الصبى وأمه وجاء إلى ارض إسرائيل"(31).

الوحى يخاطبه بالقول "خذ الصبى وأمه" وليس الصبى وزوجتك، مما يدل ويؤكد انه لم يصبح زوجآ فعليآ بعد ميلاد الطفل الإلهى وانه لم يكن له اى صله زواجيه بها وإلا لكان قال له "خذ الصبى وزوجتك" وليس "الصبى وأمه". ولكن قول الملاك هذا وتأكيد الإنجيلى يؤكدان ان مهمة يوسف كخطيب وزوج قد نجحت فى حماية العذراء من الأتهام بالزنا كانت مهمة شرعية وظاهرية أمام الناس ولأخفاء سر التجسد والفداء عن الشيطان وليست علاقه زواجيه. بل ان ذلك يؤكد لا لبس فيه ولا غموض أن يوسف كان رجلاً باراً من تهمة الزنا وعقوبة الرجم فصار زوجاً لها على الورق وأمام بنى إسرائيل فقط، وأيضاً للهروب بالصبى وأمه إلى مصر ثم العودة إلى إسرائيل والسكن فى الناصرة وإعطاء الصبى اسم يوسف كأب أمام الناس بالإضافة إلى حرفة النجارة فقيل عنه:

"وهو (يسوع) على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف"(32).

"يسوع ابن يوسف الذى من الناصرة"(33).

"أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذى نحن عارفون بأبية وأمه"(34).

"أليس هذا ابن النجار"(35) .

U         قال ذهبى الفم

"وقال الملاك ليوسف "خذ الصبى وأمه" ولم يقل له "زوجتك" هذا الكلام بعد الولادة يثبت إنها لم تعد زوجه له بعد ولادة المسيح بل علاقتها مازالت مع المسيح وليست معه"(36).

U         وقال القديس باسيليوس

"ان المسيحيون لا يطيقون أن يسمعوا بزواج العذراء بعد ولادة السيد المسيح لأنه على خلاف ما تسلموه من آبائهم"(37).






الفصـل الخامس

المرأه… العذراء

1ـ كلمة امرأة ومريم العذراء:

كلمة امرأة فى كل اللغات وخاصة اللغة العبرية واللغة اليونانية اللذان كتب بهما الكتاب المقدس واللغة العربية التى ترجم إليها أيضاً الكتاب المقدس تعني بشكل عام "أنثى" سواء كانت عذراء او متزوجة، أى تعنى جنس المرأة مقارنه بالرجل، ففى اللغة العبرية المرأة هى "أيضاَ  Isis

والرجل هو "ايص is " سواء قبل الزواج او بعده وكذلك فى اللغة اليونانية المرأة هى "gene" سواء كانت أنثى آو زوجه لرجل، امرأة كجنس وعذراء أو امرأة متزوجه.

وعلى هذا الأساس دعيت حواء امرأة بعد خلقتها مباشرة وقبل أن يكون لها علاقة زوجية مع أدم "وبنى الرب الإله الضلع التى أخذها من أدم امرأة أحضرها إلى آدم. فقال آدم هذه. . . تدعى امرأة لأنها من امرأ أخذت"(1) . ودعى العهد الجديد المنضمات للكنيسة من الإناث سواء كن عذارى أو متزوجات "النساء" "وكان مؤمنون ينضمون للرب اكثر جماهير من رجال ونساء"(2).

وهكذا دعيت القديسة مريم "امرأة":

أولاً: كأنثى بصفة عامة "مباركة أنت فى النساء".

ثانياً: كزوجة ليوسف كما دعى يوسف رجلها:

"فقال الملاك ليوسف لا تخف آن تأخذ مريم امرأتك"(3).

"فصعد يوسف ليمكث مع امرأته المخطوبة"(4).   

"ففعل كما آمره الملاك وأخذ امرأته"(5).

"فيوسف رجلها.."(6).

ثالثاً: لأنها المرأة الموعودة، حواء الجديدة، التى سيأتى من نسلها المسيح، حسب وعد الله القائل أن نسل المرأة سوف يسحق رأس الحية "واضع عداوه بينك (أى الحية) وبين المرأه وبين نسلك ونسلها وهو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه"(7) ولذلك قال الوحى عن تحقيق هذه ألنبؤه وميلاد المسيح من المرأة "ولما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من امرأه"(8) أي ان حواء الأولى كانت سبب فى سقوط ادم فى التعدى والخطية وحواء الجديدة أنجبت النسل الموعود الذى صار أدم الثانى وأعاد البشرية إلى الفردوس(9) "لأنه كما فى أدم يموت الجميع هكذا فى المسيح سيحيا الجميع"(10).

إذاً فلقب امرأة بالنسبة للعذراء مريم لا يقلل من شأنها، ولا ينفى دوام بتوليتها إنما يعطيها رفعه لأنها المرأة التى حبلت وولدت بالإله التجسد، عمانوئيل، نسل المرأة، الذى جاء فى ملء الزمان.

2ـ مالى ولك يا امرأة:

فى عرس قانا الجليل دعيت العذراء مريم كما دعي السيد المسيح وتلاميذه لحضور هذا العرس ولما فرغت الخمر طلبت العذراء مريم من السيد المسيح، ابنها، التى كانت تعرف إمكانياته جيداً، فقد كانت تحفظ كل شىء يحدث له او منه منذ طفولته المبكرة فى قلبها(11) ـ وقالت له موحيه بما يجب عليه عمله "ليس لهم خمر"(12).  فقال لها "مالى ولك يا امرأة لم تأت ساعتى بعد"(13) . وقد ظن بعض الهراطقه وغيرهم ان فى هذا القول تحقيراً للعذراء آو أبعاداً لها عن طريق الرب. ولكن هذا مستحيل فواضع الناموس لا يمكن ان يخالف شريعته، فهل يمكن أو يعقل أن يخالف الوصية القائلة "أكرم أباك وأمك"(14)، هل يخالف الناموس واضعه وهو القائل "لا تظنوا أنى جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل"(15) هل يمكن او يعقل ان يهين أمه وهو الذى قال عنه الكتاب "قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات"(16) والذى قال عنه الكتاب أيضاً أنه كان خاضعاً لأمه وأبيه الاعتبارى يوسف النجار "وكان خاضعاً لهما"(17) .

حاشا وكلا: لم يكن فى كلام الرب مع أمه العذراء المباركة أي تناقض مع احترامه وخضوعه لها حسب الوصية وهذا ما أعلنه الكتاب عنه.

انما السبب الحقيقى فى رده هذا هو قوله "لم تأتى ساعتى بعد"(18) ، لم تأت ساعته بعد إعلان عمله المسيانى علناً، لم تأت ساعته بعد ليعرف العالم كل ما تعرفه وما لا تعرفه أمه المباركة عنه. لم تأت ساعته بعد لأن كل عمل كان يعمله لم يكن خاضعاً للصدفة او الظروف وإنما كل شيء معلوم لديه منذ الأزل "معلومة عند الرب منذ الأزل جميع أعماله" وهذا يتضح أيضاً من أقوال الكتاب الكثيرة فى هذا الشأن كقوله قبل العشاء الربانى:

قد أتت الساعة ليتمجد ابن الإنسان(19) فجاءه صوت من السماء مجدت وامجد أيضاً(20) ولما اقتربت ساعة الصلب قال "قد آتت الساعة"(21) ومع ذلك كانت ثقة العذراء فى ولدها الإلهى غير محدود، لذا قالت للخدام "مهما قال لكم فافعلوه"(22) فاستجاب السيد له المجد لطلب أمه وأيضاً لإعلان مجده امام تلاميذه ليؤمنوا به.

3ـ يا أمرأه لقب تكريم:

ومناده الرب يسوع لأمه العذراء المباركه بلقب "يا امرأة" فضلاً عن إنه لا يحمل أي معنى لإهانة او جفاء، كما يحمل معنى عظيم لأنها المرأة الموعودة بأن يأتى منها "نسل المرأة" فهو أيضاً فى ذلك العصر كان لقب تكريم بمعنى يا "سيده" ويدل على الإجلال والأحترام ففى الأدب اليونانى يخاطب "اوديسيوس" زوجته المحبوبه "بنلوب"بلقب "يا امرأة"(23) واغسطس قيصر خاطب كليوباترا ملكة مصر بنفس اللقب "يا امرأة" مما يدل على ما كان لهذا اللقب من تكريم واحترام. كما نادى الملاك على مريم المجدليه بنفس اللقب "يا امرأة"(24) وكذلك الرب يسوع أيضاً ناداها قائلاً "يا امرأة لماذا تبكين"(25) ولم يكن فى هذا أي تحقير او توبيخ لها وإنما إجلال واحترام. فالأولى زوجه محبوبه والثانية ملكة والثالثة غير متزوجه.

وهذا اللقب استخدمه أيضاً الرب وهو على الصليب، فى وقت كان يتحمل فيه كل الألام البشريه على الصليب، وكان يعانى سكرات الموت واحتجاب وجه الأب عنه، وسط آلامه الرهيبه، ومعركته الأخيرة وهو يصارع الشيطان لم يغب عنه ما تعانيه امه من حزن شديد، فقد جاز فى نفسها سيف كنبؤة سمعان الشيخ(26) ولم ينس واجبه كأبن، فسلمها لتلميذه الحبيب قائلاً "يا امرأة هوذا ابنك"(27) وهذا يدل على الحب الذى لا حد له لأمه، نسى آلامه وفكر فى آلام والدته، فناداها "يا امرأة" ولم يقل "يا أمى" لكى لا يزيد قلبها جرحاً كما قال اسحق لأبيه وهو يقدمه للذبح "يا أبى"(28) أسلمها لتلميذه، "الحبيب ولعنايته كما اعتنى بها من قبل يوسف النجار. وفى هذا دليل على ان العذراء لم يكن لها أولاد من يوسف. قال القديس اوغسطينوس فى تعليقه على لقب "امرأة".

"فى الواقع حتى العذراء نفسها دعيت "امرأة" ليس لأنها فقدت بتوليتها ولكن لأن هذا التعبير هو المألوف فى لغة شعبها والرسول بولس نفسه يقول عن الرب "ولد من امرأة" وهذا لا يعنى تحطيم إيماننا الذى نعترف فيه انه "ولد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء" لأنها كعذراء حبلت وكعذراء ولدت واستمرت عذراء، ولكن فى اللغة العبرانية تدعوا كل انثى امرأة، وها هو اوضح مثال لذلك، أول أنثى صنعها الله أخذ اياها من جنب الرجل هى أيضاً دعيت امرأة قبل ان ترقد مع رجل إذ ان ذلك حدث بعد خروجها من الفردوس لأن الكتاب يقول "وعملها الرب …امرأة"(29).







الفصـل السادس

يوســــف البــــــار

اختارت العنايه الإلهية والنعمة الغنية يوسف النجار لمهمة لا تقل كثيراً عن مهمة رسل المسيح، فقد كانت مهمته جليلة، فقد اختير لخطوبة العذراء ليعيشا معاً حياة العفة والبتولية، اختير ليرعى العذراء وهى حامل بالقدوس ابن الله، فرأى ما اشتهت الانبياء والرسل ان يروا وسمع ما اشتهوا ان يسمعوه ولم يسمعوا فطوبى لك يا يوسف لأن عينك ابصرت من لم تبصره عين من قبل واذنيك سمعت مل لم تسمعه اذن من قبل، ويديك لمست من لم تلمسه يداً من قبل.

ان اختيار يوسف لهذه المهمة جعله يتحدث مع الملائكة بل لنق ان الملائكة جاءت لتتحدث أليه هى، لتزيل عنه شكه فى حمل العذراء، ولتكلفة بعد ذلك بالهرب إلى مصر والعودة منها.

قام يوسف بدور هام فى تاريخ البشرية، فدوره فى تاريخ الفداء لا يقل عن دور أحد الرسل الذين بشرونا بالسيد المسيح، اختارته العناية الإلهية لهذا الدور لأنها رأت فيه "إناء مختار" ليحمل هذه المهمة. العناية التى اختارت شاول الطرسوسى وجعلته بولس الرسول ورأت فيه اناء مختاراً "هذا لى أناء مختار ليحمل اسمى أمام أمم وملوك بنى إسرائيل لأنى سأريه كم ينبغى ان يتألم من اجل أسمى"(1) . اختارت أيضاً يوسف النجار ليقوم بهذه المهمة الجليلة ويهرب بالطفل إلى مصر ويظل مطارداً بالطفل وأمه ما يقرب من اربع سنوات.

والكتاب يصفه انه "بار". كان يوسف رجلاً باراً لذلك(2) استحق ان يكون اباً للمسيح بالتبنى او اباه الاعتبارى، ان يوسف لم يتبنى الطفل الإلهى وانما العناية الإلهية هى التى شاءت ذلك. وظهر أمام بنى إسرائيل انه آبو السيد المسيح "وكان أبواه (يقصد يوسف النجار والعذراء) "يذهبان" إلى اورشليم. . " وقالت له أمه هوذا أبوك وانا كنا نطلبانك"(3) "وهو على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف"(4) أليس هذا ابن النجار"(5) "يسوع ابن يوسف"(6).

"أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف"(7).

ومن علامة بر يوسف الذى جعلت الكتاب يقول عنه "فيوسف رجلها إذا كان باراً"(8). إنه لما رأى العذراء حبلى ولم يكن قد عرف بقصة الحمل الإلهى وساوره الشك لم يشأ ان يفضحها ويعرضها لعقوبة الرجم، علماً بأنه كان على اليهودى الغيور أن يطبق نصوص الشريعة(9) ولكن يوسف نتيجة لبره تصرف تصرف متسامح أعلى من مجرد ان يطبق حرفية الشريعة، لقد طبق ما لم يقدر عليه مجرد يهودى غيور على دينه.

ومما يدل على قوة إيمان هذا الرجل الذى وصفه الكتاب بـ "البار" انه صدق كلام الملاك حالاً، بلا شك، وبدون سؤال لقد صار فى هذا أعظم من سارة التى ضحكت لما اعلن العلى لزوجها بميلاد اسحق(10) وأعظم من زكريا الكاهن الذى شك فى كلام الملاك له عن الحبل بميلاد يوحن المعمدان(11).

كان يوسف النجار رجلاً باراً حافظ على العذراء وصدق كلام الملاك، ونفذ الأوامر الإلهيه بلا شك ولا جدال، بل بإيمان عميق فكان للعذراء رفيقاً فترة الحمل بالطفل الإلهى وفترة الميلاد والطفولة فتكلم مع ملائكة وسعد بقصة الرعاة الذين بشرتهم الملائكة بميلاد مخلص العالم، وشاهد المجوس الذين أتوا للسجود للطفل الإلهى وتقديم هداياهم له وكان رفيقاً للعذراء والطفل الإلهى فى رحلة الهروب إلى مصر، أنه كان قائد رحلة الهروب والعودة لأنه هو الذى كان يتلقى التعليمات من الملاك كما كان ربيباً للطفل فى الناصره.

هذا هو يوسف البار الذى اختارته العناية الإلهيه لهذه المهمة المقدسة، فهل يعقل أن هذا الرجل البار الذى عاصر هذه الأحداث والإعلانات الإلهية ان يفكر فى معاشرة العذراء معاشرة ازواج بعد كل هذا الذى عاشه وشاهده وسمعه؟؟؟؟!!!









الفصـل السابع

تجسد من الروح القدس

ومن مريم العذراء



قال الملاك للعذراء "ها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابناً وتسميه يسوع هذا يكون عظيماً وابن العلى يدعى ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسى داود أبيه ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية . . الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.(1) وجاء فى إنجيل متى "وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس .. لأن الذى حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس .. هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذى تفسيره الله معنا"(2).

ومن هذه الآيات يتضح الآتى:

1ـ ان المولود هو "ابن العلى"، "المالك إلى الأبد"، "الذى ليس لملكة نهاية".

2ـ انه القدوس "ابن الله".

3ـ ان الحمل والميلاد تما بقوة الروح القدس  وبدون زرع بشر.

4ـ ان قوة الله العلى ظللت العذراء والروح القدس نفسه حل عليها.

5ـ ان المولود هو من العذراء نفسها "المولود منك" بمعنى إنه نما كأي جنين فى بطن أمه، وتغذى على طعامها، اخذ ناسوته بالكامل منها.

معنى هذا ان هذا المولود او الجنين الذى كان فى بطن العذراء هو القدوس، ابن الله العلى، الملك السرمدى، اى إنه الإله الحق(3) "الذى فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً"(4) وانه أتخذ ناسوته من العذراء، كما ان اللاهوت والناسوت اتحدا فى أحشائها حتى دعاها آباء الكنيسة بالمعمل الذى تم فيه اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت.

U  قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى "لذلك وهو نازل إلينا صاغ لنفسه جسداً من عذراء لكى يقدم للجميع برهاناً قوياً على لاهوته بأعتبار ان من صاغ هذا الجسد هو أيضاً مكون سائر الأشياء، لأنه من ذا الذى يرى جسداً يخرج من عذراء وحدها ولا يدرك ان من ظهر فى الجسد لابد ان يكون هو صانع ورب باقى الأجساد أيضاً"(5) .

U  قال الأب بروكلس، بطريرك القسطنطينية (429م) (القديسة مريم هى معمل اتحاد الطبائع ..هى الحجال الذى فيه خطب "الكلمة"، "الجسد"(6).

U  وقال القديس كيرلس الكبير "السلام لمريم الثيئوتوكس (والدة الإله) الكنز الثمين الذى وجه العالم، المصباح غبر المنطفىء قط، تاج البتولية قضيب الأرثوذوكسية، الهيكل غير المفهوم، الموضع الذى احتوى غير المحوى الأم الباقة عذراء" .

U      وجاء فى قداس القديس باسيليوس عند الروم "صارت بطنك له عرشاً وجسدك احتواه باتساعه الذى يفوق السماء".

U  وجاء فى ثيئوتوكية الأحد "وانت أيضاً يا مريم حملت فى بطنك غير المنظور كلمة الأب" لذا دعيت العذراء بوالدة الإله، المجمرة الذهب، السماء الثانية الجسدانية،.. الخ  كما لقبت بخيمة الأجتماع، قدس أقداس خيمة الاجتماع، لانه كما حل الرب على الخيمة "وان السحابة حلت عليها وبهاء الرب ملأ المسكن"(7). هكذا أيضاً حل الرب فى بطن العذراء تسعة اشهر.

U      جاء فى ثيئوتوكية الأحد "المباركة فى النساء القبة الثانية التى تدعى قدس الأقداس، وفيها لوحا العهد".

فكلمة "يظللك" التى استخدمها الملاك فى قوله "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك"(8)، فى اليونانية "epeskiazen" إبيسكيازين هى نفس الكلمة التى استخدمها الوحى فى "سكن" الرب فى خيمة الاجتماع، فى الترجمة السبعينية، وهى ترادف "شكن" اى يسكن فى العبرية، اى ان قوة الله التى ظللت العذراء هى نفس القوة التى سكنت فى خيمة الاجتماع، لذا قالت ثيئوتوكية الأحد:

"من يقدر أن ينطق بكرامة القبة التى صنعها موسى على جبل سيناء؟ شبهوك بها يا مريم، القبة الحقيقية التى دخلها الله".

كما لقبت بتابوت العهد، وقسط المن لان المسيح هو المن العقلى والمنارة الذهبية لأنها حملت نور العالم، وعصا هارون التى أفرخت لأنها حملت المخلص بدون زرع بشر. كما لقبت أيضاً بالسلم الذى رآه يعقوب فى حلمه موصلاً بين السماء والأرض والرب وأقف عليه وملائكه الله يصعدون وينزلون عليه(9). لأنها حملت الوسيط بين الله والناس.

U      جاء فى ثيئوتوكيه الخميس "أنت هى السلم الذى رآه يعقوب، ثابت على الأرض، ومرتفع إلى السماء.

وهذه الألقاب وغيرها تبين أولاً: ما نالته العذراء من كرامة وتطويب، كما قالت هى نفسها "هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى"(10).

وثانياً: أن الأحشاء التى تجسد منها كلمه الله الأزلى، الله معنا، الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد، الآله الحقيقى، القدوس ابن العلى، الذى شابهنا فى كل شئ ما خلا الخطية وحدها، لا يمكن أن تحمل أولاد آخرين حاملين خطيئة آدم، ولا يمكن أن تتدنس بالشهوات الجسديه، لا يمكن أن تبدأ بالروح وتكمل بالجسد، لا يمكن أن مسكن الله يصبح مسكناً لإنسان، لما ظهر لموسى فى العليقة لمدة دقائق قليلة تقدست العليقة التى ظهر من خلالها الرب، بل وتقدست الأرض التى كانت فيها العليقة حتى أن الله لما رأى موسى متقدم إلى العليقة "فقال لا تقرب إلى هنا، أخلع حذاءك من رجليك لأن الموضع الذى أنت واقف عليه ارضاً مقدسة"(11)، "ولما رأى يعقوب فى حلمه السلم المنصوبة بين السماء والأرض خاف وقال ما أرهب هذا المكان. ما هذا إلا بيت الله وهذا باب السماء"(12).

ولما حل بهاء الرب والسحابة على خيمة الإجتماع "لم يقدر موسى أن يدخل خيمة الإجتماع، لأن السحابة حلت عليها وبهاء الرب ملأ المسكن(13)، فكم وكم تكون العذراء التى حملت القدوس فى أحشائها تسعة أشهر حتى أنها صارت سماء ثانية جسدانية؟؟!!

U  جاء فى ثيئوتوكية الأحد "وأنت أيضاً يا مريم الوف الوف وربوات ربوات يظللون عليك، مسبحين خالقهم، وهو فى بطنك هذا الذى أخذ شبهنا". موسى لم يستطع أن يتقدم إلى العليقة إلا بعد خلع حذاءه وتقدم بخشوع إلى العليقة.

U  قال القديس يوحنا الدمشقى: "العليقة المشتعلة بالنار كانت رمزاً ورسماً للعذراء مريم أم الله، وحينما أراد موسى الاقتراب منها نداه الله لكى يخلع نعليه لأن الأرض التى كان واقفاً عليها أرضاً مقدسة بحلول الله فكم وكم تكون مقدسة صورته مع أمه العذراء"؟

ويعقوب قال عن المكان الذى رأى فيه حلم السلم المنصوبة بين السماء والأرض أما أرهب هذا المكان" "واسماه بين الله".

U      جاء فى ثيئوتوكية الثلاثاء "أنت هى السلم الذى رآه يعقوب، ثابت على الأرض، ومرتفع فى السماء".

وموسى أيضاً لم يستطع دخول خيمة الإجتماع لأن بهاء الرب كان حالاً فيها فكم وكم العذراء القديسة التى حملت القدوس تسعة أشهر؟؟!!

هل يعقل أن الأرض تتقدس بحلول الرب عليها والجماد يصبح قدس أقداس للرب، والعذراء التى قال لها الملاك "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك. وتلد القدوس أن لا تتقدس أو أن تكون قداستها مؤقتة؟

U  قال القديس ساويرس الأنطاكى حينما أريد أن أنظر إلى العذراء والده الإله وتجول فقط فى خاطرى الأفكار المتعلقة بها فمنذ أول بادره يبدو لى أن صوته من جهة الله يأتى صارخاً بقوة فى أذنى ينبئنى "لا تقرب إلى هنا أخلع حذاءك من رجليك لأن الموضع الذى أنت واقف عليه أرضاً مقدسة"(14).

فى الواقع يجب أن نتخلص من كل تصور جسدى منحل مثلما نخلع الحذاء من أرجلنا حينما نحاول أن نصعد بروحنا إلى التأمل فى أحد الأشياء الإلهية، فأى موضوع لاهوتى يمكن تأمله، أجل شأناً من والده الإله واية موضوعات تعلو عليه؟ أن الاقتراب منها هو الاقتراب من المكان المقدس أو هو بلوغ السماء، كانت فعلاً تنتمى إلى الأرض لأنها كانت تشترك مع الانسانية بطبيعتها وكانت بشراً مثلنا إلا أنها كانت نقية طاهرة من كل دنس وأثمرت فى أحشائها ذاتها كما من السماء الإله المتجسد، حملت وولدت بطريقة الهية تماماً ليس أنها أعطت المولود الطبيعة الالهية لأن هذه كانت له قبل كل بدء وقبل كل الدهور ولكنها أعطته الطبيعة البشرية بدون استحالة وذلك من ذاتها ومن الحلول السرى الذى لا ينطق به للروح القدس. وإذا كانت تريد أن تعرف كيف كان ذلك قالت تجد ابحاثك متوقفة بختم البتولية الذى لم ينقضه هذا الميلاد وما يكون مختوماً بغير محسوس تماماً هذا يبقى سراً ولا يمكن أن نتكلم عنه لذلك يصرخ شخص كيعقوب عجباً فيقول "ما أرهب هذا المكان ما هذا إلا بيت الله وهذا باب السماء(15).







الفصـل الثامـن

هل أنجبت العذراء غير المسيح؟

هناك ثلاثة عبارات جاءت فى العهد الجديد، الإنجيل، دارت حولها بعض الحوارات والاستفسارات وهى:

1ـ اخوة الرب "اخوته. . اخوتك. . اخو الرب".

2ـ لما كانت مريم أمه مخطوبة قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس".

3ـ "ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر".

هذه العبارات الثلاثة جعلت البعض يظن ان العذراء قد تزوجت يوسف فعلاً، بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح، وأنجبت منه بنين وبنات!!؟

أولاً: اخوة الرب:

من هم اخوة الرب؟

U  جاء فى الإنجيل للقديس متى 46:12ـ 50 "وفيما هو يكلم الجموع إذا أمه واخوته قد وقفوا خارجاً طالبين ان يكلموه. فقال له واحد هوذا أمك واخوتك واقفون خارجاً طالبين ان يكلموك. فأجاب وقال للقائل له. من هى امى ومن هم أخوتى؟ ثم مد يده نحو تلاميذه وقال ها امى واخوتى. لأن من يصنع مشيئة ابى الذى فى السموات هو أخى وأختى وأمى"(1).

U  وفى الناصره، موطنه، قالوا عنه "أليس هذ1 ابن النجار. أليست أمهُ تدعى مريم وأخوته يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا. أو ليست إخواته جميعهن عندنا…."(2).

U  وجاء فى الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا 12:2 "وبعد هذا إنحدر إلى كفر ناحوم هو وأمهُ وأيضاً "فقال له إخوته إنتقل من هنا (الجليل) وأذهب إلى اليهوديه لكى يرى تلاميذك أيضاً أعمالك التى تعمل.. لأن إخوته لم يكونوا يؤمنون به". والآيه الأخيره ترتبد بما جاء فى الإنجيل للقديس مرقس 21:3 "ولما سمع أقرباؤه خرجوا ليمسكوه".

U  وجاء فى أعمال 13:1،14 "ولما دخلوا صعدوا إلى العليه التى كانوا يقيمون فيها بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا واندراوس وفيلبس وتوما وبرثولماوس ومتى ويعقوب بن حلفى وسمعان الغيور ويهوذا (أخو) يعقوب. هؤلاء كلهم كانوا يواظبون بنفس واحده على الصلاه (والطلبه) مع النساء ومع مريم أم يسوع ومع أخوته".

U  ويقول القديس بولس الرسول "ألعلنا ليس لنا سلطان أن نجول بأخت زوجه كباقى الرسل وأخوه الرب". ويصف يعقوب أسقف كنيسه أورشليم بـ "يعقوب أخاً الرب"(5).

فمن هو أخوه الرب هؤلاء المذكورين فى الإنجيل وما هى حقيقه قرابتهم، درجة قرابتهم الجسديه للرب؟

هناك ثلاثه آراء فى هذا الموضوع:

1- الأول يقول أنهم أبناء طبيعين من زواج فعلى وثمره علاقة زواجيه بين يوسف النجار ومريم العذراء، وقد ولدتهم القديسه مريم بعد ميلادها للسيد المسيح، وكانوا يعيشون معها هى وبناتها فى بيتهم فى الناصره وقد رافقوها فى رحلاتهم. ويعتمد أصحاب هذا الرأى فى تأييد رأيهم هذا على قول الوحى الإلهى أن السيد المسيح دُعى "أبنها البكر"(6) وأيضاً قوله "ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت أبنها البكر"(7).

وأول من نادى بهذا الرأى هو ترتليان (145 – 220م) وشرحه بوضوح أكثر كاتب شبه مجهول من القرن الرابع يدعى هلفيديوس Helvidius .

وهذا الرأى ترفضه جميع الكنائس القديمه والرئيسيه، فيرفضه الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك وغالبيه البرتستانت وعلى رأسهم لوثر وبنجل وبقيه زعماء عصر الاصلاح، وذلك للأسباب التى سنبينها فى الصفحات التاليه.

2- والرأى الثانى يقول: أن هؤلاء الأخوه هم أولاد يوسف النجار من زيجه سابقه، أى أنهم أكبر سناً من السيد المسيح (بالجسد). وهذا الرأى متأثر بدرجة قوية بالكتابات الأبوكريفيه التى كانت منتشره فى القرنين الثانى والثالث، مثل إنجيل يعقوب الأولى، وأنتقل هذا الرأى إلى بعض الكتابات القبطيه وأخذ به السريان والكنيسه اليونانيه، وكان يؤيده أوريجانوس ويوسابيوس والقديسين أغريغوريوس النيسى وأمبروسيوس وأبيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس والذى يعد من أكبر المؤيدين لهذا الرأى.

ولكن هذا الرأى لا توجد شواهد أو أدله كتابيه عليه فى الإنجيل. وعند رحله الهروب إلى مصر لم يذكر الكتاب أى شيئ عن أولاد ليوسف وكذلك عند ذهاب يوسف ومريم إلى الهيكل ومعهما السيد المسيح وهو فى سن الثانيه عشر "وقالت له أمه يا أبنى لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا. هوذا أبوك وأنا كنا نطلبك معذبين"(8).

3- والرأى الثالث، مبنى على ما جاء فى الإنجيل، وهو الذى نأخذ به ونؤمن به، وتوضحه الآيات التاليه:

أ‌-    يقول الوحى الإلهى أن أخوه المسيح هم "يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا"، "أليس هذا ابن النجار اليست أمه تدعى مريم وأخوته يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا"(9).

ب- كما يقول أيضاً أن هؤلاء الأخوه الأربعه لهم أم أخرى غير العذراء مريم واسمها مريم أيضاً، "وكانت هناك نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد وهن كن قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل يخدمنه. وبينهن مريم المجدليه ومريم أم يعقوب ويوسى وأم أبنى زبدى"(10). وأم "بانى زبدى"، أى يعقوب ويوحنا، هى سالومه كما يذكر القديس مرقس "مريم المجدليه ومريم أم يعقوب الصغير وسالومه"(11).

U      "وكانت مريم المجدليه ومريم أم يوسى تنظرن اين وُضع"(12).

U      "وبعدما مضى السبت أشترت مريم المجدليه ومريم أم يعقوب وسالومه حنوطاً ليأتين ويدهنه"(13).

U      وكانت مريم المجدليه ويونا ومريم أم يعقوب والباقيات.."(14).

ج – ويذكر الوحى فى الإنجيل أيضاً للعذراء مريم أخت أسمها مريم أيضاً. "وكانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع أمه وأخت أمه مريم زوجه كلوبا"(15).

د- وهناك أحد التلاميذ ويعدى "يعقوب بن حلفى"(16).

ويرى غالبيه المفسرين إن "كلوبا – Clopas" اليونانى يتطابق مع حلفى (Alphaeus) العبرى، وأن مريم زوجه كلوبا هى أخت مريم العذراء، وهى نفسها مريم أم يعقوب ابن حلفى. ويعترض البعض قائلين أن اخه الرب يذكروا دائماً مميزين عن تلاميذه "هو وأمه واخوته وتلاميذه" وكان الرسل يجتمعون للصلاه بعد الصعود "مع رميم أم يسوع ومع أخوته"، ويميز القديس بولس بينهم وبين بقيه الرسل وأخوه الرب".

ولكن هذا لا يغير فى الأمر شئ؟ أولاً: لأن الأربعه المدعوين أنهم أخوه الرب هو "يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا" هم أنفسهم منسوبين لأم أخرى هى "مريم أم يعقوب ويوسى"، "مريم أم يعقوب الصغير"، "مريم أم يعقوب"، "مريم أم يوسى". ثانياً: يؤكد الكتاب على وجود أخت للعذراء تدعى مريم أيضاً "وأخت أمه (المسيح) مريم زوجه كلوبا". وسواء كان كلوبا هو حلفى أو غيره فإن المذكورين أنهم أخوه المسيح مذكورين أيضاً أنهم أبناء مريم أخت أمه، أى أبناء خالته. وهكذا يدعوا بأخوه الرب لأنهم أبناء خالته (بالجسد) أخت أمه، وهكذا دعى يعقوب أسقف أورشليم وأحد الثلاثه المعتبرين أنهم أعمده بـ "يعقوب أخا الرب"، لأنه أبن خالته "مريم أم يعقوب".

وقد كانت عاده اليهود وما تزال عادات الشرق من القديم وحتى الآن تدعو الأقارب كأبناء الأخوه والعم والعمه وأبناء الخال والخاله، بل والخال، إخوه. فدعا الكتاب ابراهيم ولوط "أخوان"(17) مع أن لوط ابن هاران شقيق ابراهيم، ودعا يعقوب ولابان "اخوان"(18) على الرغم من أن يعقوب أبن أخت لابان. وهكذا دعى أولاد مريم أخت أم المسيح، خالته، بأخوه الرب.

ويقول بعض أباء الكنيسه كابيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس (315 – 403) "أن كلوبا هو أخ شقيق ليوسف خطيب العذراء مريم"(19). ويقول المؤرخ الكنسى يوسابيوس القيصرى (264-340م) "أن سمعان بن كلوبا، كان أخاً ليوسف"(20)، أى يوسف النجار. ويقول عنه أيضاً سمعان بن كلوبا الذى كان ثانى اسقف على كنيسه أورشليم"(21)، وأيضاً "سمعان كان أحد الذين رأوا الرب وسمعوه بسبب تقدمه فى السن، ولأن الإنجيل تحدث عن مريم زوجه كلوبا الذى كان أباً لسمعان كما سبق أن بينا"(22).

وينقل عن هيجسبوس Hegesippus من أباء القرن الثانى قوله: "وبعد أن أستشهد يعقوب البار كما قتل الرب من قبل|، أقيم سمعان بن كلوبا عم الرب ثانى أسقف. وقد رشحه الجميع لكى يقام ثانى أسقف لأنه كان أبن عم الرب"(23).

وجاء فى السنكسار أيضاً تحت اليوم التاسع من شهر أبيب أن سمعان الرسول هو ابن كلوبا وأن كلوبا هو أخ شقيق ليوسف البار خطيب مريم العذراء.

وهناك حقيقه هامه يجب أن لا تغيب عن بالنا أبداً وهى أن الكنيسه أمنت منذ البدء أن العذراء مريم حبلت وهى عذراء وولدت وهى عذراء وظلت عذراء إلى الأبد. وكان هذا الإيمان بمنى على الواقع الحسى المعاش وأكده لنا تلاميذ الرسل وخلفائهم.

U  يقول أغناطيوس الأنطاكى تلميذ القديس بطرس الرسول وأول أسقف لكنيسه أنطاكيه "أن بتوليه مريم وولادتها وكذا موت الرب كان مخفياً عن الشيطان"(24).

U      ويقول ارستيدس الأثينى "أنه (المسيح) وُلد من عذراء قديسه"(25) وذلك فى دفاعه المكتوب سنه 140م.

U      ويصفها يوستينوس الشهيد دائماً بـ "العذراء" كلقب لها قبل واثناء وبعد الحمل والولاده(26).

U  وقال اريناؤس الذى كان تلميذاً لبوليكاربوس والذى كان بدوره تلميذاً للقديس يوحنا الإنجيلى "الكلمه ذاته وُلد من مريم التى كانت ما تزال عذراء"(27) ، أى أنها حبلت وهى عذراء وولدت وظلت عذراء أيضاً.

U  ويقول أفرايم السريانى (306-373م) "هذه العذراء أصبحت أماً واحتفظت ببتوليتها"(28) وأيضاً "الأم التى ولدت فى عذراويتها"(29)، أى ظلت عذراء.

U      ويصفها القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى بـ "العذراء إلى الأبد"(30).

U      ويصف القديس أغريغوريوس النيسى هذه البتوليه بأنها "أقوى من الموت"(31).

U  ويقول ديديموس الضرير "يقول الإنجيلى إن مريم ظلت عذراء حتى ولدت أبنها البكر" لأن مريم، التى طوبت وكرمت فوق الكل، لم تتزوج مطلقاً ولم تصبح أم لآخر (غير المسيح) وبرغم ولادتها فقد ظلت دائماً وإلى الأبد عذراء نقية"(32).

U  ويصفها أبيفانيوس بـ "القديسة العذراء دائماً"(33)، بل ويقول مؤكداً وبصوره جازمه "هل جرؤ أحد مهما كان تهذيبه أن ينطق أسم القديسه مريم… ولم يخف حالاً "العذراء"؟(34).

U  ويقول القديس جيروم "نؤمن أن العذراء لم تتزوج بعد أن ولدت أبنها البكر، لأننا لا نقرأ ذلك (فى الإنجيل)… وأنا أؤمن أن يوسف ذاته بتولاً، بسبب مريم"(35).

ثانياً: قبل أن يجتمعا(36):

جاء فى متى 18:1 أما ولاده يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا لما كانت مريم أمه مخطوبه ليوسف قبل أن يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس. ويتعلل منكرو بتولية العذراء بعبارة "قبل أن يجتمعا" ويقولون أن هذا القول دليل ضمنى على اجتماعهما بعد الولاده.

ولكن استخدام لفظ "قبل" لا يعنى دائماً أن ما بعدها تغير عن ما قبلها، فلو قلنا مثلاً أن أحد القديسين أنتقل إلى الأمجاد السماوية قبل أن يؤلف كتاباً، فهل يعنى هذا أنه الف الكتاب بعد رحيله عن هذا العالم؟ ولو قلنا مثلاً أن رجلاً ما مات قبل أن يكمل طعامه فهل يعنى ذلك أنه أكمل طعامه بعد الموت؟؟!! كلا.. وإنما المقصود هو أن الحمل بالمسيح تم بدون زرع بشر، بدون أن يجتمع يوسف مع العذراء مريم، إنما هذا الحمل تم بقوة الروح القدس، ولا يمكن أن يكون قصده أنهما اجتمعا بعد الميلاد أو أن كلامه يعنى ضمناً أنهما اجتمعا. فقد اثبتنا فى الفصول السابقه بتولية العذراء بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك كما بينا أيضاً استحالة أن يفكر يوسف أو مريم العذراء فى الإجتماع وأنجاب أولا لأن ما طهره الله لا يدنسه إنسان.

U  قال القديس جيروم "لو أن انساناً قال: قبل الغداء فى الميناء أبحرت إلى افريقيا، فهل كلماته هذه لا تكون صحيحه إلا إذا أرغم على الغداء بعد رحيله؟ وأن قلت أن بولس الرسول قيد فى روما قبل أن يذهب إلى أسبانيا أو قلت "أدرك الموت هلفيديوس قبل أن يتوب، فهو يلزم أن يحل بولس من الأسر ويمضى إلى أسبانيا، أو هل ينبغى هلفيديوس أن يتوب بعد موته؟؟ فعندما يقول الإنجيلى "قبل أن يجتمعا" يشير إلى الوقت الذى سبق الزواج مظهراً أن الأمور قد تحققت بسرعة حيث كانت هذه الخطية على وسك أن تصير زوجة. وقبل حدوث ذلك وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس لكن لا يتبع هذا أن يجتمع بمريم بعد الولادة"(37).

ثالثاً: ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر:

يتعلل منكرو بتولية العذراء بما جاء فى مت 24:1،25 "وأخذ (يوسف) أمرأته ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر" ويدون أن هذه الآية تشير ضمناً إلى أن العذراء أنجبت أولاد من يوسف بعد ميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح. وهم يركزون على كلمتى "حتى" و "البكر".

ويقولون أن كلمة "حتى Till – ews" تعنى أنه عرفها بعد ولاده ابنها البكر، أى أنه لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر ثم عرفها بعد ذلك، ولكن استخدام كلمة "حتى" فى الكتاب المقدس لا تعنى أن ما بعدها تغير عن ما قبلها، ولا تعنى فى هذه الآيه أنهما عاشا بطريقة مختلفة عما كاننا عليه من قبل فقد جاء فى:

تك 7:8 "وخرج الغراب متردداً حتى نشفت الماء".

2 صم 23:6 "ولم يكن لميكال بنت شاول ولد إلى (حتى) يوم موتها".

خر1:11 "قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى اضع اعلاءك موطناً لقدميك".

متى 10:28 "وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى (حتى) انقضاء الدهر".

1كو 25:15 "لانه يجب أن يملك حتى يضع جميع الأعداء تحت قدميه".

مز 2:123 "عيوننا نحو الرب حتى يترأف علينا".

وفى هذه الحالات جميعاً لا يمكن أن تكون كلمة "حتى" تعنى أن ما بعدها تغير عن ما قبلها. فليس من المعقول أن يكون الغراب قد عاد إلى الفلك وهو فى الحقيقة لم يعد، وأن يكون لميكال أولاد بعد موتها، وأن لا يجلس الرب عن يمين العظمة بعد أن يضع أعداءه تحت قدميه، وأن لا يكون معنا بعد أنقضاء الدهر، وأن نرفع عيوننا عن الله بعد أن يترأف علينا والعكس صحيح فى كل هذه الحالات، ولم يتغير ما بعد "حتى" عما قبلها.

 قال ذهبى الفم "استخدم هنا كلمة "حتى" لكى لا تشك وتظن أنه عرفها بعد ذلك أنما ليخبرك أن العذراء كانت هكذا قبل الميلاد ولم يمسها رجل قط ربما يقال لماذا استخدم كلمة "حتى" لأن الكتاب أعتاد أن يستعمل هذا التعبير دون الإشاره إلى أزمنة محددة. فبالنسبة للفلك قيل أن الغراب لم يرجع حتى جفت الأرض مع أنه لم يرجع قط.."(38).

أما كلمة "البكر"(39) فلا تعنى أن السيد المسيح كان هو الابن البكر ثم ولدت له أخوه أصغر منه ، "فالبكر" كما جاءت فى خروج 2:13 المولود الأول كل ذكر فاتح رحم سواء جاء أولاد بعده، أم لا، المهم أنه كل بكر كل فاتح رحم من الناس والبهائم، أن كلمة بكر بالنسبة لليهودى تعنى تكريس المولود الأول(40). ولا تعنى إطلاقاً سواء كان هناك مواليد بعده، أم لا، سواء أصبح وحيداً بعد ذلك أم جاء بعده أخوة أخرين، المهم أنه المولود الأول لأمه.

U  قال القديس جيروم رداً على هلفيديوس منكر بتولية العذراء "كل ابن وحيد هو بكر، ولكن ليس كل بكر هو ابن وحيد. فإن تعبير "بكر" لا يشير إلى شخص له أخوة أصغر منه، وإنما يشير إلى من يسبقه أخ أكبر منه، يقول الرب لهرون: "كل فاتح رحم من كل جسد يقدمونه للرب من الناس والبهائم يكون لك. ولكن بكر الإنسان ينبغى لك أن تقبل فداءه. وبكر البهائم النجسة تقبل فداءه"(41). قول الرب هذا يعرف البكر على كل فاتح رحم لو كان يلزم له أخوه أصاغر لسكان ينبغى أن لا يقدم البكر من الحيوانات الطاهرة للكهنة إلا بعد ولادة اصاغر بعده، وما كنت تدفع فديه الإنسان والحيوان النجس إلا بعد التأكد من أنجاب أصاغر بعده"(42).

وكلمة البكر فى اللغة اليونانية (Protwtokos بروتوكس) وفى القبطية (شورب نميس) بمعنى المولود الأول سواء كان هناك مواليد بعده أم لا. وفى الانجليزيه First Born بنفس المعنى قد نصت الوصية على أن يكرس البكر فى اليوم الثامن(43). لأنه البكر فلو كان البكر له أخوة آخرين، لما كان يكرس فى اليوم الثامن، بل لكانوا ينتطرو حتى يولد مواليد آخرون بعد ثم يختن أو لا يخت 

ومن الواضح بعد ذلك أن الوحى فى قوله ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت أبنها البكر، يعنى أن المسيح ولد من عذراء بقوة الروح القدس وليس من زرع بشر وهناك نقطة هامة فى البحث، فى قوله "لم يعرفها" فالزمن المستخدم هنا حسب اللغة اليونانية يفيد الاستمرار ويوضح استمرار يوسف فى الطاعة وضبط النفس. فالفعل اليونانى المستخدم فى الآيه أص  له جينسكو genwsko بمعنى "يعرف، يعلم، يفهم"، والفعل المستخدم هنا هو eginwsken فالزياده "e" والنهاية  ]تبين أن زمن الفعل هو الماضى (المستمر) والذى يعنى أن الفعل استمر مدة طويلة، ومدة متصلة، مما يفيد أن استخدام الكتاب لـ "ولم يعرفها" لا يؤثر عليه استخدام كلمة "حتى" لأن الزمن المستخدم يؤكد استمرار عدم معرفة يوسف للعذراء بعد الميلاد  ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

ظهور العذراء

والتجليات الروحية

في أسيوط


          مراجعة                  القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير

        مجلس كهنة أسيوط         كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد




مقدمة



  في سنة 1968م ظهرت العذراء القديسة مريم في الزيتون بشكل وصورة لم يسبق لهما مثيل وشاهدها الملايين على مدى ثلاث سنوات متواصلة ، وتم تصويرها فوتوغرافياً وظهرت على شاشة التليفزيون . وهذا لم يحدث ، وبهذه الكيفية ، سوى مرة واحدة في التاريخ . كما ظهرت أيضا في كنيسة القديسة دميانة بشبرا سنة 1986 م ، ولكن بطريقة أخرى غير التي ظهرت بها في الزيتون . وفي هذه الأيام المباركة التي يحتفل فيها العالم أجمع بذكرى مرور ألفي سنة على ميلاد المسيح ، والتي تحتفل فيها جميع الطوائف المسيحية بصفة عامة ، والكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية بصفة خاصة ب، مرور ألفي سنة على دخول المسيح أرض مصر ومباركته لها ، " مبارك شعبي مصر " ، شاءت العناية الإلهية أن تحتفل السماء معنا بهذه المناسبة ، فتلاحمت السماء مع الأرض بصورة لم تحدث من قبل في التاريخ بهذه الكيفية ، حيث بدأت الظهورات والتجليات النورانية والروحية تنسكب من السماء على كنيسة مارمرقس الرسول ( المطرانية القديمة ) بأسيوط ، وبدأ يسطع نور من السماء على الكنيسة ، بل وينبثق من داخلها ، فيغمرها من الداخل ومن الخارج ، ويغمر أيضا الجموع المحتشدة حول الكنيسة وفى الشوارع المحيطة بها وعلى أسطح المنازل المجاورة لها ، وبدأت الكائنات الروحية تطير في سماء الكنيسة في هيئة وشكل حمام نوراني مثل جمر النار ومثل البرق في سطوعه ، يسطع بالنور السمائي ، ويلي ظهوره مباشرة أنوار قوية كالبرق تغمر الكنيسة والجموع . وقد شاءت الإرادة الإلهية أن تبدأ هذه الظهورات والتجليات النورانية الروحية السمائية بظهور طيف العذراء نفسها لتفتتح هذا المهرجان السمائي الذي تحتفل به السماء مع الأرض ، وبرغم أنها لم تظهر سوى مرات قليلة ، وبرغم أنه لم يتمكن أحد من تصويرها ، فوتوغرافيا ( كما حدث في الزيتون حيث استمر ظهورها لمدة ثلاث سنوات) أو بكاميرات الفيديو ، حيث أن مفاجأة الظهور لم تمكن أحد من ذلك ، فقد شهد كل من رأوا هذه الظهورات والتجليات ، من مسيحيين ومسلمين ، في اليوم الأول للظهور ، أن طيف العذراء ظهر أولا على الكنيسة حوالي ست ساعات متقطعة . كما التقط أحدهم صورة فوتوغرافية للنور الساطع علي الكنيسة وعند التحميض ظهر بها طيف العذراء ولكن بدون ملامح واضحة . ونظراً لاستمرار هذه الظهورات حتى الآن فأننا لا نعرف إلى متى ستستمر أو ما الذي ستقدمه لنا السماء في الأيام القادمة .

  لقد ظهرت هذه التجليات والظهورات الروحية السمائية ، بكل أشكالها النورانية ، في هذه الأيام ، لتكون إعلاناً للجميع أن ما يحدث هو لمحة مما وعد به رب

ـ 5 ـ

المجد " كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع أذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه " (1كو2: 9) ، وليكون تعزية ورجاء للمؤمنين في هذا العالم المضطرب ، وتأكيدا لقول رب المجد " على هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها " (مت16:16) . وقد اختارت السماء لهذا الافتتاح يوم 17 أغسطس ، في النصف الثاني من صوم العذراء ، وفي قمة احتفالات الكنيسة وأفراحها بمرور ألفي سنة على دخول العائلة المقدسة ومباركتها لشعب مصر .

  وقد انتشرت أخبار هذه الظهورات والتجليات الروحية أولا في أسيوط ، وفي أيام قليلة كانت هذه الأخبار قد انتشرت في كل مصر وبلاد المهجر عن الطريق التليفونات والفاكسات وعبر شبكة الإنترنت ثم عن طريق وكالات الأنباء العالمية والمحلية التي نشرت الخبر في الصحف والمجلات ومحطات التليفزيون المحلية والعالمية . وكان لابد لنا أن نساهم في تقديم هذه الحقيقة بعمل دراسة علمية ميدانية ، لذا قمنا بأخذ بركة وموافقة نيافة الأنبا ميخائيل مطران أسيوط ومجلس كهنة المطرانية والذين رحبوا بذلك . فذهبنا إلي أسيوط ثلاث مرات خلال شهري 11و12/2000م لمشاهدة هذه الظهورات على الطبيعة ، وقمنا بالإطلاع على كل الوثائق التي سجلت في الكنيسة ، وحصلنا على نسخ ضوئية لها ، والاستماع إلى عدد من شهود العيان ، خاصة الذين يقومون بالتصوير سواء الفوتوغرافي أو بكاميرات الفيديو ، وحصلنا على بعض الصور الفوتوغرافية ، كما حصلنا على عشرة شرائط فيديو وحولنا أهم ما جاء بها إلى صور عن طريق الكمبيوتر ، وقمنا بتقديم عدة أسئلة لقداسة البابا في اجتماع يوم الثلاثاء 14/11/2000م ، وأخذنا من قداسته الأذن بنشر إجابة قداسته عليها في هذا الكتاب . كما قمنا بالإطلاع على معظم ما نشرته وكالات الأنباء في الصحف والمجلات المحلية والعالمية ، وما نشر على شبكة الإنترنت ، والتي تحتفظ سجلات الكنيسة بمعظمها . ونرجو أن يكون هذا الكتاب سبب بركة لكل من يقرأ أو يسمع ما هو مكتوب فيه .

  ولا يفوتنا أن نتقدم بالشكر لقداستة البابا شنودة الثالث على تشجيعه الدائم لنا وعلى سماحه بنشر إجابة قداسته في هذا الموضوع ، ولنيافة الأنبا ميخائيل مطران أسيوط على مباركته لهذا العمل ، ولمجلس كهنة أسيوط ، خاصة القس يوسف كامل والقس مينا حنا والقس بانوب والقس زكا ، لترحيبهم لنا ولتقديمهم كل ما لديهم من وثائق مكتوبة وصوتية ، وعلى مراجعتهم الدقيقة لهذا الكتاب .

  وفي النهاية نرجو للجميع " سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل " (في4: 7) الذي نلناه في الرب يسوع المسيح والذي يقدمه لنا في هذه الأيام من خلال هذه الظهورات والتجليات الروحية النورانية والسمائية ، وبركة العذراء القديسة مريم أم النور ، الحمامة الحسنة والمنارة الذهبية ، آمين .

  الثلاثاء 20/12/2000م                   

                                                             القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير

ـ 6 ـ



بيان مجلس كهنة أسيوط

بيان عن تجلي العذراء فوق قباب كنيسة القديس مرقس الرسول بأسيوط

  هذا البيان صادر من مجلس الكهنة بمدينة أسيوط يؤكدون فيه مشاهدة الجموع لتجلي العذراء بين منارتي وقباب كنيسة القديس مرقس الرسول والتي تم افتتاحها للصلاة بتاريخ 31/10/1999م وذلك بعد أن تم إعادة بنائها مع دار المطرانية .

  وقد تبين أن السكان المجاورين للكنيسة قد بدءوا منذ شهر يشاهدون ظواهر روحية في سمائها ليلا فظنوها أمراً عادياً ولم يولوها الاهتمام اللازم إلا بعد أن تكررت هذه الظواهر تحمل معها أسرابا من الحمام الكبير الحجم والناصع البياض واقترنت بتجلي العذراء بصورة نورانية وفي أوقات مختلفة منذ ليلة السابع عشر من أغسطس فأخذوا يعتلون أسطح المنازل المجاورة ويتجمعون في الحارات والشوارع المحيطة بالكنيسة ، وأنتشر نبأ تجلي العذراء فتوافد الكثيرون من بلاد مختلفة ملتمسين بركات التجلي .

  وقد سأل الكثيرون من الراغبين في زيارة موضع التجلي عن مواعيد الظهور ورداً على ذلك نذكر أن التجليات والظواهر الروحية لا تخضع لرغبات بشرية ولا لمقاييس زمنية فقد يذهب إلى مكانها من يرغبون في رؤيتها فلا يرونها ، بينما قد يراها عرضا غيرهم من المارين بعدهم .

وقد تلقت الكنيسة كثيرا من الاستفسارات عن هذا التجلي من خارج البلاد ونرجو أن يكون في هذا البيان الكفاية .
مجلس الكهنة
 القس يوسف ، القس تادرس ، القس بانوب ، القس يعقوب ، القس مينا حنا سكرتير المطرانية


وتقدير من المجلس

   بعد مراجعة مجلس كهنة أسيوط لهذا الكتاب سجلوا التقدير التالي :

  " تقدر مطرانية أسيوط الجهد الذي بذله القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير في إخراج هذا الكتاب " ظهور العذراء والتجليات الروحية في أسيوط " .

مجلس الكهنة          

تحريرا في 15/12/2000م .

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*أعياد العذراء:*

كل قديس له في الكنيسة عيد واحد ، هو يوم نياحته أو استشهاده وربما عيد أخر هو العثور علي رفاته أو معجزة حدثت باسمه أو بناء كنيسة له

لكن القديسة العذراء لها أعياد كثيرة جدا منها:
*
1- عيد البشارة بميلادها:*

وهو يوم 7 مسري ، حيث بشر ملاك الرب أباها يواقيم بميلادها ففرح بذلك هو وأمها حنة ونذرها للرب.
*
2- عيد ميلاد العذراء:*

وتعيد له الكنيسة في أول بشنس.
*
3- عيد دخولها الهيكل:*

وتعيد له الكنيسة يوم 3 كيهك وهو اليوم الذي دخلت فيه لتتعبد في الهيكل في الدار المخصصة للعذاري.
*
4- عيد مجيئها إلي مصر:*

ومعها السيد المسيح ويوسف النجار وتعيد له الكنيسة يوم 24 بشنس.
*
5- عيد نياحة العذراء:*

وهو يوم 21 طوبة وتذكر فيه الكنيسة أيضا المعجزات التي تمت في ذلك اليوم وكان حولها الأباء الرسل ما عدا القديس توما الذي كان وقتذاك يبشر في الهند.
*
6- العيد الشهري للعذراء:*

وهو يوم 21 من كل شهر قبطي ، تذكار لنياحتها في 21 طوبة.
*
7- عيد صعود جسدها إلي السماء:*

وتعيد له الكنيسة في يوم 16 مسري الذي يوافق 22 من أغسطس ويسبقه صوم العذراء ( 15 يوما).
*
8- عيد معجزتها (حالة الحديد):*

وهو يوم 21 بؤونة ونذكر فيه معجزات في حل أسر القديس متياس الرسول ومن معه بحل الحديد الذي قيدوا به.

ونعيد أيضا لبناء أول كنيسة علي اسمها في فيلبي.

وكل هذه الأعياد لها في طقس الكنيسة ألحان خاصة وذكصولوجيات تشمل في طياتها الكثير من النبوءات والرموز الخاصة بها في العهد القديم .
*
9- عيد ظهورها في الزيتون:
*
علي قباب كنيسة العذراء وكان ذلك يوم 2 أبريل سنة 1968 واستمر مدي سنوات ويوافق 24 برمهات تقريبا .
*
وبالإضافة إلي كل هذا نحتفل طول شهر كيهك
 ( من ثلث شهر ديسمبر إلي 7 يناير) بتسابيح كلها عن كرامة السيدة العذراء.*



​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

العذراء الخادمة

خدمت السيدة العذراء فى كل موضع تواجدت فيه :  

 ( 1 ) فى الهيكل : 

 أ – كانت لها خدمتها المبكرة ، بالقدر الذى يسمح لها به وقتها وإمكانياتها  كفتاة ، وبحسب متطلبات الخدمة ، وعلى ضوء توجيهات الكهنة . 
 ب – وكانت لها خدمتها للفقراء ، وعلى الأقل كانت تعطى من طعامها لهم . 


 ( 2 ) فى بيت القديس يوسف : 

 أ – كانت تخدم خطيبها ، فتجهز لـه طعامه ، وتغسل ملابسه ، وتنظف مسكنه .
 ب – وكانت تقوم بالأعمال اليدوية لصالح الهيكل من حياكة وغيرها ، كما يذكر  التقليد . 
 ج – هذا بالإضافة إلى خدمتها بقدوتها الصالحة التى قطعا أثرت بها فى بعض  جيرانها . 



 ( 3 ) فى بيت أليصابات 

 لم ترجع السيدة العذراء مباشرة بعد أن هنأت أليصابات ، وإنما مكثت عندها  ثلاثة أشهر تخدمها فى حبلها وضعفها . 


 ( 4 ) فى التجسد ومع ابنها :

 أ – حبلت بالمخلص وولدته ، وقمطته ، وأرضعته . 
 ب- وقدمته فى اليوم الثامن للختان ، الفريضة التى قضت بها الشريعة ، برغم  أنه هو الله واضع شريعة الختان [ لو 2 : 21 ] . 
 جـ - وصعدت به إلى أورشليم ليقدموه للرب ، كما هو مكتوب فى ناموس الرب أن  كل فاتح رحم يدعى قدوسا للرب ، ولكى يقدموا ذبيحة كما قيل فى ناموس الرب "  زوج يمام ، أو فرخى حمام " [ لو 2 : 22 – 24 ] . د – ووقفت على خدمته  الجسدية ورعايته [ فى ناسوته ] . 
 هـ - وهربت به إلى أرض مصر من وجه هيرودس الذى كان يطلب قتله . 
 و – وكانت تصحبه إلى أورشليم سنويا لقضاء عيد الفصح [ لو 2 : 41 ] . 


 ( 5 ) فى عرس قانا الجليل : 

 أ – كانت خادمة لأهل العرس ، بدليل أنها علمت بفراغ الخمر . 
 ب – وقامت بخدمة الشفاعة ، طلبت من أجلهم عند ابنها قائلة " مهما قال لكم  افعلوه " [ يو 2 : 5 ] . 


 ( 6 ) فى بيت يوحنا الحبيب : 

 أ – ظهرت خدمتها ليوحنا فى تقديم أمومتها له . 
 ب – وظهرت خدمتها لأبنها فى إمداد التلاميذ والرسل بكل المعلومات التى تكشف  عن حياة السيد المسيح [ قبل بدء خدمته ] وهى حوالى ثلاثون عاما ، لأن  التلاميذ عاشروا السيد المسيح لمدة خدمته وهى حوالى ثلاث سنوات تقريبا ؛  الأمر الذى نفعهم فى كتابتهم وكرازتهم . 
 جـ - وكانت تذهب لتشدد التلاميذ فى الشدائد التى تعرضوا لها ، كما حدث فى  حالة إخراج متياس من السجن فى مدينة فيلبى .


 ( 7 ) وبالنسبة لنا : 

 أ – هى خدمتنا بقدوتها ... وبشفاعتها ... وبمعجزاتها . 
 ب – كما تخدمنا فى ظهوراتها [ العلنية للجمهور والخاصة للأفراد ] ... تظهر  أمام الصليب لتعلن كرامة الصليب ، ورافعة يديها إلى السماء وكأنها تطلب منا  قائلة " صلوا لأن نجاتكم تقترب " صانعة المعجزات لتعيد الأيمان للقلوب  التى تحجرت . 
 + + +​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

أمنا القديسة العذراء

لا توجد امرأة تنبأ عنها الأنبياء  واهتم بها الكتاب مثل مريم العذراء ... رموز عديدة عنها في العهد القديم وكذلك  سيرتها وتسبحتها والمعجزات في العهد الجديد.

وما أكثر التمجيدات والتأملات  التي وردت عن العذراء في كتب الأباء ... وما أمجد الألقاب التي تلقبها بها الكنيسة  ، مستوحاة من روح الكتاب.

إنها أمنا كلنا وسيدتنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا الملكة  القائمة عن يمين الملك العذراء الدائمة البتولية الطاهرة المملوءة نعمة القديسة  مريم ، الأم القادرة المعينة الرحيمة أم النور ، أم الرحمة والخلاص ، الكرمة  الحقانية.

هذه التي ترفعها الكنيسة فوق مرتبة رؤساء الملائكة فنقول عنها في  تسابيحها و ألحانها:

علوت يا مريم فوق الشاروبيم وسموت يا مريم فوق  السارافيم .

مريم التي تربت في الهيكل وعاشت حياة الصلاة والتأمل منذ  طفولتها وكانت الإناء المقدس الذي إختاره الرب للحلول فيه.

أجيال طويلة  إنتظرت ميلاد هذه العذراء لكي يتم بها ملء الزمان ( غل 4 : 4 ).

هذه التي  أزالت عار حواء وأنقذت سمعة المرأة بعد الخطية . إنها والدة الإله ، دائمة  البتولية.

إنها العذراء التي أتت إلي بلادنا اثناء طفولة المسيح وأقامت في  أرضنا سنوات قدستها خلالها وباركتها.

وهي العذراء التي ظهرت في الزيتون منذ  ما يزيد عن 33 عاما وجذبت إليها مشاعر الجماهير بنورها وظهورها وإفتقادها لنا  .

وهي العذراء التي تجري معجزات في أماكن عديدة ، نعيد لها فيها وقصص  معجزاتها هذه لا تدخل تحت حصر.

إن العذراء ليست غريبة علينا فقد اختلطت  بمشاعر الأقباط في عمق ، خرج من العقيدة إلي الخبرة الخاصة والعاطفة . ما أعظمه  شرفا لبلادنا وكنيستنا أن تزورها السيدة العذراء في الماضي وأن تتراءى علي قبابها  منذ سنين طويلة.

لم توجد إنسانة أحبها الناس في المسيحية مثل السيدة العذراء  مريم.

في مصر غالبية الكنائس تحتفل بعيدها

وفي الطقوس ما أكثر  المدائح والتراتيل والتماجيد والابصاليات والذكصولوجيات الخاصة بها وبخاصة في شهر  كيهك ولها عند اخوتنا الكاثوليك شهر يسمي الشهر المريمي 

وفي أديرة الرهبان  في مصر يوجد علي اسمها دير البراموس ودير السريان ودير المحرق 

ويوجد دير  للراهبات علي اسمها في حارة زويلة بالقاهرة وما أكثر الأديرة والمدارس التي علي  اسمها في كنائس الغرب

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*أقدم كنائس باسمها *
*
أقدم كنيسة بنيت علي اسم العذراء في  العصر الرسولي هي كنيسة فيلبي وأقدم كنيسة بنيت باسمها في مصر كانت في عهد البابا  ثاؤنا البطريرك 16 عام 274م

ومن أشهر كنائسها كنيسة الدير المحرق التي دشنت  في عهد البابا ثاؤفيلس 23 في بداية القرن الخامس

وكذلك الكنائس التي بنيت في  الأماكن التي زارتها في مصر.

وبهذه المناسبة توجد لها كنيستان في أوروبا  باسم عذراء الزيتون إحداهما في فرنسا والثانية في فيينا 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*عظمة العذراء 
عظمة العذراء قررها مجمع أفسس المسكوني  المقدس الذي إنعقد سنة 431م بحضور 200 من أساقفة العالم ووضع مقدمة قانون الإيمان  التي ورد فيها : نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقي ونمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة والدة  الإله لأنك ولدت لنا مخلص العالم أتي وخلص نفوسنا 

فعلي أية الأسس وضع  المجمع المسكوني هذه المقدمة ؟ هذا ما سنشرحه الأن :

العذراء : هي القديسة  المطوبة التي يستمر تطويبها مدي الأجيال كما ورد في تسبحتها : هوذا منذ الأن جميع  جميع الأجيال تطوبني ( لو 1 : 46)

والعذراء تلقبها الكنيسة بالملكة وفي ذلك  أشار عنها المزمور 45 : قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك .

ولذلك فإن كثيرا من  الفنانين حينما يرسمون صورة العذراء يضعون تاجا علي رأسها وتبدو في الصورة عن يمين  السيد المسيح

ويبدو تبجيل العذراء في تحية الملاك جبرائيل لها : السلام لك  أيتها الممتلئة نعمة . الرب معك . مباركة أنت في النساء ( لو 1 : 28)

أي  ببركة خاصة شهدت بها أيضا القديسة أليصابات التي صرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت لها : مباركة  أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك ( لو 1 : 42)

وأمام عظمة العذراء تصاغرت  القديسة أليصابات في عيني نفسها وقالت في شعور بعدم الإستحقاق مع أن أليصابات كانت  تعرف أن إبنها سيكون عظيما أمام الرب وأنه يأتي بروح إيليا وقوته ( لو 1 : 15 ،  17)

" من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي" ( لو 1 : 43)

ولعل من أوضح  الأدلة علي عظمة العذراء ومكانتها لدي الرب أنه بمجرد وصول سلامها إلي أليصابات  إمتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس وأحس جنينها فارتكض بابتهاج في بطنها وفي ذلك يقول  الوحي الإلهي : فلما سمعت أليصابات سلام مريم ارتكض الجنين في بطنها وإمتلأت  أليصابات من الروح القدس ( لو 1 : 41)

إنها حقا عظمة مذهلة أن مجرد سلامها  يجعل أليصابات تمتلئ من الروح القدس ! من من القديسين تسبب سلامه في أن يمتلئ غيره  من الروح القدس؟ ولكن هوذا أليصابات تشهد وتقول : هوذا حين صار سلامك في أذني ارتكض  الجنين بابتهاج في بطني

امتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس بسلام مريم وأيضا  نالت موهبة النبوة والكشف

فعرفت أن هذه هي أم ربها وأنها : أمنت بما قيل لها  من قبل الرب

كما عرفت أن ارتكاض الجنين كان عن إبتهاج وهذا الابتهاج طبعا  بسب المبارك الذي في بطن العذراء : مباركة هي ثمرة بطنك ( لو 1 : 41 –  45)

عظمة العذراء تتجلي في اختيار الرب لها من بين كل نساء  العالم

الإنسانة الوحيدة التي انتظر التدبير الإلهي ألاف السنين حتي وجدها  ورأها مستحقة لهذا الشرف العظيم الذي شرحه الملاك جبرائيل بقوله : الروح القدس يحل  عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي إبن الله ( لو 1 :  35)

العذراء في عظمتها تفوق جميع النساء:

لهذا قال عنها الوحي الإلهي  : بنات كثيرات عملن فضلا أم أنت ففقت عليهن جميعا ( أم 31 : 39) ولعله من هذا النص  الإلهي أخذت مديحة الكنيسة : نساء كثيرات نلن كرامات ولم تنل مثلك واحدة  منهن

هذه العذراء القديسة كانت في فكر الله وفي تدبيره منذ البدء  

ففي الخلاص الذي وٌعد به أبوينا الأولين قال لهما إن : نسل المرأة يسحق رأس  الحية ( تك 3 : 15) هذه المرأة هي العذراء ونسلها هو المسيح الذي سحق رأس الحية علي  الصليب*

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

حياة أحاطت بها المعجزات 
تبدأ في حياة العذراء قبل  ولادتها وتستمر بعد وفاتها ومنها:

1- حبل بها بمعجزة من والدين عاقرين ببشري  من الملاك.

2- معجزة خطوبتها بطريقة إلهية حددت الذي يأخذها  ويرعاها.

3- معجزة في حبلها بالمسيح وهي عذراء مع إستمرار بتوليتها بعد  الولادة.

4- معجزة في زيارتها لأليصابات التي سمعت صوت سلامها ، ارتكض  الجنين بابتهاج في بطنها وإمتلآت بالروح القدس .

5- معجزات لا تدخل تحت حصر  أثناء زيارتها لأرض مصر منها سقوط الأصنام ( أش 19 : 1).

6- أول معجزة  أجراها الرب في قانا الجليل كانت بطلبها.

7- معجزة حل الحديد وانقاذ متياس  الرسول ، كانت بواسطتها .

8- معجزة استلام المسيح لروحها ساعة  وفاتها.

9- معجزة ضرب الرب لليهود لما أرادوا الإعتداء علي جثمانها بعد  وفاتها .

10- معجزة صعود جسدها إلي السماء.

11- المعجزات التي تمت  علي يديها في كل مكان ، وضعت فيها كتب.

12- ظهورها في أماكن متعددة وبخاصة  ظهورها العجيب في كنيستنا بالزيتون وفي بابادبلو .

ومازالت المعجزات مستمرة  في كل مكان وستستمر شهادة لكرامة هذه القديسة

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*تذكار عيد صعود السيدة العذراء - 16 مسرى*

من المعروف أن نياحة القديسة الطاهرة مريم كان فى 21 طوبة حيث كانت  قد بلغت من السن 58 سنة و 8 شهور و 16 يوم.  فبعد صعود السيد المسيح بأقل من 15 سنة  أرسل الى أمة ملاكا" يحمل اليها خبر انتقالها،  ففرحت كثيرا"  و طلبت أن يجتمع اليها الرسل.  فأمر السيد المسيح أن يجتمع الرسل من كل أنحاء  العالم حيث كانوا متفرقين يكرزون بالأنجيل و أن يذهبوا الى الجثمانية حيث كانت  العذراء موجودة.

و بمعجزة إلهية وٌجدوا جميعا" فى لحظة أمام السيدة  العذراء فيما عدا توما الرسول الذى كان يكرز فى الهند. 

و كان عدم حضوره الى الجثمانية لحكمة إلهية. 

فرحت العذراء بحضور الرسل و قالت لهم أنة قد حان زمان إنتقالها من  هذا العالم.  و بعدما عزَتهم وودَعتهم حضر إليها إبنها وسيدها يسوع المسيح مع حشد  من الملائكة القديسين فأسلمت روحها الطاهرة بين يدية المقدستين يوم *21  طوبة* ورفعها الرسل ووضعوها فى التابوت و هم يرتلون و الملائكة  أيضا" غير المنظورين يرتلون معهم ودفنوها فى القبر. 

ولمدة ثلاثة أيام ظل الملائكة يرتلون حولها.  لم تنقطع أصوات  تسابيحهم وهبوب رائحة بخور ذكية كانت تعَطر المكان حتى أن التلاميذ لم يتركوا  المكان إلا بعد إنقطاع صوت التسابيح ورائحة البخور أيضا". 

وكانت مشيئة الرب أن يرفع الجسد الطاهر الى السماء  محمولا" بواسطة الملائكة.  وقد أخفى عن أعين الآباء الرسل هذا الأمر  ماعدا القديس توما الرسول الذى كان يبشَر فى الهند ولم يكن حاضرا" وقت  نياحة العذراء. 

كان القديس توما فى الهند،  وكما قلنا لحكمة إلهية – لم يحضر إنتقال  السيدة العذراء من أرضنا الفانية – ولكن سحابة حملتة لملاقاة جسد القديسة مريم فى  الهواء.  وسمع أحد الملائكة يقول له *"تقدم و تبَارك من جسد كليٍة الطهر،  ففعل كما أمرة الملاك"*.  ثم أرتفع الجسد الى السماء ثم أعادتة السحابة  الى الهند ليكمل خدمتة وكرازتة هناك. 


فكَــر القديس توما أن يذهب الى أورشليم لمقابلة باقى الرسل.   فوصلها مع نهاية شهر أبيب – فأعلمه الرسل بنياحة السيدة العذراء.  فطلب منهم أن يرى  بنفسه الجسد قائلا: "إنه توما الذى لم يؤمن بقيامة السيد المسيح إلا بعد أن وضع  يدية فى آثار المسامير".  فلَما رجعوا معه وكشفوا التابوت لم يجدوا إلا الأكفان  فحزنوا جدا،  ظانين أن اليهود قد جائوا وسرقوه، فطمأنهم توما وقال لهم "بل رأيت  جسد العذراء الطاهرة محمولا" بين أيدى الملائكة". 

فعرفوا منه أن ما رآه القديس توما الرسول يوافق نهاية اليوم الثالث  الذى إنقطعت فيه التسابيح ورائحة البخور.  فقرروا جميعا أن يصوموا من أول مسرى  وأستمر الصيام لمدة أسبوعين.

*وهو الصوم المعروف بصوم العذراء.*  رافعين  الصلاة والطلبات للرب يسوع أن يمنحهم بركة مشاهدة هذا الصعود لجسدها إلى  السماء. 

فحقق الرب طلبتهم فى هذا اليوم المبارك 16 مسرى، وأعلنهم أن الجسد  محفوظ تحت شجرة الحياة فى الفردوس. 

لأن الجسد الذى حمل الله الكلمة تسعة أشهر وأخذ جسده أى ناسوته من  جسدها لا يجب أن يبقى فى التراب ويتحلل ويكون عرضة للفساد ومرعى للدود والحشرات.   ولازال تكريم السيد المسيح لأمه يبدو فى قبول شفاعتها لأنه قال* "إنَى  أكَرم الذين يكرموننى".* 

​ولقد ظهر من القبر الذى كانت قد وضعت فيه عجائب كثيرة ذاع خبرها،   مما أذهل اليهود الذين إجتمعوا وقرروا حرق الجسد الطاهر.  فلما فتحوا القبر لم  يجدوا فيه إلا بخورا  " عطرا" يتصاعد منه، فآمن جمع غفير منهم وأنصرف مشايخهم  خائبين.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*كتب قبطية*

*كتاب  اللاهوت المقارن (1) لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*36- إكرام السيدة العذراء*


*يكفي قولها الذي سجله الإنجيل  (هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبني) (لو48:1). وعبارة (جميع الأجيال) تعني أن  تطويب العذراء هو عقيدة هامة استمرت من الميلاد وستبقي إلي آخر الزمان.  *





*ولعل من عبارات إكرام العذراء التي  سجلها الكتاب أيضاً قول القديسة  اليصابات لها (وهي شيخة في عمر أمها تقريباً): (من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي  إلي. هوذا حين صار سلامك في أذني، أرتكض الجنين في بطني) (لو44:1). والعجيب هنا في  عظمة العذراء، أنه لما سمعت اليصابات  سلام مريم أمتلأت اليصابات من الروح  القدس (لو41:1). مجرد سماعها صوت القديسة العذراء، جعلها تمتلئ من الروح القدس.  *
*



*​ *والعذراء لم تنل الكرامة فقط من  البشر، وإنما أيضاً من الملائكة.  وهذا واضح في تحية الملاك جبرائيل لها بقوله (السلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة. الرب  معك. مباركة أنت في النساء) (لو28:1). وعبارة(مباركة أنت في النساء) تكررت أيضاً في  تحية القديسة  اليصابات لها (لو43:1). *
*ونلاحظ أن أسلوب مخاطبة الملاك  للعذراء فيه تبجيل أكثر من أسلوبه في مخاطبة زكريا الكاهن (لو13:1).  *
*



*​ *وهنا نبوءات كثيرة في الكتاب تنطبق علي السيدة العذراء، ومنها  (قامت الملكة عن يمينك أيها الملك) (مز9:45). وفي نفس المزمور يقول عنها الوحي  الإلهي (كل مجد ابنة الملك من داخل) (مز13:45). فهي إذن ملكة وابنة الملك.. ولذلك  فإن الكنيسة  القبطية في أيقوناتها  الخاصة بالعذراء، تصورها  كملكة متوجة، وتجعل مكانها باستمرار عن يمين السيد  المسيح له المجد. *
*والكنيسة تمدح العذراء في  ألحانها قائلة (نساء  كثيرات نلن كرامات. ولم تنل مثلك واحدة منهن). وهذه العبارة مأخوذة من الكتاب (أم29:31). *
*



*​ *والسيدة العذراء هي شهوة الأجيال  كلها، فهي التي استطاع نسلها أن يسحق رأس الحية) محققاً أول وعد لله بالخلاص  (تك15:3). *
*والعذراء من حيث هي أم المسيح،  يمكن أن أمومتها تنطبق علي كل ألقاب السيد المسيح. *
*فالمسيح هو النور الحقيقي  (يو9:1). وهو الذي قال عن نفسه (أنا هو نور العالم) (يو12:8). إذن تكون أمه العذراء  هي أم النور. أو هي أم النور الحقيقي. *
*وما دام المسيح  قدوساً (لو53:1) تكون هي القدوس  وما دام هو المخلص، حسبما قيل للرعاة (ولد لكم  اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب) (لو11:2). وحسب أسمه (يسوع) أي مخلص،  لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم (مت21:1). إذن تكون العذراء هي أم المخلص.  *
*ومادام المسيح  هو الله (يو1:1) (رو5:9) (يو28:20). إذن تكون العذراء هي والدة الإله.  *
*ومادام هو الرب، حسب قول اليصابات  عن العذراء (أم ربي) (لو43:1). إذن تكون العذراء هي أم الرب. وبنفس القياس هي أم عمانوئيل  (مت23:1) وهي أم الكلمة المتجسد (يو14:1). *
*



*​ *وإن كانت العذراء هي أم المسيح،  فمن باب أولى تكون أماً روحية  لجميع المسيحيين. ويكفي أن السيد المسيح وهو علي  الصليب، قال عن العذراء للقديس  **يوحنا  الرسول** الحبيب (هذه أمك)  (يو27:19) (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  والمقالات). فإن كانت أماً لهذا الرسول الذي يخاطبنا بقوله يا أولادي (1يو1:2).  فبالتالي تكون العذراء هي أم لنا جميعاً. وتكون عبارة (أختنا) لا تستحق الرد. فمن  غير المعقول ولا المقبول أن تكون أماً للمسيح وأختاً لأحد أبنائه المؤمنين باسمه..!  *
*



*​ *إن من يكرم أم المسيح،  إنما يكرم المسيح نفسه. وإن كان إكرام الأم هو أول وصية بوعد(أف2:6) (خر12:20)  (تث16:5). أفلا نكرم العذراء أمنا وأم المسيح وأم أبائنا الرسل؟! هذه التي  قال لها  الملاك (الروح  القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلي تظللك. لذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن  الله) (لو35:1). هذه التي طوبتها القديسة  اليصابات بقولها (طوبى للتي آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب) (لو45:1).  والتي جميع الأجيال تطوبها.. *
*



*​ *وعبارة (مباركة أنت في النساء)  التي قيلت لها من الملاك جبرائيل ومن القديسة  اليصابات، تعني أنها إذا قورنت بكل نساء العالم، تكون هي المباركة فيهم، لأنه  لم تنل واحدة منهن مجداً نالته العذراء في التجسد الإلهي.  ولا شك أن الله قد  اختارها من بين كل نساء العالم، لصفات فيها لم تكن تتوافر في واحد منهن.  *
*ومن هنا يظهر علو مكانتها  وإرتفاعها. لذلك لقبها اشعياء النبي بلقب (**سحابة**) أثناء مجيئها إلي مصر  (أش1:19).*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*كتب قبطية*

*كتاب  السيدة العذراء مريم - البابا شنودة الثالث*

*11- حياة الاتضاع من فضائل القديسة  مريم*







*كان الاتضاع  شرطًا أساسيًا لمن يولد منها رب المجد.

كان لابد أن يولد من إنسانة متضعة،  تستطيع أن تحتمل مجد التجسد  الإلهي منها... مجد حلول الروح القدس فيها... ومجد ميلاد الرب منها، ومجد جميع  الأجيال التي تطوبها واتضاع أليصابات  أمامها قائلة لها "من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلىّ.." (لو1: 48، 43). كما تحتمل  كل ظهورات الملائكة، وسجود المجوس أمام إبنها. والمعجزات الكثيرة التي حدثت من  ابنها في أرض مصر، بل نور هذا الابن في  حضنها.

لذلك كان "ملء الزمان" (غل4: 4) ينتظر هذه الإنسانة التي يولد ابن  الله منها.

وقد ظهر الاتضاع  في حياتها كما سنرى:

بشرها الملاك بأنها ستصير أمًا للرب، ولكنها قالت "هوذا  أنا أمة الرب" (لو1: 38) أي عبدته وجاريته. والمجد الذي أعطي لها لم ينقص إطلاقًا  من تواضعها.

بل أنه من أجل هذا التواضع، منحها الله هذا المجد، إذ "نظر إلى  اتضاع أمته" فصنع بها عجائب (لو1: 48، 49).

• ظهر اتضاع العذراء أيضًا في  ذهابها إلى أليصابات  لكيما تخدمها في فترة حبلها**. (انظر المزيد عن هذا  الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في  أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). **فما أن سمعت أنها  حُبلى- وهي في الشهر السادس- حتى سافرت إليها في رحلة شاقة عبر الجبال. وبقيت عندها  ثلاثة أشهر، حتى تمت أيامها لتلد (لو39: 1- 65). فعلت ذلك وهي حبلى برب  المجد.

• ومن اتضاعها عدم حديثها عن أمجاد  التجسد الإلهي.*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*كتب قبطية*

*كتاب  السيدة العذراء مريم - البابا شنودة الثالث*

*12- حياة التسليم من فضائل القديسة  مريم*







*عاشت قديسة طاهرة في الهيكل..  ثم جاء وقت قيل لها فيه أن تخرج من الهيكل. فلم تحتج ولم تعترض، مثلما تفعل كثير من  النساء اللائي يمنعهن القانون الكنسي من دخول الكنيسة  في أوقات معينة. فيتذمرن، ويجادلن كثيرًا في احتجاج..!

• وكانت تريد أن تعيش  بلا زواج فأمروها أن تعيش في كنف رجل حسبما تقضي التقاليد  في أيامها..

• فلم تحتج وقبلت المعيشة في كنف رجل، مثلما قبلت الخروج من الهيكل...

•  كانت تحيا حياة التسليم، لا تعترض: ولا تقاوم، ولا تحتج.

بل تسلم لمشيئة  الله في هدوء، بدون جدال.

• كانت قد صممت على حياة البتولية، ولم تفكر  إطلاقًا في يوم من الأيام أن تصير أمًا. ولما أراد الله أن تكون أمًا، بحلول الروح  القدس عليها (لو1: 35) لم تجادل، بل أجابت بعبارتها الخالدة "هوذا أنا أمة  الرب**. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى).  **ليكن لي كقولك".. لذلك وهبها الله الأمومة،  واستبقى لها البتولية أيضًا، وصارت أمًا، الأمر الذي لم تفكر فيه إطلاقًا..  بالتسليم، صارت أمًا للرب.. بل أعظم الأمهات قدرًا.

• وأمرت  أن تهرب إلى مصر، فهربت.

وأمرت أن ترجع من مصر، فرجعت. وأمرت أن تنتقل موطنها من بيت لحم  وتسكن الناصرة، فانتقلت وسكنت.

كانت إنسانة هادئة، تحيا حياة التسليم، بلا  جدال. لذلك فإن القدير صنع بها عجائب... إذ نظر إلى اتضاع  أمته.*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

​*كتب قبطية*

*كتاب  السيدة العذراء مريم - البابا شنودة الثالث*

*13- حياة الاحتمال من فضائل القديسة  مريم*







*تيتمت من والديها الإثنين، وهي في  الثامنة من عمرها، وتحملت حياة اليتم. وعاشت في الهيكل  وهي طفلة، واحتملت حياة الوحدة فيها. وخرجت من الهيكل لتحيا في كنف نجار واحتملت  حياة الفقر.

ولما ولدت ابنها الوحيد، لم يكن لها موضع في البيت، فأضجعته في  مزود (لو1: 7). واحتملت ذلك أيضًا.. واحتملت المسئولية وهي صغيرة السن. واحتملت  المجد العظيم الذي أحاط بها، دون أن تتعبها أفكار العظمة.

لم يكن ممكنًا أن  تصرح بأنها ولدت وهي عذراء، فصمتت واحتملت ذلك.

احتملت  السفر الشاق إلى مصر ذهابًا وإيابًا**. (انظر المزيد  عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في  أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). **واحتملت طردهم لها  هناك من مدينة إلى أخرى، بسبب سقوط الأصنام أمام المسيح  (أش19: 1). احتملت الغربة والفقر. احتملت أن "يجوز في نفسها سيف" (لو2: 35) بسبب ما  لقاه ابنها من اضطهادات وإهانات، وأخيرًا آلام وعار الصلب...

لم تكتف  العذراء- سلبيًا بالآحتمال- بل عاشت في الفرح بالرب.

كما قالت في تسبحتها  "تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي" (لو1: 47).*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*كتب قبطية*

*كتاب  السيدة العذراء مريم - البابا شنودة الثالث*

*1- أمنا القديسة العذراء*


*لا توجد إمرأة تنبأ عنها الأنبياء  واهتم بها الكتاب، مثل مريم  العذراء.. رموز  عديدة عنها في العهد القديم. وكذلك سيرتها وتسبحتها والمعجزات: في العهد  الجديد.

ما أكثر التمجيدات  والتأملات، التي وردت عن العذراء في كتب الآباء.. وما أمجد الألقاب، التي تلقبها  بها الكنيسة مستوحاة من روح الكتاب...

*



*إنها أمنا كلنا، وسيدتنا كلنا،  وفخر جنسنا، الملكة القائمة عن يمين الملك، العذراء الدائمة البتولية، الطاهرة،  المملوءة نعمة، القديسة  مريم، الأم القادرة المعينة الرحيمة، أم النور، أم الرحمة والخلاص، الكرمة  الحقانية.

هذه التي ترفعها الكنيسة فوق مرتبة رؤساء الملائكة فنقول عنها في  تسابيحها وألحانها:

علوتِ يا مريم فوق الشاربيم، وسموت يا مريم فوق السرافيم.*
*

مريم التي تربت في الهيكل،  وعاشت حياة  الصلاة والتأمل منذ طفولتها، وكانت الإناء المقدس الذي اختاره الرب للحلول  فيه.

أجيال طويلة انتظرت ميلاد هذه العذراء، لكي يتم بها ملء الزمان (غل 4:  4)...*
*هذه التي أزالت عار حواء،  وأنقذت سمعة المرأة بعد الخطية**. (انظر المزيد عن هذا  الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في  أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). **إنها والدة الإله،  دائمة البتولية.

إنها العذراء التي أتت إلى بلادنا أثناء طفولة المسيح،  أقامت في أرضنا سنوات، قدستها خلالها، وباركتها...

وهى العذراء التي ظهرت في  الزيتون منذ أعواماً قريبة (1968)، وجذبت إليها مشاعر الجماهير، بنورها، وظهورها،  وافتقادها لنا...

وهي العذراء التي تجري معجزات في أماكن عديدة، نعيد لها  فيها، وقصص معجزاتها هذه لا تدخل تحت حصر...

إن العذراء ليست غريبة علينا،  فقد اختلطت بمشاعر الأقباط  في عمق، خرج من العقيدة إلى الخبرة الخاصة والعاطفة. ما أعظمه شرفًا لبلادنا  وكنيستنا أن تزورها السيدة العذراء في الماضي، وأن تتراءى على قبابها  منذ سنين طويلة.

لم توجد إنسانة أحبها الناس في المسيحية مثل السيدة العذراء  مريم.

في مصر، غالبية الكنائس  تحتفل بعيدها.

وفي الطقوس،  ما أكثر المدائح  والتراتيل، والتماجيد والأبصاليات والذكصولوجيات الخاصة بها، و بخاصة في شهر  كيهك. ولها عند أخوتنا  الكاثوليك شهر يسمى الشهر المريمي...

وفي أديرة  الرهبان  في مصر يوجد على اسمها: دير البراموس، ودير  السريان، ودير المحرق، أي ربع الأديرة الحالية (التسعينات من القرن  العشرون).

ويوجد دير للراهبات  على اسمها في حارة زويلة بالقاهرة. وما أكثر الأديرة والمدارس التي على اسمها في  كنائس الغرب.*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*كتب قبطية*

*كتاب  السيدة العذراء مريم - البابا شنودة الثالث*

*2- أقدم الكنائس باسم القديسة مريم*






*أقدم كنيسة  بنيت على اسم العذارء في العصر الرسولي هى كنيسة فيلبي (21  بؤونة). *
*وأقدم كنيسة بنيت على اسمها في مصر، كانت في عهد البابا  ثاؤنا البطريرك 16 (سنة274 م).

ومن أشهر كنائسها، كنيسة دير المحرق التي  دشنت في عهد البابا  ثاؤفيلس (23) في بداية القرن الخامس (6  هاتور).

وكذلك الكنائس  التي بنيت في الأماكن التي زارتها في مصر.

وبهذه المناسبة توجد لنا كنيستان في  أوروبا باسم "عذراء الزيتون". إحداهما في فرنسا والثانية في  فينا.*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*كتب قبطية*

*كتاب  السيدة العذراء مريم - البابا شنودة الثالث*

*14- الإيمان وعدم التذمر من فاضل القديسة  مريم*





*في كل ما احتملته، لم تتذمر  إطلاقًا. *
*وفي تهديد ابنها بالقتل  من هيرودس،  وفي الهروب  إلى مصر، وفي ما لاقاه من اضطهاد اليهود، لم تقل وأين البشارة بأنه يجلس على  كرسي داود  أبيه، يملك.. ولا يكون لملكه نهاية" (لو1: 31، 33)! *
*بل صبرت.  *
*وكما قالت عنها أليصابات  "آمنت بأن يتم لها ما قيل من قبل الرب" (لو1: 45).

آمنت بأنها ستلد وهى  عذراء. *
*وتحقق لها  ذلك.

آمنت بأن "القدوس المولود هو ابن الله" (لو1: 35).*
*على الرغم من ميلاده في  مزود. *
*وتحقق لها ما آمنت  به**. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى).  **عن طريق ما رأته من رؤى ومن ملائكة، ومن معجزات تمت على  يديه. *
*آمنت بكل هذا على الرغم  من كل ما تعرض له من اضطهادات...

آمنت به وهو مصلوب. *
*فرأته بعد أن قام من  الأموات.
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*كتب قبطية*

*كتاب  السيدة العذراء مريم - البابا شنودة الثالث*

*15- الصمت والصلاة والتأمل من فضائل القديسة  مريم*






*كان من تدبير الله، أن تتيتَّم وأن تعيش  في الهيكل.

وفي  الهيكل تعلمت حياة الوحدة والصمت، وأن تنشغل بالصلاة  والتأمل. وإذ فقدت محبة وحنان والديها، انشغلت بمحبة الله وحده. وهكذا عكفت على  الصلاة والتسبحة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس،  وحفظ الكثير من آياته، وحفظ المزامير. ولعل تسبحتها في بيت أليصابات  دليل واضح على ذلك. فغالبية كلماتها مأخوذة من المزامير  وآيات  الكتاب.

وصار الصمت من مميزات روحياتها. فعلى الرغم من أنها في أحداث  الميلاد: رأت أشياء عجيبة ربما تفوق سنها كفتاه صغيرة، وما أحاط بها من معجزات، ومن  أقوال الملائكة والرعاه والمجوس  ..**. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى).  **فلم تتحدث مفتخرة بأمجاد الميلاد، بل "كانت تحفظ جميع  هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها" (لو 2 : 19)

إن العذراء الصامته المتأمله،  درس لنا:

فليتنا مثلها: نتأمل كثيرا، ونتحدث قليلا .

على إني أرى،  إنه لما حان الوقت أن تتكلم، صارت مصدرًا للتقليد الكنسي، في بعض الأخبار التي  عرفها منها الرسل وكتبوا  الأناجيل، عن المعجزات والأخبار أثناء الهروب  من مصر، وعن حديث المسيح  وسط المعلمين في الهيكل  وهو صغير (لو3 :46 ،47 ).*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*كتب قبطية*

*كتاب  السيدة العذراء مريم - البابا شنودة الثالث*

*16- فضائل أخرى للقديسة مريم*





*لقد اختار الرب هذه الفتاه  الفقيرة اليتيمة لتكون أعظم إمرأه في الوجود. وكانت  تملك في فضائلها ما هو أعظم من الغنى.

من فضائلها أيضا قداستها الشخصية،  وعفتها وبتوليتها، ومعرفتها الروحية، وخدمتها للآخرين. وأمومتها  الروحية للآباء الرسل.

ويعوزنا الوقت أن نتحدث عن كل  فضائلها....
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*كتب قبطية*

*كتاب  السيدة العذراء مريم - البابا شنودة الثالث*

*17- تطويب القديسة مريم*





*ما أكثر التطويبات التي أعطيت  للعذراء.

وردت في ألحان  الكنيسة، وفي التسبحة،  في التذاكيات  والمدائح  وفي الذكصولوجيات،  في كل يوم من أيام أعيادها، وفي الأبصلمودية الكيهكية، وفي تراتيل  الكنيسة، وفي الأبصلمودية.

وتذكرها  الكنيسة في مجمع  القديسين قبل رؤساء الملائكة، وهكذا في كل تشفعاتها.  والكنيسة  في تطويب السيدة العذراء، إنما تحقق النبوة التي قالتها في تسبحتها:*
*"هوذا منذ الآن جميع  الأجيال تطوبني" (لو1 :48 )

والكنيسة  تقدم لها بخوراً، وتقدم لها السلام. وما أكثر التسابيح  التي تبدأ بعبارة "السلام لمريم" (شيري  ني ماريا) أو التسابيح التي يبدأ بعبارة "افرحي  يا مريم". *
*أو التسبحة التي يحرك  فيها داود  النبي الأوتار العشرة في قيثارته،  وفي كل وتر يذكر تطويبًا لها.

نذكرها في الأجبية ونذكرها  في القداس وفي كل كتب  الكنيسة:

نذكرها  في السنكسار، وفي الدفنار،  وفي القطمارس،  وفي الأبصلمودية،  وفي كتب المردات  والألحان.**. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى).  *
*في  صلوات الأجبية، نذكرها في القطعة  الثالثة في كل ساعة من ساعات النهار متشفعين بها . *
*ونذكرها في قانون  الإيمان، إذ نقول في مقدمته:*
*"نعظمك  يا أم النور الحقيقي ونمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة والدة  الإله.."

نذكرها في صلاة البركة، أولها وآخرها.

فنبدأ البركة  "بالصلوات والتضرعات والابتهالات التي ترفعها عنا كل حين والدة الإله القديسة  الطاهرة مريم". *
*وبعد أن نذكر أسماء  الملائكة والرسل  والأنبياء  والشهداء  وجميع القديسين، نختم بها البركة فنقول:*
*"وبركة العذراء أولاً  وأخرًا".
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*كتب قبطية*

*كتاب  السيدة العذراء مريم - البابا شنودة الثالث*

*18- أيقونة العذراء القديسة مريم*






*هناك فرق بين صور للتأمل، وأيقونة  للطقس.

• ففي الأيقونات لابد أن تظهر مع المسيح  باعتبارها والدة الإله.

• وتكون عن يمينه، إذ قيل في المزمور  "قامت الملكة عن يمينك أيها الملك" (مز 45: 9).*
*• ولأنها ملكة يكون على رأسها تاج، وكذلك  المسيح.

•  وكقديسة يكون حول رأسها هالة من نور، إذ قال الرب "أنتم نور العالم" (مت 5:  14).*
*• ولأنها السماء الثانية يوجد حولها نجوم  وملائكة وسحاب

اشفعي  فينا أيتها العذراء القديسة، ليشملنا الرب برحمته.*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*تأمل لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
*عن السيدة العذراء من قناة أغابى*

*



*


 *http://www.4shared. com/file/ 125491053/ 19c07e74/ ____.html*​ 
منقول​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

اولا : عظات قداسة  البابا شنودة عن السيدة العذراء  

للتحميل اضغط كليك يمين ثم save target as  او حفظ باسم 

سلسة عظات - القديسة العذراء.

*عظة - للبابا شنودة الثالث - فضائل  العذراء*



*عظة - للبابا شنودة الثالث - تسبحة  السيدة العذراء*



*عظة - للبابا شنودة الثالث -  القديسة العذراء مريم*



*عظة - للبابا شنودة الثالث - أشياء  تتعلق بالعذراء*



*عظة - للبابا شنودة الثالث -  العذراء بيننا وبين الكاثوليك*



*عظة صوتية لقداسة البابا تأملات فى حياة  العذراء*

 ثانيا : عظات لنيافة الانبا  بيشوى:


المقدمة 











ذكريات التجسد الالهى و عمل اللة الذى تم من خلال العذراء 










العذراء مريم و  الملاك جبرائيل 










العذراء فى مزمور  فاض قلبى 










العذراء بجوار  الصليب










طهارة العذراء  مريم 










​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

ثالثا : عظات نيافة الانبا موسى عن السيدة العذراء  :



*المسيح فى حياة العذراء*
http://www.4shared.  com/file/59076971/2c5ed7d0 /____-__.html



 رابعا : عظات للقمص تادرس سمعان  :











 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*2005*
*الجزء الثالث  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*
† †  †
*2005*
*الجزء الرابع  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*2007*
*الجزء الاول  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*الجزء الثانى  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*الجزء الثالث  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*الجزء الرابع  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*الجزء الخامس  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*الجزء السادس  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*الجزء السابع  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*+ تأملات فى حياة العذراء
http://www.youthbishopric.com/library/DownloadLibrary/Sound/al3zraa_H.H.zip


+ العذراء  مريم

http://www.youthbishopric.com/library/DownloadLibrary/Sound/al3zraa_H.H.zip*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

* عظات عن
( السيدة العذراء مريم )
لقداسه البابا شنوده  الثالت​







Download


​

**http://www.mediafire.com/?uzbyjhw2joz*​*

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

بين هيكل أورشليم وعذراء الناصرة:





__


فى وقت السحر ,حيث يرجح أن بشارة الملاك لزكريا الكاهن كانت فى خدمة بخور الصباح ,

ينطق صوت أبواق الكهنة ثلاث مرات معلنة بدء يوم جديد ,

وهو يشير الى صوت الله الذى يبعث الحياة فى الارض.


ولاشك أن صوت البوق له صدى فى نفوس  أتقياء أسرائيل إذ هو رمز الامل فى تحقيق مواعيد الله بإقامة أورشليم  سمائية مزمعة أن تحل على الارض, 

وفى نفس الوقت ينهض اللاويون الذين عليهم خدمة اليوم لمباشرة مهام وظيفتهم ,.


ويتقدم العلمانيون الذين يمثلون شعب الله لحضور تقديم الذبيحة نيتبة عن إسرائيل بأسره ,سواء فى فلسطين أو فى الشتات.


القرعة اليومية:​ 
​وعلى  اعلى نقطة فى الهيكل يقف أحد الكهنة يرقب بزوغ الفجر فجر اليوم حيث يعلن  بأشارة خاصة بدء الخدمة,بينما تموج أروقة الهيكل من أسفل بنشاط مثل خلية  النحل .


فقبل ذلك ,ربما قبل صياح الديك ,يستدعى رئيس الكهنة أولئك الذين أغتسلو بحسب الفرائض الطقسية لمباشرة وظائفهم المقدسة.

وكانت الخدمة اليومية تحتاج الى 50 كاهنآ ,يقسمون أنفسهم فرقتين ويجلون مفتشين الهيكل وأروقته على ضوء المشاعل .

وهاهم يجتمعون ثانية ذاهبين الى "قاعة الاعمدة المنحوتة" حيث اعتاد مجمع السنهدريم أن يعقد جلساته .


وهنا يتم ترتيب خدمة اليوم وتعيين خدامها بواسطة القرعة حسمآ للخلافات والمشاجرات التى تحدث نتيجة للغيرة بين الكهنة .

اما القرعة  فكانت تلقى ثلاث مرات صباحآ ,وأثنتان منها قبل فتح الهيكل ,والثالثة بعد  فتحه ,وعدا قرعة رابعة فى المساء لتحديد الكاهن المكلف بتقديم البخور .


وأول عمل يقوم به من تصيبه القرعة الاولى هو تحريك الجمر المتقد فى مذابح المحرقة ,

والجماعة التى تقع عليها القرعة الثانية تعد لتقديم الذبيحة ذاتها وتهيئ المنارة ذات السبعة ُسرج ومذبح البخور داخل القدس ,

كل هذا ينبغى أن يتم قبل بزوغ نورالنهار وقبل أن تفتح أبواب الهيكل.


وبعدما ينتهى الكهنة المختارون بالقرعة من تجهيز داخل القدس تمهيدآ لأهم 

وأقدس جزء فى خدمة اليوم الا وهو

 تقديم البخور أمام الرب ,


يجرى إلقاء القرعة للمرة الثالثة لاختيار من يكون له كرامة أصعاد البخور الذى هو رمز لصلوات الشعب المقبولة امام الله,

 وهو امتياز يناله الكاهن مرة واحدة فى حياته ليترك لرفاقه فرصة أن ينالوا ما ناله ,


ويسبقها صلاة من جانب الكهنة المجتمعين ثم تلاوة قانون العقيدة 0 "الشماع"  وهو عند اليهود مثل قانون الايمان الارثوذكسى ويتكون من الاجزاء التالية  من العهد القديم تث 6 :4 _ 9 __,11: 13 _ 21 __.,عد 15 : 37 _ 41


زكريا الكاهن فى الهيكل:

حول رئيس الكهنة التف حينئذاك جمع من الكهنة بينهم شيخ يناهز الستين من عمره وهو زكريا الكاهن لم ينل امتياز تقديم البخور رغم سنه المتقدم ,شخصيته مألوفة لدى المترددين على الهيكل إذ كان لفرقته أن تخدم مرتين فى السنة ,.

ولا يمنع الكاهن من الخدمة طالما أن صحته مازالت تساعده وكان زكريا مختلف عن سائر رفقائه من الكهنة ,انه لا يسكن مثلهم فى حى " أوفل " فى اورشليم مثل باقى الكهنة العظام ,ولامدينة اريحا القريبة حيث كان يسكن ربع تعداد الكهنة 


كان يسكن فى احدى بلدان جبال اليهودية ورغم ذلك كان يمتاز عنهم باقترانه بواحده من بنات هارون ,وهذا امتياز مضاعف فى نظر التقليد الكهنوتى القديم.


وفجأة أعلن رئيس الكهنة أن القرعة من نصيب زكريا اليوم ,


وعليه أن يختار اثنين من رفقائه لمساعدته فى الاعداد لهذه الخدمة الالهية,

 وها هو أحدهما قد تقدم ورفع الرماد المتخلف من خدمة مساء الامس وسجد وقفل راجعآ ايضآ ,

والثانى معه جمر متقد ومأخوذ من مذبح المحرقة ,وقد نثره على مذبح البخور فى اوسع دائرة ممكنة ,وسجد وقفل راجعآ أيضآ.


وفى هذا الاثناء ارتفع صوت "الارغول " داعيآ الكهنة واللاويين والشعب للاستعداد للخدمة التى تجرى امامهم والتى هى جوهر عبادة اليوم كله.


فى داخل القدس:



أما الكاهن الخديم _ زكريا_ فقد دخل  وحده الى القدس حاملآ بيده المجمرة الذهبية ووقف أمام الحجاب الذى يفصله عن  قدس الاقداس ,أمامه مذبح البخور لامعآ بالجمر المتقد ,وعن يمينه _ مائدة  خبز الوجوه وعن يساره المنارة الذهبية بسرجها السبعة المضيئة بينما وجه  الكاهن الشيخ يلمع فى رهبة منتظر علامة من الخارج تعلن له أن الوقت قد حان  لينثر البخور على المذبح .


اما الجميع كهنة وشعبآ واقفون بأيدى  مرفوعة وبشفاه ناطقة بكلمات خافته يرددون التسبيح لله على خلاصه فى القديم  متوسلين اليه لتحقيق مواعيده فى المستقبل,هذا كله تجسمه سحابة البخور  الصاعدة من المذبح الى فوق بينما العيون ترقبها فى طريقها الىعرش الله فى  السماء,.


وزكريا الكاهن واقفآ يتأمل حبات البخور  وهى تحترق ولا يبقى منها سوى رائحة زكية ,والان عليه أن ينحنى ساجدآ  ويتراجع ليمنح الحاضرين بركة الختام,

ولكن وقعت مفاجأة  لم تكن فى الحسبان,إذا بجبرائيل الملاك واقف بين المذبح وبين المنارة ,أى  على يمين المذبح وعلى يسار زكريا يخاطبه ويبشره بميلاد يوحنا وخرج زكريا  صامت لايتكلم.​ 

مضت سته أشهر على المشهد الذى تم فى الهيكل ,

وينقلنا لوقا البشير بعيدآ عنه وعن  طقوسه وممارساته وذبائحه ومرتليه وعن جلجلة أجراس ثياب  الكهنة..........بعيدآ عن ضجيج الصيارفة وباعة الحمام والمرتزقة الذين  يتناثرون حول اروقة وحوائطه ..بعيدآ عن جماعات الفريسيين والكتبة الذين  تزدحم بهم اورشليم ..


بل وبعيدآ عن ارض اليهودية كلها حيث  كانت قرعة سبط يهوذا قديمآ أن يسكن هذه البقعة من أرض الموعد ....ويذهب  الملاك جبرائيل الى شمال فلسطين الى ارض الجليل.


ارض الجليل:


خصبة بطبيعتها الجغرافية ,تتميز  بمدرجاتها وجمال مناظرها الخلابة ,مكتظة بالقرى والمدن سواء على بحر الجليل  أو فى داخل الاقليم نفسه ,غنية بالسكان الذين يشتغلون بالزراعة.


كانت أصلآ من قرعة أسباط زبولون ونفتالى  وأشير ,ولكن بعد عودة إسرائيل من سبيى بابل فى القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد  اختلطت الاسباط مع بعضها البعض ,

ولكن ارض الجليل بالذات ,لبعدها عن مركز عبادة اورشليم ,سهلت أستيطان عدد من الوثنيين واختلاطهم مع اليهود الاصلين .


لذلك يمكن القول بصفة عامة أن سكان الجليل كانوا أقل تمسكآ وحذلقة وتدقيقآ فى الشريعة ,فأعتبرهم يهود الجنوب ,أى سكان يهوذا ,أنهم سذج وجهلة ,

حتى أن لقب "جليلى " ينم على المهانة

 كما ورد فى انجيل يوحنا 

" العلك أنت أيضآ من الجليل ؟"

 ( يقصدون تحقير نيقوديموس لما كان يدافع عن السيد المسيح )


"أمن الناصرة (أحدى مدن الجليل ) يمكن أن يكون شيئ صالح ؟
 يو 7 : 52 , 1 : 46


فى بيت غذراء الناصرة:


ولكن الملاك جبرائيل ,خلافآ لكل توقعات اليهود ,قصد الجليل ومدينة الناصرة على وجه التحديد ودخل بيت غذراء فقيرة مخطوبة لرجل ,

عذراء ليست من بيت كريم غنى ,ولا من بيت  عالم متفقه فى الشريعة ,ولا من بيت مشهود له بالتقوى والقداسة ,بيت عائلة  فقيرة بلا تاريخ ولا شهادة على الاطلاق .


وبالحقيقة من قفر الجليل انفجرت لنا  أنهار الحياة الابدية ومن أحشاء العذراء صارت البشرية الموحشة تمجد الله  بروح التسبيح الجديد الذى نطقة به العذراء بعد نوالها النعمة.


سر أختيار العذراء:


مهما اجتهدنا فى السعى وراء هذا السر ,

وكيف أنها وجدت نعمه أمام الله ,

فلن نصل الى حل ,

ولكننا لا نتصور فى الوقت نفسه 

أن الله اختارها عشوائيآ لانه هذا مستحيل

 فكلمات البشارة تقول 

" سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة لو 1 : 28


ربما فتشت العذراء فى حياتها لتعرف ما الذى جعلها "ممتلئة نعمة" وأنها 

" وجدت نعمة" أمام الله حتى تستحق هذا التكريم ؟

 فلم تجد فى سلوكها وحياتها سوى تواضعها فأعلنته فى تسبيحتها وسلمته للاجيال بعدها 

" تعظم نفسى الرب وتبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى لانه نظر الى اتضاع أمته " لو 1 : 46 _ 47


ميراث تقوى :


ليس من شك أن النظرة الى المرأة فى العهد القديم ,وبالاخص فى عصر السيد المسيح كانت أقل من الرجل بكثير من التقوى والقداسة. 

فالحقيقة الكتابية تلقى على عاتقها دخول الخطية ., 

والايات التى وردت عنها فى التوراه جعلت الكتبة والربيين فرصة أن يضعوا عليها انواع من الطقوس والتطهيرات أضعاف ما وُضعوا على الرجل,


ورغم ذلك فقد أفلتت عذراء الناصرة ولم يحتفظ قلبها بشيى من ذلك ,

بل اختزن فى اعماقها كثيرآ من تسابيح العهد القديم لكثرة ترددها على المجمع اليهودى ,

فالذى يتأمل " تعظمة مريم "  يتيقن أن لسانها انفتح بالتسابيح من كلمات العهد القديم التى كانت ترددها  كميراث تقوى مسيانى حى تترجاه لحظة بلحظة الى أن تم فيها ,فاستحقت تطويب  الاجيال .


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

*امومة العذراء للبشر*




* + العذراء ام بكل ما تحمله كلمة امومة من معنى لكل البشر من كل جنس  ولون فهى ام لا تفرق بين ابناءها تحب الكل حباً فائقا مهما كانت قسوة  الابناء ...*

* + اعتادت الكنيسة ان تلقب القديسة مريم " ام جميع الاحياء " *
* و " ام الحياة الجديدة" و " حواء الثانية " ، فأن كانت حواء قد فقدت المعنى  اللائق باسمها كأم كل حى ( تك 3: 20 ) اذا خلال عصيانها جبلت على اولادها  الموت عوض الحياة وصارت " ام كل ميت " فأن ابنتها القديسة مريم قد احتلت  مركزها خلال ايمانها وطاعتها واتضاعها ، وهكذا صارت بالروح القدس ام "  الحياة " ، تقدم لابناء ادم " شجرة الحياة ليأكلو ويحيوا الى الابد*

* + هذا وقد صارت القديسة مريم خلال سر التجسد أماً لا للرأس فقط بل وللاعضاء  جسده السرى ايضا كقول القديس اغسطينوس وهكذا تقبلت امومة جامعة ( الكنيسة )*

* + لقد تقبلنا القديسة مريم حوائنا الجديدة فنقول لالهنا مع ادم : " المراة هى التى اعطيتنى ، لاكل من شجرة الحياة اى من صليب ابنها "*

* + فى امومة العذراء للمسيح نرى المسيحيون يلقبون العذراء باسم امنا كلنا .  وغير المسحيين يدعونها ستنا مريم وكلمة ستنا قد تعنى ام الام ، وقد تعنى  سيدتنا ورغم ان العذراء لم تقبل امومة احد اخر غير السيد المسيح ، الا ان  المسيح وسع دائرة امومتها حتى دعى يوحنا ابنا لها ، وتلاميذه اخوه له .*

* + هذا ويرى العلامة اوريجانوس ان كل انسان كامل يقدر ان يتسلم مع القديس  يوحنا من الابن المصلوب القديسة مريم اما له ، شارحا الكلمات : " هوذا ابنك  " كما يلى : الانسان الكامل لا يعيش فيما لنفسه وحده بل يحيا المسيح ايضا  فيه ، ومادام المسيح فيه لهذا يقال عنه لمريم : هوا ابنك المسيح*

* + وعندما تساءل السيد المسيح بعد خروجه للخدمة ... من هى امى من هم اخوتى  ثم اشارته للجالسين وها امى وها هم اخوتى ( مت 12- 46 - 50 ) لم يكن ذالك  تنكرا لاسرته بل توسيعاً لها . فلم يعد المسيح ابناً لواحدة ، ولم تعد  العذراء اماً لواحد ...... لقد شاركت كل ام العذراء فى امومته ... وشارك كل  ابن السيد المسيح فى بنوتها وبهذا وسع دائرة امومتها لتشمل البشر اجمعين  ... فالعذراء ام المسيح ... وام المسيحيين لان السيد المسيح الابن الوحيد  لابيه والابن الوحيد لامه منح هذا للقب على تلاميذه وتابعيه ومؤمنيه "  اذهبى وقولى لاخوتى ..... " ( يوم 20: 20 و 21 ) " ما فعلتموه بأحد اخوتى  الاصاغر " ( مت 25 : 40 ) وهكذا لم يدم صغر عدد العائلة المقدسة للعذراء  مريم طويلا ففى اعوام قليلة صارت العذراء اماً لنحو المائة ثم لمئات الالوف  ثم العالم كله*

* + لذا قال عنها مار افرام السريانى كانت مريم بمثابة الارض الام التى انجبت الكنيسة*

* من كتاب امومة العذراء *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

*البخور المختـــــار ، الذى لبتوليتك ، صعـــــد إلى كرسى الآب .... *
* مباركـــــة أنت يـــــامريم ، ومباركــــة ثمرتك ، أيتهـــــا العذراء ... *
* أم اللـــــــه ، فخــــــر البتوليـــــــة ...*
 


*



*



* إن سيرة القديسة الطاهــرة مريم والدة الإله ليست بالسيرة العادية البسيطة  لكل إنسان لما احتوته من أحداث عظام فريدة من نوعها ، رفعتها لتصير حديث  وفخر وتطويب الأجيال … *


* كيف قضت عذراء الدهور حياتها من أعماق إلى أعماق لا ينطق بها من قبل  البشارة بالميلاد البتولى من الروح القدس ، ثم بعد البشارة وحملها للجنين  الإلهى وبعد الميلاد وهى ملاصقة لسر التجســـد العجيب الذى خرج إلى العالم  من بين يديها وأمام عينيها ، وتمم الفداء وخلاص البشرية وهى محتفظة ومتأملة  به فى قلبها وحدها ؟!! *
* لا يوجد فى لغة البشر ما يمكن أن يصفه لأنه مذهـــل لعقول الفهماء … *
* " حينما أريد أن أتأمل فى والدة الإله .. يأتى صوت صارخ فى أذنى ..*
* لا تقترب إلى هنا .. الموضع الذى أنت واقف عليه أرض مقدسة .. " *
* ( الأنبا ساويرس الأنطاكى )*


* لقد فاضت الكتب الآبائية للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية : اللاهوتية والطقسية  والروحية فى شرح هذا التراث الإيمانى العظيم الخاص بوالدة الإله ووضعت لها  الإكرام والتمجيد اللائق بها فى تقنين لاهوتى حذق جدا دون المبالغة ودون  الإقلال من شأنها .. وجاءت كل الأوصاف والأشياء العالية لتعبر عما أحتوته  واستحقته من المجد والكرامة . *
* فإن كان شخص السيد المسيح المخلص العجيب ، الواحد مع الآب فى الجوهر هو  محور تاريخ البشرية كلها منذ خلقة آدم وحواء إلى آخر الدهور .. كانت أمه ،  هذه العذراء القديسة ، هى الشخصية البالغة الأهمية التى كانت محط رموز  وإعلانات ونبوات العهد القديم ، حيث يشير إصبع الوحى الإلهى ويحدد بدقة  بالغة إلى عـــذراء أم فريــــدة من نوعها ستصير والدة الإله : *
* " يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية ، ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ،*
* وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل " إش 7 : 14*
* فإن القديسة مريم العذراء هى الإنسانة الوحيدة التى انتظرها الله آلاف  السنين حتى وجدها المستحقة لهذا الحبل الإلهى ، لذلك يلقبها آباء الكنيسة  بـــ " عذراء الدهور " . *
* هذه العذراء المطوبة استطاعت وهى تحت الضعف البشرى أن تحمل نير شرف التجسد  الإلهى المهول ، وتقبل فى أحشائها نار اللاهوت ، فأصبحت بعظم اتضاعها  وتقواها أعلى من السموات وكل الساكنين فيها . *
* " السلام لك يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معك ، مباركة أنت فى النساء " لو 1 : 28*
* هكذا بدأ الملاك جبرائيل تحيته للقديسة مريم ودعاها إلى فرح قلبى عظيم سره فى سكنى المسيا مخلصها فى داخلها … *
* وهنا يعلق القديس أمبروسيوس قائلا : *
* " لقد اضطربت القديسة مريم وذهلت عند سماعها لهذه العبارة الجديدة للبركة  التى لم تقرأ من قبل فى أى مكان ولم يسمعها أحد .. فقد انفردت العذراء مريم  بدعوتها :*
* * الممتلئة نعمة * إذ وحدها نالت النعمة التى لم يقتنيها أحد آخر غيرها ، إذ امتلأت بواهب النعمة .. الكلمة السمائى " . *
* + ويقول القديس مار إفرام السريانى : *
* " حملت مريم النار فى يديها ، واحتضنت اللهيب بين ذراعيها ، *
* أعطت للهيب صدرها كى يرضع ، وقدمت لذاك الذى يقوت الجميع لبنا .. *
* من يستطيع أن يخبر عنها ؟!! *
* وكان سؤال القديسة مريم الوحيد للملاك : *
* " كيف يكون لى هذا وأنا لا أعرف رجلا ؟" لو 1 : 34*
* هو الطيب المحبوب المسكوب لدى الآب السماوى ، الذى عبق المسكونة كلها بأريج  العطر الفاخر الذى للبتولية المتأججة فى أماقها لكمال كل قداسة وبر ، الذى  صار ميراثا وقوة للأجيال فيما بعد ..*
* فأعلن لها وحدها عن كيفية حدوث هذا السر الإلهى العالى : *
* " الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك " لو 1 : 34 *
* وفى الحال استوعبته القديسة البتول ، وحينما وافقت وقبلت أن يحل فيها سر فرح الأجيال ، أعلنت بسمو اتضاعها الفائق : *
* " هوذا أناآمة الرب .. ليكن لى كقولك " لو 1 : 38*
* هذا الميلاد البتولى الذى حدث مرة ولن يتكرر ، إنما هو برهان على إيماننا  فى شخص السيد المسيح أنه ليس من العالم ، وأنه ابن الله ، وهذا يمثل عنصرا  أساسيا فى قانون إيماننا المسيحى الذى أكده آباء الكنيسة منذ وقت مبكر فى  كتاباتهم ودفاعهم عن هذا الميلاد البتولى .. *
* كما شهدت أليصابات لهذا الميلاد البتولى قائلة : *
* " مباركة أنت فى النساء ومباركة هى ثمرة بطنك " لو 1 : 42 *
* فانطلق لسان العذراء مريم العذب برزانة فائقة وفى كلمات قليلة مفعمة بقمة الفهم والوعى الروحى المتقد ينشد التعظيم للإله : *
* " تعظم نفسى الرب وتبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى … " لو 1 : 48 - 49 *

* " أى لسان جسدى يستطيع أن*
* يتأملك أيتها العــذراء *
* القديسة والدة الإلـــه … *
* لأنك صرت عرشا ملوكيا*
* للمحمول على الشاروبيم " *

* هكذا صيرتها النعمة الإلهية قدس أقداس حقيقى يسكنه الله ، سماء ثانية ، أما  للحياة والنور والواحد القدوس .. كما يصفها التقليد الكنسى وتذكرها  التسبحة اليومية . *

* " العذراء مريم هى فخر ومجد العذارى ، وفرح وتهليل الأمهات ، السند الأمين لكل المؤمنين ، ملجأ الأبرار والصديقين "*
* + + +*

*  من كتاب : العذراء مريم وتاريخ أجيال العذارى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

*



*

* لماذا تحتفل كنيستنا القبطية بتذكار نياحة السيدة العذراء*
* فى 21 من شهر طوبة المبارك من كل عام ؟*

* من المعروف أن نياحة القديسة الطاهرة مريم فى 21 طوبة حيث كانت قد بلغت من السن 58 سنة و 8 شهور و 16 يوم.*

* فبعد صعود السيد المسيح بأقل من 15 سنة أرسل الى أمة ملاكا “يحمل اليها خبر  انتقالها، ففرحت كثيرا” وطلبت أن يجتمع اليها الرسل. فأمر السيد المسيح أن  يجتمع الرسل من كل أنحاء العالم حيث كانوا متفرقين يكرزون بالأنجيل وأن  يذهبوا الى الجثمانية حيث كانت العذراء موجودة.*
* وبمعجزة إلهية "وٌجدوا جميعا" فى لحظة أمام السيدة العذراء فيما عدا توما ال**** الذى كان يكرز فى الهند.*

* وكان عدم حضوره الى الجثمانية لحكمة إلهية. فرحت العذراء بحضور الرسل و قالت لهم: أنة قد حان زمان إنتقالها من هذا العالم.*

* وبعدما عزَتهم وودَعتهم حضر إليها إبنها وسيدها يسوع المسيح مع حشد من الملائكة*
* القديسين فأسلمت روحها الطاهرة بين يدية المقدستين يوم 21 طوبة ورفعها الرسل*
* ووضعوها فى التابوت و هم يرتلون و الملائكة أيضا غير المنظورين يرتلون معهم*
* ودفنوها فى القبر.*

* ولمدة ثلاثة أيام ظل الملائكة يرتلون حولها. لم تنقطع أصوات تسابيحهم وهبوب رائحة*
* بخور ذكية كانت تعَطر المكان حتى أن التلاميذ لم يتركوا المكان إلا بعد إنقطاع صوت*
* التسابيح ورائحة البخور أيضا.*

* وكانت مشيئة الرب أن يرفع الجسد الطاهر الى السماء محمولاً بواسطة الملائكة.*

* وقد أخفى عن أعين الآباء الرسل هذا الأمر ماعدا القديس توما ال**** الذى كان يبشَر فى الهند ولم يكن حاضراً وقت نياحة العذراء.*

* كان القديس توما فى الهند، وكما قلنا لحكمة إلهية – لم يحضر إنتقال السيدة العذراء*
* من أرضنا الفانية – ولكن سحابة حملتة لملاقاة جسد القديسة مريم فى الهواء. وسمع*
* أحد الملائكة يقول له "تقدم و تبَارك من جسد كليٍة الطهر، ففعل كما أمرة الملاك".*

* ثم أرتفع الجسد الى السماء ثم أعادتة السحابة الى الهند ليكمل خدمتة وكرازتة هناك.*

* فكَــر القديس توما أن يذهب الى أورشليم لمقابلة باقى الرسل. فوصلها مع نهاية شهر*
* أبيب – فأعلمه الرسل بنياحة السيدة العذراء. فطلب منهم أن يرى بنفسه الجسد قائلا:*
* "إنه توما الذى لم يؤمن بقيامة السيد المسيح إلا بعد أن وضع يدية فى آثار*
* المسامير". فلَما رجعوا معه وكشفوا التابوت لم يجدوا إلا الأكفان فحزنوا جدا،*
* ظانين أن اليهود قد جائوا وسرقوه، فطمأنهم توما وقال لهم: "بل رأيت جسد العذراء*
* الطاهرة محمولاً بين أيدى الملائكة".*

* فعرفوا منه أن ما رآه القديس توما الرسول يوافق نهاية اليوم الثالث الذى إنقطعت فيه*
* التسابيح ورائحة البخور. فقرروا جميعا أن يصوموا من أول مسرى وأستمر الصيام  لمدة أسبوعين. وهو الصوم المعروف بصوم العذراء. رافعين الصلاة والطلبات  للرب يسوع أن يمنحهم بركة مشاهدة هذا الصعود لجسدها إلى السماء.*

* فحقق الرب طلبتهم فى هذا اليوم المبارك 16 مسرى، وأعلنهم أن الجسد محفوظ تحت شجرة الحياة فى الفردوس.*

* لأن الجسد الذى حمل الله الكلمة تسعة أشهر وأخذ جسده أى ناسوته من جسدها لا  يجب أن يبقى فى التراب ويتحلل ويكون عرضة للفساد ومرعى للدود والحشرات.  ولازال تكريم السيد المسيح لأمه يبدو فى قبول شفاعتها لأنه قال "إنَى أكَرم  الذين يكرموننى".*

* ولقد ظهر من القبر الذى كانت قد وضعت فيه عجائب كثيرة ذاع خبرها، مما أذهل  اليهود الذين إجتمعوا وقرروا حرق الجسد الطاهر. فلما فتحوا القبر لم يجدوا  فيه إلا بخوراً عطراً يتصاعد منه، فآمن جمع غفير منهم وأنصرف مشايخهم  خائبين.*


* بركة سيدتنا العذراء مريم القديسة كل حين تكون معنا*
* آميــــــ+ـــــــن.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

*حنان وحزن*
*



*
* على الرغم من المشاعر الإنسانيّة الّتي يعبّر عنها نمط أيقونات الأمومة، لا  يمكننا تجاهل علامات الحزن البادية على وجه العذراء وتعابير الخوف في وجه  الطفل. وإذا نظرنا إلى أيقونات دفن المسيح، نجد العذراء تعانق ابنها الميّت  بالطريقة نفسها. فالآلام هي الطابع السائد للحنان. لذلك يمكننا افتراض  وجود علاقة بين نمط الأمّ الحنون وأيقونات الألم. وتظهر هذه العلاقة في  نبوءة سمعان: "وأنتِ سينفذ سيف في نفسكِ لتنكشف الأفكار عن قلوب كثيرة"  (لوقا 2: 35).*

* يعتمد افتراض العلاقة بين الحنان والحزن في أيقونات هذا النمط على أسس  راسخة. ففي الطرف الآخر من أيقونة الأمّ الحنون المعروفة باسم فلاديمير،  الّتي يُنسب تصويرها إلى أندريه روبليف، نجد رسمًا يرمز إلى صلب المسيح.  هيكل أحمر وضِعَ عليه كتاب مغلق وقفت فوقه حمامة هي رمز للروح القدس. على  يمين الكتاب إكليل شوك وعلى يساره أربعة مسامير. وينتصب خلف الهيكل صليب  فارغ، وضِعَت حربة على يساره وعصا تعلوها إسفنجة على يمينه. وكُتِبَت حوله  عبارة: IC XC - NI KA الّتي نجدها عادة على قربانة الإفخارستيّا ومعناها:  "يسوع المسيح المنتصر".*

* تظهر أيضًا العلاقة بين الحنان والآلام في أيقونة واسعة الشهرة بشرقنا، وهي  أيقونة المعونة الدائمة. فنمط هذه الأيقونة هو نمط الأمّ الحنون. يبدو  فيها الطفل يسوع في حالة ذعر، فنرى صندله في صدد السقوط، وهو ينظر إلى  الوراء نحو الأعلى خائفًا. ومن فوق، يطير ملاكان، واحد على يمين المشاهد  يحمل صليبًا وآخر على اليسار يمسك بحربة وبعصا تعلوها إسفنجة. إنّ هذه  الأيقونة إثبات واضح للعلاقة بين الأمّ الحنون والآلام. وقد غالى بعضهم في  شرحها وقالوا إنّ المسيح، بما أنّه إله، كان يعرف منذ طفولته بأيّة ميتة  بشعة سيموت. وقد مثّل الرسّام هذه المعرفة بالملاكين. ولمّا كان طفلاً، كان  يرتعد لفكرة آلامه المقبلة فيلجأ إلى أمّه ويجد في حضنها ما ينشده من  طمأنينة وأمان. في هذا الشرح العاطفيّ الجميل مبالغة لاتتوافق مع الإيمان  بالتجسّد الحقيقيّ للكلمة. وكأنّ يسوع لم يعش كسائر الأطفال، ولم يعانِ في  كلّ يوم صراعًا مع المجهول مثل أيّ شخص. فتبدو عمليّة الصلب مبرمجة مسبقًا،  وتزول مسؤوليّة البشر فيها، وبالتالي تكون حياتنا سلسلة أقدار محتومة  لاحول لنا فيها ولاقوّة.*

* لقد كتب كثيرون في القرون الأولى أناجيل غالت في تعظيم طفولة يسوع على هذا  النحو، ونسبت إليه أعمالاً معجزيّة منذ حداثة سنّه، لكنّ الكنيسة رفضت هذه  الكتب واعتبرتها منحولة. لهذا لا نقبل الشرح الوارد أعلاه ونعتقد أنّ  أيقونة المعونة الدّائمة تبيّن على طريقتها صلة الحنان بالألم في نمط الأمّ  الحنون. لعلّ شرح الأرشمندريت أنطون هبّي لهذه الأيقونة هو أدقّ ما قرأناه  إلى الآن وأفضله. فهو يشير إلى أنّ الفنّان "رغب أن يجمع فيها (الأيقونة)  عظائم أسرار ابن الّله لنشل البشريّة الخاطئة من وهدة الفساد والهلاك، فرسم  المخلّص محمولاً على ذراع أمّه البتول الأيسر ... ومثّل في أعلى الصورة عن  يمين رأس العذراء ويساره ملاكين يحملان آلات الصلب والآلام، دلالة على  افتدائه جنس الآنام ... وبدلاً من أن يرنو يسوع إلى أمّه، قد نظر إلى  الصليب وهاله مشهد الآلام المبرحة، فشدّ بكلتا يديه على يد أمّه اليمنى،  ولفرط ذعره وارتجافه سقط حذاؤه من رجله اليسرى ... وبدا الحزن العميق على  محيّا البتول لفرط حزن ابنها الإلهيّ، فهي شريكة المخلّص الحبيب في أفراحه  وأتراحه ".*

* الصفات المميّزة*

* تصوّر أيقونة الأمّ الحنون امرأة تحمل ابنها غالبًا على ذراعها اليسرى  وتضمّه بحنان إلى صدرها. تحني رأسها بعض الشيء وتلامس خدّه بخدّها. أمّا  هو، فيعانقها بحرارة وحبّ، وينظر إليها بشغف. تحيط يده بعنقها وتتمسّك يده  الأخرى بثوبها. ولا يعبّر وجه العذراء الناعم النبيل عن أيّ فرح، بل إنّها  تنظر بعينين حزينتين إلى المشاهد أو إلى ابنها. إنّ هذه النظرة تختلف عن  نظرات أمّ فخورة بابنها الفريد. فهي تقودنا إلى سرّ حياة أمضت عمرها في  تأمّلها. إنّها نظرة إيمان. فالعذراء حملت الّله في قلبها قبل أن تحمله في  أحشائها.*

* ترتفع يد العذراء اليمنى بلطف وكأنّها تريد سند ابنها خشية أن يسقط. وفي  الآن نفسه تدعونا بهذه الحركة إلى مشاهدة ولدها إله الرأفة والحنان. ويلبس  الطفل في غالب الأيقونات ثوبًا ذهبيًّا مضيئًا. فهو "نور من نور، إله حق من  إله حق". أمّا عيناه، فلا يرتسم عليهما الحزن بل الخوف والقلق. إنّها  العلاقة الإنسانيّة في أسمى معانيها. الطفل يلجأ إلى أمّه قلقًا، والأم  تعطف على صبيّها، تحزن لقلقه وتمنحه الطمأنينة والهدوء.*

* الطفولة البشريّة للكلمة*

* نجمع في هذا النمط ما تعوّد النقّاد الفنّيّون أن يقسموه إلى اثنين. نمط  الأمّ المرضعة ونمط الطفل الّلعوب. ففي كلا النمطين، يظهر الفنّان طفولة  يسوع الّتي لا تختلف البتّة عن طفولة أيّ كائن بشريّ، ليبيّن أنّ التجسّد  كان حقيقيًّا، وأنّ يسوع اختبر في نعومة أظافره ما اختبرناه نحن جميعًا في  طفولتنا.*

* يقول إفدوكيموف في كتابه فنّ الأيقونة، إنّ الفنّ البيزنطيّ يتحاشى إظهار  البعد البشريّ للكلمة المتجسّد لتتمكّن هويّته الإلهيّة من الظهور. لكنّا  نظنّ أنّ هذا الكلام مبالغ فيه. فالكاتب ينقض في قوله هذا بعض اللوحات  الفنّيّة الغربيّة الّتي تصوّر الطفل يسوع عاريًا، أو لاتعبّر من تصويرها  له عن أيّ معنى لاهوتيّ أو روحانيّ. وقد خفي على كاتبنا أنّ الإقلال من شأن  الطبيعة البشريّة ليسوع المسيح هرطقة أدانتها المجامع المسكونيّة، وأنّ  الأيقونات الّتي سنأتي على ذكرها لازالت تنال إكرام الكنائس الأرثوذكسيّة.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

*المواضع التي ذكرت فيها السيدة العذراء مريم في الكتاب المقدس
في العهد القديم






ذكر عنها نبوات كثيرة نذكر منها:
العليقة                       (خر 3)

تابوت العهد                 (خر 37)

قسط المن                  (خر 16)

عصا هرون                   (عد 17)

المجمرة الذهب            (خر 30)

المنارة الذهب              (عد 8)

السلم الذي رآه يعقوب  (تك 28)

الباب المغلق               (خر 44)



أيضاً تكلم عنها إشعياء النبي (اش 7):



"ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل"

(اشعياء 7: 14)

وتكلم عنها إرميا النبي (إر 31)

سليمان الحكيم        (أم 31) .......(1)



وأيضاً في العهد الجديد

"هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا"

(متى 1: 23)



"وفي الشهر السادس أرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله الى مدينة من الجليل اسمها  ناصرة. الى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف. واسم العذراء مريم"

(متى 1: 26 ، 27)



"ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس"

(غلاطية 4: 4)





"اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا. لما كانت مريم أمه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس"

(متى 1: 18)



"وأتوا الى البيت ورأوا الصبي مع مريم أمه. فخروا وسجدوا له. ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا ذهبا ولبانا ومرّا"

(متى 2: 11)



 "وفيما هو يكلم الجموع اذا أمه واخوته قد وقفوا خارجا طالبين ان يكلموه"

(متى 12: 46)

"أليس هذا ابن النجار. أليست أمه تدعى مريم واخوته يعقوب ويوسي وسمعان ويهوذا"

(متى 13: 55)



 "وباركهما سمعان وقال لمريم أمه ها ان هذا قد وضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين في اسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم"

(لوقا 2: 34)

"فلما ابصراه اندهشا. وقالت له أمه يا بنيّ لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا. هوذا ابوك وأنا كنا نطلبك معذبين"

(لوقا 2: 48)





"ثم نزل معهما وجاء الى الناصرة وكان خاضعا لهما. وكانت أمه تحفظ جميع هذه الأمور في قلبها"

(لوقا 2: 51)





"وجاء اليه أمه واخوته. ولم يقدروا ان يصلوا اليه لسبب الجمع"

(لوقا 8: 19)





"قالت أمه للخدام مهما قال لكم فافعلوه"

(يوحنا 2: 5)



"وكانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع أمه واخت أمه مريم زوجة كلوبا ومريم المجدلية "

(يوحنا 19: 25)

"فلما رأى يسوع أمه والتلميذ الذي كان يحبه واقفا قال لأمه يا امرأة هوذا ابنك "

(يوحنا 19: 26)



"وبعدما انصرفوا اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف في حلم قائلا قم وخذ الصبي  وأمه واهرب الى مصر وكن هناك حتى اقول لك. لان هيرودس مزمع ان يطلب الصبي  ليهلكه "

(متى 2: 13)



"فقام واخذ الصبي وأمه ليلا وانصرف الى مصر"

(متى 2: 14)





"قائلا. قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واذهب الى ارض اسرائيل. لانه قد مات الذين كانوا يطلبون نفس الصبي"

(متى 2: 20)





"فقام واخذ الصبي وأمه وجاء الى ارض اسرائيل"

(متى 2: 21)





"فجاءت حينئذ اخوته وأمه ووقفوا خارجاً وارسلوا إليه يدعونه"

(مرقس 3: 31)

"وكان يوسف وأمه يتعجبان مما قيل فيه"

(لوقا 2: 33)





"وبعدما اكملوا الايام بقي عند رجوعهما الصبي يسوع في اورشليم ويوسف وأمه لم يعلما"

(لوقا 2: 43)





"وبعد هذا انحدر الى كفرناحوم هو وأمه واخوته وتلاميذه واقاموا هناك اياما ليست كثيرة"

(يوحنا 2: 12)





"وقالوا أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بابيه وأمه. فكيف يقول هذا اني نزلت من السماء "

(يوحنا 6: 42)





"فقالت مريم هوذا انا أمة الرب. ليكن لي كقولك. فمضى من عندها الملاك"

(لوقا 1: 38)





"فقامت مريم في تلك الايام وذهبت بسرعة الى الجبال الى مدينة يهوذا"

(لوقا 1: 39)



"فلما سمعت اليصابات سلام مريم ارتكض الجنين في بطنها. وامتلأت اليصابات من الروح القدس"

(لوقا 1: 41)



"فقالت مريم تعظم نفسي الرب"

(لوقا 1: 46)





"فمكثت مريم عندها نحو ثلاثة اشهر ثم رجعت الى بيتها"

(لوقا 1: 56)



"ليكتتب مع مريم امرأته المخطوبة وهي حبلى"

(لوقا 2: 5)





"فجاءوا مسرعين ووجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل مضجعا في المذود"

(لوقا 2: 16)



"واما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها"

(لوقا 2: 19)





"وباركهما سمعان وقال لمريم أمه ها ان هذا قد وضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين في اسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم"

(لوقا 2: 34)



"هؤلاء كلهم كانوا يواظبون بنفس واحدة على الصلاة والطلبة مع النساء ومريم ام يسوع ومع اخوته"

(اعمال 1: 14)
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

*ميمر إصعاد جسد العذراء مريم*
*  للقديس كيرلس السكندري 16 مسرى*
*



*

* أيها الأخوة الأحباء أعيروني أذاناً صاغية وقلوباً واعية كي أقص  عليكم أنا الحقير كيرلس بطريرك الاسكندرية ما وجدته مكتوباً بأيدي سادتنا  الآباء الرسل الأطهار معززاً بشهادة القديس يوحنا البتول حبيب ربنا يسوع  المسيح بخصوص صعود جسد السيدة العذراء فى مثل هذا اليوم الذى هو السادس من  شهر مسرى ووجوده تحت شجرة الحياة التى بسطت أغصانها عليه بأمر الثالوث  الأقدس الإله الواحد الذى ينبغي له السجود والعظمة إلى دهر الداهرين وتفصيل  ذلك :*



* أنه لما كان بعد نياح السيدة العذراء فى اليوم الحادي والعشرين من شهر طوبة  حيث أنتشرت رائحة زكية لم يشتم مثلها من قبل وصوت من السماء يقول طوباك  أيتها الممتلئة نعمة الرب معك وبعد أن دفنت داخل جثسيماني بحقل يهوشافاط  بإرشاد الروح القدس، وبواسطة الرسل الأطهار الذين إستمروا يقدمون الصلوات  من حين لآخر أمام قبرها الطاهر حتى السادس عشر من شهر مسرى فأشرق عليهم نور  سمائي فى الوقت الذى كانوا فيه يسبحون ويرتلون أمام باب المغارة الموضوع   فيها جسدها الطاهر وسمعوا أصوات تهليل وتسابيح روحانية ونغمات ملائكية ولم  يعلموا سر ذلك؛ فإن الإله له المجد أراد أن يرفع جسد والدته على أجنحة  ملائكته النورانية فأرسل طغمة منهم لإتمام ذلك حسب مشيئته، وكان توما أحد  الرسل ببلاد الهند ولم يحضر اليوم الذى تنيحت فيه السيدة العذراء لسر لا  يعلمه أحد ما ولما كان هذا التلميذ لا يؤمن ما لم يره؛ أراد الله أن يظهر  له هذا السر العظيم فأرسل سحابة نورانية وأمره بواسطه الروح القدس أن  يعلوها قاصداً موضع جثسيماني بحقل يهوشافاط حيث هناك أخوته الرسل وبينما هو  على السحابة إذ رآى طغمة الملائكة تحمل جسد السيدة العذراء؛ فإستفسر عن  حقيقة الحال فقيل له أن هذا هو جسد السيدة العذراء مرتمريم التى تنيحت  وأمرنا السيد أن نحمله ونصعد به إلى فردوس النعيم ففرح كثيراً وسجد لها  وقبل جسدها وطوبها، ثم أنزلته السحابة عند الرسل فسلم على أخوته وقالوا له :*
* ما الذى أخرك عن الحضور يوم نياحة العذراء لترى العجائب التى ظهرت على يديها، حقاً لقد فاتك أمر عظيم جداً.*
* فأجابهم : إن الروح القدس أعلمني بكل شيء فى حينه وأني كنت مشتغلاً وقتها  فى عماد أكلوديا ابنه ملك الهند وها قد أتيت الآن وليَّ رغبة شديدة فى أن  أنظر جسد سيدتي(يقصد بذلك ألا يخبرهم بحقيقة ما رآه مباشرة بل أراد تمهيد  الطريق أولاً حتى لا يزعج أخوته) فأجابوه قائلين : أنه داخل المغارة ويصعب  علينا رفع الحجر عن باب القبر لجسامته، فقال : أنا لا أصدق جميع ما تقولونه  إن لم آره بعيني، فأجابوه : ألم تزل فى شكوك حتى الآن، ونسيت ما فعلته يوم  قيامة المخلص، فقال : أنا هو توما الذى لا يصدق إلا إذا رآى، فقاموا معه  ودحرجوا الحجر عن باب القبر بعد عناء شديد، ثم دخلوا إلى داخل فلم يجدوا  جسد العذراء ....*

* فوقفوا باهتين متحيرين وهم يقولون ما الذي حدث؟! فوقف توما بينهم وهم حيارى  وقال لهم لا تحزنوا يا أخوتي لأني رآيت اليوم جسد سيدتي العذراء محمولاً  على أجنحة الملائكة وقت أن كنت آتياً على السحابة فطلبت إليهم أن يخبروني  فأجابوني أن هذا جسد السيدة العذراء نحمله إلى الفردوس بأمر السيد المسيح  فقبلته وتباركت منه وطوبته فتعجبوا جداً لأجل ذلك ومجدوا الله .....*
* أيتها الخدر الملوكي إن الروح القدس حل عليك وقوة العليَّ ظللتط لأن  المولود منك حقاً هو كلمة الله وابن الآب الذى لا إبتداء له ولا نهاية، قد  أتى وخلصنا من خطايانا، أنت أصل ذرية داود التى ولدت لنا مخلصنا يسوع  المسيح وحيد الأب قبل كل الدهور، أنت القبة المدعوة قدس الأقداس والتابوت  المصفح بالذهب من كل جانب، وألواح العهد المكتوبة بأصبع الله، والقسط الذهب  والمن مخفى فيه مثال ابن الله الذى أتى وحل فيه وتجسد بوحدانية غير  مفترقة؛ دعيتي أم الله الملك الحقيقي ومن بعد الميلاد بقيتي عذراء كما قال  حزقيال النبي.*
* يا مريم ممجد هو عمانوئيل الذى ولدتيه من أجل هذا حفظك بغير فساد، تشبهتي  بالسلم الذى رآه يعقوب مرتفعاً إلى علو السماء، السلام لك أيتها المنارة  النقية التى حملت مصباح اللاهوت، إفرحي يا رجاء خلاص المسكونة كلها لأنه من  أجل طهارتك صرنا أحراراً من لعنة حواء ومن أجلك صرناً مسكناً للروح القدس  هذا الذى حل عليك وطهرك، من أجل هذا نحن نعيد عيداً روحانياً صارخين مع  الملك داود المرتل قائلين:*
* قم يارب إلى راحتك أنت وتابوت موضع قدسك الذى إخترته الذى هو أنت يا مريم  العذراء، السلام لك أيتها المائدة الروحانية التى منها أخذ خبز الحياة لكل  أحد، السلام لك يا فخرنا ورجاءنا وثباتنا بظهور إلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح  منك، نعظمك بإستحقاق مع أليصابات نسيبتك قائلين : "مباركة أنت فى النساء  ومباركة هى ثمرة بطنك" السلام لفخر جنسنا التى ولدت لنا عمانوئيل نسألك  أذكرينا أيتها الشفيعة الأمينة عند ابنك الحبيب ربنا يسوع المسيح ليغفر لنا  خطايانا ويسامحنا على هفواتنا ويثبتنا على الإيمان المستقيم إلى النفس  الآخير الذى له المجد الدائم إلى الأبد أمين.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

*ظهور العذراء للقديس يحنس كاما*

*



*

* وحدث أنه لما كان فى ليلة الأحد المقدسة قائماً يصلى دخلت إليه أم  الله القديسة العذراء فى مجد عظيم لا ينطق به وبصحبتها جماعة من الملائكة  فسقط القديس على وجهه من الخوف فأقامته أم النور وقالت له :*



* " السلام لك يا أبو يحنس حبيب إبنى يسوع المسيح تقو وأثبت لتصير إنساناً  شديداً له صبر عظيم محارباً ضد الأرواح الشريرة التى تناضل ضدك . هوذا أكون  معك حتى تغلبهم جميعاً وتكمل إرادة الرب، وهوذا أثبت عهدى معك واحفظ رحمتى  لك ، لأنى سأسكن هذا الموضع معك لأنى أحببته ، وليكن لك شركة مقدسة وليصر  لك بنون كثيرون ويدعى اسمك عليهم وتبنى كنيسة فى شركتك ( أى ديرك ) ويدعى  اسمى عليها وبركة ابنى وسلامه وحفظه تحل فى شركتك والملائكة تحوط بديرك  ويحافظون على أولادك حتى لا ينقب أحد المفسدين أسوار مسكنك إلى الأبد ،  وإذا سار بنوك فى طرقك وصنعوا أوامرك وحفظوا وصاياك ونواميسك ، وأحبوا  بعضهم البعض بالمحبة وبقوا فى الطهارة والبر أسكن معهم إلى الأبد وأبارك  خدمتهم وعمل يديهم ويرثون الحياة الأبدية معك فى ملكوت السموات ثم أعطته  ثلاثة دنانير ذهب عليها علامة الصليب وقالت له " خذ هذه وضعها فى كيس  الدياكونية (أى خدمة الدير) وبركة إبنى ستكون فيها إلى الأبد " ولما قالت  هذه الأمور له أعطته السلام وملأته بالقوة ثم اختفت عنه بمجد عظيم.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

*مع متياس الرسول، العذراء حلة الحديد، شفاعة العذراء، خلاص متياس الرسول وحل الحديد :






بعد حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ الأطهار تفرقوا إلى جميع أقطار  الأرض يكرزون ببشارة الملكوت، وقد ذهب متياس الرسول إلى مدينة تدعى برطس  بجوار غلاطية، وكان أهلها يعبدون الأصنام؛ فإبتدأ يبشر بالمسيح فى هذه  المدينة ويصنع العجائب فآمن كثيرون مما سمعوه ورآوه، وصاروا يكسرون  الأصنام؛ ولكن عدو الخير اذى يقاوم سبل الله المستقيمة دائماً أهاج سخط  الوثنيين على متياس وسعوا لدى الوالي قائلين (مشتكيين) :



 أنه شخص لا يحترم آلهة المدينة ولا قوانينها، فغضب الوالي وأمر بالقبض على  الرسول ووضعه فى السجن وكذا سجن معه أيضاً كثيرين من الذين عَمدهم؛ فصلى  متياس الرسول فى أعماق السجن إلى الله أن ينقذه من الأغلال فسمعت السيدة  العذراء فى أورشليم أن متياس فى ضيق شديد؛ فصلت العذراء مريم وطلبت من  إبنها أن يرشدها إلى مكان متياس؛ فأرشدها الروح القدس إلى مدينة برطس وهناك  قابلت العذراء مريم إمرآه عجوز كانت قد آمنت على يد متياس الرسول فسألتها  عن مكانه فأرشدتها إلى السجن فلما وصلت إلى السجن ورآت أنه مقفول بسلاسل من  الحديد صلت السيدة العذراء مريم إلى الله أن ينحل الحديد ويذوب ويصير  كالماء فسمع الله صلاتها، وذاب الحديد الموجود فى الأبواب والأقفال وذاب  أيضاً كل الحديد فى المدينة، وحينئذ خرج المسجونيين بفرح من السجن فذهب  السجانون إلى الوالي وأخبروه بما حدث فإضطرب ولم يصدق وأمر بإحضار سياف  لقطع رؤوس المسجونيين الهاربين ولما حضر السياف قال له إن كل الحديد  والنحاس قد ذاب وليس لدينا سيوف ولا آلات عذاب وحتى آلهتنا ذابت اليوم  وفيما هم على هذه الحال حضر كثيرون من أهل المدينة مشتكين مما جرى  ...  أحدهم يشكو من ذوبان حديد أوتاد دابته وآخر يشكو من ذوبان حديد محراثه أو  نورجه، وآخر يشكو من ذوبان حديد أقفال منزله، وإضطربت المدينة كلها فسأل  الوالي عن السبب فقالوا له قد حضرت لمدينتا سيدة غريبة وعجيبة تبحث عن  متياس الرسول المسجون فلما أوقفناها أمام أبواب السجن المغلقة بالأقفال صلت  صلاة لم نفهمها ورآينا بعدها أبواب السجن والأقفال قد ذابت وخرج جميع  المسجونيين وجرى هذا الحادث العجيب فى المدينة كلها، فأرسل الوالي فى طلبها  ولما حضرت عنده سألها قائلاً: إخبريني من الذى حل الحديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أجابت  البتول: إلهنا الحقيقي يسوع المسيح هو الذى جعلني أحل الحديد.

وكان للوالي ابن مجنون به  شيطان فأمر بإحضاره أمام السيدة الطاهرة فلما  رآها من بعيد صرخ قائلاً: هذه هى أم الله الواحد، فقالت له العذراء أخرج  منه يا شيطان فخرج للحال وجلس يتكلم بعقل، ففرح الوالي جداً وآمن بالمسيح  وهكذا أهل المدينة جميعاً؛ حينئذ سألوها أن ترجع لهم قوة الحديد ثانية فصلت  إلى إبنها الحبيب فرجع الحديد فرجع الحديد جامداً كما كان، فطلب أهل  المدينة جميعاً العماد فى الحال فعمدهم متياس؛ وحينئذ حطم الوالي كل  الأصنام وأمر ببناء كنيسة عظيمة على إسم والده الإله أما السيدة العذراء  فكرمها أهل المدينة جداً وطلبوا أن تشفع فيهم فى كل وقت.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

*كيف تقرأ الأيقونة*
* أيقونة السيدة العذراء وهي تحمل الطفل يسوع المسيح *

*



*
* :-تحمل السيدة العذراء الطفل يسوع على يدها وممسكا باحدى يديه برسالة إما  مطوية أو مفتوحة وأحيانا يحمل عليها ما يشبه الكره وباليد الأخرى يشير لنا  بأصبعه بطريقة خاصة .. وينتعل في قدميه بصندل أحد فردتيه مفكوكا ومعلق  بقدمه كاد أن يسقط والأخر مربوطا بقدمه الأخرى ونجد في أعلى الأيقونة على  اليمين واليسار ملاكين ممسكين بأشياء في أيديهم.*
* هذه هي أيقونة التجسد سوف نوضح الصورة بدقة :-*
* العذراء وهي تحمل الطفل يسوع نجدها لا تلتفت إليه وإنما تنظر إلى بعيد إلى  مستفبل الأيام وإلى العذابات التي سيراها ابنها الوحيد الذي سيقدم نفسه  فديه عن كثيرين . لذلك يرتسم على وجهها صورة آلام ابنها المستقبليه وحزنها  يبدو واضحا على وجهها لان هذا الابن سيصلب من أجل خلاص البشر ولكنهم غافلون  عن أمر وأهمية هذا الخلاص.*
* ملابس العذراء :*
* نجد العذراء دائما تلبس الأزرق الأحمر الأبيض*
* الأزرق أو السماوي :*
* لأنها السماء الذي حل في بطنها الله المتجسد فأصبحت سماء لهذا الابن – ويشير اللون إلى الحق السماوي .*
* اللون الأحمر القرمزي :*
* فهو لون معروف بانه اللون الملكي لا يلبسه الا الملوك والأباطره والعذراء  بالطبع تلقبها الكنيسة بأنها الملكة وأم الملك فهي لذلك ترتدي اللون الأحمر  القرمزي.*
* اللون الأبيض :*
* فهو رمز الطهارة ودائما نجد أنها تلبس طرحه بيضاء على رأسها فهي العذراء الطاهره النقية بلا دنس ولا غش.*
* النجوم :*
* نجد على العذراء مريم إما نجمتين أو ثلاث نجوم واحدة على الكتف الأيمن –  والثانية على الرأس فوق الجبهة بقليل – والثالثة على الكتف الأيسر.*
* وهذا يعني أن العذراء مريم بتول قبل وأثناء وبعد ولادتها للطفل يسوع .*
* أما إذا وجد نجمتان فقط تعني أنها بتول قبل وبعد ولادتها للطفل يسوع  والنجمتان واحدة على الكتف الأيمن تشير إلى البتوليه والثانية أعلى الجبهة  فوق الرأس تشير إلى الطهارة فهي العذراء البتول الطاهرة.*
* ويضيفون في بعض الأيقونات أحيانا عدد النجوم الصغيرة جدا على الثوب الأزرق  لأنها سماء ثانية والسماء الثانية بالطبع مزينة بالنجوم أي كمال الطهارة .  ولكن لابد من وضوح النجمتين أو الثلاثة نجوم الكبار.*
* الطفل يسوع*
* لون الملابس*
* اللون الأبيض :*
* يرمز للطهارة*
* اللون الأصفر :*
* يرمز إلى النقاوه أي بلا خطية كالذهب المصفى ليس به شوائب وهو قد شابهنا في كل شئ ما خلا الخطية وحدها وأيضا هو لون النصرة والقيامة.*
* اللون الأحمر :*
* هو اللون الملكي فهو ملك الملوك ورمز الفداء للدم المسال عنا على الصليب علامة خلاصنا*
* اللون البنفسجي :*
* وهو اللون الوحيد الذي يرتديه السيد المسيح لأن الامبراطور في عصره كان يلبس فقط هذا اللون فهو قاصر على الأباطرة والملوك فقط*
* اللون الأخضر :*
* هو لون يرمز للشر وذلك من أيام الفراعنه فلا يرتديه أي من القديسين بل  يرتديه يهوذا الاسخريوطي مثلا أو نجعل هذا اللون على التنين الذي يحاربه  القديسين أو الملوك الطغاه الذين سقطوا صرعى تحت خيول القديسين كالملك  الصريع تحت أرجل حصان القديس أبو سفين والقديس ديمتريوس*
* الصندل المفكوك :*
* هذا الصندل الذي نلاحظه مفكوكا في أحد قدمي الطفل يسوع ويكاد أن يسقط منه  فهو رمز الفكاك . حيث كان في العهد القديم " عادة " ان الرجل الذي يموت دون  أن ينجب أولا تتزوج زوجته من أخيه والابن الأول ينسب للزوج التوفي والابن  الثاني ينسب للزوج الحالي وهو أخو الزوج الأول المتوفي حتى يقيم نسل لأخيه  المتوفي فلعل يأتي المسيح المنتظر من هذا النسل واذا رفض أخو الزوج المتوفي  أن يتزوج من زوجة أخيه كانت تخلع هذه الزوجة نعله من رجله وتبصق في وجهه  وذلك أمام شيوخ مدينته – ويدعى اسمه مخلوع النعل (تث 25 : 8 –10 )*
* فجاء المسيح المنتظر وقام بفكنا من هذه العادات القديمة أو الطقس اليهودي  القديم لأنه لا خوف بعد ذلك لأن المسيح قد جاء بالفعل وكانه يقول لنا :*
* لا تعودوا تتزوجوا زوجة الأخ المتوفي بغير نسل وما دمت قد جئت فقد فككتكم من هذا لأني "أنا هو وليس آخر سواي ".*
* الصندل الآخر المربوط :*
* عن الصندل المربوط في قدمه الاخرى فالانسان حينما اخطا عاقبه الله بان جعله  في الأرض وهي تنبت شوكا وحسكا - أي الخطية – فإذا سار الانسان حافي  القدمين على هذه الأرض المملوءة شوكا وحسكا فستدخل الخطية اليه . فكان لابد  للانسان أن يحمي نفسه من الأشواك والحسك ويحمي هذه القدم العاريه فلابد أن  ينتعل بشئ في قدمه ز فأخذ ذبيحه وذبحها وأخذ جلدها وعمل منه صندل أو حذاء  ليحميه من الشوك والحسك.*
* فالذبيحة أو الخروف إشارة إلى المسيح فهو الذبيح الذي ذبح لكي يحمينا  وينقذنا من الخطية أي أن المسيح هو الذي فدانا وقدم نفسه فداء عنا لكي  يحمينا في هذا العالم.*
* في أيقونة القيامة نجد السيد المسيح حافي القدمين وكذلك أيقونة الصعود لأن  هناك لاتوجد خطية أرض بلا شوك أو حسك . لاتحتاج إلى الفاصل أو الحاجز الذي  أستخدمناه ونحن على أرض الشقاء.*
* يد الطفل*
* اليد الأولى :*
* تحمل ما يشبه الكرة فهي رمز للكون كله لأنه "ضابط الكون" "وخالق كل شئ بحكمته"والكل منقوش في كفه فنحن مركز اهتمامه وخلاصنا في يده.*
* وأحيانا بدلا من الكره يحمل رسالة مطويه أو مفتوحه وأحيانا في شكل كتاب . فهذه الرسالة هي رمز الحكمة.*
* فهو أتى لنا معلما وأتى بحكمته الالهيه التي ليست من هذا العالم أتى ومعه  الدستور السماوي . الروح المعاش لكي نسير على هذا وليكون لنا حياة ويكون  لنا أفضل.*
* اليد الثانية (اليمنى):*
* نجد أحيانا أنه يشير باصبع واحد (السبابه) لأنه واحد مع الاب. ويقول أنا هو  الأول والاخر وليس اخر غيري هذا ايضا هو موضع البركه الذي نبارك شعبه  وأولاده و يعطيهم الطمأنينه والأمان.*
* أجيانا أخرى نجد أصبعين متجاورين- السبابه والوسطى فهي تعني اني كامل في  اللاهوت وكامل في الناسوت واللاهوت والناسوت إتحدا معا وذلك في نهاية  الاصبعين ونجد في بعض الأيقونات يشيربأصبع الابهام إلى طرف الأصبع الرابع  أو طرف البنصر وبذلك يشير للرقم 10 باليونانيه " باعتبارها ان الأصبع ثلاثة  اجزاء " وهو حرف اليوطا. وكما نقول في التسبحه دلتنا اليوطا على اسم  الخلاص فهو أول حرف من اسمه " ايسوس باخرستوس " أي يسوع المسيح.*
* الهالة :*
* يجب ان توضع هالة صفراء لكل من السيد المسيح والسيده العذراء والملائكة و لجميع القديسين حول رأسهم .*
* ولكن هالة السيد المسيح تكون أكبرهم حجما فهي تبدأ من الكتف من المنكبين  الذي يحمل عليهما الخروف الضال ويرشده إلى الصواب والذي حمل عليه خشبة  الصليب ليتمم الخلاص ويحررنا من خطايانا وهو بلا خطية . وأحيانا نجد في بعض  الأيقونات ان هالة السيد المسيح على محيطها من الخارج ثقوب صغيرة تلفها  كلها . دليل الآلام والجراحات التي كانت وقت الصلب.*
* ونجد دائما في هالة السيد المسيح الصليب مرسوما داخلها ورأسه في مركز  الصليب وحول الرأس نقرأ هذين الحرفين "الألفا والأوميجا " أي البداية  والنهاية .*
* الملاكان :*
* نجد في أعلى الصورة ملاكين أحدهما يمسك صليبا والثاني يمسك الحربة والقصبة  الطويلة التي فوقها الاسفنجه والتي وضع عليها الخل حينما عطش السيد المسيح  وطلب أن يشرب فرفعوها له على الصليب.*
* فهذه هي الأدوات التي استخدمت في عملية الصلب لتدل لنا على النبوءه  والمستقبل بان هذا سيحدث ومن هذا جاء الميلاد وجاء التجسد ليتم الصلب ويتم  الخلاص للبشرية كلها. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

عذراء المغارة _ حواء الثانية  






​
تمت   أيامها لتلد وولدت ابنها البكر لفته وأضجعته في مذود البهائم كانوا فقراء   لم يكن لهم مكان يؤون إليه وظهرت المغارة في عيني مريم بلاطا أنيقا ولدت  في  أفقر مكان في العالم 

هل علمت مريم من المولود ؟

 هل علمت أنه الغني الذي يمنح الغنى للأشرار والأخيار ؟

 هل علمت مريم أن مولودها هو ازلي كان موجودا قبلها .​ 

هل علمت مريم أنها ولدت آدم الثاني وأنها حواء الثانية ؟​ 


حواء الأولى كانت سبب السقوط لكل البشر من ذريتها ، حواء الثانية كانت سبب الخلاص للبشرية كلها .​ 


حواء الأولى ذاقت من عود الشجرة   المُحًرمة بعد تسلل الكبرياء لقلبها ، حواء الثانية جلبت الثمرة التي خلصت   كل المؤمنين بتناولهم من شجرة الحياة .​ 


حواء الأولى تكبرت فكان كبريائها سبب هلاكها ، حواء الثانية قالت ها أنا ذا أمة الرب أي تواضعت فكان تواضعها سبب رفعتها للمجد .​ 


حواء الأولى ولدت بنين بالجسد بحكم آلام الولادة ، حواء الثانية ولدت كل المؤمنين الذين آمنوا بالخلاص روحيا خارج حكم الآلام . ​ 


حواء الأولى ولدت نسلا فاسدا بعد أن فسدت بالخطيئة ، حواء الثانية ولدت الخلاص ليس بمشيئة رجل قد فسد .​ 


حواء الأولى ماتت بالجسد بفساد الخطيئة ،   حواء الثانية ماتت بالجسد لكنها غير فاسدة لذلك نقلها ابنها الإله بالنفس   والجسد إلى ملكوته السماوي قائمة على يمينه .​ 


جلست مريم حواء الجديدة تراقب أحداث الميلاد وتتفكر في قلبها صامتة متأملة بما يدور من حولها يا ترى لو لم تصمت وتكلمت ​
​
ماذا كانت تعدد وتتكلم هل كانت تكتب إنجيلا خامسا ؟​
​
لو تكلمت لأفصحت أنها أول خزانة للقربان مصنوعة بيد الله لا بيد البشر .​
​
لو تكلمت لقالت أنا تابوت العهد الجديد الذي حوى خلاص البشر من اللعنة .​
​
لو تكلمت لقالت أنا مبخرة الذهب التي عطرت المؤمنين برائحة النعمة وحوت نار اللاهوت ولم تحترق .​
​
لو تكلمت لقالت أنا الكرمة التي أنتجت عنقود الطهارة لكل البشر .​
​
لو تكلمت لقالت أنا جرة المن السماوي الذي أشبع جوع المؤمنين .​
​
لو تكلمت لقالت أنا الباب المغلق الذي   دخل فيه الرب وأكل فيه خبزا بقي مغلقا لا يعبر منه أحد بعد الرب كما صرح   بذلك حزقيال النبي ( حزقيال 44 ) فأنا العذراء قبل وأثناء وبعد الولادة أنا   الدائمة البتولية .​
​
​
لم تتكلم العذراء ولم تتفوه بشيء هل   علمت أن الكتاب المقدس قد عوضها بدل الكلام صمتا مقدسا فقد وصفها وتحدث   عنها بما يجعل كل فم يصمت بل ويتعجب منها .​
​
​
صمتت عذراء المغارة في الوقت الذي كانت   يجب أن تتكلم لكنها عاينت عجائب الميلاد وعلمتنا كيف يكون الصمت مقدسا كل   التقديس وأبلغ من كل كلام بشري لا يستطيع التعبير عن مجد الله الذي عاينته   منذ بشارتها .​ 


بهذه الفضائل كلها تفكرت مريم بمراحم الله ولم تتكلم فكانت معلمة الصمت المقدس الأولى فلم يسبقها أحد في صمتها المتواضع .​ 


ليتنا نتعلم من امنا حواء الجديدة صمتها   وتأملها ، ليتنا نستقي من تواضعها تحطيما لكبريائنا . ليتنا نتعلم الصلاة   الصامتة التي تخرج من عمق القلب وتشق السماء بحرارة كبيرة فتصل عرش الله .​ 


دامت تلك الفضائل بركة للمؤمنين وشفاعة   أمنا البتول تكون معنا وتساهم في تقديس قلوبنا بالميلاد العظيم ولنتأمل   جميعا جلوسها على تراب المغارة تتأمل المولود ونتأمل معها في ذلك ​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

*من‏ ‏أسس‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء؟





*​*
للمتنيح‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس

*​*العذراء‏   ‏مريم‏ ‏هي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏بدأت‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الصوم‏,‏لأنها‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏صعود‏   ‏المسيح‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏,‏نالها‏ ‏كثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏التعب‏ ‏والمضايقات‏   ‏والمنغصات‏ ‏من‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏اليهود‏,‏الذين‏ ‏حاولوا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يصبوا‏ ‏عليها‏   ‏غضبهم‏ ‏وضيقهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيح‏, ‏وخاصة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏قام‏ ‏من‏ ‏بين‏   ‏الأموات‏,‏فالعذراء‏ ‏نالت‏ ‏متاعب‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏جدا‏,‏وهي‏ ‏المرأة‏   ‏الرقيقة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تعامل‏ ‏بقسوة‏ ‏كما‏ ‏عاملها‏   ‏اليهود‏,‏كانت‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مقيمة‏ ‏في‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏تنيحت‏,‏نحو‏   ‏أربعة‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏سنة‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏قال‏ ‏لهخد‏   ‏هذه‏ ‏أمكوقال‏ ‏للعذراء‏ ‏مريمخذي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏ابنك‏.‏وكان‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏رسولا‏   ‏يكرز‏ ‏ويبشر‏ ‏وينتقل‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏أرض‏ ‏فلسطين‏.‏وكانت‏ ‏العذراء‏   ‏مريم‏ ‏تباشر‏ ‏العبادة‏ ‏من‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏وصوم‏.‏وكانت‏ ‏تذهب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏قبر‏   ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏,‏ومعها‏ ‏صويحباتها‏ ‏من‏ ‏عذاري‏ ‏جبل‏   ‏الزيتون‏,‏لقد‏ ‏اتخذن‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏رائدة‏ ‏لهن‏ ‏وقائدة‏   ‏لهن‏,‏وتمثلن‏ ‏بسيرتها‏ ‏فكن‏ ‏يتبعنها‏,‏وتألفت‏ ‏منهن‏ ‏أول‏ ‏جمعية‏   ‏للعذاري‏,‏وهو‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏العذاري‏ ‏السابق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏الرهبنة‏   ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏للبنات‏.‏لأن‏ ‏في‏ ‏العصور‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الرابع‏   ‏للميلاد‏,‏كان‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏اسمه‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏العذاري‏,‏لمن‏ ‏نذرن‏   ‏عذراويتهن‏ ‏للمسيح‏,‏وكان‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏خوروس‏ ‏أو‏ ‏قسم‏ ‏خاص‏ ‏في‏   ‏الكنيسة‏,‏ومذكور‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏في‏ ‏كتاب‏ ‏الدسقولية‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏تعليم‏   ‏الرسل‏,‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏للراهبات‏,‏إنما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏صف‏   ‏العذاري‏.‏وعندما‏ ‏صار‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏ديمتريوس‏ ‏الكرام‏ ‏المعروف‏   ‏بطريركا‏,‏وكان‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏رجلا‏ ‏متزوجا‏,‏وظل‏ ‏متزوجا‏   ‏سبعة‏ ‏وأربعين‏ ‏سنة‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يدعي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏البطريركية‏,‏غير‏ ‏أن‏   ‏زواجه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏من‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏الزواج‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏نسميه‏ ‏الزواج‏   ‏البتولي‏,‏مثل‏ ‏زواج‏ ‏آدم‏ ‏وحواء‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏السقوط‏ ‏في‏   ‏الخطيئة‏,‏وكزواج‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏ومريم‏,‏عندما‏ ‏صار‏ ‏ديمتريوس‏ ‏الكرام‏   ‏البابا‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏من‏ ‏باباوات‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏,‏ضم‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏إلي‏   ‏خورس‏ ‏العذاري‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏,‏أما‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏الرهبنة‏ ‏للبنات‏ ‏بدأ‏   ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الرابع‏,‏في‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏باخوميوس‏ ‏المعروف‏ ‏بأب‏   ‏الشركة‏.‏
العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏هي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أنشات‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏العذاري‏,‏لأنها‏ ‏كعذراء‏   ‏بدأ‏ ‏يلتف‏ ‏حولها‏ ‏البنات‏ ‏العذاري‏ ‏بنات‏ ‏جبل‏ ‏الزيتون‏,‏وكن‏   ‏يتبعنها‏ ‏وكن‏ ‏يصلين‏ ‏معها‏ ‏وكن‏ ‏يذهبن‏ ‏معها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القبر‏   ‏المقدس‏,‏حيث‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏تسجد‏ ‏وتتعبد‏ ‏وتصلي‏ ‏وتصوم‏ ‏أيضا‏.‏
ولقد‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏تقضي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏وقتها‏ ‏في‏ ‏العبادة‏   ‏والصلاة‏,‏وكانت‏ ‏تمارس‏ ‏الصوم‏,‏مكرسة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏طاقاتها‏ ‏لحياة‏   ‏التأمل‏ ‏الخالص‏,‏ولم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏لها‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏غير‏ ‏تقديس‏   ‏ذاتها‏,‏وتكميل‏ ‏نفسها‏ ‏بالرياضات‏ ‏الروحانية‏ ‏العالية‏.‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏   ‏نالت‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الرسل‏,‏موهبة‏ ‏الروح‏ ‏القدس‏ ‏في‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏الخمسين‏(‏أعمال‏   ‏الرسل‏1:13, 14),(2:1-4).‏والمعروف‏ ‏أن‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تمارس‏   ‏عملا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أعمال‏ ‏الكهنوت‏,‏كما‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدسقولية‏(‏تعاليم‏   ‏الرسل‏):‏النساء‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يعمدن‏.‏ونحن‏ ‏نعلمكم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الفعل‏   ‏خطيئة‏ ‏عظيمة‏ ‏لمن‏ ‏يفعله‏,‏وهو‏ ‏مخالف‏ ‏للشريعة‏....‏لأنه‏ ‏لو‏   ‏كان‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتعمد‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏من‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏لكان‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏   ‏يتعمد‏ ‏من‏ ‏أمه‏(‏باب‏20).‏
وقد‏ ‏أحبتها‏ ‏نساء‏ ‏وبنات‏ ‏أخريات‏,‏منهن‏ ‏صويحباتها‏ ‏اللائي‏   ‏عرفنها‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياتها‏,‏وأثناء‏ ‏وجود‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏ابنها‏ ‏علي‏   ‏الأرض‏,‏منهن‏:‏مريم‏ ‏المجدلية‏,‏وحنة‏ ‏زوجة‏ ‏خوزي‏ ‏أمين‏ ‏خزانة‏   ‏هيرودس‏ ‏وسوسنة‏ ‏وأخريات‏ ‏كثيرات‏(‏لوقا‏8:2, 3),(23:49, 55),(24:10).‏
ثم‏ ‏انضم‏ ‏إليهن‏ ‏عدد‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏من‏ ‏العذاري‏ ‏ممن‏ ‏عشقن‏ ‏حياة‏   ‏البتولية‏,‏والعفة‏ ‏الكاملة‏,‏تبعن‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏,‏واتخذنها‏ ‏رائدة‏   ‏لهن‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏التأمل‏,‏والعبادة‏,‏والتكريس‏ ‏التام‏ ‏بالروح‏   ‏والنفس‏ ‏والجسد‏.‏وقد‏ ‏تألفت‏ ‏منهن‏ ‏بقيادة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏,‏أول‏   ‏جماعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏النساء‏ ‏المتبتلات‏ ‏المتعبدات‏,‏عرفن‏ ‏بـعذاري‏ ‏جبل‏   ‏الزيتون‏,‏عشن‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏الرهبنة‏ ‏بغير‏ ‏شكل‏ ‏الرهبنة‏,‏وكن‏ ‏يعتزلن‏   ‏أحيانا‏ ‏في‏ ‏أماكن‏ ‏هادئة‏ ‏بعيدة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏صخب‏ ‏الحياة‏   ‏وضجيجها‏,‏رغبة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الانصراف‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الله‏,‏في‏ ‏تعبد‏ ‏خالص‏.‏
ولقد‏ ‏صارت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الجماعة‏ ‏معروفة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الأولي‏,‏حتي‏ ‏أن‏   ‏المعجبات‏ ‏من‏ ‏النساء‏ ‏والبنات‏ ‏بمثل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الخلوات‏   ‏الروحية‏,‏كن‏ ‏يلحقن‏ ‏بالعذاري‏ ‏العفيفات‏,‏ويمارسن‏ ‏صوم‏   ‏العذراء‏,‏بالتقشف‏ ‏والنسك‏,‏في‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الأماكن‏ ‏الهادئة‏.‏ولربما‏   ‏كان‏ ‏هو‏ ‏السبب‏ ‏في‏ ‏أن‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏,‏تصومه‏ ‏الكثيرات‏ ‏إلي‏   ‏اليوم‏,‏بزهد‏ ‏ونسك‏ ‏كثير‏.‏ويمتنعن‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أكل‏ ‏الزيت‏,‏علي‏   ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏من‏ ‏أصوام‏ ‏المرتبة‏   ‏الأولي‏.‏بل‏ ‏وكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏صاروا‏ ‏يصومون‏ ‏صوم‏   ‏العذراء‏ ‏صوما‏ ‏نسكيا‏ ‏بالامتناع‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الزيت‏ ‏أي‏ ‏يصومونه‏   ‏علي‏ ‏الماء‏ ‏والملح‏,‏نظرا‏ ‏لما‏ ‏للمرأة‏ ‏من‏ ‏أثر‏ ‏البيت‏   ‏المسيحي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أولادها‏ ‏وزوجها‏.‏
فصوم‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مبدأه‏ ‏بالعذراء‏ ‏نفسها‏,‏العذراء‏ ‏هي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏صامت‏   ‏وظل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏مقدسا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الخصوص‏ ‏بين‏ ‏البنات‏,‏وفي‏ ‏عصور‏   ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏التالية‏ ‏بدأت‏ ‏البنات‏ ‏تخرج‏ ‏من‏ ‏البيوت‏ ‏ويذهبن‏ ‏إلي‏   ‏أماكن‏ ‏خلوية‏ ‏كالأديرة‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يمارسن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏بالصلوات‏   ‏وبالعبادة‏.‏وبفترات‏ ‏الخلوات‏ ‏الروحية‏ ‏الجيدة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ترفع‏ ‏من‏   ‏المستوي‏ ‏الروحي‏.‏ولعل‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏السبب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏يقدسون‏   ‏هذا‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏أي‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏آخر‏.‏وذلك‏ ‏بفضل‏ ‏المرأة‏  ‏لأن‏  ‏المرأة‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏تهتم‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏تقنع‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏ثم‏   ‏أولادها‏,‏فيتربي‏ ‏الأولاد‏ ‏والبنات‏ ‏علي‏ ‏احترام‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏   ‏مريم‏,‏لدرجة‏ ‏أننا‏ ‏نري‏ ‏أن‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏يصومون‏ ‏صوم‏   ‏العذراء‏ ‏بالماء‏ ‏والملح‏,‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يجوز‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏أكل‏   ‏السمك‏.‏
وأيضا‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏أراد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يضع‏ ‏حدا‏ ‏لآلام‏   ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏,‏فظهر‏ ‏لها‏ ‏وقال‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏أعلم‏ ‏ما‏ ‏تعانينه‏ ‏من‏   ‏الآلام‏,‏وقربت‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏التي‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏تخرجين‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الجسد‏   ‏وتكرمين‏,‏لأن‏ ‏جسدك‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏يصعد‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏,‏ونزل‏   ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏بذاته‏ ‏ليتسلم‏ ‏روحها‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏مرضت‏ ‏مرضا‏   ‏خفيفا‏,‏وكانت‏ ‏قد‏ ‏بلغت‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏الستين‏ ‏من‏ ‏عمرها‏,‏أو‏ ‏علي‏   ‏الأدق‏ 58‏سنة‏ ‏و‏8 ‏أشهر‏ ‏و‏16‏يوما‏.‏
وبعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تمكن‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يذهبوا‏ ‏ويدفنوا‏   ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجثسمانية‏,‏وهي‏ ‏موجودة‏ ‏بجوار‏ ‏جبل‏   ‏الزيتون‏ ‏وبجوار‏ ‏بستان‏ ‏جثسيماني‏,‏ظلوا‏ ‏يسمعون‏ ‏تهليل‏ ‏وترتيل‏   ‏الملائكة‏,‏فخجلوا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتركوا‏ ‏الجثمان‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حال‏ ‏سبيله‏   ‏فظلوا‏ ‏موجودين‏ ‏بجوار‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏أيام‏,‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏اختفت‏   ‏أصوات‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏فرجع‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏في‏ ‏طريقهم‏.‏وهم‏ ‏في‏   ‏الطريق‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أورشليم‏ ‏رأوا‏ ‏توما‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏أنزلته‏ ‏سحابة‏ ‏علي‏   ‏الأرض‏,‏قالوا‏ ‏له‏ ‏أين‏ ‏كنت‏,‏لماذا‏ ‏تأخرت‏,‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏   ‏تنيحت‏,‏فطلب‏ ‏توما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعود‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏ليتبارك‏ ‏من‏   ‏جسدها‏,‏فذهب‏ ‏معه‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏دفنت‏ ‏فيه‏   ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏,‏ولما‏ ‏فتحوا‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يجدوا‏ ‏جثمان‏ ‏العذراء‏   ‏مريم‏,‏إنما‏ ‏خرجت‏ ‏رائحة‏ ‏بخور‏ ‏ذكية‏,‏فخطر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏فكرهم‏ ‏أن‏   ‏اليهود‏ ‏رجعوا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تركوا‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏وأخذوا‏ ‏الجثمان‏,‏فلما‏   ‏رأي‏ ‏توما‏ ‏حزنهم‏ ‏قال‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏اطمئنوا‏ ‏يا‏ ‏إخوتي‏ ‏فإن‏ ‏جسد‏   ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏حمل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أجنجة‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏ورؤساء‏   ‏الملائكة‏,‏ولقصد‏ ‏حسن‏ ‏سمح‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أتأخر‏,‏أنا‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏في‏   ‏بلاد‏ ‏الهند‏ ‏وحملتني‏ ‏السحب‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏آتي‏ ‏فتأخرت‏,‏ولكني‏ ‏رأيت‏   ‏جسد‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏محمولا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أجنحة‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏ورؤساء‏   ‏الملائكة‏,‏وكان‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏فوق‏ ‏جبل‏ ‏أخميم‏,‏الذي‏ ‏بني‏ ‏فوقها‏ ‏الدير‏   ‏المعروف‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏بدير‏ ‏العين‏,‏وأحد‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏قال‏ ‏لي‏ ‏تعالي‏   ‏وتبارك‏ ‏من‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏فتقدمت‏ ‏وقبلت‏ ‏الجسد‏,‏وأعطي‏ ‏توما‏   ‏الرسول‏ ‏الزنار‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏تربط‏ ‏به‏   ‏ملابسها‏,‏والزنار‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏سريانية‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏الحزام‏.‏
فالآباء‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏سعدوا‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الخبر‏ ‏خصوصا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏من‏ ‏توما‏,‏لأن‏   ‏توما‏ ‏له‏ ‏موقف‏ ‏سابق‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏شك‏ ‏في‏ ‏قيامة‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏وظهر‏ ‏له‏   ‏المسيح‏ ‏وقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏تعالي‏ ‏يا‏ ‏توما‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏يدك‏ ‏في‏ ‏أثر‏   ‏المسامير‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏يدك‏ ‏في‏ ‏جنبي‏,‏ولا‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏غير‏ ‏مؤمن‏ ‏بل‏   ‏مؤمنا‏,‏لأنه‏ ‏هو‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏إن‏ ‏لم‏ ‏أضع‏ ‏يدي‏ ‏مكان‏   ‏المسامير‏ ‏فلا‏ ‏أومن‏,‏ولكن‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏طلبوا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يروا‏ ‏هذا‏   ‏المنظر‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏يتأكدوا‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏يتوثق‏ ‏الاعتقاد‏ ‏عندهم‏ ‏بصعود‏ ‏جسد‏   ‏العذراء‏ ‏فصاموا‏,‏وفي‏ ‏نهاية‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏وعدهم‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏أن‏   ‏يروا‏ ‏بأنفسهم‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏.‏وبر‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏بوعده‏ ‏فرأي‏   ‏الرسل‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏في‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏السادس‏   ‏عشر‏ ‏من‏ ‏مسري‏.‏
كنيستنا‏ ‏تحتفل‏ ‏بظهور‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏في‏16‏مسري‏,‏وهو‏ ‏نهاية‏   ‏الصوم‏,‏لكن‏ ‏الواقع‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏أردتم‏ ‏الدقة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يوم‏16‏مسري‏ ‏هو‏   ‏يوم‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏بر‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏المسيح‏   ‏بوعده‏,‏فرأي‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏العذراء‏,‏إنما‏ ‏الصعود‏   ‏في‏ ‏الواقع‏ ‏كان‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏ذلك‏,‏لأنه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏تنيحت‏   ‏في‏21‏طوبة‏,‏فالمروض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏في‏24‏طوبة‏ ‏أي‏   ‏بعد‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏من‏ ‏نياحتها‏,‏ولكن‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏السنكسار‏:‏هذا‏   ‏هو‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏بر‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏بوعده‏ ‏للآباء‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏بأن‏   ‏يروا‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏أخري‏.‏وصارت‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏تعيد‏ ‏في‏ ‏السادس‏  ‏عشر‏  ‏من‏ ‏مسري‏ ‏بصعود‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏.‏
فهذا‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏بحياة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏نفسها‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏كانت‏   ‏إنسانة‏ ‏متعبدة‏,‏عذراء‏ ‏طاهرة‏ ‏حياتها‏ ‏كلها‏ ‏عبادة‏   ‏وصلاة‏,‏وعرفت‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏أن‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏طفلة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الهيكل‏,‏في‏   ‏السادسة‏ ‏والثامنة‏ ‏من‏ ‏عمرها‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏تصوم‏,‏وتعطي‏   ‏طعامها‏ ‏للفقراء‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الهيكل‏,‏عاشت‏ ‏في‏ ‏جو‏ ‏القداسة‏   ‏والصلاة‏ ‏والتسبيح‏,‏عرفت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تصوم‏ ‏من‏ ‏طفولتها‏ ‏المبكرة‏ ‏مع‏   ‏الصلوات‏ ‏والعبادة‏ ‏والترنيم‏ ‏والترتيل‏.‏العبقرية‏ ‏المبكرة‏ ‏لطفلة‏   ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏السن‏ ‏عرفت‏ ‏الصوم‏,‏وأيضا‏ ‏عرفت‏ ‏العطاء‏,‏لأنها‏ ‏كانت‏   ‏تعطي‏ ‏طعامها‏ ‏للفقراء‏ ‏وتظل‏ ‏هي‏ ‏صائمة‏.‏ويقول‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏التاريخ‏   ‏والآباء‏ ‏القدامي‏ ‏إن‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تشفق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏وهي‏   ‏طفلة‏ ‏فكانت‏ ‏تأتيها‏ ‏بطعام‏ ‏آخر‏,‏وهذا‏ ‏شرف‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏وهي‏   ‏طفلة‏ ‏عرفت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تصلي‏,‏وعرفت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ترنم‏,‏وعرفت‏ ‏أن‏   ‏تصوم‏,‏وعرفت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تعطي‏ ‏عطاء‏ ‏للفقراء‏ ‏والمحتاجين‏.‏
وبعد‏ ‏قيامة‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏وصعوده‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏ ‏أخذت‏ ‏تمارس‏   ‏الصوم‏,‏لأنها‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏محتاجة‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏من‏ ‏جهة‏ ‏تعبدية‏,‏ومن‏   ‏جهة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏للمضايقات‏ ‏والمتاعب‏ ‏التي‏ ‏رأتها‏ ‏من‏  ‏اليهود‏,‏فكانت‏  ‏تصوم‏ ‏متعبدة‏ ‏مع‏ ‏العذاري‏,‏وبعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الآباء‏  ‏الرسل‏ ‏أيضا‏  ‏قدسوا‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الصوم‏.‏وصارت‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذا‏  ‏الخط‏,‏وصرنا‏ ‏نحن‏  ‏إلي‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏نحتفل‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏المقدس‏  ‏ونعتبره‏ ‏من‏ ‏أحسن‏  ‏الأصوام‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏أجمل‏ ‏الأصوام‏.‏
هذا‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يصام‏ ‏صوما‏ ‏عاديا‏,‏ولكن‏ ‏كثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الناس‏   ‏يصومونه‏ ‏صوما‏ ‏نسكيا‏,‏فتجد‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏يأكل‏ ‏بالماء‏   ‏والملح‏,‏أي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يأكل‏ ‏مأكولات‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏مطبوخة‏,‏ومن‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏ظهرت‏   ‏الشلولو‏,‏والشلولو‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏قبطية‏,‏يأخذون‏ ‏الملوخية‏ ‏علي‏ ‏صورتها‏   ‏الطبيعية‏ ‏ويضعوا‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏الثوم‏ ‏والملح‏ ‏والبصل‏ ‏بلا‏ ‏طبخ‏ ‏علي‏   ‏الصورة‏ ‏الأولية‏,‏وهذه‏ ‏قمة‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏تصوره‏ ‏من‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏النسك‏   ‏للإنسان‏,‏لأن‏ ‏كونه‏ ‏يستغني‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الطعام‏ ‏المطبوخ‏ ‏ويقنع‏   ‏بالشلولو‏ ‏فهذا‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏الزهد‏.

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

*




موضوعات أخرى عن والدة الإله مريم العذراء موجودة 
بالقسم المسيحى الكتابى*


*لماذا إختار الله مريم العذراء؟*

* بدء الشهر المريمي 1 أيار  *

* وصيـــــــــة الأبــــــــن بأمــــــــه.......  *

* لماذا العذراء في الوراق؟  *

* شرفتى يا عدرا..  *

*  فولدت ابنها البكر لوقا 2 : 6 ( مفهوم كلمة البكر )... للقديس كيرلس الكبير عمود الدين  *

*  	 هل حقا ولد المسيح من عذراء ؟؟؟؟؟؟  *

* الليذر وتجلى العذراء :خواطرى  *

* عيد سيدة الأيقونـة العجائبيـة (يوم 27 نوفمبر)  *

* ملف كامل عن ام النور  *

* اسم مريم*

* أن هذا الظهور له معان جميله  *

* العدرا ظهرت فى مسرة*

* ماذا ترى فى صورة السيدة العذراء؟  *


* هى العذراء الوحيده...والباقى عذارى*

*  	 ظهور الملاك وبشارته للسيدة العذراء ( نيافة الانبا ابرام )  *

* مديح يا م ر ي م*

* من فضلك استلم رساله جايالك من ماما العذراء*

* القديسه العذراء مريم واهم التواريخ  *

* حوار مع امى الغاليه ام النور*

* تعالوا نشوف ماكتب عن عظمة العذرا  *

*  عيد صعود كليةالطهر امنا كلنا العدرا مريم  *

* تطور صور العدرا على مر العصور  *

* طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)  *

* طوباك يا مريم : كبر واشمل موضوع عن ظهور العذراء بالزيتون  *

* الاسم التى تعطى لمريم + سجلات تارخية*

* هل رضع المسيح من السيدة العذراء عندما كان طفلاً ؟؟؟؟؟*

*  رحلة العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر  *

* المسبحة الوردية*

*  قبر العذراء مريم  *

*  مريم العذراء والخليفة هارون الرشيد  *

* السلام لك أيتها العذراء !!!!!!!*

* العذراء مريم نموذج للعذارى للقديس امبروسيوس*

* شفيعة لكل البشريه !!!!!  *

* القدّيسة مريم والمجمع المسكوني الثالث  *

* مريم*

* السلام لكِ يا مريم...معجزة  *

* كل ما يتعلق بصلاة  مسبحه الورديه*

* ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا  *

* هكذا تكلم الرب يسوع عن العذراء مريم  *

* ظهور السيد السيح والسيدة العذراء لفتاه من العراق  *

* ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى سوريا  *​


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2010)

بمنتهى الامانة 

اروع موضوع قرائتة عن العذراء ام النور مريم 

لم الحق اقرائة كلة

لكن ساعاود قرائتة مرات ومرات حتى انهية 


موضوع فوق الرائع ربنا يباركك ميرو انجل + ابو تربو 

احلى تقييم ان سمح المنتدى


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2010)

مايكل كوكو 
و

روكا 


احلى تقييم مجهود بغاية الروعة


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/f 





كتاب powerpoint فية معجزات عددهم 52معجزة للعذراء مريم الغاليه

http://www.4shared.com/file/75018377..._e4l2adra.html
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

اولا : عظات قداسة  البابا شنودة عن السيدة العذراء  

للتحميل اضغط كليك يمين ثم save target as  او حفظ باسم 

سلسة عظات - القديسة العذراء.

*عظة - للبابا شنودة الثالث - فضائل  العذراء*



*عظة - للبابا شنودة الثالث - تسبحة  السيدة العذراء*



*عظة - للبابا شنودة الثالث -  القديسة العذراء مريم*



*عظة - للبابا شنودة الثالث - أشياء  تتعلق بالعذراء*



*عظة - للبابا شنودة الثالث -  العذراء بيننا وبين الكاثوليك*



*عظة صوتية لقداسة البابا تأملات فى حياة  العذراء*

 ثانيا : عظات لنيافة الانبا  بيشوى:


المقدمة 











ذكريات التجسد الالهى و عمل اللة الذى تم من خلال العذراء 










العذراء مريم و  الملاك جبرائيل 










العذراء فى مزمور  فاض قلبى 










العذراء بجوار  الصليب










طهارة العذراء  مريم 










​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

ثالثا : عظات نيافة الانبا موسى عن السيدة العذراء  :



*المسيح فى حياة العذراء*
http://www.4shared.  com/file/59076971/2c5ed7d0 /____-__.html



 رابعا : عظات للقمص تادرس سمعان  :











 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*2005*
*الجزء الثالث  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*
† †  †
*2005*
*الجزء الرابع  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*2007*
*الجزء الاول  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*الجزء الثانى  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*الجزء الثالث  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*الجزء الرابع  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*الجزء الخامس  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*الجزء السادس  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*الجزء السابع  *

*للتحميل اضغط  هنا*






 أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي  699x65 وحجمها 17KB.


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

* عظات عن
( السيدة العذراء مريم )
لقداسه البابا شنوده  الثالت​







Download​*

*​*

​*http://www.mediafire.com/?uzbyjhw2joz*​ *
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

*



*
*تأمل لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
*عن السيدة العذراء من قناة أغابى*

*



*


 *http://www.4shared. com/file/ 125491053/ 19c07e74/ ____.html*​ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

*كيرياليسون كرياليسون كيرياليسون*
*يا ربنا يسوع المسيح أنصت إلينا*
*يا ربنا يسوع المسيح إستجبنا*
*أيها الآب السماوي الله إرحمنا*
*يا ابن الله مخلص العالم إرحمنا*
*أيها الروح القدس الله إرحمنا*
*أيها الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد إرحمنا*
*يا قديسة مريم تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا قديسة والدة الله تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا قديسة عذراء العذارى تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا أم سيدنا يسوع المسيح تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا أم النعمة الإلهية تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا أما طاهرة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا أما عفيفة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا أما غير مدنسة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا أما بغير عيب تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا أما حبيبة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا أما عجيبة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا أم الخالق تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا أم المخلص تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا أم المشورة الصالحة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا بتولا حكيمة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا بتولا مكرمة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا بتولا ممدوحة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا بتولا قادرة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا بتولا حنونة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا بتولا أمينة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا مرآة العدل تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا كرسي الحكمة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سبب سرورنا تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا إناء روحيا تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا إناء مكرما تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا إناء العبادة الجليلة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 سرية تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا أرزة لبنان تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا برج داوود تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا برج العاج تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا بيت الذهب تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا تابوت العهد تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا باب السماء تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا نجمة الصبح تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا شفاء المرضى تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا ملجأ الخطأة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا معزية الحزانى تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا معونة النصارى تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سلطانة الملائكة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سلطانة الآباء تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سلطانة الأنبياء تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سلطانة الرسل تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سلطانة الشهداء تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سلطانة المعترفين تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سلطانة العذارى تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سلطانة جميع القديسين تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سلطانة السماوات والأرض تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سلطانة الوردية المقدسة تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سلطانة حبل بها بلا دنس تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سلطانة الإنتقال تضرعي لأجلنا*
*يا سلطانة السلام تضرعي لأجلنا*
*عند ابنك الحبيب كوني لنا شفيعة*
*عند يسوع الديان الرهيب كوني لنا معين*
*من كل شر روحاني وجسداني نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*من كل خطيئة نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*من روح الزنا نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*من الموت المفاجئ نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*من الهلاك الأبدي نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بانتخابك الأزلي نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بالحبل بك بلا دنس نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بمولودك المقدس نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*باسمك العذب نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بتقدمتك إلى الهيكل نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بترددك على الأرض بكل نقاوة نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بخطبتك الطاهرة نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*ببشارتك الملائكية نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بحلول روح القدس عليك نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بولادتك البتولية نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*ببتوليتك غير المدنسة نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بتطهيرك الكلي التواضع نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بمحبتك وخدمتك لابنك الوحيد نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بأفراحك وآلامك نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بموتك السعيد نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بانتقالك المجيد نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بتكليلك الفريد نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*بحنوك وحبك للبشر نجينا يا أم يسوع*
*نسألك نحن أولادك وعبيدك*
*لتقتتي لنا التوبة الكاملة استجيبينا يا أم يسوع*
*لتقتتي لنا التوبة الصادقة استجيبينا يا أم يسوع*
*لتنصرينا على جميع أعدائنا استجيبينا يا أم يسوع*
*لتعضدينا في ساعة موتنا استجيبينا يا أم يسوع*
*لتثبتينا في طاعة ابنك استجيبينا يا أم يسوع*
*لتضرمي في قلوبنا نار حبك استجيبينا يا أم يسوع*
*لتمنعي عنا كل ضرر استجيبينا يا أم يسوع*
*لتنمي فينا جميع الفضائل استجيبينا يا أم يسوع*
*لتحفظي رؤسائنا ومرشدينا استجيبينا يا أم يسوع*
*وتمنحيهم روح الحكمة والقداسة استجيبينا يا أم يسوع*
*يا أمنا الحبيبة الكلية الرأفة استجيبينا يا أم يسوع*
*يا حمل الله حامل خطايا العالم أنصت إلينا*
*يا حمل الله حامل خطايا العالم إستجب لنا*
*يا حمل الله حامل خطايا العالم إرحمنا*
*كيرياليسون كريستياليسون كيرياليسون*
*إلى حمايتك   نلتجئ يا والدة الله القديسة, فلا تغفلي عن طلباتنا عند احتياجنا إليك,   لكن نجينا دائما من جميع المخاطر أيتها العذراء المجيدة المباركة.*
*- تضرعي لأجلنا يا والدة الله القديسة.*
*- لكي نستحق مواعيد المسيح*
*نسألك يا رب أن تحفظنا وتبلغنا الحياة الأبدية بشفاعة السيدة الطوباوية المجيدة الدائمة بتوليتها مريم. آمين.*



*يمكنك تحميلها بامتداد*
 *mp3*
 *من هنا*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 122115442/ 5aada4d4/ ___.html*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

*عظات عن والدة الإله:*






* السيدة العذراء كلية الطهارة*
*  http://www.4shared.com/file/68178212...ified=996054cb*
*  العذراء الحمامة الحسنة*

*  http://www.4shared.com/file/68466118...ified=996054cb*

* كيف نحب السيدة العذراء *
*  http://www.4shared.com/file/68198074...ified=996054cb*

*  مجد السيدة العذراء مريم *
*  http://www.4shared.com/file/68185576...ified=996054cb*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

*كتاب  كنوز العذراء مريم والدة الإله { ظهوراتها - فضائلها - حياتها : عظات ,  تأملات }*

 * كتاب كنوز والدة الأله السيدة العذراء مريم*
 * يتضمن الكتاب*
 * موضوعات عن السيدة العذراء مريم لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
 * موضوعات متنوعة من معجزات وحياة وفضائل السيدة العذراء*
 * مواضيع طقسية وعقائدية وتماجيد للسيدة العذراء مريم*
 * أكثر من 50 موضوع مميز عن العذراء مريم*
 * ظهورات العذراء مريم فى مصر*
 *

*

 *

*

 *

*

 *




This image has  been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image  is sized 768x508.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

من هنا*

 * http://www.mediafir e.com/?t2wyl4mmm mk*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ترانيم لوالدة الإله العذراء مريم...*
[YOUTUBE]HoBvtyyR-X4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

[YOUTUBE]MLzV4uqM044&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0RT3MQycfX0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]XDYkjefQG28&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uRptehtK2zY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

1- أم حنونة (فيفيان السودانية)

 **********************

*2-شريط امدح فى البتول*

* ******************




3-شريط نغمات العذراء ( بولس  ملاك )

 *************
​
*4- شريط مجد مريم *

 *للشماس  انطون ابراهيم عياد*
* *************​ 
شريط برسوم القمص سيمفونيه مريميه 

1- امنا يا عدرا 
 2- العذراء م ر ي م 
 3- السلام لك يا شفيعه 
 4- يا مريم البكر 
 5- مجد مريم 
 6- فى ظل حمايتك 
 7- حبك يا مريم 
 8- يا من عطيتى 
 9- ذكصولوجيه عظمتك 
 10-سلامنا اليك 
 11- ثيؤطوكيه اكليل فخرنا 
 12- هيتين موسيقى 
 13- رشو الورد 
 14- انت الشفيع 
 15 - زى النار 
 16- يلا اظهرى 
 17- طوباك يا مريم 
 18- يا ملكة بارة نقيه 
 19- العدرا معانا 
 20-ثيؤطوكيه مباركة
 21- انت منارة الاقداس 
22- العدرا الحبيبه

للتحميل 

 أضغط  هنا   ​ 

 *********************​ 
شريط دموعك يا عدرا

 انت يا ربي

 بحبك يا عدرا

 دموعك يا عدرا

 الحنين

 مين اجلي انا

 سلام

 طول السنين

 يا من عطيتي​ 
 *******************

 *شريط العدرا فى قلبى*


*************​ 
شريط نغمات العدرا 2​ 

فوق القباب​ 

مرد الابركسيس الكيبر​ 

طوباكى يامريم​ 

طوباكى اختارك​ 

هات مزمارك​ 

السلام لك يا شفيعة​ 

فى عرس قانا الجليل​ 

ظهرت ام النور​ 

طال انتظارنا​ 

بشرة الملاك​ 

السلام لك يامريم​ 

فى السما هى​ 

تماف ماريا​ 

بصوا و شوفوا​ 

زرت كنيستك​ 

زى الصبح​ 

ماريا تى بارثينوس​ 

ما احلى ام الاله​ 

 ****************​ 

شريط اغصان الكرمة

 اه يا ضناي

 امي احلامي

 توبك الفضفاض


 صورة


 عندما

 معلش يا امي

 نفسي احكي

 يا بتول​ 

 *************​ 
شريط نغمات العدرا 3

 ابدا باسم القدوس

 ارسموا للعدرا صورة



 بيكى يا عدرا


 بين ايديكى



 شفتى ايه


 ما رأينا مثلك


 نرسل لكى التعظيم


 ها انا امة الرب


 يا ام الوداعة


 يا جميع العذارى


 تحت الصليب

 نغمة مووووووت​ 




 ******************​ 
نغمات للعدرا 4

 حمامة طارت

 الناس بتجي تزور

 انتي حية

 ايوة انا عمري

 بين الناس

 ضيك يا ام النور

 جاتنا العدرا

 جيت لك

 لو عشت عمري

 في السما

 ام ربي هي مريم

 يا اطهر العزاري

​ *******************​ 
نغمات العدرا 5

العدرا تملى تهل

انتى العدرا

ايتها العدرا الطاهرة

عدرا يا عدرا

يا ام النور

امى يا عدرا دايما

هلى بنورك

ام النور يا فخر

الناس لما شافوكى

لما جه ملئ الزمان

تاه عقلى اليوم

امى يا عدرا

يا مريم نحن بنوك

امى يا عدرا يا اغلى حبيبة

الصوم اول وصية ​ 


قيثارة العدرا

افرحى يا مريم

المجمرة الدهب

يا حمامة

يا عدرا

يا من عطيتى

فى ظل حمايتكى

يا سلام ع العدرا​ 
 ******************​ 
شريط حكايات العدرا

 اسمك معطر
 الحضن الدافى
 برفع ليكى صلواتى

 طوباكى
 لما شوفتك

 مين زيك
 نتشفع بيكى
 يا طيبة
​ ***************​ 

شريط الام المثالية ساتر ميخائيل​  *************​ 

يا ملكة بارة نقية

مجد مريم يتعظم

ماما يا عدرا

ماما يا عدرا انا بحبك

ليه بتبكى يا مريم

قدموا للبكر مريم

قامت مريم

ترنيمة مريم لفيروز

فى ظل حمايتك

فى ظل حمايتك 2

فى ظل حمايتك 3

طوباكى يا مريم

رشوا الورد يا صبايا

تملى يا عدرا فى بيتنا

مريم اسم جميل

حبك يا مريم

بيكى يا عدرا

انا جاى يا عدرا

انا امه

امدح فى البتول

العليقة

افرحى يا مريم

اليكى الورد يا مريم

امدح فيكى يا مختارة

احكىيلى يا مريم

امنا يا امنا يا مريم العدرا

العليقة

افرحى يا مريم 2​ 


 ******************​ 
شريط فى حب العدرا للشماس عزت عزمى

 *****************​ 
ترنيمة " يا أسم حلو فى لسانى"  بصوت  apolos











بركة  وشفاعة كلية الطهر ام النور

 وبركة هذا  الصوم المقدس فلتكن مع جميعنا 

  آميــــــــــــــن




********************​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ترانيم للسيدة العذراء *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

بمناسبه قدوم صيام السيده العذراء
 نقدم
 شريط ( ايتها العذراء)
 للمعلم ابراهيم عياد وانطون ابراهيم

 الترانيم

 مقدمه
 ام ربى
 محلاكى يا مريم
 العدرا طلت
 ايتها العدرا
 من قبل مريم ابنه يواقيم  قبطى
 لحن اوكيريوس - تمجيد السلام لك يا مريم

 تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
 على الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق

 اختر سيرفر
 Size : 23 MB
      (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).






 mediafire

 megaupload

 rapidshare

 x7.to

 fileserve

 ziddu

 zshare

 sendspace

 megashare

 2shared

 zippyshare

 sharebase.to

 ifile.it

 to links​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

* ( انت الحنان )*
*بمناسبه صوم العذراء مريم*
*  ( نخبه من اجمل المرنمين)*
* (( ))*

* علي اكثر  من سيرفر تحميل مباشر*

* 



*

* 

*
*​*

* تراينم الشريط*

* 



*
* 1-امنا ياعدرا*
* 2 ياعدرا ياامي*
* 3-مجد مريم*
* 4-في ظل حمايتك*
* 5-يانور جميل*
* 6-ياام الوداعه*


* 



*

* 



*

* انت الحنان:  File *****
* نخبه من المرنمين:  Artist*
* Year Of  Production : 2010*
*Number  Of tracks : 6 tracks*
*Size :23 .09 MB*
*Quality  : Master Quality 128 kbps *


* 

*

*

*

* للتحميل من فور شير اضغط هنـــأ*
*



*

* 

 *

* للتحميل من ميديا فير اضغط هنـــأ*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بمنتهى الامانة
> 
> اروع موضوع قرائتة عن العذراء ام النور مريم
> 
> ...


أشكرك يا أستاذتنا أسميشال لمروركم وتشجيعكم.
وتقيمنا الحقيقى هو مروركم يا تاسونى
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة.
سلام ونعمه


----------



## happy angel (5 أغسطس 2010)

*ملف عن والدة الأله فى منتهى الروعه

شفاعة وبركه ام النورتكون معاكم

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم من اجل اسمه القدوس*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أغسطس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ملف عن والدة الأله فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> شفاعة وبركه ام النورتكون معاكم
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم من اجل اسمه القدوس*​


أشكــــــــرك مامتى الطيبة كاندى
لتشجيعكم المستمر 
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا امى.
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

بمناسبه قدوم





 نقدم






 

















* اول كتاب الكترونى عن العذراء*
* ......*
*بمناسبة صيام العذراء*

http://www.mediafire.com/?szonlqr0g7rfbpc 

 



​


*للتحميل اضغط هنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

جديد بمنتدانا
بمناسبة صوم امنا العذراء
مجموعة عظات عن العذراء
لقداسة البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث






للتحميل المباشر من هناااااااااااااااااا

حمل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

*تأمل للانبا موسى عن قصة حياة العذراء مريم (أم المخلص)

نيافة الأنبا موسى


َبنت السيدة [URL="http://ch-joy.com/vb/thoa-caoiie-caudhnca-ania-aecaie-caaaa/42395-iice-caoiie-caudhnca-ania.html"]العذراء [/URL]حياتها على فضائل أساسية وبدونها صعب أن يخلص الإنسان، أو أن يكون له [URL="http://ch-joy.com/vb/thoa-caoiie-caudhnca-ania-aecaie-caaaa/42395-iice-caoiie-caudhnca-ania.html"]حياة [/URL]أبدية، أو يقتنى المسيح فى أحشائه كما اقتنته السيدة العذراء فى أحشائها، وهذه الفضائل الأربعة هى:


1- فضيلة النعمة.

2- فضيلة الحوار.

3- فضيلة الاتضاع. 

4- فضيلة التسليم. 



1- فضيلة النعمة :

قال لها الملاك: "سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة" كلمة (نعمة = خاريس).. أصل الكلمة يقصد "فعل الروح القدس".. فعندما يملأ روح الله الإنسان يملأه من النعمة.

ما معنى يملأه نعمة؟

أى يفعل فيه فعلاً إلهياً مقدساً ومكرساً ومدشناً هذا الإنسان، فيصبح هذا الإنسان مكان وهيكل لسكنى الروح القدس.


"أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم" إذن النعمة هى عمل الروح القدس.. فالعذراء وهى طفلة فى الهيكل.. فتحت قلبها لعمل الروح القدس، لذا كان طبيعياً أن يحل فيها الروح القدس.


وهنا أريد أن أسألكم أحبائى الشباب ما مدى شبعى بوسائط النعمة؟


فالسيدة العذراء: فى الهيكل إما أن تصلى أو تقرأ.. أو تخدم الذبيحة بطريقة ما، هذه الثلاث وسائط التى تملأنا نعمة. نصلى كثير.. نقرأ الإنجيل كثير.. نتحد بذبيحة الأفخارستيا، هذه هى النعمة وسكنى الروح القدس والمصاحبة الربانية للإنسان.


ألا يقال أنه: "يوجد صديق ألزق من الأخ" المسيح يحب أن يكون صديق لنا وساكن بداخلنا، والمسيح لا يسكن بداخلنا إلا بعد أن يملأنا بالنعمة أولاً.. ألم يسكن داخل العذراء بعد أن ملأها نعمة.


وهكذا فأنت عندما تصلى تتغذى، لأن الصلاة تماماً كالحبل السرى للجنين فى بطن أمه، لولا هذا الحبل السرى يموت الجنين.. وأيضاً يوجد بيننا وبين الله حبل سرى.


فالله يسكب دمه الإلهى ويسكب نعمته فى أحشائنا، الله يعمل فينا من خلال نسمة الحياة التى هى الصلاة، فالصلاة هى الأكسجين أو الغذاء.


يقول الكتاب: "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان.. بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله".


إذن الذى لا يقرأ الكتاب المقدس يجوع... ومن يجوع يموت... الخبز للجسد كالكتاب المقدس للنفس، ومثلما الخبز يشبع الجسد وأساسى لحياته، كذلك الكتاب المقدس أساسى لشبع النفس.


فى الصلاة نشبع بالسمائيات، وفى الكتاب المقدس نشبع بكلمة الله "وجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك كالشهد فى فمى".


ونتغذى أيضاً من خلال الأسرار المقدسة "لأن من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فىّ وأنا فيه" الصلاة خبز والكتاب خبز والتناول خبز.

والإنسان يشبع من خلال هذه الثلاثة أنواع من الخبز الروحانى. 



2- فضيلة الحوار :

لم يكن هناك تعامل مع الله على أنه ساكن بالسموات، ونحن هنا على الأرض وبيننا وبين الله مسافة كبيرة، ولكن السيدة العذراء أحست أن الله أباها، وبدأت تقيم حواراً معه، فحتى عند بشارة الملاك لها بأنها ستحبل وتلد أبناً كانت تستطيع أن تصمت على الأقل خوفاً ورهبة، ولكنها بدأت تسأل: "كيف يكون لى هذا؟" وكان رد الملاك لها محاولاً أن يوضح لها ويفسر ذلك... "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك..." وكان سؤال العذراء استفسارى فى حوار بنوى، وليس حوار فيه روح الشك، فالعذراء كان بينها وبين الله دالة، ما أحلى أن تكون موجودة بينك وبين ربنا يسوع هذه الدالة البنوية.


نحن لا نريد أن نتكلم والله يسمع فقط، ولكن الله أيضاً يتكلم وأنت تسمع "تكلم يارب فإن عبدك سامع" بيننا وبين ربنا حوار.. مناجاة.. محادثة.


ولنتأمل يا أحبائى فى قصة السامرية.. 8 مرات يسألها الرب يسوع وتجيبه هى، وتسأله السامرية ويجيبها رب المجد... فالله لا يسكن فى الأعالى ويتركنا، ولكن هو يريدنا أن نتحدث معه دائماً وأن نسمعه "هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب" نريد أن نتعلم الحوار مع الله، وداود يقول إنى أسمع ما يتكلم به الرب الإله. 



3- فضيلة التواضع :

عندما أعلن لها الملاك أنها ستكون أم لله كان ردها "هوذا أنا آمة الرب" آمة.. عبدة.. خادمة.. تواضع لا مثيل له من السيدة العذراء، تواضع حقيقى.. نعم فأنت تضع فى يا رب وتعطينى من محبتك، ولكن ما أنا إلا خادمة.. هل عندنا هذا التواضع الذى يحول الأم إلى آمة؟ كلما أنكسر الإنسان أمام الله كلما أنتصر على التجارب، فالانكسار أمام الله، هو طريق الانتصار، من يتواضع يرفعه الله "أنزل الأعزاء عن الكراسى ورفع المتواضعين".

وكانت السيدة العذراء كلها وداعة، وكلها تواضع، فهى سمة ظاهرة جداً فى حياة السيدة العذراء. 



4- فضيلة التسليم :

كانت هذه الفضيلة عجيبة ومؤثرة "ليكن لى كقولك"، تسبب لكِ متاعبِ.. يشك فيك يوسف.. لتكن مشيئتك يا رب، ربنا تدخل وأفهم يوسف.


ولكن أين كانت الولادة؟ لا بيت ولا فندق ولا حتى غرفة حقيرة.. إنه مزود حيوانات.. لتكن مشيئتك يارب، وها هم المجوس فى زيارة المولود، يقدم المجوس ذهباً ولباناً ومراً.. إذن لماذا الألم يارب؟ إنها رحلة صليب.. لتكن مشيئتك يارب، ويأتى سمعان ويقول: "أنه وضع لقيام وسقوط كثيرين فى إسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم" لتكن مشيئتك يارب إنه كنز العذراء، وحتى عند تعذيب اليهود له، وعند صعوده على الصليب.. 


كان التسليم عجيباً "أما العالم فيفرح لقبوله الخلاص وأما أحشائى فتلتهب عند نظرى إلى صلبوتك، الذى أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل يا أبنى وإلهى".


هل سألته لمن تتركنى؟ من ينساها... إنه تسليم فى كل مراحل الحياة.. لتكن مشيئتك.


هل نحن نفعل ذلك أن نقول: "ليكن لى كقولى" تأملوا فى هذه العبارة "لست تفهم الآن ماذا اصنع ولكن ستفهم فيما بعد". 



يا أحبائى .... أمام السيدة العذراء نذوب حباً وخجلاً من أنفسنا، ونشعر بالنورانية الحلوة التى تشع من وجهها، وننظر إلى سيرتها العطرة فنتمثل بإيمانها. السيدة العذراء كانت ممتلئة نعمة.. تحاور الله فى دالة متواضعة، تسلم حياتها لله كل الأيام.​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

تأمل رائع جدا بوربوينت
بمناسبة صوم مريم العذراء





كلمات جزء من التأمل

يا أنقى قلب... وأغلى أم...
ألا تخرجي من صمتكِ...!!
وتُخبريني...
كيفَ وصلتِ لنقاوة القلب..؟؟

قلب أحب الناس... كل الناس...
بلا حدود... بلا شروط...
From
Father Daoud Sami



حجم الملف: 3.6MB

مرفوع على سيرفرين




للتحميل من هنـــــــا






للتحميل من هنــــــا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أغسطس 2010)

*






فهرس للمشاركات التى فى الموضوع....
حتى يسهل عملية البحث...

فكرة مشرفتنا المباركة mero_engel

** هل تعلم :  لماذا نصوم صوم السيدة العذراء ؟؟؟ ** 

ألقاب العذراء ورموزها 

فضائل السيدة العذراء مريم

† أعياد وتذكارات السيدة العذراء †


علاقة العذراء مريم بآباء  وأنبياء العهد القديم

+ضيقات العذراء مريم+

العذراء في  السنكسار

دروس من حياة العذراء مريم

والدة الاله 

تطور صوم  العذراء مريم عبر التاريخ

أسئلة واجابتها عن والدة الاله لقداسة البابا (1)

أسئلة واجابتها عن والدة الاله لقداسة البابا (2)

أسئلة واجابتها عن والدة الاله لقداسة البابا (3)

أسئلة واجابتها عن والدة الاله لقداسة البابا (4)

العذراء مريم  والمستحيلات العشرة:-

عظمة  العذراء قررها مجمع أفسس  المسكوني المقدس

ظهورات السيدة العذراء (للتحميل)

** معجزات السيدة العذراء بكنيستها  ببورسعيد ***

معجزات  فى حياة العذراء 

العذراء في القداس الإلهي

عذراء كل حين


الشفيعة المؤتمنة


العذراء مريم في عقيدة الكنيسة

ولادة المسيح من أم عذراءهي أعظم نساء العالمين على الإطلاق 

القديسة العظيمة مريم العذراء والدة الإله ...

- هل نصلي للعذراء؟

لماذا خطبت القديسة مريم ليوسف النجار؟  

يوسف‏ ‏زميل‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏في‏ ‏رحلتها‏ ‏مع‏ ‏المسيح
 للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس
* 




*تــــــــــابع...
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ها نغرق يا عدرا


بمناسبه نهضه صوم السيده العذراء
معجزات حديثه لم تنشر من قبل





الاستاذ / عبد السيد - القاهره


انهينا مصيفنا في جمصه بعد ما استمتعنا بايام جميله جدا



وقررنا نرجع في الفجر وكانت الدنيا لسه مضلمه 




وكنا عايزين نوصل القاهره في الصبح
وكنا ركبين عربيه من موديل رمسيس





انا وزوجتي واولادي الثلاثه
ومشينا ببركه ربنا وصليناه في الطريق وطلبنا معونه ربنا
وكنا ماشيين علي اضواء الطريق





وكان الطريق اسفلت ومرشوش مياه
وعشان نظري ضعيف انحرفت بالعربيه شويه عند النهر
وانا فاكر انها طريق مسفلت 

وليقيناه العربيه داخله بيناه علي البحر فصرخنا كلنا



ها نغرق يا عدرا !!!! ها نغرق يا عدرا




وفي الحال وقفت العربيه علي بعد امتار من الشط في المياه 

واقفين فوق المياه ومحدش مننا حصله حاجه

وشوفنا الست العدرا بتنادي علي الناس
بتصحيهم وتشاورلهم علي العربيه وبعد كده اختفت ام النور

جه الناس فورا علي الشط كبار وصغار بيشوفه المنظر العجيب ده
عربيه واقفه علي المياه





وسمعنا الناس بتقول دي الست العدرا انقذتهم من الغرق 

وبعد فتره لقيناه قوات الامن وصلت 

وبدءوا يكلمونا بالميكرفونات يطمنوا عليناه 

وكنا بنرد عليهم اننا بخير

وطمنونا انهم ها ينقذونا كلنا
وجزء منهم مشي يجيب قوت الانقاذ 




والونش والباقي فضل علي الشط متابعنا بالميكرفونات 

بيطمنوا عليناه من وقت للتاني وبيهدونا 

وبعد شويه جه ونش زرافه 




ومدوه للعربيه وشالها الونش واحنا فيها وطلعونا علي الشط بره

الناس الي كانت اتجمعت وقتها فضلوا يزغردوا 

وكانوا فرحانيين جدا وباركولنا علي سلامتنا 

والغريب بعد كده لما حبيت ادور العربيه
لقيتها اشتغلت ومحصلهاش اي حاجه وركبناها ووصلنا القاهره بسلام 

بركه وشفاعه العدرا مريم

مع جميعنا امين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

*كـلمه نيافه الحبر الجليل الانبا ميخائيل مطران اسيوط
فى وسط احتفال الشعب بصوم السيده العذراء مريم بدير درنكه باسيوط


[YOUTUBE]9ZK3_P_5Lxc&feature[/YOUTUBE]


كـل سنه وانتوا طيبين​*


----------



## mero_engel (9 أغسطس 2010)

_*تكمله لفرسه موضوع ام النور *_​_*

*_ 
* كتاب اللاهوت المقارن (1) لقداسه البابا شنوده*

*اكرام السيده العذارء * 


*صلبان العذراء* 


*السيده العذراء للباب شنوده* 


*السيده العذراء للبابا شنوده* 


*كتاب اللاهوت المقارن لقداسه البابا شنوده* 


*الصوره الطقسيه لسيده العذراء مريم* 


*حياه احاطت بها معجزات* 


*فضائل العذراء مريم* 


*ظهور العذراء في الزيتون 2 من ابريل 1986* 


*للمتنيح الانبا غريغوريوس* 


*كتاب معجزات بور بوينت* 


 *كتاب (العذراء في طقس الكنيسة) نيافة الأنبا رافائيل*


*ما علاقة القديس يوحنا الدمشقي بأيقونة والدة الإله ذات الأيدي الثلاث* 


* أيقونة والدة الإله ذات الأيدي الثلاث* 


 
*زِنار العذراء: أين يوجد حزام القديسة مريم الآن؟! *


*خريطه رحله العائله المقدسه
* 

*بقلم عزت اندراوس*
*ظهور العذراء مريم فى مصر قديما*

*عقيدة العذراء مريم عبر الأجيال *



* العذراء مريم أعظم شخصيه نسانيه*

الصوم وتكريم العذراء مريم
 الأنبا ديمترويوس أسقف ملوي

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*  ما أكثر التطويبات التي أعطيت للعذراء.*

*البابا شنودة الثالث*
*    أيقونة العذراء القديسة مريم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*قصه حياه السيده العذراء بصوت الفنان سمير فهمى روعه جدا


بمناسبه صوم والده ام النور ربنا يجعله سبب بركه للجميع يا ام النور اذكرينا امام عرش النعمه

للتحميل اضعط هنا

نسخه اصليه
المساحه 65 ميجا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

*
حكى لى راهب بالعزباوية مايلى فى  الأربعينيات : كانت سيدة من طائفة الروم تأتى وتتضرع أمام مقصورة العذراء العزباوية  وتعطينى ريال لاعمل لها تمجيد للعذراء . . وكان ذلك كل يوم .. ولما استفسرت عن سبب  بكائها أمام العذراء قالت لى أن ابنى أخذوه فى الجيش الإنجليزى !لى لبنان ، وكان  يرسل لى خطابات. . وآخر مرة أرسل لى قائلا أنه مريض . . بعدها انقطعت خطاباته . .  لأجل ذلك فانا أبكى واتشفع بالعذراء لأجل إبنى ، وكنت أيضا أصلى من أجلها .. وفى  اليوم الثالث عشر جاءت فرحة مسرورة وقالت لى أبونا أعمل لى تمجيدا بمبلغ جنيه  (تمجيد كبير) للعذراء .

لأن ابنى أرسل لى بأن العذراء ظهرت له وأعطته كوب  لبن فشفى لوقته . . وعندما سألها من أنت . قالت له أنا العذراء العزباوية لقد  ارسلتنى أمك بمصرلأجل شفائك .



+ ومازال البعض من طائفة الروم يأتون  كل يوم اتنين من الأسبوع ليعملوا تمجيد أمام مقصورة العذراء


- كان هناك  شخص يدعى انطون سليمان قال : انه كان فى ضيقة شديدة حتى وصل إلى اكتئاب وضيق شديد ،  ولم يأتى العلاج معه بنتيجة ، فمضى يتشفع بالعذراء العزباوية . . بعدها عادت إليه  صحته الأولى بل وكان مبتهلا دائما . . وكتب رسالة بخط يده وسلمها لرئيس الدير  اعترافا منه بصنيع العذراء العزباوية معه . .

- وكان يوجد بالعزباوية بئر  ماء ( غير مستعمل الآن ) قيل أن العذراء شربت منه أثناء مرورها مع العائلة المقدسة  بمصر . لذلك فقد باركت هذا المكان . .


بركة صلوات القديسة العذراء مريم  والبابا كيرلس والشهيد مارمينا والشهيد
العظيم مارجرجس وجميع مصاف قديسية تكون  معانا امين

وليرفع رب الجنود شأن المسيحين فى العالم كله

تعالوا  الينا و أدعوا ألاخرين

اذكرونا واذكروا الخدمة في صلواتكم
بركة البابا  كيرلس معنا كلنا
آميــــ†ـــــــين *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

*شفاء مريضة بالسرطان

قيل أن أيقونة العذراء الأثرية (بمقر الدير بالقاهرة  المشهور بالعزباوية بكلوت بك) هذه احدى ثلاث أيقونات قديمة قد رسمها القديس لوقا  الإنجيلى ، ونذكر لك فى إلجاز احدى المعجزات التى تمت منها :

فى أيام رئاسة  القمص فيلوثاؤس (1) السابق لنيافة الأنبا ثاؤفيلس ففى



أحد الأيِام  وقفت أمام أيقونة السيدة العذراء بالعزباوية عائلة من زوج وزوجته وأولادهما الأربعة  وظلوا يصلون بحرارة إلى أن قرب غلق الباب وأمرهم أحد الرهبان بالانصراف فامتنعت  الزوجة قائلة أنا لا أبارح هذا المكان حتى نقضى حاجتى .. فقد كانت مصابة بمرض  السرطان فى ثديها وقد تحدد لها اليوم التالى لاجراء عملية استئصال الثدى.  .


ظلت تلك السيده تبكى أنا لا أتركك يا أم النور أعملى أنتى  العملية

وان الرهبان أغلقوا المقصورة عليهم وفى الساعة الثالثة والنصف بعد  منتصف الليل سمع تهليلا وأصوات فرح فنزل الرهبان وطلبوا من القمص فيلوثاؤس عمل  تمجيد للسيدة العذراء . . وقد قالت السيدة قصتها:

لما بعد منتصف الليل بساعة  تغلب على النعاس بعد بكاء كثير وشعرت

بيد توقظنى ، وكانوا هم نياما .. فرأيت  سيدة منيرة كالشمس ومتسربلة بثياب بيضاء وعلى رأسها أكليل مرصع بجواهرثمينة وتحملها  الملائكة . . فانزعجت من بهاء المنظر . .

وعندما سألتها قالت لى أنا العذراء  أم النور التى تطلبينى باستمرار وإبنى أرسلنى إليك لأعمل لك العملية . . فمدت يدها  ولمست الثدى ورشمت عليه علامة الصليب وهى تقول باسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس إله  واحد آمين . . وإذا بالأورام والقروح تلاشت ولم أر لها أثراً. وقالت لى أشكرى فضل  ابنى يسوع الذى انعم عليك بالشفاء ورنمى مع داود النبى : باركى يانفسى الرب ولاتنسى  كل حسناته ) ..

وفى الصباح ذهبوا إلى المستشفى وان الطبيب قال انها معجزة  غريية ، والذى يدهشنى أكثر أن الصليب لايمحى مهما غسل ، وقد آمنت بحقيقة قَوة الله  وبشفاعة السيدة العذراء .. .

وتم توزيع مبلغ العملية على الفقراء وصارت هذه  السيدة تأتى كل أسبوع لتقدم الشكر لله والتمجيد لأمه الحنونه أمام أيقونتها  بالعزباوية.


بركة صلوات القديسة العذراء مريم والبابا كيرلس والشهيد  مارمينا والشهيد
العظيم مارجرجس وجميع مصاف قديسية تكون معانا  امين


وليرفع رب الجنود شأن المسيحين فى العالم كله

تعالوا الينا  و أدعوا ألاخرين

اذكرونا واذكروا الخدمة في صلواتكم
بركة البابا كيرلس  معنا كلنا
آميــــ†ـــــــين *​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*عجبني جدا الشرح الوافي للضيقات الكثيرة الصعبة اللي مرت بيها امنا العدرا *
*الرب يبارك اعمالكم وخدمتكم *
*مرسي خالص *


----------



## MinaGayed (4 فبراير 2011)

جميل اوى الموضوع , شكرا على الجهد


----------



## mero_engel (13 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين 
تسبحه كيهك بدات 
يارب تكون سبب بركه للجميع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## jajageorge (8 مايو 2012)

قصه حقيقة عجيبة أوردها أبونا بطرس جيد فى مقالات مذكرات كاهن بعد أن تراءت لها العذراء وتشفعت لابنها الوحيد فشفاه الرب من مرض عضال قررت أن تصحب ابنها وتزور العذراء بكنيستها بالزيتون فأخذت القطار من الاسكندريه قاصدة القاهرة وعلى مسافة خمسه كيلومترات اخذ القطار يهدئ من سرعته فتجمع المسافرون وتأهبوا للنزول فى نهاية العربات ثم قام القطار فجاه وتدافع الناس مما أدى الى سقوط السيدة خارج الشريط أما ابنها فسقط تحت القطار وصرخت السيدة صرخة مدوية وهى تقول ياعذراء ثم اغمى عليها وعندما أفاقت وجدت ابنها يقف بجوارها ينادها امى قالت السيده موجهة الحديث إلى ابنها وهى لا تكاد تصدق عينيها الم تسقط ياابنى تحت عربات القطار ؟اما ازلت حيا ؟الم تمت ؟قال الغلام لا لقد حدث لى حادث عجيب عندما سقطت تحت القطار وجدت بجوارى سيده تتشح بثوب ابيض ووجها يضئ وضعت يدها فوق راسى ومرت فوقنا6عربات وقالت لى السيدة لاتخف أنا أمك العذراء وعندما مرت أخر عربه رأيت طيف العذراء يختفى من أخر عربه وهى تمد يديها تباركينى وتتبتسم فى وجهى والعجيب فى هذه القصة أن فلنكات القطار انطبعت على ظهر الغلام الغلام


----------



## MaRiNa G (9 أغسطس 2012)

جميييييييييييل 
شفاعة العذراء مريم تكون معنا اجمعين امييييييييين


----------



## memomzs (11 فبراير 2013)

god bless you كلام قوي جدا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

*للرفع​*


----------

